# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Installation & Upgrades >  Share with the community your gutsy install/upgrade experience

## frodon

The purpose of this thread is to share your experience installing/upgrading gutsy.

Did it worked flawlessly ? 
Did you got problems ? 
Did you manage to solve them ? 
if yes how ?
...
...
.

Feel free to post your experience here and think to explain how you solved the problems you got, it might help other users in your case.

Thank you for contributing  :KDE Star:

----------


## ElSeeDee

Updated through Ubuntu and (after a 13-14 hour process) I rebooted to a new, working version. Yay!

----------


## DavidTangye

I voted "Upgrade worked flawlessly". I did have to install the restricted nvidia driver, and activate the 3D stuff, but I consider this an 'extra', as the system works ok without it, so I do not count them as issues that 'need' resolving.

----------


## DeadEyes

Where's the upgrade failed or didn't even get started option. I tried to upgrade through the update manager but the servers are obviously going into meltdown. I'll leave it for a few days now.

----------


## zasf

I'm going to upgrade right now. I wanted to have a look at the forums in order to know some other's experience before doing it.

Forum staff should encourage people with positive upgrades experience to write on the forum, since I assume only people with bad experiences write posts looking for help and this gives the upgrade a bad impression.

Since dapper, I had overall positive upgrades with only minor problems.

----------


## firsttry

The upgrade from 7.04 didn't finish, it said it was unable to install libxml-libxml-perl, perl-simple and update-manager. Then it quit. No idea what was going on and scared to reboot, as it had crashed about half-way through installing the files. Then I backed up and rebooted and things were working. Not happy though, don't know if it's a proper upgrade or only half-a-one, though things SEEM to be in order - never got any feedback as to what went wrong from the system, besides that those packages had failed their install.

I installed the perl stuff from cpan and update-manager seems to be up to date, so I don't know what it was going on about.

Also when I pause my mouse on a menu item long enough for the tooltip to appear, I need to wait until the tooltip disappears before another menu item is selected when I hover my mouse over it. Very Annoying(TM).

----------


## frodon

> Forum staff should encourage people with positive upgrades experience to write on the forum, since I assume only people with bad experiences write posts looking for help and this gives the upgrade a bad impression.


Yep you're right, that's the limit of such poll in a "support" forum.
Anyway i will forward your request to the staff forum.

----------


## inhabit

Command line upgrade seemed to go well, but now gnome-panel won't load [even for a fresh user account, not sure if other parts load either], and the kernel parameter vga=791 gives a blank screen while booting [without splash and quiet].

----------


## zasf

> Yep you're right, that's the limit of such poll in a "support" forum.
> Anyway i will forward your request to the staff forum.


I'm aware it is not easy, still forum staff is really good  :Smile:  thanks for your work

----------


## dilney

I've had no problems (that I can remember) installing and upgrading my Gutsy.

First off, I downloaded the DVD image about 10 days ago with the Release Candidate.  Even though I have an Athlon 64 X2, I'm running the i386 binaries because I need the Java plugin to work perfectly for my internet banking*.

After a fresh install, almost everything worked out of the box, including nVidia proprietary drivers and Compiz-Fusion.  The only annoying thing was that VirtualBox OSE doesn't work if you just install the packages, but nothing that I couldn't solve with google and 4 copy-and-pasted lines of shell commands.

Finally, I installed all updates that were released since my install.  Voilà.  Yesterday, before the official release, my system was already running the final Gutsy Gibbon release...

My hardware is as follows:
Athlon 64 X2 4200+ (oc@2.77 GHz)
ASRock 939NF6G Motherboard (nVidia nForce chipset)
3GB DDR400
2 SATA + 1 IDE hard-drives
nVidia 8600GT 512MB

----------


## MeTheOrion

Upgraded from 7.04 to 7.1 Gutsy..
That went flawlessly and everything seems to work fine.
But am having problems with any other upgrade done daily as i get some GPG key error.
Also my suspend is completely screwed. Never goes into suspend even with the right settings - and if i do a manual suspend, then it freezes and i need to reboot.

But all in all - a very good experience..

----------


## luminair

> The purpose of this thread is to share your experience installing/upgrading gutsy.
> 
> Did it worked flawlessly ? 
> Did you got problems ? 
> Did you manage to solve them ? 
> if yes how ?
> ...
> ...
> .
> ...


We are still waiting for someone to fix the update-manager so upgrading from 7.04 works... who knows how many people have the problem, but no one in development has even acknowledged the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...er/+bug/153980

----------


## Insane_Homer

i got the usual problems with trying to install on a 2nd disk with XP on primary and GRUB giving an error 17.

Given up with trying to get GRUB to sort it out. I want to use boot.ini as the preferred OS selector and point to the Ubuntu install. Most of the articles I've found are pretty confusing. Mostly trying to figure out the disk/partition allocations.

not a major, will sort it out. just annoying trying for find old disks with dfisk to fix the MBR when it doen't work.

----------


## TR82

My first post here using 7.10  :Smile: 

First a huge thank you to all the developers & individuals who have helped bring 7.10 together.

For me the upgrade to 7.10 was a bit hit & miss. I tried the upgrade option, from 7.04 to 7.10, but got half a hundred error messages. Probably could quite comfortably sit here & blame 7.10 for that, but I've every expectation it's because I've tweaked and twiddled about with 7.04 so much over the last month that I'd screwed it over. So that upgrade failure I'll blame on me.

So decided to go for the fresh install route. That didn't initially work either, kept getting error messages from the CD's I'd burned ... so eventually I tried burning a disc not at the maximum speed possible but at 20x and finally came up with a CD that would let me install 7.10 in full and without any major problems. So I'll blame that one on me too !

So now I'm sitting here and getting everything set up the way I like it. I've been using the search facility on this forum for all my little queries, rather than post questions here there and everywhere - have found that just about all my questions have already been posed - and answered - you just have to do a little bit of digging about.

Thanks again for 7.10. I am very grateful.

----------


## pvonbert

Was just talkin to my son about the upgrade.
At home, a i368 upgraded w/o problem. Had to fight a bit the screen resolution as the mouse cursor kept disappearing when changing resolution, but i got it!
At work, a i386, printer and file,(samba) and mysql and apache server worked flawlessly, no problem whatsoever.
But my AMD64 was another story. And I am blaming only myself ... I used Automatix and a few other things I do not even remember, so had to tar the home directory and reinstall from scratch, and after a few hours is all running better than before.

Now is time to play ...
Congrats to all
p

----------


## Dave Otter

Upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy.No sound! Had to revert to Feisty!
                                        Dave Otter

----------


## Robor

I've been running Feisty since launch and didn't have any problems at launch time or down the road. I upgraded to Gutsy yesterday and it was not nearly as smooth. My problems include:


- Random crashes in Firefox.  UbuntuForums.org just failed to load completely and hung the browser.  This has happened frequently and so far I haven't been able to pin down where/why it hangs.

- Black screens in windows when using compiz-fusion. So far it's happened in Thunderbird and several times in my Firefox bookmarks menus.  Disabling desktop effects fixed the issue.

- Sound issues.  With audio enabled in my WinXP VM I get popup errors about sound not being available in Ubuntu.  This didn't happen at all in Feisty.

- VMWare Server performance is horrible.  I get frequent 'pauses' where typing and mouse activity totally stop.  It feels like I'm using RDP over a slow connection - it's really annoying.

- Streaming audio in my WinXP VM broke.  I normally listen to an online radio feed in my VM because it doesn't load properly in native Ubuntu (Firefox).  Now that stream connects, buffers, plays, buffers, plays, repeat.  Tested it on another Windows box and the stream is fine.


Oh well. I guess that's what I can expect for upgrading to a just released OS. Hope bugs get worked out soon.

----------


## Henk Poley

In short summary style  :Wink: 

Tried updating a Gentoo install that hasn't been maintained for a >1.5y. Gave up. Ran the Kubuntu 7.10 desktop CD. Tried resizing the reiserfs partition I used for Gentoo with QtParted. It doesn't do reiserfs. Tried other methods. Found in the end that gparted ("gnome version of" QtParted) can resize reiserfs.

Installed Kubuntu. Reboot. rsync'ed my old homedir to new partition. Relogin. Fiddled with config to enable fancy shadows and transparent windows. Reboot. Installed Skype and Opera. Checked if kmail still reads my (very) old mailboxes. It does  :Smile: 

Everything seems to work fine.

----------


## gali98

I'm sorry to say that this was not what I expected.
The install process went bad. when it firgured out my xorg.conf  it messed up somewhere. It won't do my mouse correctly. I can't click or and it won't even detect when it hovers over something. But no worries... I just used a backup of my feisty conf and all is good. The updates are messed up, but I assume that is because the servers were hit hard. Overall it was a good experiance except for the mouse thing (which I think may have been caused by my wacom tablet)
Oh and one other weird thing (though for all I know this was supposed to happen)
My hard drives that were hda and hdb in feisty are sda and sdb in gusty.

----------


## mystery

On my desktop the splash screen comes up OK, but reverts to a blank screen with the cursor blinking in the upper RHC of the monitor.

Same thing happens on an ASUS laptop.

Tried nosplash and verbose.

System stalled with this message.

Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0

Tried again after advice from a forum member to wait for 5 or 6 attempts to boot past this point but got a whole lot of code on screen and back to the cursor.

Dapper boots normally.

----------


## Garyu

First I did an upgrade on my x64 installation of Feisty. It worked mostly, but I lost graphics. This helpful window came up and asked me for monitor and graphics card specifications, so I entered them but only got 800x600 resolution.

My system is:
AMD Athlon x64 AM2
nVidia GeForce 7600GT 256 Mb
Compaq S720 monitor (which btw isn't listed, but S710 is so I chose that one)

I actually didn't even try to resolve this. I just downloaded the CD and did a clean install (I have /home on a separate partition so it's the easiest way anyways). The clean installation worked great immediately, but since I could only choose one I answered on the upgrade issue in the poll.

----------


## ZolaMoukoko

I tried to upgrade, Nvidia-glx failed, then soffice.bin crashed and now nothing loads at all. Looks like I'm downloading the CD and starting afresh.

----------


## locketine

upgrade went really slowly, probably because everyone else in the world was also upgrading from feisty.

The upgrade removed beryl from my computer which is unfortunate because I'm already missing some of the cooler effects that aren't included with fusion like the magic lamp and fast window select. But at least it's more stable.

Firefox got seriously messed up which might be because it was open during the upgrade. Basically it froze every couple of seconds while browsing just about any site, with the exception of this one. The fix was to rebuild my mozilla profile by renaming .mozilla in my home directory.

----------


## Etienne Bertens

The upgrade failed.I received a reply that several repositories could not be reached I tried to upgrade through the update manager. The servers are obviously going into meltdown. I'll leave it for a few days now.
 :Sad:

----------


## Crashedfiesta

I have not even got past the first install screen.  :Mad: 

Gutsy thrashes away at my floppy drive then crashes out at the first hurdle.  I've tried the alternate iso with no more luck.  I've even disconnected the floppy drive and disabled the FDD controller in BIOS but that makes no difference.

I've been using 6.06 successfully but I really want to upgrade.  Is there no-one who knows what this problem is???

----------


## django_sr

The upgrade process from feisty to gutsy gave me troubles!!

On Xubuntu I started the upgrade graphically and saw it downloading the files and upgrading my /etc/apt/sources.list to gutsy. The upgrade process asked me some questions about files under /etc like passwd (this one I let the upgrade script install newly). So far, so good. 

However, I had to leave for work and thought I would finish it when I got back.

Then when I returned from work, I got back at my PC and wanted to start again.

Troubles awaited....because the xscreenserver 4.2. was refusing to log me in again, and kept complaining after I had given it my correct password. The answer I got was that my authentication had failed.

I then managed to ssh into the machine, but I couldn't get my screen back so I couldn't know where the upgrade script was....

I rebooted and saw a glimpse of the upgrade script, that it would be finished oin 2 minutes and then after the machine rebooted, I saw that there was a kernel panic and I couldn't start th PC.

I then reverted to systemrescuecd and got my files of the harddrive and now I'm using the xubuntu 7.10 iso to install the system.

----------


## eladner

Upgraded from Fiesty to Gutsy via update-manager.

A few minor issues like it's hard to keep the NVIDIA drivers installed and restricted-manager doesn't work well from the command line (what happened to bulletproof-X?)

When logged in Gnome, clicking the red logout button in the upper right freezes X completely.  Have to SSH in adn kill the process or ctrl-alt-backspace out.

----------


## Sunn3K7aas

Did a fresh install on my Compaq 2100 laptop, 40GB HDD, AMD Athlon XP2400+, ATI IGP320M. It went well, despite the fact that my BIOS has randomly decided not to recognise my CD-ROM drive anymore (it's a gamble whether or  not it will find it when I boot up). Really only two things have cropped up so far: X decided my graphics card was a "vesa", but this was easily fixed in xorg.conf (switched to the "radeon" driver). The other problem is my wireless card, which is a Netgear WG111v2 usb dongle. I've had this problem since Feisty. Network manager for some reason does not like this card, it hardly ever connects to an open network and has never connected to a secure network. Up till now I've just used the "sudo dhclient wlan0" command to connect to an unsecure network and wifi-radar to connect to a WEP secured network, I've not had much luck with WPA. The wierd thing is, is that KNetworkManager works almost perfectly. Well, it hasn't been too much trouble though, no worries right now. Overall, I'm pretty pleased with 7.10!  :Smile:

----------


## genterminl

Within the past two weeks I upgraded from dapper to edgy to feisty and now to gutsy.  In general, no major problems.  Evolution and Firefox kept all their settings (except it took a bit of work to get Flash fully upgraded).  My big problem is that my repository list seems to still have some remnants of dapper, so I get some errors every time I refresh the package list.  I'm going to do some more searching before posting a new thread about that.

----------


## buntunub

X server issues when attempting dual monitors via Screens and Graphics.

HP dv2415nr Lappy w/Nvidia 6150 integrated. 

Also, after MUCH dickering around and finally using the nvidia-settings utility to force fix xorg, I got dual monitors working and Compiz, but frequent and random lockups ........still..........occur. This is an issue that follows Feisty up. Will probably follow into the next release too as its apparently not considered serious that peoples X screens are buggy while in Compiz, and dual monitors via that joke they threw in with Gutsy called "Screens and Graphics" cant properly setup xorg.

----------


## Jimlas53

I upgraded one machine from Dapper to Edgy to Feisty, finally to Gutsy RC1.  Other than the amount of time it takes to do so many upgrades, everything works well.  This is a desktop machine  Gutsy has been very stable, even when running VirtualBox with the Feisty package.  

My notebook has been running Gutsy, but being a Toshiba, it seems cursed with no audio and no SD card.  I upgraded from Feisty to GutsyRC1 with no issues (other than those noted).  Did a clean install 2 days ago, did not resolve audio :Sad: 

GOOD JOB devs!  Thanks!

-Doug

----------


## mastercho

worked, only took a couple hours, but now that xgl is supposedly installed properly, my whole desktop is running really really slow. and its annoying. used to be nice and fast running. with no issues. now just scrolling down the forums takes forever. its like im stuck on 5fps for my desktop or something..

when i get it resolved i shall be a happy camper. but its making me not use my comp at all.

----------


## old_salt

Clean install of Gutsy on an HP DV900z is NOT working. VERY disappointed in this release as less works than the previous release. I can't even compile source code because the tools aren't even available.

This is a serious issue and unless your running a DELL then steer clear of Gutsy.

----------


## EXCiD3

> Hi,
> Well I decided to do a fresh install (finally got rid of windows), and unfortunately I'm one of the few out there suffering from a black screen at boot-up, followed by an approximate 5 minute wait before Gutsy then suddenly bursts into life.
> After that it works fine, but the ambiguity of the black screen however was/is worrying and the boot-time is atrocious. Hopefully, this'll all get fixed very soon!


Not sure if this will help, but removing the splash option from the boot parameters has been reported to fix this. 

As for my installation results, I am quite disappointed. Everything works great in Feisty, with a few minor tweaks here and there. In Gutsy, my nvidia driver does not work correctly. I have tried quite a few different things producing no usuable nvidia driver. I have been forced to revert to the NV driver meaning I am unable to use Compiz or correctly configure my dual monitors. Other various problems I have encountered are unable to compile from source as the appropriate dependencies are unvailable.

I have decided to return to Feisty as I can get the support that I need. Until Gutsy is updated to fix these issues I will return to Feisty.

----------


## Hawksail

There doesn't seem to be a category for "dead in the water".

The initial file download consistently returns a "file not found" error.

I guessed server load issues, but have tried at all hours over three days and am still getting the same error.

Not sure about a fix - I'll probably try the alternate install CD at some point.

----------


## agent8131

I upgraded my AMD64 Kubuntu desktop system from Feisty to Gutsy today and documented my experiences.  I tried to use the graphical updaters but ended up using apt-get instead.  I concluded that if you use the shell for other system work then you should probably use it for upgrading.  If you never use a shell then hopefully the graphical tools will work for you.  I then did some configuration work and some cleanup of old packages.  Anyone who's interested can read the details here:

Upgrading Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) to 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) from a shell (mostly)

Configuring Kubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) following the Upgrade from 7.04 (Fesity Fawn)

----------


## Sun_Paladin

I was upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 but my screensaver kicked in during the install and screwed up that method. Something happened with the installed files and I couldn't access any of the kernels that I had in dual boot. Tried the Live CD and it was apparently corrupted and stopped at 75% install. Then things really got bad. Apparently that screwed up my MBR and so now I can't access Windows except through a live CD. Got another copy of the Live CD but Ubiquity keeps on crashing. Still trying to figure out the text based installer and wondering if I'm going to ever get access to my stuff in Windows before Monday. I'll probably not have Ubuntu for a while until the developers get the install method down pat. It's been a very long day.

EDIT: Finally got everything working when the fresh install was completed with the alternate CD. Haven't tried out Linux yet as I was quite ecstatic at getting Windows back online. Losing all my school documents would have been catastrophic. The text base installer is the way I will be going in the future since everything went off without a hitch.

----------


## Calash

I had a couple of problems, but I was able to resolve them.


VirtualBox would not start after the upgrade.  This was due to the repo being disabled, and a simple visit to the Software Source area cleared that up fine.

The system then began to hang after login, never loading gnome-panels.  This was due to an outdated version of Compiz-Fusion installed by a 3rd party repo.  There are some good instructions over at the Desktop Effects forum to clear this up, but basically you need to completely remove all of the old Compiz stuff, including the config files in my case.  Reinstalled the ones for Gutsy and all is good.

Had to reinstall Emerald as well.  Small step but still a hiccup.

In all it was fairly smooth.  This weekend I will be doing my MythTV box....that should be interesting  :Smile:

----------


## mycotropic

Very nearly flawless.

Update install on a Lenovo 3000 C200. My Fiesty install would not find my wireless or my sound. Gutsy found both. The sound has to be turned up in ALSAMIXER though since there is no level control available anywhere that I can see. 

I believe I have one problem with a legacy program (Haploview) that requires a specific SunJava and it isn't the one that comes with Gutsy.

Other than that though everything is where I left it and working fine.

----------


## linuxjoe

upgrade failed after installing. only got the desktop background and no menus or other desktop functions. mouse moved around the screen but no mouse click functions or keyboard functions


then tried a fresh install from cd  installed but on reboot only a blank screen. no splash screen or other indication that the system is starting. system will run with the livecd though

monday morning i will dig into it when i get back to work.

----------


## Photon

Got the live cd to boot, but could not install it. Installation gets stuck at 22% all the time. And when i used the check cd for errors option, it showed one error. I lost my previous ubuntu installation (7.04) as i had to do a fresh install cause of change in hardware.

----------


## TZRick

Linux rocks!

The only issue I had with the upgrade was the Medibuntu sources had changed.  I removed the sources, performed the upgrade, found the correct location and everything works!  I'm not sure I can find the changes in the O/S, but one major change is that flash works much, much faster in my browser of choice: Opera.  I used to have problems and would launch Firefox when visiting Flash-heavy sites, but for some reason, Flash absolutely screams now in Opera on Gutsy!

In any case, no problems and one improvement so far, on hardware that is over 6 years old!

Awesome job guys!

----------


## larryboythedog

Worked out of the box! I do have twin monitors and can easily get a twin head set working with about 2 or 3 clicks! Unfortunately My video card won't let me have that much desktop real estate AND compiz! Oh well. I can't seem to get my monitor on the digital connection to be the default but thaat's no real hardship... Great job Thanks. (The final candidate seems much more stable than the final release candidate was.) I'm loving my life!

----------


## Can+~

It worked! I was complaining about the LiveCD bootin problems, but when I installed it, it automatically recognized my screen size and offered the Ati drivers!

I can't use fglrx, but this is an issue I had with Feisty too, looks like my Ati X800 is the problem =(. Compiz disabled, but everything else is nice.

----------


## American_Outcast

The upgrade worked for me without any problems at all. So I voted _Upgrade - worked flawlessly_

----------


## ZenWarrior

Nothing but problems. I won't even go into them b/c Ubuntu has already wasted far too much of my time today. 

Market share? Ubuntu made no friends, but *LOTS* of enemies, today at my company. In fact, it's goodbye to Ubuntu forever for several people I thought I might persuade otherwise. 

Me? I've decided to buy Vista. (Yea, it was that bad.)

----------


## tonywhelan

I chose to do a fresh install onto a second hard disk rather than over-write my 7.04 installation. Whilst things were a bit slow as all the mirrors were being hammered by people like me who couldn't wait a couple more days, it all went well.

Only mistake I made was to leave the original hard disk drive connected whilst running the Install for the new disk. I wanted to copy over my documents, settings etc from old to new after the installation was done, and that worked ok. But the installer seemed to assume that the new disk didsn't need to be bootable, as there was already a bootable disk present. Not a problem till I removed the old disk today, and the system wouldn't boot!  Had to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to refer to correct drive number (hd0 not hd1) and ran a Grub utility I had on CD to make the new disk bootable. Everything lovely now.  

Next time I install an OS to a new drive I will disconnect any other hard disks first.  :Smile:

----------


## scohar70

I upgraded two computers (1 server, 1 laptop) and both worked nearly flawlessly for me.  Gutsy fixed two long-standing problems I had in Feisty:  poor video resolution and no good codecs to play quicktime.  

I had to reinstall hplip 2.7.10 (out today) to get my fax working again, but apart from that the upgrade was amazingly clean.

 :Guitar:  :Guitar:  :Guitar:

----------


## prestidigination

Fresh install on a laptop that had been running 7.04
Screen stuck at a single resolution that is unusable.
Firefox has no flash and the pluggin finder service locks up.
Unable to steam .pls MP3
I'm going back to 7.04

----------


## quixote

Lots of problems.  I did the recommended upgrade via the network.  Well, it was on the first day of release, so I think the entire world was downloading the  Gibbon.  I have a medium-fast broadband connection, and it was crawling at sub-dialup speeds.

I had my Feisty fully up to date, but there was no "Version Upgrade" button in my kde or "Update Manager" in my gnome, as advertised.  I have no idea why, and I got bored with trying to figure it out.  So I just followed the command line instructions for the server upgrade. (sudo apt-get install update-manager-core,  and sudo do-release-upgrade.)    Possibly, that was stupid.  But it trundled at, as I say, slow dialup speed half the day and all of the night, and when I woke up in the morning I had to answer a few questions to get the upgrade to finish.

It booted fine.  It preserved my old settings for Firefox, my desktop, and so on.  I was quite pleased.  I like OO 2.3. I like the new icons and such.

 I normally use kde.  In gnome the background has become very dark, so I wanted to change it.  The desktop configuration didn't work at all.  The window came up, but none of the buttons (except "close," thankfully) were active.

My big interest in Gutsy was to see if it made connecting to Bluetooth devices and my wireless easier.  I have a Dell Inspiron 5150 with a Broadcom 4309 (ver 3) chip.  As far as I can tell, this was the only one ever made, and it never works with anything.  Despite a couple of hours spent trying to install ndiswrapper without my beloved Automatix, I got nowhere.  And who knows what I broke in the process.  The other thing that amazes me is the WEP-only default encryption.  I mean, I have WPA on my Feisty, for Pete's sake.

The Bluetooth didn't work by itself.  I'll try some troubleshooting tomorrow, but my track record so far has not been good.  (I'm trying to establish as connection to a treo 650.  I also have a hack on it to turn on bluetooth DUN.)

So my overall impression is that the Gibbon would be a great companion if it would come out of the trees.  I'm waiting for a supply of bananas to use as bribes.

No, seriously.  It would help to have the command easily available that one needs to fix broken installs.  It was sudo dpkg something, or sudo something something.  You know the one I mean?  :Smile:   Because for all I know, there's just something incomplete about my install that needs to be fixed.

----------


## M_N_M74

did a fresh install, removed windows.  The only problem is upon booting I get a blank screen have to use ctrl/alt/f-1 to see anything. Have no idea why it's doing this...any ideas?

M_N_M

----------


## EXCiD3

> did a fresh install, removed windows.  The only problem is upon booting I get a blank screen have to use ctrl/alt/f-1 to see anything. Have no idea why it's doing this...any ideas?
> 
> M_N_M


Pretty sure this is the splash problem. Just remove "splash" from the boot parameters. See if that works.

----------


## the lush

I did my upgrade this morning and so far these ar my observations:

1. I have no sound 
2. I have lost the cube
3. The system monitor shows that the system no longer recognises the dual cores of my CPU
4. The system seems to be faster, or at least visually smoother
5. All of the forum help has as always been excellent and friendly
6. Sadly none of it has worked
7. I really wish I could roll back to Feisty + Beryl. The good parts of Gutsy in no way compensate for the bad. I am submitting this from my Windows partition as Gutsy is just too much hassle. I would try a clean install, but GRUB has given me so many problems before that I am scared to try it.

----------


## freemti

no sound.... :Confused: 

How could a problem this widespread have been missed?

----------


## Quartieri

i had an easy upgrade.. downloading directly from c3sl in brazil.. 30 minutes to the complete upgrade.. that was pretty cool.. =)

----------


## reyfer

Did the upgrade with Update Manager, had a little issue with Nvidia not working correctly after reboot (not working 3d correctly) and system a little slow, but it was solved by 

```
sudo apt-get remove evms
sudo update-initramfs -u
```

Now the system is a little faster than with Feisty, and it looks smooth  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## lolo67

:Sad:   works great

----------


## freemti

OK, switching to the Generic kernel fixed my sound problems. Now to find out if a)I should switch my grub default to that (and how) or b)wait for the fix for the 386 kernel?

----------


## cor2y

Just as bad as The Upgrade to Edgy i did.
It forced me to do a fresh install and while i didn't lose my data getting the system back to where i want is the most painful thing, at the moment i am still trying to figure out why i can't run azureus and why any and all qt3/qt4 based apps are looking so ugly in Gutsy when they looked so much better in Feisty.

Also for a bit i lost xv video output as well as the default alsa (turns out i had to reconfigure x for the video and setup my soundcard with asound to enable alsa)
All in all it has not been a pleasant 24 hrs from the botched upgrade to having to do a fresh install.
The advice i would impart here is 
1) Set up a seperate /home partition and do a clean install for every new version of ubuntu or wait a few weeks/months then do the upgrade by then usually a kernel upgrade and fixes are done so its less painful then doing it in the first few days..

2) What worked in a previous version may not likely work in the next one, so be ready for a few hiccups.

----------


## abhilash82

the upgrade took place without a hitch and I am really impressed with the way it has been designed with minimal user input required. My gutsy is stable and runs smoothly like my Feisty and that too with only 256MB RAM.

----------


## bper

Performed a clean install after backing up data from Dapper system. Installed Gutsy over Dapper, restored my data files from my backup, and everything seems to be working fine.

----------


## parsek77

Almost a disastrous install on Toshiba M40 laptop !

I was not expecting this from Ubuntu. First problem was at partitioning. I have a windows partition located at /dev/sda1. I changed the mount point of this partition to* /windows* but I suggest to leave it as */media/sda1*. Otherwise it stucks at creating ext3 file system for /. Then you need to run Gparted and unmount the windows partition so installer can continue. I spent many hours to find this. This might be a bug because it did not happen in *Kubuntu 7.10*. 

Installation was OK but when I logged in I saw about 400 packages waiting to be upgraded. This surprised me because I wasn't expecting this much upgrade for a new released distro. *Update* was slow because of heavy trafiic through servers but went *flawless*. 

The second part of the problem was nvidia proprietary driver install. Gutsy installs *nvidia-glx-new* (100.14.19) as default. If you have a 6xxx or 7xxxx series card, I suggest to use *nvidia-glx* driver(1.0.9639). With the new driver it can never activate it and falls back to 640x480 resolution. I first did the full upgrade without enabling restricted drivers. Restart the computer and then install *nvidia-glx* driver from synaptic. Then change the "nv" driver section of your xorg.conf file to "nvidia". You can do this if borders of the windows are gone when you activate compiz-fusion:


```
sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
```

Now, everything works. It took me almost a day to accomplish all this. Good luck.

----------


## luisjorge

Hi everyone! I upgraded yesterday over the network from Feisty, and had to restart the upgrade about 5 times, and had to select a different server about 3 times. Finally, the upgrade finished and it was a nightmare:

1. I have a 915 GML Intel video card, and the resolution didn't work properly.
2. The video problems got even worse after trying to select a different resolution from the new "Screens and graphics" manager.
3. Even more video problems every time the login screen was loaded.
4. The network manager worked in an erratic behaviour (sometimes it connected automatically, sometimes it didn't, sometimes it completely crashed).
5. aMSN didn't work anymore.
6. OpenOffice.org didn't work anymore.
7. Firefox crashed multiple times.
8. Couldn't enable desktop effects, or get Compiz to work.
9. Finally, the login window failed to load, the X server crashed and I decided to make a fresh install.

So I made backups of my files, downloaded the CD image, and began a new install. After about 1 hour, the install was ready and I was pleased to find that ALMOST EVERYTHING was working out of the box.
I no longer had the resolution problems I had in Feisty, wireless worked perfectly, graphics and compiz worked like a dream, everything was faster and smoother. Installed a few things through Automatix and everything else was up and running. 

I only have three problems, so far:

1. I can play sound files and movies, and use ekiga properly, but there aren't any system sounds. I set up the login screen to use a sound when asking for the username, but all I can hear is the horrendous system beep. Then, after typing my password, I can hear the startup music, but no splash screen showing that everything is loading. Then, everything is fine, but no matter what I do, I can't get the system sounds to work. ALSA seems to be fine, my sound card is installed and detected, and I can play music files individually, but I can't set any sounds to system events, because I can't hear anything. Not even the log out music. Also, sound previews of music files can't be heard.  I have tried many solutions, from re-detecting my sound card to recompiling and reinstalling alsa drivers, and nothing has worked yet.

2. The Firefox plugin, Ubufox, is annoying. Some pages look quite awful with this, and I think is this plugin's fault, because it didn't happen in Feisty.

3. I got aMSN running properly, but my god is ugly! All fonts look wrong and the layout of the whole thing looks terrible. Still, it's not the end of the world, since it works flawlessly.


So, after the nightmare that was the upgrade, a fresh install did the job. Overall I'm very satisfied with the new version :Smile: , but I would really like to have the system sounds working. It's a bit annoying to have that bug. :Sad: 

Does anyone know a workaround for this sound problem? It seems to be quite widespread.


Thanks!

----------


## garenasix

sweet ...... the upgrade  worked Gr8 on my old compaq deskpro P3  thank you ubuntu team  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:

----------


## Snyper64

Almost a perfect upgrade, everything about the upgrade went well. My only problem was getting my dual screens working through the new screen manager. Ended up having to go into command line and restoring xorg.conf from the repository and than copying in a dual desktop configuration from my Feisty install. Other than that everything works better now and I can finally use my scanner no that the USB suspend problem has been fixed in the new kernal.

----------


## Arrdee

I upgraded from Feisty on my laptop, and it went as smooth as possible. I was up and running with no errors afterwards.

Though, sounds like I may have been lucky.

----------


## HW_Hack

My upgrade from 7.04 was flawless -- but with Linux I keep things middle-of-the-road / vanilla simple ..... why - because I'm lazy 

- I use Intel MBs because I know Intel tests their HW / BIOS with several Linux flavors prior to releasing product AND they do a lot of ACPI testing

- I'm using a decent Nvidia AGP Express card ($150  range) not some cutting edge gamer model

- I've got a dual boot / dual disk system --- 2 SATA drives one for Linux one for XP

- Pentium D  2.xGHz CPU   

Dead-nuts simple - works every time :Guitar:

----------


## mashtdi

I am not a happy camper.  

I have to put in a vote for "couldn't even get to the point of installing the OS"  

So far ive tried the Upgrade from 7.04, a fresh install from the live CD, a fresh install from the alternate CD and each time something has gone wrong just after the initial format.  I take that back, the live CD would hang in the middle of loading.  

I have never had much luck with Ubuntu.  Every version I have tried has its share of bugs...
I seem to remember a time when everyone hated windows because it had so many problems.... I think the only reason why everyone is putting up with Ubuntu's problems is because they dont have to pay for it.  

At the end of the day.... I can install Windows XP on pretty much anything and get it to run without problems.

----------


## bharris25

Been playing with the Beta for about 2 weeks and it's been pretty stable for me.  Compiz doesn't seem to work as smooth as Beryl on my Linux mint 3.0, and my sound is very quiet, you can't hardly hear it, it was like that when I downloaded Feisty and Mint but the update fixed it both times I'm hoping the update will fix it this time because I haven't been able to figure it out myself yet but other than that it's pretty good.  Gutsy recognizes more of the hardware on my Toshiba Satellite A105-S4104, like the scroll on the side of my touch pad now works...first time since xp.  I can also double tap the top of windows with my touch pad and grab them.  Gutsy seems to eat my battery life more than Feisty or Mint though, I only get about 2 hours with Gutsy but I can go over to Mint with my dual boot and get almost 3 hours.  Turning off Compiz really doesn't make a difference.  Overall I'm Pretty happy with it.

----------


## dbqp

I went from 6.06 to 7.10

I backed up everything to my Ubuntu server here at home and wiped the hard drive. I wanted a fresh system. At first, the DVD I created seemed to be a little flaky (which should have warned me!) I installed after running live and things seemed to be okay (that's why I didn't think anything of the "flaky" DVD). I tried to get my wireless going from the start and ran into poblem after problem. After sleeping on it and spending my day researching, I figured I try burning a new DVD ISO. Well, well, well. I did and reinstalled and everything has worked perfectly!

I have my Thunderbird, VM Ware XP, and all my data restored from back up. The only issue was the area between the chair and the keyboard  :Wink: 

Great Upgrade! Thank you!
 :Guitar:

----------


## fabiomb

I have a uncommon configuration of hard disks.
One old 80Gb IDE for storage
One 160Gb SATA with Windows XP and Feisty
And today i buy a 320Gb SATA for a clean install of Gutsy

But the Installer did something wrong, it installs the MBR in the first IDE disk, not in the first SATA disk, so when i restarted my PC i get the old GRUB menu.

I had to change my boot sequence and put the old'ye IDE disk as the first disk, so i the MBR load the new GRUB and i can start my system. And i don't know how to reinstall the MBR thing (and i didn't search a lot, of course, my first solution worked fine, but it's not a nice one)

So, thats the only "big" problem, and i think a newbie can't with this kind of issues, the installer didn't understand my config, it's not ready for IDE and SATA disks in a same system.

----------


## rob57

i myself did a clean installation which went well, till after the install when i was trying to check alsamixer i get an error "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device" since that no sound. Ive been  searching all over to figure out how i can get this solve. please if anyone can help please drop in a good word or more to help. Thank you. :Confused:

----------


## mr_burns

Unfortunately another bad experience to report here...

I was running 7.04 on both an older dell notebook and a PS3.  Both upgrades failed through the upgrade tool.

Then I tried a fresh 7.10 install from a CD for the Dell...the install did seem to go through at first, but then the system had a bad freeze/crash and now it won't boot up at all.

I'll try a PS3 install from a CD tomorrow and keep my fingers crossed...

----------


## paxmark1

Upgraded my Kubuntu  I got rid of Automatix about two months ago.  I did a dist-upgrade a day early via cli with aptitude.  Very, very fast.  I was getting 400 kbps at times.  Very smooth.  I had gotten rid of portions of the kubuntu-desktop metapackage and had some trepidation over that.  No problems.  

Tracked down a few orphans with deborphan.  No problems when removing.  

And then I just have updated and upgraded a few times.  Things still are trickling in, but very stable.  The wifi open source drivers for RT73 still not supported to best of my knowledge.  I am still using SerialMonkey rt73 modules for Hawking USB wifi.  What impressed me most is that I enjoy xubuntu more now.  
I have now changed /etc/apt/source.list to Canadian mirrors.  Script for iwconfig had to be changed, can't say "frequency" anymore, only "freq"  All other scripts still work.  

Only snafu is for System Settings.  It say I probably have orphans and I cannot adjust or get info via System settings.  However it had messed up /etc/fstab in past  with 7.04 - so I adjusted settings for new LCD monitor via command line.  But I do not have the kubuntu metapackage installed.  That might solve it, but I can live without it.

Oh, and rtorrented down 7.10 and still seeding.  Did not hiccup at all during whole upgrade.
peace Mark

----------


## darjeeling

> Command line upgrade seemed to go well, but now gnome-panel won't load [even for a fresh user account, not sure if other parts load either], and the kernel parameter vga=791 gives a blank screen while booting [without splash and quiet].


Same here with the 791.

----------


## darjeeling

> I have a uncommon configuration of hard disks.
> One old 80Gb IDE for storage
> One 160Gb SATA with Windows XP and Feisty
> And today i buy a 320Gb SATA for a clean install of Gutsy
> 
> But the Installer did something wrong, it installs the MBR in the first IDE disk, not in the first SATA disk, so when i restarted my PC i get the old GRUB menu.
> 
> I had to change my boot sequence and put the old'ye IDE disk as the first disk, so i the MBR load the new GRUB and i can start my system. And i don't know how to reinstall the MBR thing (and i didn't search a lot, of course, my first solution worked fine, but it's not a nice one)
> 
> So, thats the only "big" problem, and i think a newbie can't with this kind of issues, the installer didn't understand my config, it's not ready for IDE and SATA disks in a same system.


This is exactly what happened to mine, even though in the "Advanced" tab, there is a place to change the grub disk number, it's REALLY unintuitive. Perhaps being able to select from a drop-down list would have been nice.

----------


## undertakingyou

I have used ubuntu since Dapper, and I have done both upgrades and fresh installs with every release since then.  Gutsy has been probably the smoothest install that I have had.  I am very excited to see this distro come so far and I would be comfortable with my mother using and installing it.  Great job to Canonical!

----------


## black_knight

I went with a fresh install with the dvd image, dual booting with Windows XP on my Dell XPS M1710.
Works excellently, no problems so far.

----------


## mybunche

What could be causing problems for some and not others?
When I installed 6.10 a year ago there were some comments saying how buggy and unstable it was. I have never had a problem and it has been 100% stable.
Could it be a combination of:
hardware
current software installed
downloading errors even though MD5 matches (possible?)
disc burning errors even though verified (possible?)
disc reading errors, disc quality, optical drive etc

eg I have tried burning disc at auto speed and the boot up failed. I then tried burning disc from the same image at the lowest speed and it was fine. I wonder how many people are burning at the lowest speed.

----------


## Temposs

My install overall went well.  I upgraded from Feisty on the day of release.  The servers were a bit slow until I chose the Software Sources "Select Best Server" function.  

I had a couple issues with display/graphics.  The Ubuntu people saw fit to not allow me to turn on compiz-fusion because I have an nVidia card with less than 64MB of RAM.  So I promptly went into the compiz script and commented out that part of the code.  Compiz-fusion works quite nicely now, and the advanced settings manager is quite easy to use.  

I found that the Gutsy install did not delete the old Desktop Effects menu icon from Feisty nor one other option that no longer exists(can't remember), so I had to delete those manually.

Then I had an issue with resolution where the non- compiz-fusion reolution was at 640x400 or something, and I was getting some weird crap.  So my login screen showed up in 640x400 as well as some interfaces being limited to half the screen, as well as the screen being halved when I tried to switch back to Metacity.  Someone having similar issues used "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to reset the resolution settings and this effectively fixed the problem.

My vote in the poll was "Upgrade successful with a few problems"

----------


## opt-dwn-semi

Well so far two things have happened to me.
First. I am sure that 7.04 was up to date with all the updates, then I started the upgrade process. Towards the end I do not remember, it would not finish the upgrade. Anyway I choose to download the iso onto a disk; after doing so and booting from the disk, I ran check disk for defects.  It showed that I had one error and that is where I stopped.
I posted a question about that but so far no one has replied abck to me about it. I've downloaded from two different places and still with one error. I hope that someone from Ubuntu reads about this and passes it on to right people.
Thanks again

----------


## TempsPerdu

Me again!! 

I had a third attempt at upgrading last night, this time a little more successful, although I did get lots of warning messages etc. 

Over night I downloaded a CD ISO image and did a fresh install from that. 

One funny I need to sort out is I can't change the screen res down to 1024x768 (using an old CRT monitor) the system keeps staying in 1280x1024.... which is readable but the refresh rate is a lowly 60Hz...

Steve

----------


## Ant_Merlin

Hello, I upgraded from Feisty 7.04, from the update manager. everything installed ok but when i rebooted (3 1/2 hours later) the graphics were distorted. It also advised not to boot to XGL session as there was no need. So I booted into normal gnome session and couldnt get a backgound (black) was very very slow and couldnt launch and programs.

rebooted a few times and eventually got a desktop (still very slow). Thought, well probably Graphics driver (I have ATI X1650). loaded envy and removed driver. Tried to install new driver, envy wouldnt do it, just kept saying error. Damn... tried installing from command line but it wouldnt do the last bit (sudo aticonfig --overlay-type =xv).

I then give up and tried the following evening.
Found Screens and Graphics in the system admin menu, spend 2 hours getting this to work. So at moment everything seems ok except for a slow boot, but not tried running any programs yet.

I am thinking about doing a fresh install, may download the iso when i get chance and yes i know this is a bit windows mind set but i am an IT administrator and try everything multiple times to find the best way.

Anyway not sure if that helps anyone, Gutsy looks good but for some reason I cant get a cube (only 2 desktops) and may wait till i do fresh install before looking at that.

----------


## linux23dragon

I installed Ubuntu-7.10 64bit


The overall design is good but the system is still a beta quality.  I cant upgrade the Nvidia drivers.  And the Nvidia drivers are now part of the kernel installation.  I don't think that is a good idea, because my system is locking up due to the prepackaged drivers.

I also find that the internet connection is very slow with Mozilla Firefox.  And for some reason, the Alsa drivers (Intel HDA drivers) are broken.  Why can't we just install new Alsa drivers, like we used to with Ubuntu-7.04? 

Overall, I like the system design, but it is not stable by any means.

Please fix the kernel and Mozilla Firefox, and stop playing around with the X server to the point that it becomes less stable for everyone.

I've designed and built my own systems before, and I have never had such issues with the X server stability.   And what is it with the 64bit boot splash issues.  It has gotten worse, and I am having troubles fixing it (like everyone ells with the 64bit OS).   

At lest some things got fixed like WiFi drivers, and the Xserver has a better VESA driver. 

Just my two cents.

I'm now installing Ubuntu-7.04.

Thanks

----------


## johann_p

Hit a bug during the upgrade process that was not easy to solve (some postinstallation script hanging) and that caused the upgrade process to get interrupted and be in a undefined state. 

After some hacking I think I have a consistent Gutsy installation running now, but I must confess I am quite hesitant to do the upgrade on my more important work computer now.

----------


## Matakoo

> i myself did a clean installation which went well, till after the install when i was trying to check alsamixer i get an error "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device" since that no sound. Ive been  searching all over to figure out how i can get this solve. please if anyone can help please drop in a good word or more to help. Thank you.


That's the exact problem I had too...but thankfully it was solved quite easily. Move .asoundrc and .asoundrc.asoundconf out of your home directory. Just into a subdir such as bak will suffice. Log out, and login again and ALSA should work again.

----------


## denham2010

I have updated 2 machines today.

The only problems I had with both upgrades were the following:

1. If you have Beryl installed and running, stop it running before upgrading - it gets removed and replaced with compiz-fusion.

2. If you have apt-file installed, remove it before upgrading, it causes the installer to crash right at the end, after hours of downloading, leaving you with a half installed very unstable system....it took me a while to recover from that.

3. If you have any unofficial repositories enabled, disable them as they can cause the installed to crash right at the start.

4. If you have awn on your system, after the upgrade it will fail to load because the library file libwnck is upgraded. It is easily fixed by trying to run awn from a terminal and recording which version of libwnck.so is required, then creating a symlink in the same folder as the updated libwnck.so and just renaming it to the version awn requires.

5. After the upgrades, the only settings I lost were my splash screen (between login and the desktop). I have it restored, but it is applying my splash over the top of the default...still to work that one out. My xorg.conf had to be reconfigured (I have a widescreen running on an intel chipset so I had to reinstall the updated intel-video driver to replace the intel-i810 driver) and my compositor settings had to be redone for compiz-fusion to work.

----------


## Glasterfairyan

I started upgrade on Thursday - it stalled on installing packages at 50% and wouldn't budge, telling me it would take 10 hours to complete!  I could get into my file area or run most of my programs at this point.

I stopped the process - had a few things to fix with adept and started upgrade again.

20 minutes later it was all finished and working well, huge sigh of relief here!! :Smile:

----------


## WernerBrandt

Fresh install did not work at all.

*Hardware:
*Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 (Bearlake chip) with intell C2D
3Gb Ram
Asus 7300GT
Sata HDD, 2x IDE opticals

Install screen was good, but when advancing I got garbage on my screen (colloured stripes and such)
Tried again with AHCIP option enables in BIOS, but no success. 
Think this is obvious, cause I think its due to Graphics card support/driver.
Maybe I 'll try again with 'standard' VGA option in the install menu. 

BTW: I checked the CD and memory for defects


I 'll update this post when succesfull.

----------


## geeree

I upgraded from 7.04 on a Dell Inspiron 640m. It was pretty smooth, apart from these two problems: 

 When I tried to upgrade on Thursday evening local time, the Medibuntu repository gave a `302 Moved Temporarily' error repeatedly. After I commented out the Medibuntu repository addresses in my /etc/apt/sources.list, the Update Manager wouldn't show that a new version has come up. When it did (yesterday) the upgrade wouldn't proceed for some reason. It could not download the required files and kept on getting stuck on file number 33!

All problems were resolved a while ago. I like the desktop effects and the crisp text rendering in Gutsy.  :Smile:  But I'd like if the upgrade procedure is more transparent. We discussed my problems here: 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=579680http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=579511

Girish.

----------


## dcreeves2000

I wanted to give something back after installing Gutsy, so here is my first post.

My history: I tried installing Linux in the late 90's, but became frustrated and reverted to Windows 98(!) In 2006 I read about how horrible and expensive Vista was going to be, and found Ubuntu. After triple-booting XP, Vista beta and Dapper Ubuntu, it was the latter that I found myself using most often (especially as my free Windows virus-checker subs ran out, and you guessed it, I'm too cheap to buy a new one). Dapper took a lot of CLI configuration, especially for video (as I wanted TV output from an ATI card, along with XGL/Compiz), printing and wireless networking. But I got it done thanks mostly to the fine people on these forums!  :Smile: 

System: ShuttleXPC/Athlon 64 3400+/ATI Radeon 9600 Pro 256MB/1G RAM/160GB EIDE/16x Lite-On DVD-RW/Creative Soundblaster/Canon MP130 printer/Zonet ZEW2500P wireless usb/triple boot with XP+Vista

On to the Gutsy upgrade questions:

Did it worked flawlessly ?

It depends what you think is a flaw. I clean-installed 7.10 from LiveCD over a previous ext3 partition with Edgy. 

The first few tries the installer got stuck at 46% "scanning disks" in the Partitioner, until I figured out that I needed to switch off my USB printer (Canon MP130) during the install process. After that, very smooth. 

Did you got problems ?

Yes - above problem with USB printer preventing install.

My USB wireless didn't work out of the box, despite the promise on the wiki (Zonet ZEW2500p with ralink 2570 chip). I'm now reverted to ndiswrapper, and I had to blacklist the rt2500usb driver manually to get that to connect.

My next complaint is a strange one. Given the number of commands that I had to use at the terminal for Edgy last time, I spend ages before reintalling in collecting files for offline use about every aspect of my hardware. However, Gutsy is so good that I didn't need any of them, so my time was wasted by Gutsy being too good  :Wink:   In particular, the printing, samba shares, connection of my Creative Zen player, and video/compiz setup were amazingly good in Gutsy. 

Big props to everyone involved in making this. Outstanding effort.

----------


## berck

Ok, I just did a second machine because I figured out the issues with my first upgrade. I was running restricted drivers. The first time, I didn't turn them off. The second time, I did. The second upgrade didn't have any issues except that I had to add the restricted drivers after the upgrade.

----------


## Ashrael

I have to say, I did not read any post in this thread. 

I have been using Ubuntu since 2005 and I LIKE UBUNTU! But overall I was impressed with the progress made in such a short period of time, Many things have markedly improved, surprisingly my scanner which has previously been called *OBSOLETE* now works!
The upgrade didn't work, it looked like it did for a day or two, then I did a clean install, which worked much better. Then I started scrwng around with compiz and did another clean install. :LOL:  Now, after 3 clean installs, I can install it from scratch to 100% in 1 go... Progress is being made here too... 

Only one problem remains: my sound cards (s) (3) won't record anything, unless running from livecd!? Some is wrong here...

8/10 for all developers and contributers! 

just my 2 cents..

----------


## auldcat

:LOL: Hello everyone,
I'm new to ubuntu, even newer to linux; though I've tried an odd distro from time to time to see how the quest is going. I've never gotten as far as my present installation of ubuntu before. I believe that's progress. I dual boot gutsy and win xp pro. Windows is still the default choice (I mean I have to get something done, occasionally.) I've worked several hours a day for the last two weeks, and while I'm hopeful that gutsy will prove to be a keeper, I'm struck by the effort necessary to construct this os from the various bits and pieces. Hardware support and application development remain problems. Running windows apps under wine is not wholly satisfactory, but it appears I will have to resort to running a windows freeware app under wine just to manage my collection of videos. The available native choices are disappointments so far. Video is a basic function, but has proven to be surprisingly problematic. (Oh, did I mention the partition manager erased my ntfs partition. I had to resort to old floppies of partition magic!)
Auldcat

----------


## beansdad

Hi All,

I started with Mandriva in 2005 but didn't get on too well (been using MS since 1987!) then found Breezy and started to play while maintaining productivity through the dozy set. Upgrading to Dapper and then Feisty and liked these so started using Feisty more until I'd virtually changed over. Networking etc was so much quicker, better, more stable etc. Have now  gone Gutsy with no probs via upgrade on laptop, but desktop is giving no end of probs. Have now re-installed yet again from CD this time using Ext 2 format for root partition and seems better. Still have a problem 'connecting to server' from laptop but I'll sort it!

Have needed to check compatibility via MS Win 2000 or XP & Word 2000 for some customers recently and hated the slowness and freezes. Also discovered that it appears that Word 2000 doesn't seem to be compatible with Word 2003 and likewise to Word 2007 - why am I concerned about compatibility between Openoffice and Word!!

Ubuntu is so much cleaner, slicker, faster and cheaper than the horrid alternative that it's worth sorting out the probs.

----------


## VistaDodger

A small warning: When Xubuntu 7.10 came out, I tried the auto upgrade (from 7.04, using Update Manager). It takes a couple of hours on my machine, so the screen saver kicked in. When I tried to log in to check progress, it wouldn't accept my password - so my only option was to wait till the disk activity stopped and then reboot. The machine works (accepts my password, connects to Wifi etc) but I strongly suspect the upgrade did not complete correctly.
If you pass this way, shut off the screen saver first.

Suspicious Symptoms: (1) Grub shows multiple kernels (3 of) - my wifi does not work in 2 of them (2) AppArmor error during boot (module failed to load) (3) old archiver not replaced (4) gxine still present, not working, 'autoplay input plugin 'CD' not found' (5) Totem will not play Audio CDs (plugin missing). There may be more I haven't discovered yet.

But thanks anyway for creating Xubuntu - you've made a 7-year-old Thinkpad very happy!

Regards
The Vista Dodger

----------


## ccharoux

I thought Ubuntu installed without killing my Vista but it did!
that's was because Vista was not able to shrink its partition (despite of 50 M free)
so I used Gparted : it shrinked the partition for 10 M but Vista was dead !!
I regenerated an XP (better than Vista !) and after Linux with help of internet sites
and now Im happy.

Tasks to do : install french language Firefox
Learn linux commands

----------


## Newbie1978

Well after a lot of frustration I discover that my new laptop don't work with Linux (hardware issues) this are my specs HP Pavilion Entertainment-center notebook PC DV6660se 64-bit 1.9 GHz AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-58 processor, 250 GB hard drive, 2 GB RAM Nvidia GeForce Go 7150 graphics if anyone manage to install a Linux distro in this model please help me

----------


## roger_1960

I am a first timer (other than a brief play with Red Hat in the 90s) and have installed 7.10 on an Acer 5101 laptop (Athlon XP-M, 768Mb ram, new hard drive so literally nothing to loose!) with remarkably few problems.  Even the Belkin PCI wifi card worked first time!

Only things I have had to sort out so far were printer and scanner drivers for Brother DCP115c (there is an excellent posting in these forums which worked - hint to new users - use the search facility in forums to find solutions before asking another question)

The screen savers sometimes go awry and revert to black and green static stripes but otherwise behave normally (ie restore is OK)

Have yet to test CD/DVD writer or external USB drive but I am confident..............!

Having used windows for many years the really impressive thing is how fast it goes - particularly booting up and shutting down.

----------


## cainmark

I was going to post everything I went through, but the post and thread by Anlace about none of the nvidia drivers working was identical to my problems (and yes, I used the official method first-which didn't work).  So I have to go back to Fiesty because of my nvidia card and wacom graphire4 not working right in Gutsy.

----------


## lordawesome

I had feisty and upgraded it to gutsy on my HP pavilion dv2225nr. I did this because I could not get the wlan to work at all on feisty. After the upgrade, I installed the nvidia restricted driver and tried the wireless one as well. The video driver worked perfect. Wlan was still broken. I followed the tutorial in this forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092 AFTER undoing my previous failed attempts. This means removing ndiswrapper and disabling the restricted driver firmware for the wlan. This got my wireless working. 

Then, I noticed a sound problem. This is because I also have vista on this machine ( I figuerd why delete it if I paid for it). I used this fix http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455147 to make it work. The only other option is to boot linux off the battery and then plug it in after started. 

Last, my webcam was dead. However, I successfully got this to work as well. This made it work and was pulled from this excellent post on fixes http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...vilion+webcam:

 Sonix/Microdia Webcam
Open a console and enter:
Code:

lsusb

If it looks similar to the following
Code:

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0c45:62c0 Microdia

1) Install subversion from the repos. Open Terminal type this:
Code:

sudo apt-get install subversion

2) In Terminal enter this:
Code:

svn checkout http://svn.berlios.de/svnroot/repos/...nux-uvc/trunk/
            cd trunk/
            gedit Makefile

3) Change the following in the Makefile:
INSTALL_MOD_DIR := usb/media
to
INSTALL_MOD_DIR := kernel/ubuntu/media/usbvideo

4) Save it and close. In Terminal type:
Code:

make
            sudo make install
            sudo modprobe uvcvideo
            gstreamer-properties

5) Under VIDEO, select v4l2 and choose USB 2.0 for device.

Now everything works. I upgraded my RAM to 2GB, have compiz-fusion with emerald running, AWN, and everything seems to be doing pretty good so far. It was a bit trick at first, but a little determination can make you go a long way. If you are having trouble, don't give up. The experience of eventually succeeding is good and makes you wiser.

----------


## sakathor

Unfortunately with gutsy a few things do not work anymore, which worked flawlessly with feisty:

- my wlan is no longer running very fast, and stops working altogether after a while. I think that's a known bug.
- For some reason Flash doesn't work anymore in Firefox
- sometimes I can't play videos anymore, the output is blurred. Works after rebooting
- sometimes the systems hangs during boot, right after grub. After a restart it usually works.

Since I tried already everything I can think to fix those problems, I'm considering going back to feisty, which worked like a charm.

----------


## Wd2048

well, my biggest problem is that now none of the kernel level mods are loading, which means no nvidia restricted drivers. trying to do a:
sudo depmod +aq

this gives me a segmentation fault. So far, in my searches, this has been an undocumented "feature"

----------


## mugg326

I had a few minor but annoying problems come to roost with my Gutsy upgrade.  With Feisty I had a (nearly) fully functional Logitech MX1000 mouse bound to a third-party Bluetooth receiver and full performance from any.thing Flash-related.  I lost both when I upgraded.  I have almost finished repairing Flash, but I am back to using a touchpad until I figure out how to tweak xorg.conf for Gutsy.  Other than these, Everything works fine.

----------


## hodad

I'll never again upgrade to the newest version of Ubuntu until it's been "thru the ringer" for at least six months.

----------


## Newbie1978

Hello! I only try once to install Ubuntu ultimate 1.4 which I believe is base on Ubuntu feisty 7.04, the results where horrible not only the live dvd never load even when I try with "noapic" (which works fine in my other laptop an HP pavilion DV6000 Athlon 64 X2 1.7Ghz) but also when I try to get back in windows to research some info about my problem, I was shock to discover that I ruined my Windows Vista, I try some quick fixes to get back in graphics mode but nothing works so I end up re installing from partition (good thing this is a brand new laptop so I didn't t loose anything) I use the same Ubuntu Live DVD in both laptops and my HP DV6000 works pretty well on Linux, also both laptops uses x64 so I'm don't think the problem is the version of the OS or the DVD it self, when I try to load the Live dvd I get the PIDOF error first after a while goes on and then I get the xserver config error I set the configuration in the xserver and the progran goes on loading the live DVD but never finish the installation, I'm yet to try another time with a newly downloaded version of Ubuntu Gusty 7.10 x64, I don't know what to do now I'll appreciate all the help possible I'll even try any other distro of Linux before settle to run on Vista for the time being. Thanks for the help

PIDOF [3266] can't read sid from proc /1/stat
PIDOF [3266] can't read sid from proc /10/stat
PIDOF [3266] can't read sid from proc /11/stat
PIDOF [3266] can't read sid from proc /163/stat

Not sure if Gusty works in my HP laptop because Feisty didn't

----------


## Sonicreindeer

Attempted to upgrade my Sawtooth G4/ 400 PPC dual-boot box( yes, I do use separate drives for Mac OSX/ Xubuntu )from Edgy to Feisty to Gutsy utilizing the Upgrade Manager( Edgy- Feisty ).  All was well until I rebooted into the grub after the upgrade only to find my display blackscreened :Sad:  Had to revert back to Edgy until consulting the mailing lists/ IRC forums/ live threads for some answers. 

 Where am I able to down the PPC version of Gutsy? What are the known install issues in a Sawtooth G4? Thank y'all, in advance, for your responses :Smile:

----------


## Bobber47

I voted after upgrading one computer, but had different results with another.  The first (Dell Dimension 4600 desktop, 2.8 P4, 512MB RAM, 80 GB HD, etc. dual boot WinXP / Ubuntu) upgraded from Ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 without issue - everything "just worked" immediately.  The second (Chembook laptop, 1.8 Celeron, 128MB RAM, 20GB HD, etc. dual boot VectorLinux 5.8 / Xubuntu) upgraded from Xubuntu 7.04 (which was working flawlessly) to 7.10 with issues.  The system booted into a fully functional desktop, but the system consistently froze with a black screen when shutting down and a hard-stop (power button) was needed to power-down.  Drives weren't unmounted before crashing and disk checks/repairs were needed on every reboot.  Same problem with log-out rather than shut-down.  Also eth0 was recognized, but dhcp consistently failed, so no network access.  Vector still works flawlessly on this system.  Forums cite some of these issues, but no effective solutions yet.  I tried to do a fresh install of 7.10, but (a test I should have performed before trying the upgrade it seems) the system would not boot with the Xubuntu 7.10 CD - stalls at black screen when likely starting X.  
  So the system is getting rolled back to Feisty, which performs much better than Gutsy on this old laptop.  Lots of updates ahead to get back where I was...ugh!   :Brick wall:

----------


## Canew

Mine worked well. I used to run Edgy Eft, and never got the sound to work quite right. Stuttered during games, and was a fraction of a second out of sync with video when playing DVDs. Multiple attempts at fixing it just led to the sound being broken altogether, so I gave in, downloaded the Gutsy iso and burned it.

Like others, I had the problem of the blank screen on bootup with the live CD, which made me nervous. I tried hitting Ctrl+Alt+F1 then editing my conf file. When that didn't work I deleted it completely, and that did work. Just to be safe, I downloaded an iso of Edgy, since I found no iso for Feisty Fawn on the Ubuntu Web site (!). 

But it turns out I didn't need it. The only real problem I had was the improperly-partitioned hard drive, but that was my fault, so I re-installed with the partitions corrected, then BAM! Perfectly installed. Sound was perfect, once I downloaded the codecs my DVDs worked perfectly. I still need to test a few things, such as my games in Wine, but otherwise... thumbs up!

----------


## kavaz_89

heloo ..

i installed new ubuntu 7.10 from cd [ 71.0 x86 ] and i have problems..

i need amarok, and mp3 codecs, XChat,..etc,

and it says :" xxxxx  cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.

how can i install amarok or xmms player and those codes for mp3,mp4..?? 

please HELP!!

----------


## andybleaden

Ended up having to run an older version of gutsy kernal for some reason and tried the adept installer which was faulty for me so tried the shell version which nearly work. Chose a better kernal and here I am !

SO 

I did it with some valuable help from people on the board

----------


## multanihl

Did a fresh install on a Dell Vostro 200 (Core2Duo 1.6Ghz, 1GB DDR-667, 80GB Seagate Barracuda SATA, ATI RADEON X1300 128MB) that I picked up refurb for about $200.

I had the ATI "Blank Screen" problem -- fixed that by resetting xorg.conf (sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg selecting the vesa driver, and then installed flgrx).  Oddly enough, I had everything working fine in the Live CD before I got the blank screen after install.  Graphically, there seems to be a conflict between compiz and 3d screen savers -- it logs me out if I have a window open and the screen saver comes up.

Only other thing that still isn't working right is the OS splash screen; I still have a black screen on startup and shutdown where there should be a bar, but when I tried to fix it by changing the resolution and splash I got a kernel panic on startup -- something about "init not syncing" although I don't remember the error code -- and had to reinstall from scratch (couldn't even get into a console)!  So, still no splash but other than that everything is working fine.

Now all I have to do is get my back/forward mouse thumb buttons set up....

----------


## Irony

The gutsy live cd wouldn't boot, I had to boot up into the feisty live cd and reboot from there into the live cd.

I then did a fresh install, which went smooth enough. I used manual install, it took me a little while to realise that just clicking the partition I wanted as root wasn't the answer - instead you have to right click on the partition and choose root.

I don't know what ticking the partitions does as - I assume it meant that it would format ticked partitions. I left my current swap partition as unticked but it still formatted it anyway.

Once installed the open source driver for my X800 card was installed so I had the compiz effects which were very swish - however as before it didn't work properly with Blender, in this case not only did the colours look off but it would freeze and go into the log in screen.

I therefore installed the closed source drivers using the restricted manager icon which is great - I've uninstalled compiz.

So I have an install of gutsy and the latest Blender and Gimp no major bugs - it boots up fast as well. During boot-up I don't get the nautilus window box, it just goes straight to desktop from login.

Note during the install it didn't seem to detect the internet so didn't use the latest updates which made the install much faster - I think in future I will disconnect the internet during cd installs.

Gutsy detects the internet very quickly on boot up - it could take a lot of time on Feisty.
______________

UPDATE ; uninstalling compiz isn't a good idea as on rebooting, the windows don't show correctly - however I had enough functionality to reinstall compiz (also of course I have a couple of backup installs).

----------


## matjoeman

Well I was running kubuntu 7.04 up until I started the upgrade process a week ago.

First I tried to do it with the update manager.  I started the process and left it running, then I went out.  When I got home, I found my mom using the computer in windows.  It turned out she had seen my update, didn't know what it was, but needed to use the printer, so she just hit the power button and booted into windows.

I tried again a few hours later.  There was some weird error message on boot which didn't come back.  I'm guessing it's because of the aborted upgrade.  But when I tried to do it again, I kept getting 403 errors on the packages.  I just gave up and went to bed.  I left for thanksgiving the next morning and didn't get back until last night.

I then tried again.  This time it went fine until it attempted to install the packages, then it locked up.  I restarted and adept told me I needed to install/upgrade a crapload of stuff (which was fine, it was all the new version upgrades).  That ran for a while, until it hit an error updating some cups package because it was dependent upon procps, which wouldn't --configure for some reason.  A bit of investigation yielded that dpkg procps --configure was prompting me because I had manually edited the .conf file.  So I copied the lines I had changed and then responded with Y.

It continued from there, until it hit another error, but this time the packages seemed to keep going in the background.  I hit ok on the error box, but this closed adept, while I could still see packages installing.  When I started adept again, it told me everything was up to date.

At some point Adept started saying that I was locked out of the package database.  I realized that telling it not to attempt to resolve it would let me still update stuff.  Also, at some point diagnosing these problems, I restarted.  I could tell from the new login and the presence of dolphin and whatnot that this was gutsy.  Also, I noticed that my ethernet icon began telling me that it wasn't connected.

So now everything works great except I don't have internet.  When I boot into XP, my internet works fine (I'm using it now).  But on linux, nothing seems to work.  When I ping my modem it says it couldn't access network.  But ethtools says everything is working fine.  I'll keep looking for an answer.

BTW, dolphin is tight.

Edit: 'dpkg --configure -a' fixed it.  Partially due to the process only configuring half the packages, and partially due to a bad download of one of them.

The upgrader (and Adept) really need to detect prompts and forward them to the user, instead of crashing.  As well as tell me what the hell went wrong instead of just saying "error."  I mean, it's in the stdout.

Oh, and the install fixed my DRI and 3D problems.  For some reason.

----------


## D. Michael McIntyre

I can't recommend this for anyone who isn't an expert.

I run KDE, so I tried to use the Adept-based updater to do the upgrade.  Rather, I looked at it, but it died a couple of different ways, and seemed too flaky to trust with a job this big.  I didn't read the admonition to always use the official graphical (GNOME-based) tool until I arrived here on this forum after the fact, in search of hints how to resolve a couple of problems.

Oh well.

So I did it the hacky way.

I updated/upgraded my Feisty, and then did a dist-upgrade for good measure, then I did it all again.

With an up-to-the-minute Feisty, I then switched sources.list by hand, updated, and began the upgrade cycle.

I had to apt-get dist-upgrade, then apt-get -f install, then apt-get dist-upgrade again, and again, and again.  I whittled the list of uninstalled updates down bit by bit over several hours.

I had to do a brutal hack to get the timidity package to finish installing, and I had to resort to using dpkg --force-overwrite on one broken KDE package that will be of little consequence to readers concerned with the main GNOME-based variant of Ubuntu.

After I finally got the list whittled down, my 3D was broken, which I just fixed, and my GRUB is broken somehow, as addressed in another thread I started.

I think that's the extent of the trouble so far.  It was pretty ugly, and for confident experts only, but I switched to Kubuntu after years of running Debian Sid as an everyday distro, and I've been through much worse.

I'm left with a nagging feeling that I'm going to wind up hosing this all and starting over from scratch one day, but not today.  I think once I get the GRUB issue sorted out, I will be able to continue merrily along.  Probably.

But I will probably do a clean install next time.

Edit:  I forgot to mention that when I created a new disposable user to go play with GNOME, GNOME starts with no window manager.   Not sure what's up with that, or how to fix it, and I'm not losing too much sleep over it.  It works fine if you use Konsole to start KWin.   :Smile:

----------


## Ehtetur

I had to ctrl-atl-f2 and quickly edit the aliases file to turn off ipv6 and bluetooth before the liveCD booted to the desktop in order to get a network connection.
After the install finished, I did the to the aliases file on the target system.

----------


## bluemech

OK, so I've been using Gutsy for about a week now, and although I can see the improvements it has over Feisty (clearer placement of options, mainly), I can see where all the posts about Gutsy being rushed come from.

After the CDs from ShipIt came in the mail I knew I had to wait before installing 7.10. Well, I did evetually, from scratch. The installer for this version is clearly more mature than the one 7.04 had, insofar as it can detect usable screen settings for you to begin the actual installation process. In 7.04 I had to hack into xorg.conf just to get more than 640x480 pixels, in the Gutsy LiveCD I had 1280x1024 from the start, not to mention working internet, sounds, etc.

Installation was fast and smooth, no problems there. GRUB detected the XP partition I had on. Logging into the newly installed system was quick and worry-free.

It's after using Gutsy for a while that the flaws really start to come out though:

-GNOME hangs or crashes on me while I'm moving files about. Not good. And certainly not enjoyable after you've just Ctrl + clicked about 30 separate files by hand.

-OpenOffice Spreadsheet and Writer start up fine... Database and Presentation don't, for some reason. I'll look into the causes and workarounds later, when I have some free time.

-Lack of overall polish (hard-coded GDM background color, no system sounds aside from the logon one). I've fixed these already, but I shouldn't have had to.

Based on my personal experience I can say that Gutsy has definitely improved on the installation process over Feisty. Now, only to improve on the actual thing that was installed...

----------


## sirdilznik

My install was nearly flawless.  The only issue was the nvidia drivers which were due to a conflict with the kernel framebuffer splash.  Easily fixed and everything else has "just worked"!

----------


## goslings

took time over my install 
went for the full manual partition /, swap and a /home
BIG problem which not been able to solve re 
"your session only lasted 10 seconds" and straight out to username screen

Used UNIX for ovver 20+ years so was really looking fwd to Ubuntu 
But at this stage dissappointed - I know whats behind the login screen is worthwhile but if only I could get there ....

As an out of the box solution for the average £500 PC buyer from comet / PC I think it is not there yet .

regards

----------


## Winawer

Negative:

-  The upgrade barfed and quit halfway through, leaving me high and dry. 
-  Upon finishing the upgrade restarting, my gdm was completely broken.  Took me three hours to figure out what the problem was, and how to fix it.
-  I'm still having recurring problems with libraries that leave me unable to open programs until I muck about for a while.  

Positive:

-  When I finally got it running, Gutsy seems to have solved a long-running issue with my hard-drive where it would thrash about uncontrollably for just about any disk i/o request.  
-  It also fixed problems with my DVD drive, which hadn't been recognized since I installed Linux on this box.  

All in all, the upgrade itself was a disaster, but I'm more or less happy with Gutsy itself.

----------


## craigsn

I just tried to install Gutsy onto my computer. I have Windows Vista on the SATA drive, and a 2nd harddrive with nothing on it. Prior to my attempt to install Gutsy, at one time I had Feisty on the computer. It installed with no problems, and worked fine. For other reasons, I reformatted by 2nd drive, and now I'm trying to install Gutsy on it. I cannot even get it to get past the initial part of the install, something about unable to detect graphics card and monitor, and will put me in low graphics mode. In my research around the forums here, I found that ATI cards are a problem, at times, and I have yet to find any solution to this issue. The bottom line is that Gutsy will not install, at all. 

I will attempt to install Feisty again (doing it right now as a matter of fact), then upgrade to Gutsy. I wanted to do a clean install, but doesn't look possible.

I have an HP A1250N, with 2gb ram, 2 harddrives and an LCD monitor. 

Just my 2 cents.

Craig

----------


## riverrain

I have used SUSE, Knoppix and Mandriva over many years and seeing all the hype thought to give Ubuntu a go. Disaster

I down loaded the 7.10 64 version of the Live CD but it would not load - a bug well known.  I could not see anything until I tried nosplash on startup options, then it worked.
Having go it started after a couple of hours thought to do an install into a previously prepared free space.  It kept returning to step 4 wanting to reformat a whole disk so I eventually gave up. It seems lively in comparison to SUSE but too many problems

My machine is AMD X2 5000 with 3GB memory ATI radeon X800GTO with disks on IDE and SATA.

----------


## andreasbayu

I haven't internet connection. Can I upgrade my 7.04 with new 7.10 without internet connection? thanks!

----------


## skroops

I'll start by saying that I have gotten Gutsy running, eventually, on my computer.

I decided to install ubuntu (x86) on my hp zd8000 laptop.  The dvd drive had stopped working a while ago, and I figured it wasn't long til my 3 year old windows install needed to be refreshed.  So I figured I would start now with ubuntu so that I wouldn't have to worry about it any more.  Well at first I had intended to dual-boot xp so that I could still play games, but my first attempt ended up screwing over my MBR.

I attempted to do an install via PXE with my Windows MCE maching hosting the TFTP server.  This part was unproblematic.  After getting the installer up and running, I directed it to an Apache server on the same machine to get the alternate CD I had already downloaded.  For some reason when I extracted the ISO(s) with WinRAR, they would sometimes lose part of their extensions (filename length issues I assume), but this was only on about 8 or 9 files, and I could correct them as the installer prompted me for them.  Well this first attempt was reminiscent of my next 12 or so attempts.

The installation goes fine, and then when it hits the base system installation, at 82%, while installing the kernel, my PC would just shut off.  I'm new to linux, (though I tried it about 10 years ago and gave up on it) and I thought maybe I was doing something wrong.  After checking google searches and things like that, I eventually tried a variety of things, including the noacpi argument on the install, installing the server version, nstalling off the live mirror, and just trying again and praying.  Nothing worked so I gave up on ubuntu and installed debian.  Had no problems, everything worked perfectly, in respect to the installation atleast, so I knew it wasn't a problem with my PC.

Well I already had my mind on ubuntu and I really wanted to have it, so I decided for one last attempt I would install Feisty.  This went through without a hitch.  Then as soon as I started it up the first time, I just chose to upgrade to 7.10, and it went perfectly as well.  I have no idea why I had such a difficult time getting Gutsyl installed, but I hope it'll be worth it, and look forward to figuring everything out.

System specs for anyone curious:
HP zd8000 custom laptop w/
Intel P4 3ghz
1gig ram
ATI x600 w/ 256MB
HP Wireless/Bluetooth card (not used for installation)
100GB hdd

----------


## Rewil

My system was running 6.06.

I first tried the upgrade to 6.10, but that failed most of the way through with errors, so I reloaded from an image backup and waited a couple of weeks.

I then did an install, wiping out the old version in the process. There were a couple of glitches. The first was when it asked me to select the partition for the root, and it wouldn't accept the old 6.06 partition, After some fiddling, I found I needed to rename it. The rest of the install proceeded as expected. When it came time to boot, the login screen was all messed up -- about half the expected height and wider than my monitor. Fortunately, it was still usable, so I logged on. Once I set the screen resolution one step lower, Everything was fine until the next boot. I then edited xorg.conf to remove the highest resolution and everything was then fine. Time to install: 45 minutes. Time for 87 updates afterwards: about 45 minutes. My monitor does support the higher resolution (I had it working in 6.06 after manually adding it to xorg.conf), so it looks like the refresh rate or something else needs tweaking,

Started investigating what worked and didn't. No Samsung ML-2510 printer support (but it was there when I used the 7.10 live cd -- was it picking it up from the 6.06 partition?). My Canon IP4300 was on the printer list. (Both of these are network printers on a Windows XP machine. Downloaded the Samsung driver from their web site -- quite a few error messages while installing, but seemed to work. Neither driver seems to support double sided printing, which both printers do support.

Next, networking. Although both printers would print over the network, I couldn't see my shared folders on the XP machine. Setting up the network name through System-Administration-Network did not fix things. Had to manually edit the samba configuration file to put in the network name. File sharing now works. Still need to get rid of the Samba password so that my Windows machine can see the Ubuntu shared folders.

Next, DVD burning. I have an external USB DVD burner that 6.06 could not recognize at all. With 7.10 it is recognized and I can read and write to it, although the software has problems. I tried burning a previously recorded DVD+RW with Gnome Baker, but it complained that it couldn't unmount the drive (disk was automounted when inserted into the drive). I then tried K3B, and it does work, provided the previously recorded disk is not inserted until it asks for it. The burn was very slow because of USB problems (0.7x!).

USB tests: this computer has motherboard ports for USB 1.1, which work fine. I also have an add-in PCI USB2.0 card that uses the VIA VT6212L chip -- it doesn't work properly at all. It appears in the installed equipment list (although with a lot of "unknown" field entries. For example, it knows it is a VIA chip, but doesn't seem to know which one. Various Linux sites say this chip should work fine, so something else may be wrong.

Video: Totem video playback is MUCH better than 6.06. In 6.06 it would barely play VHS resolution, whereas now it will play DVD resolution with minor problems.The graphics chip is an old Intel one, so none of the screen enhancements are supported.

Overall: Worth the trouble of upgrading. The menus and applications seem to have lots of minor fixes and improvements. Since my system won't support the fancy graphics, the desktop is almost identical to 6.06. The amount of config file editing and tweaking was much less than required for 6.06. Incomplete printer support is annoying, as is the lack of USB  2.0.

For interest: Computer is Compaq EZ2207, with 400 MHz celeron and 512M ram, set up as dual boot with Windows 98. Hard drive is 60 G, with 1G Linux swap partition and 20 G for Linux. Rest is Windows 98 partitions. After install, there is about 17 G free on the Linux partition.

----------


## antoniuk

I know this sounds stupid but I got tired of ubuntu not being able to do everything good that windows xp can. I can not: get dual monitor support, install ati driver software, play dvds, sync my windows mobile phone, play active x...without wasting hours and years off my life screwing around. Ubuntu is still years from being ready. Ubunutu and any other desktop linux must be a full on replacement of windows or it is a waste of time

And that is my rant... I would happily pay for this OS if it was worthwhile

----------


## n.jin

having problems installing 7.10 now saying something like i should reburn the cd at a lower speed, to which exact burn speed should i set it to?

----------


## marco.bomben

Hi all, I tried to upgrade from Ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 using update manager button directly. It complained about a lot of packages it wasn't able to configure/install/etc... And in the end I have 3 ubuntu versions at the boot menu. The default fails saying that is unable to start from its sector. And the other two have no graphic session working...  :Sad: 

I was able to backup my home from non-graphic session, but what's next? I would like to have my linux back. Could please someone point me to a thread with a solution?

Many thanks in advance, really! Any help will be much appreaciated.

Ciao,
        Marco

----------


## michaelzap

I did a fresh install on a new hard drive and then moved my Feisty files and settings over to it. I think the whole process of setting up the whole system and applications just the way I wanted them took about three hours. As usual there were a few minor tweaks that took up most of that time, but these were more due to me wanting things a certain way than anything all that crucial.

That was on my desktop machine (Intel mobo, Core 2 Duo CPU, 2 GB RAM, and an Nvidia card).

I couldn't get the Live CD to work on my partner's old Dell laptop, however. The screen would just go black and none of the boot options that I tried resolved it. I'll probably try the alternative CD eventually, but since she didn't really want me to mess with her computer anyway I'm not in a rush.

----------


## fatespeaks

Upgrade on one system worked flawlessly.

Fresh install on another system using guided LVM partitioning from the Alternate i386 CD had a few issues:
I first tried with a CDRW disk that I reused from a previous install.  The integrity test failed, but I tried to install anyway.   :Smile:   That failed.  I burned a fresh CDR and tried again.  The LVM install kept failing because I was using the same system name.  I was able to work around this by manually removing the LV's and VG from the previous attempt.
Another problem involved the restricted nvidia driver.  I installed the system without the geforce card installed, using onboard Intel 865G.  I could not get the 865G to properly support my large monitor (3840x1024@60 using a matrox triplehead2go).  So, I decided to restore my custom xorg.conf and plug in the geforce fx5200.  No good.  Only the nv driver was available.  Tried modprobe nvidia.  Created a new xorg.conf with 1280x1024@60.  Restricted drivers app said that nvidia was enabled.  I don't remember all of the steps I went through, but eventually I had to use the debian apt configure to create a new xorg.conf, reboot, disable restricted nvidia, reboot, enable restricted nvidia, restore my custom xorg.conf, then restart gdm.  BTW, restarting gdm caused many of the default panel apps to fail.

Its all good now.  Maybe this post will help someone.

Cheers,
Aaron

----------


## sonyaljarrett

Still new at this ....I have a problem seeing the workgroup I had setup prior to upgrade ....can see the actual group but cannot see contents of the folder or see any other networking of the group.....HELP ..PLEASE... thanks

----------


## csharpy

I installed 7.10 (32) on my new Dell XPS m1330 a few days ago. I had zero issues with the installer. I first used Vista to shrink the primary partition to create about 40gb of unused space. I then configured "swap" and "/" partitions within the Ubuntu installer. It duel boots fine. Media Direct still functions as well. The only issue I've noticed is that sometimes the Wifi is unusable after returning form Hibernate. BTW, I haven't tried using the video camera or bluetooth yet.

Intel Core 2 Duo Processor T7500 (2.2GHz/800Mhz FSB, 4MB Cache)
2GB Shared Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM at 667MHz
Slim and Light LED Display with VGA Webcam
128MB NVIDIA GeForce  8400M GS
160GB SATA Hard Drive (5400RPM)
Intel Next-Gen Wireless-N Mini-card
Built-in Bluetooth capability (2.0 EDR)

----------


## Belyel

I have learned from my past mistakes and uninstalled many programs prior to upgrading. Things like beryl, awn, emerald, etc.  I also rolled back my video drivers to default.  With all that done, and working safely on a lan rather than wireless, I started the upgrade.  I had a usable coputer at the end of the upgrade, and managed to reinstall my video drivers, get compiz working, etc.  Seems to be quite good so far.  I even got my roaming mode working for wireless networking.
the only thing still not working is emerald, so im' stuck with metacity themes for compiz for the time being.  I'll get it figured out even tually,tho.

----------


## Annigma

I messed up big time!  :Brick wall: 

I've noticed the tempting upgrade 'offer' on several occasions after upgrading other stuff and thought I'd wait for the Hardy one.. well, for some inexplicable reason I decided earlier today to click that teasing button...!!!  :d'oh!: 

It went okay for a short time, then started coming up with windows saying things like, 

"Could not install '/var/cache/apt/archives/iso-codes_1.0a-1ubuntu1_all.deb'
install will continue but " may not be in a working state. Please consider submitting a bug report about it."

Eventually it froze with something like 22 minutes left.. (I appreciate that's probably dependent on my connection, but that's all I remember: I'm supposedly on 'up to' 8 bps.. ADSL.. Tiscali..). It seemed to have changed my mouse pointer and 'wait' pointer (to a small black arrow and a 'watch').. I left it a while, then pressed the restart button.. all it will do now is let me log in then 'hang' again.. with the small black mouse pointer on a blue background (I kept the standard 'fawn' colour in Feisty as I like it).

I'm gutted  :Boo hoo!: 

I'm back on *spits*Windows(XP)*spits* and feeling so annoyed - WITH MYSELF, before anyone points out that it's my fault: I shouldn't have clicked that button. I should have read about it first. Should've backed up too, though to be honest I hadn't really used Feisty for much more than 'surfing': a couple of things, but nothing that I'd cry over losing... 

Anyway, that's my experience. I'll stay with.. the other thing.. till it crashes on me - which it used to do on an annoyingly regular basis before I went to Ubuntu.. I just don't have the patience/intelligence/'geekiness'/TIME... for Linux right now.. though I'm missing it already...

 :Sad:

----------


## johankielbaey

I've Ubuntu 7.10 running on 2 different machines now.

On my laptop (Dell Latitude D520) I installed gutsy from scratch. Perfect install. Even wireless and 3D desktop working out of the box. Impressive! Thumbs up guys !  :Very Happy: 

My other machine is my server on which I performed an upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 to 7.10. Upgrade was pretty much flawless. The only problems were (or that I've encountered so far):
- Printing on my samsung scx-4200 didn't work anymore. I figured out this was due to incomplete apparmor configuration for cupsd. Drivers for my printer weren't supplied with ubuntu, so this was no issue due to the upgrade. For the moment I've put app-armor in complain mode for cupsd. (sudo aa-complain cupsd)
- I've a samba server configured which shares homedirs and a common shared directory. After the upgrade only the homedirs were still accessible. None of the users were able to access the shared directory. It took me some time to figure out that winbind got installed and was causing all my problems. Purge of winbind and I was able to access my shared directory again  :Smile: 

My feeling about the newest version is definitely positive. Keep up the good work  :Very Happy:

----------


## dorite

Well, the Gutsy installation process went flawlessly on my Dell 5150 (I took the precaution of giving Linux its own disk -- I learned the hard way when i tried SuSe v3 a few years ago).  Once I began trying to actually *use* Gutsy though, I ran into some aggravations:

1.  Once I figured out how to get 3D graphics (non-free driver), I wasn't satisfied with anything about my display.  Lots of searching through the forums produced lots of advice -- that I slowly found out was outdated.  Unfortunately, I found out by trying it, finding that it corrupted my video unrecoverably, and having to reinstall Gutsy from scratch.  I got pretty good at it after a while.

2.  I spent a lot of time getting fonts to look passable.  Now everything looks almost as good as it does on Win XP with Cleartype (LCD monitor).  Everything, that is, but TKman (and other just-plain-Xwin displays) and OpenOffice.org Writer.  Strange that ApiWriter is fine.  I ended up _increasing_ the font resolution to 102 dpi.

3.  I can't hibernate.  If I do, the next restart crashes to another restart (which I let go back to WinXP -- I'm dual-booting).

There are some other odd things, but the installation itself?  A piece of cake.  Boy, it's gotten so much better since I first put Unix on an AT&T 3B5.

----------


## mkquist

Well, downloaded using bit torrent couple of days ago on a whim.  Had 7.04 running on one machine and wanted to put ubuntu on second machine.  Installed today on second machine, went flawlessly!!!  Other machine, tried the upgrade, got tired of waiting and just installed fresh, also flawless.  Both machines work perfectly so far, music, dvd, streaming radio all work great.  Changed the theme to Blubuntu, and even got to customize the icons to ClearlooksOSX 2.20 nice and easy. Both machines running Nvidia cards, and again no problem there. Nice Job on this release!  :Dancing:

----------


## Niniel

I started with 7.10 B5 and then just eased into the official release from there. Only one problem, and that is sound (may or may not work depending on how computer feels like). Problem is unresolved, and it doesn't look like anybody here knows what to do. 

I have an HP Pavilion z5000 laptop, Mobile P4 2.4GHz, 512 MB RAM, RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10], BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller, RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+, IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller, IXP AC'97 Modem.

----------


## AllanP

Install went ok but, I think I'll be going back to 7.04 as I can't get any solution to the problem after install. I just installed fresh again and without doing any adjustments the same results booting up:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=622252

Apparently it's a bug.

----------


## diogenes2

ESPECIALLY FOR NEWBIES/CONVERTS:
I tried to install 710 on a clean install.  No Sound, no internet. 
Lot of nice people tried to help - lot of idiots attacked me for pointing out the difficulties of using - or more accurately not wanting to use - the CMD Line.

However a couple of people mentioned no problems at all with 7.04 and problems with 710.  I gave up and went back to 704 which DID install previously  no problems on an old Sony Laptop. 
Guess wot? Went on flawlessly as far as I could see. Everything seems to work ok. 
Caveats:  Apparently external USB Drives won't work as boot drives. Need non-existent Drivers??? 
Big official warnings about updating the 704 before trying to go to 710, so as there is what looks like a couple of hours to update the 704, I'll try to upgrade to 710 tomorrow. 

Very scary trying to decipher options on where to put the install, not very helpful info - but this has already been picked up by The Good Workers here to fix from other comments!

This report brought to you by UBUNTU 704 ... Oh Joy! It works!  Thank you Ubuntu Team. 
Now if 710 goes on and I can figure out how to get the VMWare virtual box equivalent to go on too.....  Bliss at last!   :Guitar:

----------


## siouzi

I had a painful but educational install experience using the alternate install cd. It's because I'm a linux newbie who wanted a fairly complex setup (raid with full disk encryption).

- First trying the guided "encrypted lvm" partitioning. Everything went fine until I was asked for the password. Not accepted. Repeat install. Not accepted... If I remember correctly, it was only after I chose to erase data on the encrypted drive the password started working.

- Then the black screen of death. Console was garbled as well so I had to boot in rescue mode to do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg just to enable the kernel framebuffer.

- Next trying out encrypted raid. Try try try again. Installer complained about swap, once about LILO, didn't boot, password not accepted, "I just set raid device to be encrypted, why did the partitioner lose it" , "why it's not active?", etc things...

- Then learned about some obscure bug in the partitioner that is supposedly very hard to fix and finally was able to fix crypttab manually and update-initramfs.

- Testing the raid taught me new things as well, like the raid array doesn't activate after a disk failure. You have to wait a few minutes for the busybox prompt and then manually activate the array and luksOpen it.

- Now I had no swap and didn't really know how to activate it... so I thought I might as well try to add LVM. To my surprise, LVM on top of encrypted raid is acceptable to the partitioner. Fantastic! Of course you still have to manually stab /target/etc/crypttab and update-initramfs...

----------


## ukripper

upgraded and installed 9 machines,  worked flawlessly  - Ati and nvidia cards enabled from restricted drivers and broadcom and atheros wlan cards also enabled from restricted modules. Remarkable  support in gutsy! Laptops battery life increased almost 150% compared to edgy and feisty when using in battery mode.


No problem whatsoever.

----------


## Casual Fan

Here's my odyssey of the past month or so:

-Tried to double boot Vista and Gutsy. Wrecked the Vista partition. Went 100% Gutsy. Downloaded fglrx and set up Compiz. Could not suspend.

-All was well until I tried to upgrade the ATI video driver and eventually recompile the kernel hoping to fix the suspend problem. Ended up wiping and doing a complete reinstall.

-All was well for a while longer until I tried to upgrade to the Catalyst 7.11 ATI driver. Ended up being kicked out to the Gnome log-in screen everytime I ran glxgears, and still no suspend. Shortly after that, I was unable to boot to the GUI interface and only got a text login.

At this point, I decided I would try another distro hoping it would work better for me. I looked at SuSE (allied with Microsoft!) and some others, and then I remembered that I had downloaded and burned an ISO of Xubuntu Feisty 64-bit but never installed it, so I installed that. A few hiccups--like the installer window disappeared, but it kept on installing--but ultimately it would not recognize my SD card reader or my camera on a USB connection. That's a deal breaker. Also, setting up the wireless was a bear and required the installation of another program.

-So, with the wee hours of the morning approaching, I did another wipe and install of Ubuntu Gutsy. And you know what? Everything works great out of the box. Wireless, SD, USB, sound, video...everything. Even suspend!!!!

In general, the only time the video hasn't worked for me is when I decide to go with the proprietary ATI driver, and then remove it and use the open source drivers when I need to suspend. From that point forward, the screen tears and scrolling is horrible in Firefox. But it's great now, and I have no intention to download fglrx again. I also have no intention to install Compiz. I don't need any of the eye candy--never used it when I had it.

So, in summary, I would say that for me, Gutsy works great out of the box. It's a great OS. Just don't tinker with it if you don't know what you're doing.  :Smile:

----------


## Tyke91

I wanted to upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy in time to run an event on my favourite Neverwinter Nights server, but I didn't want all the messy crap that would be left over, so I backed up all my info to an external disk and did a fresh install from an old Gutsy-Alpha disk that I had laying around. After I installed all the updates, it worked beautifully. I did a quick install of NWN and away I went.

I guess my computer is very similar to the computers that the gutsy binaries and things were compiled on?

----------


## Twig E. Pottox

Feisty to Gutsy Upgrade went flawlessly on a dual boot with windows  2.4 Ghz P4 machine with 768MB ram. However the upgrade hung up on a pIII 800Mhz with 512ram and a K62 500Mhz with 256 ram.  Both machines recovered back to where they started and I installed a fresh copy  of 7.10 flawlessly on each with the live boot disks. BTW the 500Mhz machine is running xubuntu 7.10. The install from the live disk was slow but it is now running  a bit faster but still too slow for a desktop machine.

Kudos to the Ubuntu team. On my fresh install of a p3 800 all drivers installed and codecs and flash went in easy. Total time under 2 hours including a few distractions.  I recently installed Windows XP for the umpteenth time on another ( much faster ) machine, One that still isn't working  right,  and the process (with installing Norton and having various driver hiccups) took about 8 hours and caused me much cussing.  All in all the Ubuntu install is a smoother process. Forum stickies told me all I needed to know. This is from someone not handy from the command line yet. Did it all with synaptic.  Keep up the great work

----------


## SticMAN

Firstly, I'm from tha same world as our "Sponsor", Mark, and have had my share of Feisty!
At the same time as i started to tinker with these things, i started with OSX86, in parrallel i would at any given time have at least 4 drives with a backup of a backup and her the story starts:

I have a Dell Dimension 9200, according to everyone Dell & Ubuntu "like cousins" they said!!!
I made myself EVERY distro CD possible, Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu, etc i386 and i64, i tried it all(months of very little sleep) 
Although i had a great expierience with 7.04 i tried everything with 7.10, from KDE that wont use my camera etc to Ubuntu that doesnt support the ATI X1300 to run all the nice stuff!
Also the powerdown, powerup issues started to bug the hell out of me!

Still playing i got MacOSX 10.4.9 and then 10.4.10 up in about four days, barring i dont have the intel 1000 NIC working but i had a Wireless usb card that was suppported by Mac,further everything else FINE! 

When they released 10.5(Leopard) it took seven of us on a forum to get it up and running so well that we do live updates from the Apple site!! i know the LEGALITY Issue will bug many but hey we're testing! A week ago I accidently wiped my Vista drive and has to date not bothered to restore the backup I have! i will admit i have thought ONCE to maybe download a new copy of Ubuntu and give it another try, but then i just create some music on Garageband and forget about it!


This may seem a bit like rambling off but typing has never been a strong point!


I will always respect what is done in the Linux community and i know that more than half the people here are those helping to get the apple growing so i will fade into a distance and enjoy what i have and have made work for me!


Blackie

----------


## taistelutipu

In the thread about problems with Gutsy on HP laptops I just posted a detailed account of the upgrade on my sister's Compaq laptop which turned a flawlessly working Feisty into a Gutsy which dies after a few seconds of booting with the infamous message: 
Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)

It's completely frozen and I don't know what to do... :Confused:  I'm lost...

SoI  voted for an upgrade with huge problems I've been unable to resolve so far. :Mad:

----------


## diogenes2

Would be kinda funny if not so serious......
I finally loaded 7.04 after giving up on 710 for now after seeing similar problems.
Went on well except for:
1. Don't know where it installed!  :Smile:  Can't see how to find it between my 3 drives - one external USB which it would not install on initially.
2. Plan to upgrade to 710 came unstuck when 704 takes too long to recognise my cordless Logitech keyboard! Even though the dual boot option is there in Grub, the countdown can't be interrupted/altered due to this. :Confused: 
Now I can't get back to *******! Necessary for some needed action now.
Can't find help option to do anything about it .... if anything. Think changing countdown to 20 secs might help??

Cheers!
Himagain

----------


## Jorge

I gave up 7.10 after several months (I started as a Beta tester) of effort. I went back to 7.04 that now look like a paradise to me.

----------


## MadMac

Yes, I did a clean install of Gutsy.  I still have problems with it.  I still have an unanswered quest for help in the forums.  I plan on submitting another question in the forums.  If I don't get some assistance, I will have to go back to 7.04, since I managed to get that running like gangbusters in a short period of time, unlike Gutsy. (I admit that I had a few problems with 7.04, but they almost all boiled down to a bad hard drive.)

----------


## thejdev

Hi , I voted "Install - Got problems that i've been unable to solve"

I get this "Buffer I/O Error at device fd0 , Logical block 0" , after 10 mins of the ubuntu logo showing on my screen (after i choose to reboot with the live cd).

I own an assembled desktop computer running on a pentium 4 HT processor (3.00 GHz , 256 MB DDR RAM) and a 120 GB hard disk

----------


## wgbuntu

Had the SATA/IDE boot problem, Ubuntu intalled to IDE drive but GRUB was installed to SATA.  I have a Dell 4600 which puts SATA drives before IDE in the hard drive seqence.  Ubuntu puts IDE drives before SATA so GRUB following the BIOS drive sequence was installed on the wrong drive, SATA instead of IDE.  I had to edit menu.lst to reflect the hard drive sequence used by GRUB instead of Ubuntu.  Device map edits didn't fix things.

----------


## Scruffynerf

Tried upgrade... so many problems it's a show stopper.
Hal errors
Nivida errors
Bulletproof X will only, and I mean ONLY let me use 640*480 resolutions

Currently part way through a clean install at it hangs at configuring apt @ 82%

I'm going back to 7.04, maybe will do a re-install once 8.04 comes out.

----------


## DesiDude

My first installation of gutsy (on an external usb drive) had grub problems.  Solved finally.  But for some reason, all the partitions got deleted on my external drive. 

2nd installation after repartitioning and reformatting my drive all over again - flawless. However, it seems several things seemed to be missing.  I had to install build-essential to get gcc working (now why is this not installed by default? I am assuming that most people who use linux would want the compilers to work out of the box).  Then downloaded kdevelop which seems to want a whole bunch of dependencies that I am just discovering and downloading.  

My verdict of linux in general - Installation of anything is a bi*ch !  In windows, at least I know if I install something, I just double click an icon and it just works.  I don't care what they say about flexibility in linux etc ... but I have been struggling for 2 days now and I have not yet been able to get a simple "Hello world" C program going in an ide environment.  I really do want to make the switch to linux, but its not been a very positive experience so far.

----------


## neepster

After reading all the issues upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10, I was pretty concerned, so I spent several days backing everything up to an offsite server (used PEBs to do it).  Then I ran the upgrade from the upgrade widget and it worked flawlessly.  As far as I can tell everything works (printing, networking, etc).  Audio works better than before frankly as I had this wierd static at the beginning of each sound which no longer is happening.  This was on a handbuilt Intel Pentium(R) 3.6 GHz with a Gigabyte board...

So if you are thinking about it upgrading, I would back everything up carefully and go for it.

----------


## xx13w7xx

Installation of Ubuntu Gutsy On Compaq C714NR
...worked... but not everything

First getting my wireless card to work stunk, especially considering im new to linux

Had to use ndiswrapper to bind a windows driver to ubuntu and had to blacklist the old one... MANUALLY... common man...
YAY wireless works...
no compiz???? common man???
OHH a work around...
skip check = yes ... sound familair?
YAY wiggly windows...
oh common man, no video???
disable xv video.... and no it doesnt use up all my cpu without it... the 965gm chipset is designed for x window or whatever they call it.

yay everything is the way i want it

pain in the butt guys.... windows was way easier to install... 
but the hard work was well worth it.  Oh and someone needs to explain to windows users what GIT is, how to install it etc. Its Chinese to us...

But Thank YOU for all the great forum support.  Without it Ubuntu would just be another distro you need a computer science degree for.

A+ in effort
D- for compatiblity..

----------


## Hachi-Roku

Im a bit disappointed this time around. 

Since i got into ubuntu with edgy, every install has worked fine in terms of general functionality. 

Until this one. 

Sure I've had my share of network or driver issues in the past, but the OS has always been solid. This edition won't even shutdown as OEM and sometimes has boot issues at random. Hours on and I'm still messing with fixes to get the OS to do such a ground level basic function.

It's when things like this happen that we think "jeez, i just wish the simple things would work"..... but isn't that what linux is about in the first place?? seems contradictory.

On a more positive note;

Just read the previous post...and they're totally correct about the forums. Without them not only myself, but im sure many other beginners or semi-coders would be lost. Having such a good community is definitely an aspect which keeps ubuntu alive with the people. Cheers forum crew.

----------


## flarkit

I installed Gutsy from the Alternate CD on a very old Acer Laptop (dual-boot with XP) and it worked right from the word "go".

I had Feisty running very well on my home PC (AMD 4400+, 2Gb, 6800GT) and was hesitant to attempt the upgrade, but the installation on the laptop gave me some courage. It took more than 2hrs (needing to download 288Mb over 384K line), but did eventually complete.

Upon restarting, I found that my Grub menu.lst was stuffed up (Grub boots off a 250Gb SATA with 5 partitions, with my XP on another 160Gb SATA). It really just had to reuse the existing (hd1,..) lines. Instead it seems that booting from CD seems to confuse the partition identification a bit, for some reason.

So I had to boot into my Feisty LiveCD, run the Grub shell to figure out where things are, then fix the menu.lst and I could boot into Gutsy.

All my apps still worked, CompizFusion was still good and I was smiling. These days I've taken to using the Hibernate feature, which is also a thing of real beauty IMO
 :Smile:

----------


## gastur

Minor wireless problems - were solved relatively easily (kubuntu on MacMini CoreSolo).
Distro upgrade utility hung up due to poor inet connection - finished upgrade with the help of dpkg and apt (kubuntu on x86 notebook).
General impression about upgrade - good.

----------


## Wesslan

After upgrading my 7.04 Server I can't boot it. I get the error message:
Unable to execute "bin/sh". Can't find the file or directory.

Anybody know how to fix that?

----------


## Wesslan

To answer my own question...
I booted my computer with the 7.10 server-CD and made a softlink from /bin/bash to bin/sh.

----------


## KaYnemO

Well I have decided to go for it and install 7.10 instead of upgrading. Maybe I was wrong, but...
Install went very smoothly and everything works on my Acer Aspire 5670 including Compiz - which IS amazing. All devices are operable and the only thing that still is faulty is the printer on a shared windows network  (can't get it started - the utility doesn't find it at all). All in all I gotta say, I might have as well upgraded, but the DVD install went great! Thanx

----------


## gordonh

I've tried to upgrade to gutsy from feisty several times and each time there's been an error.

I've finally decided to ask for help.  errors below.

Failed to fetch http://deluge.mynimalistic.net/apt/d...6/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
Failed to fetch http://acorbeaux.free.fr/ubuntu/dist...86/Packages.gz 404 Not Found

----------


## paydaydaddy

Did a clean install and immediately got all updates. Only a few things to configure to my likes. I did build this computer by selecting hardware to be compatible with Linux. I have only had 7.10 running for a few days, but so far, no problems.

----------


## kragh

It took three months but the install finally worked. The problem was the Dell perc4/SE controller from SCSI4ME. I went back to an Adaptec 3400S that did not work with the earlier versions of Ubuntu when I tried to set up hardware raid. The install went smoothly with RAID5 though I have 320 HDs running off a 160 card.  Well, maybe now I will spring for the new 320 controller. The time I spent struggling with the installation was very reminiscent of ten years ago when I spent weeks trying to get NT to work with similar problems of a different error each time, some installations working some of the time and then failing with seemingly bizarre errors. I was beginning if the windows programmers had infiltrated the Ubuntu world. Hence the reference to BIll Gates.

----------


## defenestratos

My computer actually seems faster with this new OS. Before I had Gutsy and it could be real sluggish.
Only thing is I have keyboard lockup sometimes on wake up from hibernate. I have to restart. Oh yes and Picasa and wine don't work but I think that is because of my preference for the superior 64 bit edition. I don't play games and can use Digikam so this is no prob.

----------


## rgeddes

I upgrade every chance that I get.  So I have run Feisty for as long as it's been available and it has worked quite well.  nothing major

The actual upgrade to Gutsy was really no problem... just took a while to download as the servers were busy dishing out the new stuff... don't know if it was available, but bit torrents might help during the peak downloading.  Anyway, since the install my system has been freezing... about once a week... just recently, my system decided to log me out...  :Sad:  lost some work.  This feature was present when I was running Edgy... I guess it's back again.

It does seem a little faster, but I'd rather have it stable than fast, given the choice of one or the other.  

I'd give Gutsy a C+, really because of stability issues... no stability, no chance for an A.

----------


## workage

Did it worked flawlessly? the install was flawless as always, using reiserfs
Did you got problems? Have a CRT monitor.  At initial login (only happens after installation) the monitor went into standby after the loading bar completed.
Did you manage to solve them? yes
if yes how ?  Moving the mouse or pressing any key on the keyboard also does the trick

----------


## narf y akim

Hello: I'm new in this stuff. I tried to upgrade to Gusty from Feisty 7.04 several times but this message appeared every time: 

http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis...dates/Release: Unable to find expected entry  restricted/debian-instaler/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)

Any suggestion?
 :Confused:

----------


## cabe45

Hi, I just installed Gutsy Gibbin on my 2nd hard drive and I really like it and the install went fast and easy except my wifi isn't working I don't even see my Buffalo AirStation WLI-U2-KG125S wifi usb dongle in device manager and it doesn't show any networks.

My specs are:
Intel Core 2 Duo 6550
Asus P5K SE Motherboard
2 GB Corsair DDR2 RAM
WD and Seagate 500 Gb 7200 RPM hard drives.

any advice would be appreciated, thank you.

-Cabe

----------


## subs

updated.... and it worked flawlessly!!

----------


## Viper550

With the computer I use, I have had 2 interesting issues:

1. X refused to work (and the monitor turned off when it tried to launch the login screen). I fixed it by doing dpkg-reconfigure and using VESA instead of ATI as my driver. Sure, the screensavers look like crap now but still.

2. ACPI isn't working

I did use the alternate installer, and the main system does function correctly.

----------


## skjoldfetter

first time i installed something had gone wrong... and nothing really worked... but after burning a new cd and re-installing my only problem is getting 3D acceleration working ^_^

everything else was smooth sailing the moment it booted up

----------


## write2jeff

I have been unable to install HAL. I get an error that it failed to initialize when I start up, and when I try to reinstall it using aptitude in Terminal, it fails. Funny thing, most of the system seems to work fine, including the fact that I now have SOUND and didn't have it at all with 7.04.

----------


## terrjie

Upgrade worked alright except that it ****** up my eclipse configuration. took me a couple hours to get it working again (make sure eclipse is using the java6-libs and not some other ones)...

----------


## schmildo

Yeah should be more specific with the poll, I reported 'worked flawlessly' because the OS booted off the CD first time.

Two problems:
1) I'm attempting to install onto a 4gig USB stick. That took alot of work but is going now after reading: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/...94#post3882094

2) I'm currently having alot of problems getting my ATI Radeon 9550 3d drivers to work. The restricted drivers manager downloads the files, and asks for a reboot, but when I restart, the driver is unselected again.I have also tried using the 'envy' driver download with no success.

I had both these problems with edgy eft, so i'm not whining, infact i'm very happy with Xubuntu 7.10

----------


## cacycleworks

> The upgrade itself worked - I use Kubuntu so did it the adept way.
> 
> However it hosed by wireless settings - of course I backed everything up - but I have not got round to fixing it yet.
> 
> Still relatively painless - although next time I'll go back to using the cd I think


I don't really trust "upgrade" things based on the amount of posts I read seeking help. PLUS I install too much crap and may as well start fresh. I leave the HOME partition unformatted then reformat the other partitions and have at it! 

When going from 64bit Kubuntu Fiesty on my Intel core-duo to Gutsy, there were only a couple small changes with KDE in the .kde rc files and I found them quickly. Sound quit working but I don't use it so don't care. Video and wireless worked out of box, which was amazing, considering the misery I went through with getting Fiesty to work. I'm happy. My staff were amazed that I even did it, let alone had nothing to swear about.  :Wink: 

I consider the gutsy install a success and am really happy about it all.

----------


## Clayton Oliver

From a Commodore 64 to Windows I find myself making the switch to "Ubuntu".  Finally a Linux flavor that auto-configured and ran on dial-up (USR external 57K). (Without the net, Applications are difficult to add.)  
    I found most of Ubuntu's GUI easy to use.  I then switched to Kubuntu and liked it even more.  Now I'm trying Edubuntu to set up a home network and I HATE IT!!!!!!  
     Since my video cards (Hauppague & All-in-Wonder) don't work on Linux I have a Win98SE machine that I use as a TV/record player.  I simply want to connect it to one of my Linux machines. Samba, PAM, sudo, chmod, 777, SWAT, DHCP, [homes] . . . its been an education all right (but it still does not work.)  Copy and paste commands fail to work with gutsy terminal.  I need someone versed/possessed with the Black Arts to help me. Authentication is the problem . . . . and security is something I don't even want.. 
     Suggestion,  make this a GUI process where you point and click on configuration diagrams and answer a few REALLY non-technical questions. Perhaps even a tree diagram.

Clayton Oliver (claytonol@yahoo.com)

addendum:  my XP p4 is rarely used . . . goodbye Microsoft

----------


## raveyd

I installed Gutsy on a blank partition I had previously used for PCLinuxOS. I am dual booting with Win XP.

First impression is that Ubuntu seems to work better than PCLinuxOS (feels much more robust somehow), but I've had a couple of problems along the way.

1. First few times I reconfigured / installed a couple of things and restarted, nothing would boot up (Win XP or Ubuntu), or otherwise some partitions would not mount. Eventually several startup attempts sorted it out. No idea why.
2. Im still trying to get the computer to shut down directly from Ubuntu. It reboots when I try to shut down, and the only way I can shut it down is by using halt at the Grub command line.
3. My Speedtouch USB ADSL modem was difficult to get working (although it now works perfectly). I'm glad I dual boot with Win XP because there was a myriad of stuff to download off the internet to get it working, which obviously is almost impossble if your modem is not working (ha ha). Can't support for these modems be included in Ubuntu rather than subjecting us all to this nightmare? Surely I am not the only person trying to use a Speedtouch USB? PCLinuxOS got it working without any intervention from me.
4. Would also be useful to have a Grub configuration option during the installation - otherwise to select windows as the default OS (for my wife) is quite a daunting task for a newbie. Didn't put me off but I'm sure some people would give up.
5. At one point, I needed to reinstall Gutsy. Then I couldn't access my home folder (even with the same user name / password) whcih meant I couldn't start the computer up. There was nothing in my home folder so in the end I reformated my home partition. Is there a way around this (would also be useful to know for possible future reference!!)
6. Didn't like the partition setup part of the installation. Not very obvious what's going on and the default choice it gave me was not (in my opinion) the right one or a sensible one. I needed to select the partitions and mount points manually.

----------


## alphane

> Install - worked but had few things to solve


Upgrade from feisty failed miserably, so went for fresh install.

Live CD and on Install wouldn't display (out of range refresh rate).

Downloaded alternate install CD.  Same issues.

Installed alternate, and 3 hours of xorg.conf editing until finally got my resolution (1360 x 768)

ATI X800 Pro Gfx Card
Mirai 27" LCD TV

----------


## KaYnemO

> Upgrade from feisty failed miserably, so went for fresh install.
> 
> Live CD and on Install wouldn't display (out of range refresh rate).
> 
> Downloaded alternate install CD.  Same issues.
> 
> Installed alternate, and 3 hours of xorg.conf editing until finally got my resolution (1360 x 768)
> 
> ATI X800 Pro Gfx Card
> Mirai 27" LCD TV



I hust have to say that I am an ATI computer owner myself and ATI has been a pain with most of the distros I have used - Ubuntu 7.10 and Feisty had no problems with y x1600 radeon mobility - go figure  :Smile:

----------


## cipher_nemo

My 7.10 Gutsy install experience:
_
Did it worked flawlessly?_ 

Almost perfectly... almost flawlessly!

What worked automatically that I noticed:Reported and initialized (IVTV drivers?) both tuners of my Hauppauge PVR-500 TV tunerAudigy 2ZS card works fineFX5500-based AGP video card works fine, but of course needed restricted drivers for 2D/3D acceleration. This was easily found and the restricted drivers linked directly within Ubuntu (nice job for the team who worked on this!). Resolution and refresh rate worked with my Samsung monitor with the open-source drivers for NVIDIA chips, and of course they work with the restricted drivers.Correct amount of memory reported and utilizedHard disk drive correctly reported and partitioned well with ext3 and a swap partitionUSB flash drives are read when insertedCDs/DVDs are read when loadedI have a media reader for various flash cards (ie: camera memory) that attaches to an internal USB header on the motherboard. This worked perfectly when I inserted both an SD and a CF card. Both work. I wasn't too sure a proprietary Sony Memory Stick card, but I tried it anyways. It worked too!System is fast and apparently using correct chipset drivers.I was able to find my way around, having very limited experience with Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper), Debian, and Fedora Core 5 in the past. I found how to set up auto login of my user account, settings for gnome, and how to use the GUI to set file permissions and such. I really like how installed applications automatically classify and organize themselves in the Applications menu.What didn't work right away. It needed some tweaking:It doesn't appear the xfs file system works correctly during ubuntu's installer, since it runs into a maximum size well below xfs's limits. I was trying to create a 400+GB xfs partition, but was always limited to 200 or so GB. When attempting to create a large xfs-based partition, I'd receive an error. I left this space free during the install, then installed the gnome partition editor (gpart?) to create it. Apparently the gnome partitioner only reads xfs partitions by default, but can not create them.

After Googling and researching this, I discovered that I had to unlock the drive/partition first before I could create an xfs-based partition. It was a confusing and odd experience that could have been simplified. I don't remember all of the details, so I might be leaving something out of my struggle with this.

In the end, I got an xfs-based partition that is roughly 440+GB and it works perfectly for recording video and *fast* deletions of large files. I am very happy with xfs compared to ext3 for recording video. On this disk, I also have a 20GB ext3 for root and a 4GB or so swap partition.

.DVD playback. The first DVD I tried to play was the original Matrix movie (all the sequels are crappy in comparison).  :Wink:  When I inserted the DVD, Totem player appeared and tried to play it, only to receive an error about missing plug-ins/codecs. Fair enough. I followed the link provided by the error, which didn't help.

So I searched for it in the Ubuntu community docs. I followed all of the steps to get the latest codecs, restricted codecs, etc., etc. Nothing helped. I finally found a post in these forums that mentioned Automatix. So I gave that a shot and downloaded more restricted (and possibly copyrighted) codecs. I of course removed these when it didn't help.  Yes, that's exactly what I did.  :Wink:  Any ways, I finally replaced the gstream-something package for Totem player with the xine package and viola, everything worked!

.MythTV. This wasn't that difficult, but I had some issues with the supposedly all-in-one MythTV package for Ubuntu (using apt-get). It installed itself ok, but it failed to get everything working perfectly with MySQL. I researched the solution on MythTV's wiki, on Ubuntu's community docs, and finally in the ubuntu and mythtv IRC channels on Freenode. Nothing seemed to help completely, as when I solved one issue, I encountered another.

So, I finally wiped all of the MySQL and MythTV packages with a "complete removal" inside Synaptic Package Manager. I rebooted to be sure (yes, it's the Microsoft user inside of me), then skipped using apt-get and went straight to Synaptic Package Manager to install the MythTV client package, which correctly marked all required packages. Finally, after the install, everything worked. If you're having problems, avoid doing a sudo apt-get install mythtv or similar command; use the package manager instead.

.Compiz. I was able to turn on the extra effects in the Appearance dialog, but I wasn't able to find out how to configure Compiz from any GUI menu. Apparently it's configurable in command-line, but by default, Ubuntu doesn't enable Cube, Rotate Cube, or any of the really cool Compiz plugins other than wobble and some others. After researching this I discovered Compiz Fusion, and was able to download and install it without any issues.

I'm surprised to see that the effects are fast even on an old FX5500 chip. It took me a while to configure it to use the cube desktop and understand that I needed to disable some other plugins to use cube. When it was all done and said, I now see a very slick GUI for desktop management that puts Vista to shame.

Compiz Fusion works great in Ubuntu, but it does have its share of graphical glitches. However, they are minor and easily correct by either moving a window or just clicking on it. I have found that wobbly windows with snap enabled is a bad idea (due to windows snapping off screen, or in the wrong position sometimes). I disabled the snap option in wobbly windows and don't have any issues.What hasn't worked, and what I still need to resolve:I bought two ATI Remote Wonder II RF remotes for this build because I did research ahead of time that mentioned they work with ubuntu and MythTV. However, I don't think I've done enough research to get them to work. I noticed that they are supported by the module "ati-remote2" according to the MythTV wiki (http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php...mote_Wonder_II). So I want to avoid using LIRC, since I've read that the mouse function built-into the remote will not function under LIRC, but appears to function under the "ati-remote2" module. Yet, they don't work by just hooking everything up in Ubuntu (and I wouldn't expect them to work out-of-the-box). I've tried looking for it, but I found no more information or instructions on how to install and/or configure this "ati-remote2" module. I don't see that "module" as a software package, so I have to assume it's a module for some specific software. I wish the MythTV community would update its ATI remote wonder II page with directions for this. Any one have any ideas? Thanks!Some of the specs for the PC I used to install Ubuntu (this is an HTPC system, so older hardware, mixed with newer hardware):Silverstone HTPC case w/ Arctic Cooling fans and controllerASUS P4800-VMIntel Celeron D 2315 (2.26GHz) w/ Silverstone Nitrogon coolerKingston 1GB (2x 512) DDR-400 Hyper-X dual-channel kitSeasonic S12-II-380W power supplyPNY NVIDIA GeForce FX5500 AGP-4/8xWestern Digital RE 500GB SATALite-On DVD+/-RW dual-layer burnerCreative Labs Sound Blaster Audigy 2ZSHauppauge PVR-500 MCE (white box, no remote)2x ATI Remote Wonder II (White box, remote, receiver, and CD)ADESSO WKB-4000US USB RF Wireless Mini Keyboard w/ TouchpadMicrosoft optical Intellimouse w/ wheelTo all of those who've helped with Ubuntu Core and MOTU teams, I want to give you my thanks! You've produced an amazing operating system that is very easy to install and use!

----------


## BENdage

Got mine up and running in 40 minutes or so and I'm a complete linux n00b. Its the first time I've ever used linux and I'm very impressed with how easy it is to get started. The only things I had to do were to enable the restricted drive for my graphics, and turn off ipv6 in firefox and everything works now. All I need to do now is figure out how to get it transcode divx files to my xbox360....  :Confused:  might not be so easy...

Overall though, its ace   :Smile:

----------


## wormser

I had a major problem.  After doing hours of trouble shooting, I believe that the Gusty upgrade blew my external amplifier and I cannot get sound from my speakers.  The headset jack works fine.  This is an Dell Inspiron 6000d.  I have tried XP and a Slax Live CD and both of them do not have sound.  Both had sound before the upgrade.  The reason I think the external amplifier is blown is there is no option for external amplifier in Gusty.  When I was trouble shooting another user said this happened to him.  Besides this problem there has only been minor issues.   Ubuntu is great and has me hooked.

Any one else have this problem?

----------


## don_m

Becoming disappointed with the Ubuntu experience. 

I have an IBM T23 laptop. With 6.06, the 3com 3crpg175 wireless card worked. Did the upgrade for 6.06, and lost the wireless card. The built in modem worked/then it did not work with new upgrade. :Confused: 

So here I am at 7.10 with no working 3com wireless card or a working modem; but these did work a couple of versions ago.

I did try ndiswrapper, but the system locks up even though the card is detected.

As for the desktop, one of the upgrades lost my MFC 9700 printer driver install.

Also, the installs for flash and java and other web stuff is still a hassle. After 10 years, why can't we just click the install and have this stuff work?

I'm not adovcating it "be like Windows", but this kind of click and go functionality is desperately needed for the wireless cards and modems out there, particularly on laptops. The synaptic package manager does its job, but there are still too many things that work, then don't work, then work again.

----------


## Johnny3

First I am new to Ubuntu. Used Ubuntu 7.4 for about 3 months. I loved it worked great. Waited about 3 week after Ubuntu 7.10 can out to try and install. For the fist couple of days it worked ok. Not as well as 7.4 was working. Well I started getting Internal error failed to initialize Hal. Could not get it to work. Then when I would try to burn a CD/DVD it would give me and error. Gave up put my windows XP hard drive in no error. Then the next day are so I tried to burn a cd and NERO would get to maybe 3% and stay. Order a new CD/DVD burner. and hoped. Put new CD/dvd drive in and it worked. Keep tell myself windows XP was good enough for about 3 or 4 weeks. Down loaded Ubuntu 7.10 and installed it again this time I didn't try to do to much. Turned of IPV6 in Foxfire and some other things. Just about everything I did in SPM. For 3 days it has been working great. A few things I messed  up. But That me just learning. I was just lucky to install Ubuntu 7.10  and have the CD/DVD drive go out at about the same time. I am using Ubuntu 7.10 64 bit. I have a Asus M2N-E MB, Asus EN7600DS video card, AMD 64x2 4600+(65) windson and 4G kington memory. Everything was just plug and play. I can't get the tools for my HP deskjet 694c to work. But it prints fine. Think it is because I use a usb cable to get it to my MB. Think I am back to stay. While I was using Ubuntu the first time I got to liking Foxfire better than IE 7.0 So I was using it on windows. I will be posting for help. Try not to do it to much.
Thanks Johnny3
Gainesville, Fl

----------


## Newbie1978

Hello, I try again to install Linux Ubuntu in my HP dv 6660SE, unsuccessfully this time I use Ubuntu 7.10 Gusty, first I get a message "UBUNTU IS RUNNING IN LOW GRAPHICS MODE" I hit continue soon after I get "error microcode bcm43xx_microcode5.fw not available" some other time after the "UBUNTU IS RUNNING IN LOW GRAPHICS MODE" I try to configure the drivers for the graphics card and the screens with the same result and the same error message "error microcode bcm43xx_microcode5.fw not available" I think the problem is the graphic card, Please help me at this point I only have Linux at work. Thank you

----------


## DanoTime

My suggestion is to change the install screens - I watched over my Mom's shoulder when I assured her it would be easy  - and it didn't work. The resolution only displayed 800x600 and 640x480 and the "Next" buttons down at the bottom were cut off for both. 

My Suggestion: Move the installation navigation buttons to the middle of the screen.

thanks

----------


## frodon

> [*]DVD playback. The first DVD I tried to play was the original Matrix movie (all the sequels are crappy in comparison).  When I inserted the DVD, Totem player appeared and tried to play it, only to receive an error about missing plug-ins/codecs. Fair enough. I followed the link provided by the error, which didn't help.
> 
> So I searched for it in the Ubuntu community docs. I followed all of the steps to get the latest codecs, restricted codecs, etc., etc.


Really !

I'm a bit surprised because the community doc are really clear and well written :
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
On the other hand it is the ubuntu policy to not provide non-free codecs by default, if it's something you expect to be installed by default maybe you should better install linux mint.

About automatix it is officially not recommended for ubuntu.

----------


## cipher_nemo

> Really !
> 
> I'm a bit surprised because the community doc are really clear and well written :
> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
> On the other hand it is the ubuntu policy to not provide non-free codecs by default, if it's something you expect to be installed by default maybe you should better install linux mint.
> 
> About automatix it is officially not recommended for ubuntu.


I don't expect Ubuntu to have restricted or closed-source packages, plugins, codecs, etc. No problem there. Nothing else when running through the docs helped until I tried switching from gstreamer to xine in the Synaptic Package Manager. As for Automatix, it seems to work fine with Ubuntu Gutsy, and was recommended by another Ubuntu user in another thread. However, I didn't really need it since switching to xine for Totem player did the trick.  :Smile:

----------


## rjohnsonxx00

I voted for flawless install, which was true of my new AMD64.  Very gratifying.  However, I have an older box with Edgy, which I cannot even upgrade to Feisty, much less Gutsy.  It spews the infamous 3 error messages and quits.  Advice is to jigger the list; others say no way, screws up your system.  What to do?  I would be comfortable backing up my essentials (most important is Thunderbird email) and doing a clean install of Gutsy.

Is there a set of clear directions for backup and clean install?  Is that a good way to skip generations of Ubuntu?

Thanks for your help!

-- ****

----------


## Robsteranium

Xubnutu 7.04 --> 7.10

I set the gui upgrade manager running and left the room while it downloaded packages. When I returned the system was shutdown completely (i.e. power-off). Slightly perturbed, I booted the box up and discovered that the upgrade hadn't been completed.

I re-started the upgrade manager hoping to complete the "partial upgrade". The upgrade process became stuck on several occasions. Apparently these was some form of lock on a libpam module that would require a manual restart of some applications although the upgrade manager wouldn't tell me which. In the end the solution was to Ctrl-C the error in the upgrade process (so that it would continue despite the lock) and repeated restart the partial upgrade until it revealed the applications I needed to restart manually.

The upgrade appears to have worked although the sudden shutdown problem has persisted.  I've posted another thread about the problem - perhaps RAM related...

----------


## Feenix3k

gustsy installed very well, wireless worked right off the bat, unlike the earlyer virsions. The only problem I have not been able to solve is the printer. I have a Lexmark 1200. It will load the z600 driver in 6.06, but anything newer will not see the z600 driver.

----------


## 81golfcaddy

before the upgrade it worked great. after the upgrade nothing in open office will work. it has become very annoying not being able to use open office. got any clues how to fix this problem. open office freezes every time you use it

----------


## cipher_nemo

> before the upgrade it worked great. after the upgrade nothing in open office will work. it has become very annoying not being able to use open office. got any clues how to fix this problem. open office freezes every time you use it


Have you tried a to 'completely remove' the open-office packages, then install the newest version via Synaptic Package Manager?

----------


## Kleenux

Did a fresh 7.10 install (over a 7.04)

Chose the *Server* install to get in one shot LAMP. Then got Desktop, on my laptop Dell 630.

Unfortunately *restricted drivers* is missing in the Server distro, and wireless is not working.


Reinstalling Desktop (then LAMP) would be really a pain.

So I'm *stuck* with no wireless....


*EDIT* Could finally fix it, see this thread

----------


## hoosemon61

This is my first Gutsy install but about my 10th Ubuntu install and about 12th Linux install.  This is also the first time I haven't had it up and running within 4 hours of starting.

It's been about 4 days.

The first problem wasn't Gutsy's fault, it was some quirk of my computer.  Despite the fact that the BIOS allowed me to set the boot sequence, it would not boot from CD.

I got great forum assistance and made a smart boot manager floppy that allowed me to boot from CD.

Booting from CD with any Linux CD (3 versions of Ubuntu, PCLinux, DSL, Xubuntu, Freespire. all started to boot up and ended up with a black screen.  Again, not really a Gutsy flaw.

I was able to boot the alternate CD, partition and install Gutsy, but can boot into Gutsy except in recovery command line mode.  I get the same blank screen.  I did a dual boot and win98 still boots fine.

So...I'm exploring the possibility of some kind of graphics driver problem, but it's a mental stretch for me...

I'll get it eventually.

All in all, I'd say this is more of a machine issue than a Gutsy issue.  I'm just surprised because I've installed Ubuntu on some pretty underpowered computers that were destined to be door stops and it's always worked fine.

Hoosemon

----------


## gpilkay

I just upgraded tonight.  I'm one of those 'two month' club members, I wait till those who are brave or technically inclined fix the upgrade bugs, then I do it.  Works wonderfully.

With that being said, I did the upgrades this evening, and when my movie was over that I was watching, it was finished and restarted with no issues.  I have, however, disabled the desktop effects as I relaly wasn't too fond of them, but that's a personal preference.  Also, my Lexmark Z715 works fine, too.

----------


## Simon-v

Upgraded tonight. The upgrade worked flawlessly.
Hardware: HP Pavilion dv5000 series. Expected to have difficulties with the ATI on-board graphics chip, but no.

(There *are* a few cosmetic problems that i'll have to correct, but other than that...)


EDIT: Also upgraded the other (stationary) computer from Edgy to Fiesty to Gutsy. Worked flawlessly too - almost. Just had to re-apply some custom hacks to gdm.conf and reset the apache2 configuration.
Hardware: Intel P4 3.0 GHz / 1024 MB RAM / nVidia GeForce 6200 / RaLink RT61 wireless (worked without recompiling the module!)

----------


## oliverb

Trying it on an old 500MHz system thats going spare. Had to use the alternate install CD as the machine's below spec (only 192M RAM).

Only trouble I know of now is I have an incorrect sync rate issue so I'm getting a black screen.

----------


## ugm6hr

Acer 5051 AWXMi (Acer 5050 derivative) laptop. AMD Turion MK36 2GHz, 1GB RAM.

I did a frsh Ubuntu Gutsy install (previous Xubuntu Feisty) on this laptop, which worked.... almost flawlessly.  LivecD worked just fine.  "Guided" install using largest continuous free space, and I was installed about 20 minutes later. Rebooted after about a 5 minute delay after GRUB, but still loaded up OK.

A 2 second forum search found this solution, which is very elegant: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=581075

5 mintues later, Ubuntu Gutsy runs with flashy desktop effects with no problems, after a quick update and Synaptic installation of the ATI drivers: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580748

Now, the benefits are very clear.  More stable than Feisty, boot quicker, and my internal SD card reader works (although still doesn't recognise Memory Sticks).  Wifi even works flawlessly without tweaks.  Excellent.

I can't recommend Gutsy enough (from a fresh install).

----------


## jonallport

The general desktop install went great, and the fact that the Beryl features are now native is a real Vista-killer.  If I can get my company's LoB apps to run under Wine then  I'll seriously think about moving my work laptop to Ubuntu.

One complaint - upgrade wiped out my VMWare player!

----------


## Torgas Prim

I installed 7.10 from the iso I DL'd Sunday. Worked flawlessly for me.
Got Wine installed and now I can have my Guild Wars fix  :Wink: 

No issues even from the updates.

----------


## ronb

Initially, I tried the upgrade process and ended up with a big mess. I bit the bullet and reformatted my hard drive and did a clean install. There was some work to make sure that I recovered my data, re-installed my programs and re-configured Apache, PHP, MySQL etc. But it was worth it.

The computer's working great with only a couple of minor issues--system sounds don't play (but CDs do) and I can't download pictures from my camera (but I haven't been able to do that since leaving Dapper). Overall I'm very happy with Gutsy, and next time I'll try to be more prepared for a clean install.

----------


## darkonion

I had no issues installing this on my Desktop but had an issue with my IBM Thinkpad laptop.   :Razz:  

Other than that it was very nice to have a working OS for once *had Windows on it before   :Wink:  *

Only problems sinse installing were the fact that WINE is finicky (as usual) and the lack of the ability to access Flash Drives (as usual)

so if anyone knows how to get the Flash Drive to force mount WITHOUT it going nuts and having a spaz attack, let me know   :KDE Star:

----------


## bousozoku

I had an uneven experience but part of it, I could have caused though I'm unsure.

I was running 7.04 for a few months and it was quite good about offering updates to what was installed, thankfully.  (I have a varied background with UNIX experience but keeping UNIX up to date can be a part time job in itself.)

When I saw the release candidate for 7.10 was available, I did the upgrade.  It worked well enough but when the final release came, I couldn't update.

I ended up installing 7.04 again from CD-ROM and updated to the final release of 7.10.

There was a difference after the upgrade with the Restricted Drivers Manager and I downloaded and installed support for _NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (latest cards)_ and _Firmware for Broadcom 43xx chipset family_.  This seems to have caused an issue where the machine never is able to shut down, although it can usually restart.

All-in-all, it's not a horrible experience but quite confusing.

----------


## chadridesabike

first, i tried to upgrade to gutsy,  failed twice.  then i used an install disk.  the install was fine, but i couldn't install some of my favorite programs from feisty (audacious for one).

----------


## Harv

Here's the system I built:

Gigabyte GA-M61P-S3  GF6100 motherboard
AMD A64 X2 4800+ 2.5Ghz processor
Seagate Barracuda  250G HD
2 x 1G Gskill DDR2 800 RAM
Samsung SH-S202G dvd burner
Koutech RCM 620 card reader
Saitek eclipse keyboard
Logitech X-230 speakers
Hanns-G 19" monitor

Install went Ok but a few problems.  First attempt with 7.10 64bit  live CD gave me nothing but a blinking cursor in the top left corner of the screen after selecting install from the initial screen (same in safe graphics mode).  I used the alternate 7.10 CD.  That worked OK but had the TTF opensymbol problem.  (solved with searching the forum and trying a couple fixes, followed by re-installation)
Most everything seems to work but still working on video playback in Firefox.

So not bad for a relative noob. (had Dapper dual booted on previous box with W98)

Ubuntu=sweet, good,free.

----------


## mudguts

I have a Dell Inspiron 1520, the installation was pretty painless.   It came with Vista pre-loaded.   I grabbed the one partition and re-sized it, created a swap file and installed Ubuntu 7.10 on the new partition.
The only configuration that I've had to do so far is get the WiFi card going and I'm in the process of working on the sound card.   
Other then that, it was SMOOTH sailing!!!
I set aside 20GB for the install and I just use Ubuntu for surfing and email so I'm not pushing it.
I do have to get the wife to start using it though!!!!!
thanks for all the help!!

----------


## notmatt

I recently built a new PC and as I hadn't been able to really get X going on my previous system, I went with Ubuntu. It's been a fairly easy process so far.  But I'm a fair experience computer user and I've been using linux on servers for quite a while.  However, ubuntu has gotten a lot better since I first tried it.  I think the biggest annoyance has been the problems with the graphics card.  X has been putting out the wrong resolution for quite a while.  However, once I'd got the drivers installed it's been much better.  Still oddly enough it does loose the setting and revert to 800*600.

On the upside, I've been able to configure network printing, WoW, EvE, use my digital camera, sound etc etc easily, no fiddling.  It's been as good as if not better than windows in that regard.

----------


## freshinstall

My install process:

HP Pavilion dv5000 Notebook.  Broadcom 4318 wifi, ATI Radeon. Dual booting Vista.

Highlights:  Total install time - about 8-9 hours. (One complete do over was required)

usplash bug tripped me up
wifi drivers from restricted drivers worked but only for a bit

Steps - 

1) Time - 5 mins
Cleared partition space in vista using disk manager so I could use the
ubuntu partition option - Guided - use largest contiguous free space.

2) Time - 12 mins
Shut down vista, booted to CD.  Took about 12 mins to install from CD.
No problems during install wizard.

3) usplash bug:  Cost in time (2-3 hours of research).  Had no idea it had any thing to do with a splash screen had to run tools to see the boot process.
Reboot as prompted and remove install CD.  no splash screen on reboot (progress bar), startup took over 3 mins.  Every reboot same thing.  Timed at 3 mins and 15 seconds.

Cause:  usplash conf had 1280 X 1024 for the splash screen resolution out of monitor range
Fix:  Change the conf and run a cryptic command to regen the image (search on usplash bug for full details)  

Resolution: Splash screen displayed on reboot, boot time reduced to 40 seconds.

4)  Restricted Driver wifi bcm43xx no worky:  Cost in time 5-6 Hours.

Cause:  bcm43xx driver does NOT work with the BCM4318.  Period.  It connects and then slows down until its unusable every time.  No wifi - no ubuntu for me this is a deal breaker.

Fix: use ndiswrapper and the windows BCMWL5.sys (and BCMWL5.inf) driver.  Search on broadcom 4318 and ubuntu youll find the thread.

Resolution: extremely fast and reliable wifi connection and I get to use ubuntu all I want instead of wiping it from my system.

Most of the research time was spent sifting through myriad articles and posts on these wifi problems.  It wasnt until I found a post explicitly about the 4318 bcm chip that I trusted the post enough to follow it.  Several things I didto try and fix it rendered my initial install unusable and I had to reinstall and start over.  Be careful following some of these posts.  Some of them will screw you up good.

Now that I got through it and I am running all my applications and fully functional - I am extremely pleased with this distro.  I will probably put it on some other machines in the future.

Although it can be frustrating all the piecemeal info on these forums, thanks to all I would not have made it without you!

----------


## Frak

Tried to install it on my laptop (Dell inspiron 2500) with utter failure.

Wireless does not work
Ethernet does not work
Display does not work
System fails to boot on either LiveCD or Alternate

Irony of all this is, is that, while Ubuntu claims and strives to be one of the most user friendly, I've had issues with it over this release. Therefore:

Desktop - Arch Linux: No issues
Laptop - ANYTHING: Every distribution BUT Ubuntu works totally fine, hardware and all
Macs - OS X: They have run that since I bought them, not willing to change

----------


## faheyd

Nvm.

----------


## jprovostla

My upgrade to 7.10 from the update manager was easy... took about one hour...
IBM Thinkpad R50, 1.4Ghz, 1GB mem, 40GB HDD, ATI Radeon 7500, Ethernet card... exclusively Ubuntu Linux

I noticed that the "appearance preferences" app is non-responsive and takes my CPU to 100% utilization??? but that's not a big deal...
I like the new OpenOffice [writer & calc] as it loads much faster than the earlier version...
Firefox works well and Internet access is flawless...
I navigated thru a few other apps and everything looks normal so far...

----------


## georgesp

i had feisty running great for about a year , when i upgraded i had forgotten about using automatix and the install didn't work ,so i then reinstalled feisty and ran it as before using automatix for my 32 bit swiftfox for the flash. i decided to upgrade again mainly to have compiz fusion,before upgrade i used synap. package mgr. to totally remove automatix and envy, works like a charm. i have an amd64 x2 processor. i let the upgrade remove all uneeded files and replace them. i still have 32bit swiftfox so i won't need swiftweasel....all looks good...thanks

----------


## Clintonostra

Feisty was extremely stable but I never enable the Restricted drivers being new to Linux & Ubuntu, but when I first installed Gutsy it ran well prior to enabling the Restricted drivers, the system ran without lock-ups. After I enabled the Restricted drivers, then the lock-ups, freezes, and very absolute crashes began and the only way to get out of it was to do a hard reset and reboot.. Somehow I'm finding now, that the culprit maybe in the enabling of the Restricted drivers.
If you want to use Gutsy don't enabled the Restricted drivers, use the standard drivers that came with Ubuntu. Re-enabling the Restricted drivers, I believe, will start locking up the system. I an reinstalling Feisty. See this thread for more comments: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...highlight=envy

----------


## Xazak

It's too bad I can't vote twice, or I would put in a vote for both Upgrade and Install - Could not solve problems.

I initially picked up Kubuntu 7.10 (i386 Live CD), since I was going to switch anyway and wanted to start with a clean slate. When I initially installed Ubuntu, I had to install with the noapic and nolapic options to get a successful boot; other than that, the whole thing went off without a hitch. When I attempted to boot the LiveCD, I supplied the same options and the boot sequence halted at a /sys/modprobe error and dumped me to a busybox prompt. I then tried the textless install disc and got the same thing. If I recall correctly, the numbers on the modprobe errors were different, but I'm not at home to check right now

After dealing with that, I decided to see if doing an upgrade would work, since I presumably already have the correct device drivers. I successfully got the upgrade installed (after updating the Medibuntu repos) after about 4 hours, but when I rebooted, X refused to load. I loaded my failsafe xorg.conf file, and that allowed X to start. I then enabled the nVidia drivers and reloaded my original xorg.conf and rebooted. On reboot, I got the same error, so I reloaded to the failsafes, enabled the driver again, and rebooted without loading my original. X still refused to start after the reboot, at which point I had been messing with it for probably way too long and needed to get some sleep. 

I figured the best thing to do at this point was reload 7.04, which went off without any major problems. Kubuntu had some weirdness trying to get some drivers installed, so I went and installed vanilla Ubuntu and added KDE w/ synaptic. Haven't had problems since.

I suspect, but can't confirm, that part of the problem is just my hardware. I have a dual core AMD and  a lower-end nVidia PCI Express video card. Searching Google didn't turn up any critical information, especially with those modprobe errors.

----------


## antoniuk

I have been very mixed with my feelings about gutsy. I upgraded from fiesty and while it was a chore, i got it mostly working. I was still mad about touchpad controls, bluetooth, and dual video display.

Well this morning I went to install heron and it did not work. So I took the cd i got for free from Ubuntu (thanks guys) and reinstalled/reformatted. All I can say is WOW!!!

I had to add mediabuntu in for dvd playback (not a problem it went smooth) and had to do a little bash script to get my windows mobile phone to do blue tooth internet sharing.

I am now hooked via bluetooth on my phone online, have my ipod mini (hacked to run a 16GB flashcard btw  :Wink:  ) playing music and have been able to now do everything my XP was able to do.

Long story short, reformatting to a release install of Ubuntu did wonders!

Oh and you guys are amazing for getting a touchpad to work out of the box just using the mouse "control panel" preferences

Can't wait for hardy to be final!

----------


## caratuco

I have installed Gusty on my ABit AB9 duo core 6400 w/ 3 megs of ram and it took less time than 7.04 only because I had installed 7.04 just a few months ago.
I tried to use the alternate cd method and just upgrade but the upgrade stalled for hours or rather just froze and so I was forced to fresh install.
I was hoping that some of the install issues would be cleared up such as I still had to edit my grub Menu.list to include "all_generic_ide noapic nolapic". And getting commercial DVDs to play etc., is just as confusing as ever (yes, I know all about the DMA I even sent my representative a letter which was actually answered-though nothing has changed). Confusing I think is the operative word. Anyway I just installed everything until it began to work.

With still some problems, this system boots and runs much faster than 7.04. Shuts down quickly as well.
Most wine programs install (the ones that will install) do so just by clicking on the .exe. 

All in all a very impressive system! :Smile:

----------


## scrapmetal

Worked well. Extremely impressed at how easy it was. Only problem was due to me trying to put a Hewlett Packard ScanJet 5200C through the motherboard printer port, rather than use a usb (will have to get another USB cable) connection. Human error :Confused: 
Hewlett Packard PSC 1410 All-in-One worked perfectly through USB connection.
Have to get the old Cannon out of its box and try it as I have plenty of consumable stock to use up.
It was retired of my wifes machine because it would not play nice with her Microsoft XP pro setup, the HP PSC 1410 was having trouble as well, on her unit, so is now on mine.

Congratulations to all involved with the development of Gutsy, and my eternal gratitude. :Smile:

----------


## diogenes2

Well, YAU (Yet Another Update) on my experiences.

Eleven times on two machines without success with 710:
Cannot recognise Samsung LCD Syncmaster. on any. 
Will install partly - if loaded with VGA option.

No internet connection on either.

Dropped back to 704 and install works on both machines. (Using one now) 
Won't recognise wireless Logitech keyboard at all but will recognise the wireless laser mouse.

Tried to instal SUSE 10.3 (massive time job!) went ok but won't boot after install Reports a GRUB problem: "Grub loading Stage 1 5 Read error"

Back to 710 - no internet - no w/less keyboard - install would not reboot  same problem as after SUSE.

Back to good ol' 704 - won't recognise w/less keyboard - required lower VGA install (cant see any video difference)  BUT............ GRUB problem with it too.

Wondering if Grub problem is fixed if idea wouldn't be best to install 704 and upgrade??

Cheers?

----------


## Snakob808

I was using Kubuntu 7.10, then I installed Gnome and liked it.  I wanted to reinstall (or rather - install Ubuntu ) anyway, so I did.  It worked great... no problems whatsoever.

----------


## yesdup

Install has gone fine all hardware is GOOD, (Dell Inspiron, 2650) suspend - hibernate - wifi - (ZyDAS usb adapter)- sound - function keys ALL GOOOOOD. 

Software seems to be the issue

- Adept stalls during installations saying - failed to download - then closes (about 40% time at moment). On reopening says some process is still using adept do you wish to resolve problem - click yes and it crashes click no and its read only. Ksysgaurd doesn't show any adept process running. So scratching my head on this one.

Whats wrong with synaptic?? Can i install synaptic without breaking my system??

- any atempt to usean instant messanger program konversation, or pidgin results in crashing my router!! loss of all networking. This could be my router I don't know (not that hot on networking)

- On boot up i get text grub then a static fuzzy screen until i get to kde startup, then back to good graphics again. This is probably an easy one but not high priority at the moment.

My views are Good hardware. Good install. Software SO So. Adapt not a fan so far!! Why not synaptic, and where the hell is firefox!!!

----------


## Bartje

I was glad to see my scanner got recognized flawlessly. That problem didn't really get solved in fiesty, while it did work in the previous version. Luckily it did work again in Gutsy, and I had hoped that the developers had learned that hardware compability is a major issue. Apparently they have not. Now my webcam, logitech quickcam, quite old.. did work in fiesty, but it doesn't work anymore in Gutsy, and the workarounds I've read in here, did not seem to work.

Earlier I had trouble with my wacom. In 6.10 I got it to work, in 7.04 I did not (it worked half, I couldn't change any settings, but I did get pressure sensitivity) , so I switched to UbuntuStudio as soon as it came out.

Hardware compability already is a major issue for many people to use Linux distributions, but when hardware compability does work in older versions, and not anymore in newer versions, then again it does... hmm, it makes me wonder... would you choose for that kind of operating system?

I do, for the obvious reasons of the enormous freedom and flexibility, but if I wouldn't be so  much interested, and experimenting with computers and software, I probably wouldn't. One of the things Ubuntu stands for, is ease of use, to be 'userfriendly'.. well, when hardware works on this version, and not on a newer one, I'm sorry, but that is not userfriendly. It should be priority nr. 1. I don't want to worry about if my hardware still will work after upgrading. More hardware should be working!!

Apart from that, Gutsy is a major improvement. I'm still glad I've changed to linux, and Ubuntu is one of the better distributions. Upgrade worked perfectly, even started with the drivers of my NVIDIA-card without having to edit the xorg.conf file (though booting on 7.04 in grub doesn't work).
For the rest, absolutely wonderfull. Also great is that the 3D-effects are fully integrated. My friends running windows are jealous (graphical designers), and some are thinking about using Ubuntu too.

By the way, I keep using Ubuntustudio, to keep my wacom tablet working, and to have a real-time patch for my audio-work. Does anyone have experience with wacom in the regular ubuntu gutsy distribution? In Fiesty it was an absolute nightmare, I didn't get it to work at all as it should, even though there were thousands of posts with hints and tips. I'm curious, has it been improved?

To summarize:
-Great work for the upgrade, worked flawlessly for me, but:
*Make sure there is an unbroken continuity in hardware compability!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## teamalpha

the first time i installed, it went like a breeze, but when i had to reinstall (messed up some applications) i reinstalled. now strangely, performance seems worse.

----------


## *grin*

It took half an hour - start to finish.

All I can say is WOW!  :Smile: 

Huzzah for Ubuntu!

----------


## cmnorton

I have answered this for the most part in a reply to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...68#post3922568. 

To summarize here: if I preserve my custom settings, applications, and various /home directories, I found the upgrade to be very smooth, when I let all files be overwritten by the upgrade-installation. I did get HAL errors going from 7.04, when I answered no to "should the install overwrite these files" types of questions.

----------


## pclark36

Tried to do a new CD install...No go.  Kept going to a Busy Box shell...tried to install from 7.04CD...no go.  Found out it was detecting all of my IDE as a SCSI.  Put in a Windows XP disc to completely unpartition the drive.  7.04 worked great after that.  but CD still wouldn't work after the 7.10 upgrade download.  

But after some research, I learned that adding 



> hwprobe=-modules.pata


to GRUB script helped it along to find them as IDE.  

The greatest achievment was that my Ralink 2500 card worked right out of the box this time  :Smile:   Yay for upgrades!  

My Averatec 4100 has been a relative pain with Ubuntu, but slowly the kinks have been worked out with the widescreen resolution and things of that nature, but slowly and surely they are coming along.

----------


## soulmatic09

ubuntu installed just fine, but grub was another story. i was using ntfs-3g which complicated matters too.


when i first installed linux, it went ok. but the second time i booted into XP, windows trashed my MBR. i thought it was a grub problem, but i used supergrub and determined it was NT trying to overwrite the MBR. FIXMBR from the xp disc was useless (surprise, surprise)

i had to do a clean format and install of both, but it worked.

it would be nice if there was more info available on the boot process before installing.

----------


## Chxta

I tend to prefer a fresh install. Once every six months (with each new release). What I do is to simply back up my settings and data, then install. Worked flawlessly for me...

----------


## giggolo

I have attempted my upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 and suffered a fatal crash during the upgrade. Although it has been only five mins since this fatal crash during the upgrade, I still have functional use of the computer so far, but can only assume I am going to have problems with stability.

----------


## charwhee

My upgrade hung on the section where it removes packages that aren't going to be used. I rebooted. Now, my system is unstable and I cannot connect to the Internet (wirelessly). I'm not sure what to do, so I'm going to download the ISO, and then use it as a repository for Synaptic to check for packages, etc. So, hopefully, I will be able to complete the upgrade and wind up with a fairly stable system.

----------


## shane009

I am new to (k)Ubuntu. I have an old T30 ThinkPad with only 256 ram, so I installed Kubuntu after seeing it on distrowatch. 
7 questions and about 35 minutes later I was looking at a new desktop.
Other than a message about a "Restricted Driver" for my what seemed to be my 56k modem, everything is working perfectly including my wireless.

A couple updates, reboot and tests later and here I am posting for the first time in my new OS.

It "Just Works" or I am lucky, either way I'll take it =).

----------


## ken_vh

Installing didn't work flawlessly, but it did went well.
As far as I know, all my hardware got detected, but I had these issues:

Big issue:
- After installing, I had some trouble with getting the graphics card and screen to work. The biggest problem here was that when I selected the manufacturer and the model of the screen, the correct native resolution didn't show up. Even when I selected "Standard LCD 1680x1050", it didn't show me the 1680x1050 res in the screen config program. Apparently I had to enable the "widescreen" checkbox in the screen selection window first ... I found that extremely silly, because I think that this is something that could be in the screen database.

Minor issues:
- My screen(Samsung 226BW) didn't get detected. I had to run the setup in safe mode. Because I use a USB keyboard, the boot menu didn't accept my key input, so I had to find my old ps2 keyboard. No big problem here.
- Default soundcard was onboard, had to select the PCI one. Piece of cake  :Smile: 

Ongoing issues:
- Firefox Flash player plugin installs, but Firefox still doesn't use/load it.
- I have 2 extra mouse buttons and in Windows they work as a "go to next page" and "go to previous" page in Firefox(or any webbrowser), but not in Ubuntu.

----------


## spicifer

I voted "few things to solve" but really there was quite a bit of work to get things working on my laptop. (Link to in-depth explanation in my sig.) Suspend has been the source of most grief for sure. I'm also somewhat disappointed with all the sound/microphone/compiz problems.Other than that I'm happy with the installation. But after endlessly searching these forums for answers I'm not feeling too positive about getting any of it working, not at least before Hardy...

----------


## Achetar

When I upgraded, it installed all the GNOME stuff (I use Xubuntu/XFCE4 and am testing KDE4). And GNOME won't let Xfce4 load while it is installed. So I booted into recovery mode and apt-get removed it.

----------


## bmartin

I've installed Ubuntu several times before; I have it on 3 computers at home. This time, on my work computer, with both the Feisty and Gusty Live CDs, the installer hung indefinitely at the "Partition" step. I used Google to search for answers, to which people replied that I should try updating Ubiquity and scanning the disks for errors.

I subsequently reloaded the Live CD and attempted to mount the partitions of the available drives (/dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1). They mounted fine. I could read them with no problems. I used GParted on them.

Sometimes user friendly is a bad thing. I don't want Ubuntu to auto-detect my partitions. I want to tell say "install here, ****" and have it install there. I'm going to try again with the alternate CD, and if that doesn't work... well, I guess I'll have to settle for a distro with a working installer. Maybe I'll put PCLinuxOS on there, or Fedora, or whatever.

It's funny... people have complained about it before, and the first reaction people have is "maybe the bug was already fixed" and "maybe this person's an idiot", but the bug's still there. The text installer must be *huge* if it's not included on the Live CD. Is the ncurses runtime library that big?

----------


## PypeBros

well, i just felt lucky this evening and clicked "dist upgrade" in the package manager of my feisty fawn.

I wasn't lucky. After a few seconds, i got a error message saying the system couldn't proceed with the upgrade and pointing me towards /var/log/...

I'm somehow surprised to see the log's content:


```
2007-12-12 17:46:00,260 ERROR IOError in cache.update(): 'Failed to fetch http:/
/.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-backports/Release.gpg Could not resolve
 '.archive.ubuntu.com'
Failed to fetch http://.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-backports/main/de
bian-installer/binary-i386/Packages.gz Could not resolve '.archive.ubuntu.com'
'. Retrying (currentRetry: 0)
2007-12-12 17:46:00,698 ERROR IOError in cache.update(): 'Failed to fetch http:/
/.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-backports/Release.gpg Could not resolve
 '.archive.ubuntu.com'
```

sounds like i'm going to be a fawn user for another couple of weeks  :Capital Razz:

----------


## 4partee

Upgrade ran ok.

However;
1. I lost VirtualBox due to no kernel module(s) for 7.10,
2. Firefox: 'send link...' does not activate thunderbird as before,
3. thunderbird: clicking a link does not activate firefox as before,
4. Cups: I allowed to overwirte existing config file during upgrade.  Now printer is not shared on LAN.  CUPS needs a simple LAN share config file for a home LAN.  I wish it was more clear if I could have kept the old config file.

John

----------


## rossnixon

I did an install into my existing ext3 partitions, as I wanted to blow away my not completely functioning Edgy.

Inconveniences:
1. I thought it might have checked my grub menu.lst or hard drive and kept my Windows 98 entry for the first partition.
2. Checked for program updates. None? Why isn't this checked by default?
3. Time is different between Win98 and Ubuntu. Why is NTP not installed by default?
4. No shortcut to Terminal on the panel.
5. Networking did not default to DHCP server.

It is nice to see some 3D effects are working on an older MX440 videocard with the restricted nvidia driver - thanks!
Well it worked for a while, but lost all my Title bars!!!

----------


## A$h X

Went from feisty -> gutsy, Took about 2 hours 30 minutes.

----------


## SamPaschke

I am a complete newb to Linux.  I have installed gutsy on three hard drives now.  The only problem that I have encountered was when I wanted to remove Vista from my laptop and replace it with Ubuntu.  It was a complete pain in the butt.  I really like what I have seen thus far and can totally see myself moving away from windows.  Thanks very much for the great OS.

----------


## actionjeans

Getting emasks error on either the live CD or alternate installer. I've tried 3 different cables, 3 different CDROM drives, burnt the CD's on 3 different burners, used 5 different types of media; NADA...

I can however install Edgy just fine. SO..... I am forced to install Edgy, run update to Feisty, and run update to Gutsy. Cool that that's an option, but sad that I have to do it like that. Takes forEVA.

Seriously, I would have thought this would have been fixed by now. I had the same problem either any install CD with Feisty. 

Nothing special on my system config. Old SIS IDE chipset (630 I think), 1.4ghz PIII, onboard SIS video.

If you can't get this fixed guys, it's a big deal; as much as I like the distro, if I need to reinstall and have to go through this again, I won't be back.

----------


## jonelnz

Hi Everyone...I´m new to Linux but have been using Dos, OS/2 and ******* since um...well you know, a long time.

Ubuntu...what a kick *** OS. I absolutely love it!

About a month ago I downloaded and installed Gutsy into my (wait for it) PII 533 celeron machine with 128 MB RAM - 40GB HD - Matrox G200 Vid - ABIT 440BX MOBO. (had this for ten years)
Yeah OK you can stop laughing now. The install (Alternate CD) went flawlessly... ******* boot speed, but flawlessly.
Played with that for a couple of weeks, but after reading all the posts about Compiz I knew it was time to Upgrade.

Gutsy is now warm and cosy inside my new HP Pavilion a6260a.
Many many thanks to everyone here, yep I read read read and read, then when I´m done reading... I read.

----------


## kanh

I upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 as instructed on the web site and everything seems to work except the wireless card.  The card is a Linksys WPC11 ver 4 and when I try to activate it the system crashes and the caps lock and scroll lock lights start flashing.  Any ideas?  Thanks

----------


## pcolamar

Hi,
  I did the step up twice and all worked  fine.
"Twice" means,  I upgraded all the way from Dapper -> E. -> F.-> Gutsy in one night in one of the partition and I was so happy of the result (installing the restricted driver for the Wlan card and ATI card) that I decided to wipe out everything and install a fresh Gutsy from CD.

Gutsy is running now on both my desktop and laptop.

In particular thanks to wine I am now using Ubuntu 90% of the time. (1st time in 10 years)
I hope to switch completely when I will have solved :

- my Wammu-Nokia 5300 issue  
- an annoying spreadsheet Openoffice limitation.
- suspend/resume problem

Thanks to all Ubuntu and Debian crew  and Forum members.

Palmer

----------


## Mark_in_Hollywood

Something is broke. I have used Ubuntu since Breezy. My printer always was found the correct driver(s) installed and the printer PRINTED.

On a clean install on a bare metal drive, Gutsy cannot set the printer up. Oh yea, sure, all the icons, settings, config data . . . everything to do with printing was there and the printer should have worked as it always has in the past.

I came to the Forums Search box and searched the keywords gutsy printer. that search returned 131 posts. About 15 of them appeared promsing. Of those, 2 only had relevant information and neither of those two worked.

What the hell happened? When will this be fixed? And how on earth am I to know what to do?

I'm a "guardian and conservator" of a relative. If I can't print, I can get in legal hot-water. I suppose I will be emailing docs to friends for support, but this issue is unacceptable. It needs priority fixing as I know I'm not the only user with this problem.

Thanks, community.

----------


## drbusch

7.06->7.10
X60 Lenovo laptop
1)  NetworkManager is working fine, according to the logs, processes, etc, but I can't connect to wireless networks and the toolbar icon is gone.
2) When connected to a desktop monitor, the screen resolution sometimes goes to the lowest possible.  sudo killall gdm; sudo gdm resolves the issue.
3) Sometimes at startup, I get a high pitched squeal from the speakers.  restarting gdm fixes this, usually.

----------


## benzs_s

Well, it installed. Only the rt73 wireless driver is still buggy, and the seamonkey one wouldn't work. This meant that I could only get connected to the internet 20 minutes at a time between restarts, which in turn meant I couldn't really test other aspects of the system.

Basically I ran back to Feisty squealing like a little girl from the train wreck that was Gutsy + my PC.

edit: I should point out that, apart from having to compile the seamonkey rt73 driver myself, feisty works 'out the box'. Gutsy...really didn't.  :Sad:

----------


## ingoldsby

So far I have been unable to install  :Sad:

----------


## stanley82

I am using an AMD64 system.

The update went okay and it looks like some of my epson printer issues are resolved.  Firefox plugins are a disaster.  I had one heck of problem with Feisty till I found Kilzz http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924 and got Mplayer, Flash and Real-Helix running really great.

     IN GUTSY MPLAYER, FLASH AND HELIX DO NOT WORK.  THE KILZZ INSTRUCTIONS FAILED TO LOAD FLASH DUE TO A CHECKSUM ERROR.  So I'm not able to update the wife's system till this is resolved.

----------


## starryeyedboy

I am a new user, first time with a Linux distro. Love it, i reinstalled gutsy one more time to clear out windows completely, now, no more dual boot =p solo ubuntu.

had issues with the broadcom card at first. I would like to recommend this site, to fix up broadcom wireless issues (43xx chipset):
http://www.micahcarrick.com/11-04-20...sy-ubuntu.html

Initially the wireless card still didn't work too well, i suspect it was because i have reinstalled ndiswrapper too many times. Today, after a clean fresh install, i got flash, i got all my vid/music codecs (using totem, can view everything except rmvb files) and now, i'm posting from my laptop, using a wireless connection ; )

sweet.

 :Guitar:

----------


## billionmonkeys

upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 using update manager

hardware: compaq V4325 laptop

everything works ok except network manager (as usual).  it seems to be unable to make a configuration file that allows it to connect to my WPA2 wireless network.  Had to go back to my own custom config of the interfaces file to get it to work.

not sure if compiz is going to work, i only tried it briefly - ill post again if it is a problem.

----------


## SunnyRabbiera

Well its been shaky due to certain issues like my monitor and such, but my system works fairly well right now

----------


## jlukescott

I spent about 3 or 4 six-hour days getting this thing up and running, and there were a small number of small items that simply drove me mad and made the whole thing take so long.

Only two minor issues, one bug and one design anomaly, that Ubuntu could have changed to make things go any smoother. The other issues were with the x4000. The Ubuntu issues:

1. GRUB bug: Because of the text layout, tab spacing, GUID length, or whatever, the /etc/fstab file merged 2 fields together for my /boot partition. The line read something like:

/dev/sde1    /bootext3  defaults 0 0

It should have been spaced as:

/dev/sde1    /boot   ext3  defaults 0 0

Because of this, the /boot directory was never mounted, and the empty directory caused a GRUB error 15. The solution was just to boot into a rescue utility and insert a space between "/boot" and "ext3".

2. MBR location and boot order: Ubuntu made the assumption that the IDE controllers must come before the SDE controller in boot order which 90% of the time is true), and therefore wrote to the MBR on IDE-0 (Primary master). However, I was installing my base system on a RAID-1 array on dual SCSI drives, and I configured the BIOS to use the MBR on the first SCSI drive. In the big picture this was only a minor setback, but created many red herrings in the troubleshooting process. The only real solution would really be a trade-off: during the install process, the installer could ask the user which MBR to use, and recommend using the Primary Master IDE as a default. This might be too much though, especially for a distribution whose primary goal is simplicity.

Other bugs were associated with the x4000 specifically. I'll include them here just in case any of you are as much a freak as I am about old industrial hardware (I can't keep my hands off it):

3. The motherboard on the x4000 will only allow a CDROM to be installed on its own IDE cable. I have gotten it to work with a CDROM + hard drive, but in specific scenarios it causes serious headaches. This was one of them. The real problem was that the symptoms didn't fit the disease. Symptoms included drive names being mangled in the BIOS menus (even though they were on a different IDE channel), BIOS lock-ups when trying to disable/enable/reorder the boot selection in the BIOS configuration (again, on a different IDE channel), and the most peculiar behaviors being an unpredictable dis-association between the drive naming order when booting from CDROM vs. the drive naming order after installation was done. This led back into problems diagnosing the MBR issue (#2).

4. Installing another IDE drive after system installation caused the system to stop booting. I am not sure if this is a x4000 issue, or if possibly /etc/fstab or grub.conf were rewritten when the drive was installed, possibly repeating problem #1. I am blaming this one on the HP, for no good reason at all. Sacrificial lamb and all that.

5. Purely a physical layout issue: I had to use a PCI controller for one of the IDE drives, because I had 4 of them, plus the CDROM drive. The x4000 has a memory expansion board sitting dead center in the case, which is almost as wide as the case itself. And because of the amount of heat generated by SCSI drives, they had to go in the fan-cooled drive bays, meaning that the IDE's had to be placed almost all the way across the case from the controller. The cables were stretched for sure... I tried putting the SCSI's in the puny floppy cages, but they got up to about 300 degrees and started smelling like an electrical fire. So... I recommend against using SCSI's in small, unventilated areas.

6. Finally, I'll admit I over-stuffed this box with disks and oddball combinations. I had to splice together two homemade power splitters, add that IDE controller, modify some drive rail clips to fit hard drives instead of floppies, and cut a hole in the riser board support rail. But you know, success with computers is only 38% finesse. The rest is brute force and stubbornness.

Good luck to you all, and godspeed.

-----
Luke Scott
$MS > /dev/null

----------


## ehiebert

My Ubuntu x86_64 install worked flawlessly after trying many others. PC is HP s3100n AMD X2. I tried the other Linux distros in this order:

1. Mandriva 2008.0 --- > would not boot after install. Tried EVERYTHING!

2. Mandriva x86_64 ----> Same thing.... no booty.

3. RHEL 5.1---> installed and booted, serious video problems & no mouse pointer even after
                          disabling hardware mouse acceleration.

4. FC7 ---> installed and booted. Problems with sound driver and codecs are problematic.

5. Ubuntu x86_64 FLAWLESS!!!

----------


## 213374U

Upgraded tonight, now freezes (black screen) before login screen. Luckily I'm running a dual boot with XP. Anyone have any ideas? If not, just gonna start with a fresh install.

----------


## renhoek

Persons involved: Just me. I'm a Linux software engineer by profession, although I use a windows machine to ssh into a remote development server. So I have a lot of console experience but little Xwindows. Installed Slackware a number of times. First time on Ubuntu.


At work:

The players involved: Ubuntu 7.10, generic Acer office PC with 256MB memory.


I needed a Linux installation on my desktop PC. Usually I'd put Slackware on there but I've read about the new Ubuntu a while back and was eager to try it. Windows XP runs fine on my machine, although sometimes slow, so a desktop Linux should really do the trick.

I was able to boot from the CD.. and after 15 minutes I was able to double-click the install option.

After 2 hours I got to the partitioner which just froze on reading my disks. I gave up.

I understand the concept of having no swapspace and having to read from CD a lot when you have no room to cache files, but really. 256MB is not THAT little for Linux.

And if you can run ok on a 256MB machine as long as you have swapspace then either give the option to add before starting Xwindows, or offer a text based install to harddisk.


At home:

The players involved: Ubuntu 7.10, SD32G2 Shuttle (latest firmware), nVidia 7600 GS, Z1 Zykon USB mouse.


It all started out with thinking Ubuntu somehow destroyed my machine. It had frozen up when trying to boot the live version from the CD. After resetting my machine via the reset button it got stuck in the BIOS and did not want to reboot no matter how many resets I did. Fearing that Ubuntu had done the impossible and somehow destroyed my machine via software, I got it to run after a power down/up. 

I'll skip ahead in the story and reveal that the reason why my machine kept hanging was the mouse. The mouse you say? Yes, for some reason Ubuntu upsets my USB mouse which goes into some kind of error state and hangs up the entire USB bus. As long as my mouse is powered (i.e. plugged in or as long as the computer is not turned off) it keeps hanging up the bus and even the BIOS won't POST. But let's get back to the story.

Now knowing how to reboot reliably, I came upon the following problem. Ubuntu got stuck trying to start Xwindows. I switched to non-grapic startup allowing me to see the boot messages. I saw that the kernel spend a lot of time trying to find my non-existent floppy drive. I had left it on in the BIOS but there was no actual floppy drive present. The kernel eventually got over the missing hardware, Xwindows did not. 

With disabling the floppy in the BIOS, Xwindows got a little further. It turned my monitor off. 'No signal!' my monitor exclaimed before going into power-save mode. I did hear a soundbite that probably means "Welcome to Ubuntu".

Not deterred easily, I recalled working with Xwindows in a shadowy past. Deftly I pushed ctrl-alt-F1 to get to a console. To my surprise I  actually did get a console! With an alt-F8 I did actually now find an  Xwindows desktop. Hurray! My trails are at an end... right?

Euhm right... no mouse. And my keyboard doesn't seem to do anything  either. Could Xwindows be frozen? After banging on my keyboard for a while  ctrl-alt-del gave me a popup with shutdown options. An ESC key later I was suddenly able to cursor up and down the desktop items, including 'Install'. I might as well do that and get it on my harddisk and see if I can fix my mouse problems later.

Pushed 'enter' and started the install. Euhm working with just a keyboard isn't very nice. Scrolling through timezones one at a time is horrible. I  can't see what I'm doing and the cities aren't in alphabetical order to make it easy for me to find my city. After some frustrated keyboard banging I found that 'space' will expand the list. This is not documented anywhere. 

Talking about documentation btw, I found out that F1 gives you a help page. Except that there is not anything actually helpful on there. No keyboard shortcuts overview, no documentation on how to access that bar on top via keyboard, no 'common problems' FAQ or anything useful.

So I figured out my timezone, and choosing the path of least resistance  for the rest of the options I come to the disk partitioner. I want to be careful here since I'm new to Ubuntu and I don't want to lose 480GB of data that the main partition of my harddisk holds. I go the 'manual' way in case Ubuntu is format happy.

I already put up a 300MB swap partition and an ext3 partition. I learned from messing around with the installer at work that it wants to see the ext3 partition on '/'. So cursor on that line and push 'enter'. An edit screen comes up and I tab to the mount point. Done and done. Next then and-- oh... It wants to reformat that partition.

Euhm.. I'm on a keyboard. How do I tick that format option? I'll just delete that partition and create a new ext3 one. Hmm still not format enabled. After 10 minutes of frustration I find out that alt-space (or was it ctrl-space) enables you to tab through fields on the selected line. Again, not documented and non-obvious.

Next! Import a profile from my Windows XP partition? No I'd rather not have Ubuntu interface with my NTFS partition share. I'm not too sure about NTFS support just yet. Alright the installing bit, almost there!

Waiting for some time.. file copy goes slow. It did suddenly tell me that I had to wait for less then a minute now. If the setup keeps time, why not show me an estimate?

File copy done, seeing other messages. Wait why is it stuck on 'Importing profile' so long? I told it not to do anything. Ah I see grub being installed, good, I was wondering when the bootmanager would get installed. And we're done!

Finally! I'll just figure out what to do about the mouse tomorrow. Lets boot back to XP to I can check my mail. Take the CD out and hit enter to reboot.

NO OPERATING SYSTEM, INSERT DISK AND HIT ENTER.

Aw ****.

Ubuntu, I work with Linux professionally. I _like_ Linux. I crave Linux to be 'ready for the desktop'. Ubuntu, tonight I have to find a way to get my harddisk to boot again. I am not a happy user.



Suggestions:

 Add a text based installer Add actual helpful documentation Walk through the whole boot/Xwindows/setup procedure with keyboard only and fix it to be easier, obvious and consistant. Add hints on how to use the program. Add a visual timer when copying files from CD to harddisk. It seems to keep time anyway, it just doesn't show it. I selected "Don't import profiles". Why does the setup stay on that option for so long? Make set-up a full screen application. You've got room, use it to inform the user. Show all the steps on screen and highlight them during the setup so that the user can see how far he is and what is coming up ahead. It's great that you enable a network during setup. Can we get a link to an actual help page on the Ubuntu site especially made for that purpose of helping people during setup? I saw a link, clicked it (with enter) and had to tab 30x to get to a search box. The actual search rendered no helpful information either.

----------


## Andreas Scherer

Over the past four days I moved from my former life as a user of "SuSE Linux" (starting in August 1996 with version 4.2 up to version 10.0) to the new way as a user of "Kubuntu 7.10". This process worked amazingly smoothly.
Hardware detection and support was "the killer": YaST/SaX2 of "OpenSUSE 10.3" failed completely in this department on my Samsung R50 notebook with its ATI X700 graphic adapter.Package selection is just grand: I was able to remove tons of RPM packages that I maintained locally and use DEB packages from the "Adept Manager" repositories instead. This includes doxygen, graphviz, guile, kaffeine/xine, latex-beamer/pgf, lilypond, ploticus, taskjuggler, boost, and ZeroC Ice. This does _not_ include Eclipse 3.3.1.1 and OpenOffice 2.3.1 just yet.
Two drawbacks have to be listed as well:
The permanent SIGENV crashes of "nspluginviewer" in Konqueror are a total nuisance. I have to use Firefox for multi-media (and Java) content instead.My former proficiency of RPM packaging has evaporated into oblivion, thanks to the 23,000+ packages listed by "Adept Manager"!

----------


## NineseveN

I installed 7.10 a few weeks ago on my desktop, ZERO problems. Since it's been working well for a while, I decided to try installing it on my HP dv6324us laptop. I first tried 7.04 using the text installer, but once I finally got into the desktop, the updates broke 7.04 for me, rendering my laptop a fancy paperweight. So I got kinda bold and decided to try installing 7.10 with the Live CD, install went perfectly. Once I got into the desktop, the update manager hung on trying to start CUPS, so after a while (an hour) I had to force quit and reboot. Once I got back into the desktop, my window borders were gone and my terminal was blank with a white background. After some searching, I found that this was a Compiz issue, all I needed to do was type 'compiz' into the blank terminal and all would be well. That fixed the issue. Everything I need to work does on my laptop (USB, wireless, Nvidia card with correct refresh and resolution) and my laptop boots faster than my desktop (though it is loading less services and programs). So far, 7.10 has been perfect for me. I no longer have any flavor of windows installed on either of my machines.  :Smile:

----------


## NineseveN

> Suggestions:
> 
> Add a text based installer


Wouldn't the alternate CD fulfill that need? I'm new here, so I might be misunderstanding you though, so if so, ignore me.  :Smile:

----------


## cipher_nemo

I'm sorry, I have to flame this one a bit because it's reads like a trolling whine from a Slackware fan-boy...




> I understand the concept of having no swapspace and having to read from CD a lot when you have no room to cache files, but really. 256MB is not THAT little for Linux.


Ubuntu only requires 64MB of RAM (though 256MB is recommended). Since this is a rather cheap Acer system, I'd really be questioning the system motherboard's adherence to standards. It is possible that Ubuntu just doesn't like this system, but the reasons behind that may very well be linked to the quality of the motherboard in this Celeron/early P4 era Acer system.




> It all started out with thinking Ubuntu somehow destroyed my machine. It had frozen up when trying to boot the live version from the CD.


Obviously your PC's hardware will not be damaged by any software. As for Ubuntu's boot loader, it is grub, so it's a Linux standard.




> Yes, for some reason Ubuntu upsets my USB mouse which goes into some kind of error state and hangs up the entire USB bus. As long as my mouse is powered (i.e. plugged in or as long as the computer is not turned off) it keeps hanging up the bus and even the BIOS won't POST.


If you have all of these issues with Ubuntu, I'd most likely blame the system for having a proprietary, non-standard mobo. But, that may not be the case. For the sake of compatibility, I'd use the text installer for Ubuntu, as opposed to an install from the LiveCD. How many other Linux distros do you know have a LiveCD installer? The LiveCD can't have every single driver in existence to work on every cheap PC out there.




> Euhm right... no mouse. And my keyboard doesn't seem to do anything  either. Could Xwindows be frozen? After banging on my keyboard for a while  ctrl-alt-del gave me a popup with shutdown options. An ESC key later I was suddenly able to cursor up and down the desktop items, including 'Install'. I might as well do that and get it on my harddisk and see if I can fix my mouse problems later.


Be honest. You're a Slackware user and a Linux developer. Why are you playing stupid with your install experience?




> Talking about documentation btw, I found out that F1 gives you a help page. Except that there is not anything actually helpful on there. No keyboard shortcuts overview, no documentation on how to access that bar on top via keyboard, no 'common problems' FAQ or anything useful.


The majority of install documentation is on ubuntu's site, including the community wiki documentation.




> Ubuntu, I work with Linux professionally. I _like_ Linux. I crave Linux to be 'ready for the desktop'. Ubuntu, tonight I have to find a way to get my harddisk to boot again. I am not a happy user.
> 
> Suggestions: Add a text based installer Add actual helpful documentation


Ubuntu has a text installer. Didn't you RTFM about Ubuntu online? If you're a Slackware user, Ubuntu should be a walk in the park.

I'm a native Windows 3.x, 9x, NT 3.51, NT 4.0, 2k, and XP user, and I have less issues with Ubuntu than you, a Slackware user. Go figure? Do some Googling if you get stuck, and don't expect the *easiest* Linux distro installer to handle 100% of the junky PCs out there like this Acer dog.

When you do only the LiveCD installer, you risk compatibility for the sake of an easy ride. Do Ubuntu's text-base installer (also easy), which is known as the Alternate installer or Alternate CD image.

I've installed Ubuntu 7.10 on two custom-built PCs, a crappy old Dell Optiplex, and on both VMWare and Virtual PC 2007 without any issues of compatibility that I wasn't able to easily get around with a quick Google search. Even then, it was only the Virtual PC 2007 VM client that had some issues where I needed to specify command-line options for the LiveCD installer. And of top of that, I never needed to use the Alternate installer.  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Topsiho

I read the last entry from cipher_nemo only, for I lack the courage to read 127 pages of posts, but in that post I read something where cipher_nemo seems to be quite off the mark.

He says that Ubuntu runs on 64 MB of RAM, though 256 are recommended. I doubt that very much, think that to run a distro with Gnome or KDE, somewhat smoothly, needs something like 192 MB of RAM to run, indeed preferably 256 MB or more.

***The Live CD needs additional RAM***, as that is where it puts the necessary bytes, instead of on the hard disk. So to run the Live CD, and install from it, you will need at least 384 MB of RAM.

If you have less than that amount of RAM, you better try and use the alternate CD, with the text installer. This CD is not a live CD, so it won't use extra memory to run in.

So maybe I have given here a sensible answer to the problems with installing Ubuntu from the Live CD on an Acer that is somewhat short of working memory  :Smile: 
And is it not a derelict mobo which causes the problems....

Topsiho

----------


## cipher_nemo

> He says that Ubuntu runs on 64 MB of RAM, though 256 are recommended. I doubt that very much, think that to run a distro with Gnome or KDE, somewhat smoothly, needs something like 192 MB of RAM to run, indeed preferably 256 MB or more.


Ah good point. That is true, the Alternate install CD only needs 64MB of RAM to install and run Ubuntu, but the LiveCD will require much more. Nice catch!  :Smile:

----------


## crunchfighter

New Linux user - first post.

I threw a new hard drive in an IBM T41 laptop and realized my windows install was in a hidden partition on the broken hard drive.  I decided to try Linux ubuntu 7.10.

No problems on install.  Only issue is with Java.  java -version shows the proper version (6 update 3), but Firefox shows it as an older version (1.4) and I cannot install my broker's java-based platform because it is not 1.5 or later.

Still working.

----------


## pepper*

Guys / Gals
Im new to Ubuntu / Gutsy ....
i hate to admit it , but i was using Vista up untill now ..

i saw the write up about Ubuntu in PC world , down loaded the image file 
made a iso disk , installed Ubuntu ( clean install )and haven't had a problem yet that wasen't related to just being new to the system ..
( all operator error ) that you guys have helped me with ..
it had me on the internet in no time ..
it configured my printer .. ( i didn't expect that )  ect......
so my vote is 100% great system ..

i haven't been able to enter any code in the terminal window( or any terminal window ) that has worked , but i'll get it sooner or later .. ( i too need to install the restricted Nvidia Driver ) haven't figured it out yet ..
Thanks for the System and the Support ........ Pepper*

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:   :LOL:

----------


## khurrum1990

Yeah Kubuntu Gutsy is awesome, just had to solve stuff like suspend/resume.

----------


## renhoek

> I'm sorry, I have to flame this one a bit because it's reads like a trolling whine from a Slackware fan-boy...


Hi there,

I like Slackware because it's very nice for servers, which is what I use it for. I'm not hung up on Slackware being the sole or best distro around though. So not a fan-boy as you might think.




> Ubuntu only requires 64MB of RAM (though 256MB is recommended). Since this is a rather cheap Acer system, I'd really be questioning the system motherboard's adherence to standards. It is possible that Ubuntu just doesn't like this system, but the reasons behind that may very well be linked to the quality of the motherboard in this Celeron/early P4 era Acer system.


As I've read the posts after yours, I read that indeed the live-cd version does need more then 256mb. To be honest I did not know there was a test-based install version. It probably didn't register as I was looking for the live-cd version thinking "This will work out of the box". I know now though, so that part of my gripe is void now. Although, in the live-cd version, maybe not a bad idea to detect the amount of ram installed and making the suggestion in the setup to use the text-based installer for people like me?





> Obviously your PC's hardware will not be damaged by any software. As for Ubuntu's boot loader, it is grub, so it's a Linux standard.


Well, it's not completely impossible, remember the Xwindows docs warn you of blowing up your monitor if you set the wrong frequencies? At any rate, when your PC won't even POST anymore after a multiple hard-resets, you get scared for a second. My mouse (piece of crap I admit it) hanging up the USB bus is not very obvious is it now? But lets be honest, it works fine under XP, so it should work under Linux.





> If you have all of these issues with Ubuntu, I'd most likely blame the system for having a proprietary, non-standard mobo. But, that may not be the case. For the sake of compatibility, I'd use the text installer for Ubuntu, as opposed to an install from the LiveCD. How many other Linux distros do you know have a LiveCD installer? The LiveCD can't have every single driver in existence to work on every cheap PC out there.


Yes, I think you should be able to expect that. To be honest, while using Xwindows to show off what Ubuntu looks like as a demo is a good thing, it might be best to use a lowest-common-hardware-denominator GUI setup (something svgalib or something) instead for setup purposes. If the machine is able to run Ubuntu at all, we _should_ be able to install it using a GUI.




> Be honest. You're a Slackware user and a Linux developer. Why are you playing stupid with your install experience?


The last time I ran Xwindows was about 6 years ago. So my experience with using it is so outdated it might as well be non-existant. And I expected an out-of-the-box experience. Maybe a bit unfair to expect something like a Windows install, but we DO want Windows users to be able to install this right? I wrote up my experience as I experienced it. It was very frustrating, and while I got my harddisk to boot right again, it was not by any long shot a smooth ride. That is what we strive for right? If I was not an experienced Windows and Linux user, and not determined to make Ubuntu run on my machine, I would not have continued installing it. And I see that right there as a problem that needs to be fixed. I'm not saying Ubuntu is bad, or that Slackware is good, I just want you to know where I'm coming from and what I really did experience.

The fact that it's Linux should at no point be an excuse for a non-smooth install if this is going to reach the masses in my point of view. The fact that my mouse doesn't work can't be glossed over with the fact that it's a crappy piece of hardware. It works under Windows, users expect it to work, period. You can't say "Oh that's rather harsh and unfair, because Linux is new" because then it will never reach the desktops of the masses. But that's all just my look at it.




> The majority of install documentation is on ubuntu's site, including the community wiki documentation.


And isn't that a problem? When I push F1 (which doesn't work unless I crtl-alt-del and then ESC first) on the desktop, I want help, regardless if I have a working internet connection or not. The first thing I should see is "How can I help you?" with a FAQ and a local search option with all the documentation at my fingertips. Sure, not every problem can be solved, but even Windows makes an attempt to help you with your current problem. Not to mention that the info on the site is 'hard to find' as in hard-for-newbies.




> Ubuntu has a text installer. Didn't you RTFM about Ubuntu online? If you're a Slackware user, Ubuntu should be a walk in the park.


Nope, didn't realize there was one. Will try this one for the Acer box.




> I'm a native Windows 3.x, 9x, NT 3.51, NT 4.0, 2k, and XP user, and I have less issues with Ubuntu than you, a Slackware user. Go figure? Do some Googling if you get stuck, and don't expect the *easiest* Linux distro installer to handle 100% of the junky PCs out there like this Acer dog.
> 
> When you do only the LiveCD installer, you risk compatibility for the sake of an easy ride. Do Ubuntu's text-base installer (also easy), which is known as the Alternate installer or Alternate CD image.
> 
> I've installed Ubuntu 7.10 on two custom-built PCs, a crappy old Dell Optiplex, and on both VMWare and Virtual PC 2007 without any issues of compatibility that I wasn't able to easily get around with a quick Google search. Even then, it was only the Virtual PC 2007 VM client that had some issues where I needed to specify command-line options for the LiveCD installer. And of top of that, I never needed to use the Alternate installer.


As mentioned, I did expect an out-of-the-box experience and I think that is exactly what the user should get under all circumstances.

----------


## Cariboo1938

Yeah.... :Guitar:  December 15, 2007
first time since Ubuntu 6.06 that an upgrade worked (I had always to go through new installatios)...
I followed THIS guide
and used the Ubuntu 7.10-amd64 Alternate CD....
The only issue, as I know off so far, is that gnome ppp (I'm on Dial-uo connection) hangs whike dialing.....
Has anybody experienced that too? How is it solved? I didn't google yet :Smile:

----------


## cipher_nemo

> Well, it's not completely impossible, remember the Xwindows docs warn you of blowing up your monitor if you set the wrong frequencies?


Only out-dated CRT monitors that do not shut off their connection if out-of-sync would experience this. In that case, those monitors deserve to die, if not already dead due to age.  :Wink: 

All LCDs and modern CRTs (ie: after 1999) will automatically cut off their incoming signals if they are out of sync (hence the famous "Out of Sync" or "Out of Range" messages).




> (...) Maybe a bit unfair to expect something like a Windows install, but we DO want Windows users to be able to install this right? I wrote up my experience as I experienced it. It was very frustrating, and while I got my harddisk to boot right again, it was not by any long shot a smooth ride. That is what we strive for right? (...)


First of all, let my apologize for labeling you as a Slackware fan-boy. It's obvious to me now that you were just posting your experience since you replied. You're no longer a one-post 'troller'.  :Smile: 

Well, we both found out that the LiveCD requirements are not the 64MB ones. I never install on anything less than 512MB, but I did install Xubuntu on a 128MB system without issues. That's why I never ran into a memory issue with the LiveCD installer. If I had though, I would have been double-checking the requirements and doing a little Googling.

Now that you know you can use a text-based install (Alternate installer), let us know how that goes.




> The fact that it's Linux should at no point be an excuse for a non-smooth install if this is going to reach the masses in my point of view.


Well, the masses these days will typically install Ubuntu on a PC with at least 512MB of RAM (left over from the desired range for XP of 512MB to 2GB). But of course, there will be some who run into the same issues you did.

Although the installer for Ubuntu is even easier than XP for possibly 90-some% of the PCs out there, Linux has required and always will require a little research to get everything working perfectly on that remaining small percentage of PCs. Vista is far worse than this, and XP has its own share of issues on older hardware that Ubuntu would support out-of-the-box.




> And isn't that a problem? When I push F1 (which doesn't work unless I crtl-alt-del and then ESC first) on the desktop, I want help, regardless if I have a working internet connection or not. The first thing I should see is "How can I help you?" with a FAQ and a local search option with all the documentation at my fingertips. (...)


Since Ubuntu, like other Linux distros, experiences changes at a pace that is at least a hundred-fold to Windows, support docs always need to be updates. As with just about every distro except may be Red Hat's Fedora, documentation is most up-to-date when it is hosted online. This is why our wiki for the community docs for Ubuntu support is better than the official documentation. The community docs may be updated frequently for last minute changes.

It is unrealistic to assume that support documentation in the 21st century can survive in some stale, printed manual, that is utterly out-of-date. And since most users that switch to Ubuntu from Windows will have access to an existing Windows PC, they should have access to the support docs online.

One area where I do agree with you would be an advanced networking guide for troubleshooting and finding solutions to network drivers and related issues. This is key to get people online first, so that they can get to the more detailed support documentation for any other issues their PC may have with Ubuntu.

----------


## pblanton

I downloaded Ubuntu 7.10 on Sunday evening and burned it to a CD. I installed it on my Dell XPS Gen 2 laptop and got to using it.

Now today (Tuesday) I see that it actually installed Feisty (7.04) WTF?!

The CD is labeled Ubuntu 7.10 i386 so I don't understand how this mistake could happen.

I am running the upgrade now.

----------


## pupEOkami

i had my tower PC with 7.04 installed then got the update reminder to install/upgrade to ubuntu 7.10 . so i did what its told . then everything seemed to be fine n dandy till i noticed the sound , OMG where is my sound . so after all the frustration and terminal command searching , i finally decided to say F*** it . download an ISO of Gutsy burn the hawt smexy distro on to CD and ofcourse , re-install , SUCESS! i have  sound and Restricted drivers manager for my new Nvidia ^^ . so yeah i thought id share my lil adventure with ya guys  :LOL:

----------


## CLUGENHEIM

I did both Install and Upgrade. I had a problem with both, where it takes about 5 minutes to get to the log in screen after selecting it at the GRUB menu. I never had this problem with 7.04, and I haven't been able to get it fixed yet.

Once I actually log in and everything though, it works fine.

----------


## sahilbhrany

compiz created a lot of problems for me, I had to turn off reflection to stop the system from hanging randomly and now i have to keep on changing vlc video output to x video/ x11 when i get the blue screen. atleast its not the windows blue screen

----------


## froghunter

Running a Dell Inspiron, 1.7 GHz, 1GB RAM, 80 GB HD, 533 FSB, with ATI X300 stupid video card,

I recently loaded Ubuntu 7.10 on my Inspiron 6000 (while maintaining a dual boot into XP). I did this by doing a fresh install of XP but only giving it 20 GB. Then, after it finished up, used a new Live CD and loaded Gutsy in the remaining (with a overly large 8 gb swap). If you do this, remember to designate your boot partition with a '/'. Anyways, I kind of fought my way into figuring out how to get some things worked out. Right now everything on the computer owrks (touchpad, scroll region, wireless, media buttons, etc.) and its nice because it defintiely runs cooler than XP (among other reasons). I still have a glitchy display and can't run effects with compiz, but I think with newer ATI drivers (the binary ones) this should get better, but it is stable right now. I am officially satisfied with where things stand. So here are my words of noob wisdom (that means coming from a noob for other noobs... like the blind leading the blind).

How I installed Gutsy on this computer (for a noob):

When you first install from the Live CD, make sure connected to internet
then when first restart, will automatically update whatever is new
then go and change usplash.conf file to fix the long startup 
edit usplash.conf to 1024 x 768


```
gksudo gedit /etc/usplash.conf
```

and then run


```
sudo update-initramfs -u -k `uname -r`
```

restart (at this point startup goes from 2 minutes to 20 seconds in my case)
go to restricted drivers and enable ATI driver, then without updating, click again to disable (i tried going straight to Envy, but it never worked for me)
then download Envy from their site and run (can do through GUI without issues except will have to put in the LiveCD; also, you can do this manually which is discussed on the site)
open and install ATI driver (will download newest driver and install). I also ran into watermarking issues, which were fixed by (per another post), in xorg.conf file, in device section, add:


```
Option          "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"
```

as I mentioned, at this point, I can't run the compiz stuff, but at least GNOME feels stable.

EDIT: Either with Envy, or following instructions here, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubu...allation_Guide , you need to change your blacklist and whitelist settings. Also, if you only follow the instructions on this link, you will still need to insert the options line into the xorg.conf file to get rid of water marking. So, right now with 7.12, compiz works, a bit slow, but it does work. 

other things so far learned
if you are trying to simply move something into a folder with permissions, you can either use nautilus (which didn't work for me), or you can change the permissions to allow for a specific user to access it. This is from another post:
for read write problems, example
as an example:
sudo chgrp -R YOURUSERNAME /data1
(replacing YOURUSERNAME with, err, your user name.) 
Then:
sudo chmod g+rwx /data1
and see if you can save to the directory /data1

things to install (or for me at least):
Firestarter (haven't gotten to work on wireless card)
Gnucash is great if used quicken, just backup old quicken as qif files
for firefox, import exported bookmarks and move contents of old bookmarks toolbar to new one, then delete old folder)
thunderbird with lightning extenstion (basically evolution or outlook now)
gdesklets
DIA
XPDF
CompizConfig (to customiz compiz settings)
about the internal beep, here is a good link on modifying it (instead of removing it)
http://tech.yahoo.com/gd/post-instal...tu-7-10/203569

things to not do (in my opinion):
startup manager caused me some issues, does way too many mods that you aren't aware of, especially to /boot/grub/menu.lst (from what this noob noticed)
mess with any important files without making a backup  (will potentially save you later)
a fresh install isn't always neccesary, and sometimes if a command line comes up because you messed something up in grub, just hit exit
http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/0...re-installing/

----------


## tigerplug

I Installed Ubuntu Gutsy on my Dell Inspiron 1520 running:

C2D 2.2Ghz T750
4GB RAM
nVidia 128mb GS ---- I think

Anyway I have a dual boot setup with VIsta and everything seems to be going just fine. This is the first time that I have ever installed Ubuntu on a physical machine, it has usually been a vmware etc.

I'm really getting to like Ubuntu - the only reason I have to keep my Windows Partition is for my MCSE exams.

I think that maybe using Ubuntu on a Daily basis could really help me prepare for a Linux certification... with alot of study of course.

Used restricted driver manager for Video card and found a tutorial for the sound - more than happy!

If anyone can give me details of a Ubuntu Administrator certificate (similar to RHCE) then please PM or MSN me.

----------


## WildeBeest

I couldn't install Ubuntu from the live disk.

The live disk would reboot continuously , and lockup occasionally.
I would never get to the menu that gives you the option to install it.

I had to do the alternate install in order to get the OS to install at all.

In Grub, if I select the normal image it gets to loading "periodic command scheduler crond" line or some line after that and then just reboots, once in a while it would hang.

If I select the recovery image, I can get to the root user session type "telinit 3",  and Gusty works fine.

Everything works perfectly this way, but I shouldn't have to get into the OS this way.

I have posted on this three times with no luck. There were a few recommendations, none of which worked.

My PC is one I built. I have another that is very similar and Ubuntu runs just fine.
There are few differences between the two, but the hardware that is different isn't anything out of the ordinary.

Also XP Pro SP2 installed and runs fine.

The one that works:
Abit AA8 Duramax motherboard
Pentium 4 D @ 3.2GHz
4GB A-Data Ram
2 - 80GB WD SATA HD in a RAID 1 configuration
2 - 75GB SCSI drives on an adaptec controller
NEC IDE DVD
MSI GE8200 graphics card

The one that doesn't work:
Abit AA8 Duramax motherboard
Pentium 4 D @ 3.0GHz
2GB A-Data Ram
400GB WD SATA HD(XP Pro)
300GB Maxtor IDE(Ubuntu 7.1)
Optiarc SATA DVD
NEC IDE DVD
Foxconn GE8400gs graphics card

----------


## madsmaddad

I upgraded from feisty to Gutsy over the wireless link, mainly because one of the other posts about getting encryption to work on wireless implied that an upgrade to gutsy sorted it. It hasn't for me. I am still working on that, My  Freecom DVB-t   now doesn't work with Gutsy's Kaffeine, even after reinstalling. That's why I say not a completely successful upgrade. 


At work I cut a couple of DVD's of the system, but they won't boot- HAve an error.

----------


## darth_indy

I own a Dell 1420n, and I bought it shortly before 7.10 was released (in other words, with Feisty 7.04 pre-installed). I waited until tonight to upgrade, however, waiting for Dell to officially support it and to make sure all the bugs were worked out (or worked around). I combed through the forums, checking other people's mishaps and making sure to keep track of the ones related to my machine. I printed up all the fixes on Dell's Wiki, and finally, today, I upgraded. I usually use wifi at home, but I hardwired it to the network for the upgrade, because I wanted it to be as non-error-prone as possible.

Took three hours to download, and I sat by it during the install. Some messages that came up seemed scary at first to me, a non-programmer (though web developer by trade), but on closer inspection were harmless (mostly "upgrading file foo. Accept changes?" kind of thing).

I rebooted into a text-only. Fine, I said to myself. Had the Dell workarounds on to reset the xserver-xorg, so I just followed directions and rebooted. Flawless!

I am working on my wifi network now, the sound is working, and I am having no other issues at this time. I'm going through checking my favorite programs, as the install finished only about 1/2 hour ago. My utter basics (Firefox, Thunderbird, Pidgin, and Amarok) work perfectly. I seem to have duplicate OpenOffice (I assume because I downloaded 2.3 earlier on Feisty from the OO site, not the repository) but they work fine.

The only thing that doesn't work is the desktop effects, but I expected that, as that is a documented bug. That is something I could easily live without, ESPECIALLY since this has fixed some other bugs I had with Feisty.

Haven't yet had the chance to try my other regular programs: Azureus, AcidRip, my games, etc. I definitely plan on loading Dreamweaver 8 Studio in Wine, since that gets a Platinum in Gutsy (the main reason I decided to finally switch).

Count me up for a flawless install!

----------


## wescrow

This install crushed my ego...

----------


## Ordhaj

I already voted but that was before I realized how many problems had been caused. My DVD drive no longer works. Wine apps no longer work. OpenGL no longer works. Gthumb crashes. Picasa (wine app) does not work. F-Spot does not work.

I've been reading that some of the problems may be related to the kernel version. I'm trying to roll back to a previous version but not doing well. By Christmas I'll either have a working Gutsy Gibbon or I'll gut the gibbon and go back to 6.10.

I quit using Mandrake because of their on-again, off-again upgrades; I'd hate to see Ubuntu take the same road.

----------


## Lucky Parker

everything worked pretty much flawlessly except a lil trouble with my graphics card... im running Ubuntu 10.7 on a HP Pavilion zv6000 64bit amd.... i am all so using the x64 edition too... all i need is a lil more ram haha im using 512 lmao and all the effects work pretty good...

----------


## slikwill

:Smile:   I did an install from the CD I got in the mail.  I used the guided option.  I already had fiesty installed, so I took all but 10 GB from my fiesty partition.  Installation went flawlessly.
Came up on gutsy (dual boot enabled, gutsy installed GRUB).  Was able to boot to either system.  Under fiesty, I used the Partition Editor to create a 35GB partition from the gutsy partition.  The result was:

   Device    Boot      Start         End      Blocks           Id    System
/dev/sda1                    1        1301     10450251    83    Linux
/dev/sda2              6971        7296       2618595      5    Extended
/dev/sda3   *          1302        2576    10241437+  83    Linux
/dev/sda4              2577        6970    35294805     83    Linux
/dev/sda5              7134        7296      1309266     82    Linux swap / Solaris
/dev/sda6              6971        7133      1309234+   82   Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda1 is fiesty
/dev/sda3 is gutsy

I created  a /data  folder under /media  and  edited  /etc/fstab
 to associate /media/data to /dev/sda4

and mounted it.  I used the tutorial at psychocats.  The /etc/fstab entry was contributed by someone in another thread.

ISSUES:
Do I need both swap partitions?  If not, how do I get rid of it?
My scheme for this is to be able to install the next release over the fiesty, but I can't conceive of the mechanics involved. Will be seeking help for that.  Forum support is without equal. :KDE Star:

----------


## utester

I have a Lenovo Thinkpad x61s with no CD drive, initially running Vista Business.  I first installed 7.04 using WUBI and converted it to a standard install using LVPM.  (The LVPM conversion process worked OK except for an issue with the bootloader timeout initially being set to 0 -- I posted about this separetely).  Then I upgraded to 7.10 over the network.  The install process appeared to go fine, until it was time to reboot.  Booting hung with an error message: Kernel panic: unable to mount root fs.  Luckily I was still able to boot into my older kernel.  After some digging, I noticed that there was a missing initrd line in menu.lst.  After adding this line to the section for the 2.6.22-14 kernel, I was able to boot:

initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic

Does anyone know why this line would have been missing after the install?

Once I was booted into 7.10, I was happy to see that my Intel 4965AGN wireless card was now recognized (it hadn't been working in 7.04).

I tried putting the laptop to sleep.  It went to sleep fine but had trouble waking up (just like me sometimes, I suppose  :Smile:   The backlight was off after waking up.  I did some searching and found that adding the acpi_sleep=s3_bios kernel parameter fixed the problem.  I haven't fiddled with hibernation yet but it's not working "out of the box".

I also notice some wierd, psychedelic output from the video card during bootup and also during resume from sleep, but it's fleeting and not really a problem.

I haven't done much testing of applications, sound, video, etc.

Summary: the install/upgrade worked but with some glitches.

----------


## JohnnyC44

Flawless upgrade from fiesty to gutsy on a Dell E1505n -- thanks Ubuntu!  There was a minor problem with fuzzy fonts in Firefox, but a quick forum search told me to change the font rendering from best shapes to subpixel smoothing and that helped a lot.  I waited two months to do this as I hoped all the kinks would be worked out by then; apparently they were.

----------


## tech9

> The purpose of this thread is to share your experience installing/upgrading gutsy.
> 
> Did it worked flawlessly ? 
> Did you got problems ? 
> Did you manage to solve them ? 
> if yes how ?
> ...
> ...
> .
> ...


Installed 7.10 clean.... flawlessly  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:

----------


## jorjonzn

Hope this is the right place to post.
Ubuntu is certainly for computer professionals, not the average home user!  Did the mini install of Gutsy;  took me several tries to get it running. Cannot get Firefox to use Java or Flash addons.  Have spent the evening installing and removing Flash, Javas, Gnash, GCJ.....still no go.
My PC is slow, but, it ran Windows 98 just fine.  For networking installed XP, which was slow.  Ubuntu is 6 times slower than XP!  I am ready to forget this Linux thing and go back to Windows:  at least you can install Microsoft and then it works.

----------


## Scarlett

I voted "install/ worked flawlessly"

I've broken Ubuntu many times and have installed every flavor since Dapper at least twice and this is the best install process I've had yet.  I'm very happy to see that the 64bit version was available on a live CD with graphical interface.  (It almost felt like cheating.)  It detected my screen resolution and refresh rate  correctly which is something I distinctly remember getting a headache over in previous installs.  I didn't have to comment out the lines that used to want to refer back to the CD, which was very nice since I always forget which file that is, and everything had that comforting brown look to it.  (Oh well, you can't have everything.)

It seems to me like more things are being tailored for 64bit, which is nice.  I don't feel like I'm standing out there on the bleeding edge by myself anymore, and that's a good thing.  I was running out of band-aids.

----------


## dc2610

This has been an absolute nightmare for me. As much as I hate Windows I'm going to go screaming right back to it because I can't take trying to get Ubuntu to work. I can't figure anything out and I'm tired of being frustrated and reading these forums and not getting anywhere.

At least Windows Vista on my computer works. It even connects to the internet.

----------


## oldsoundguy

I am not some kid .. 70 year old experimenter!)
Just a note .. installed on 3 machines at present.  Two went flawlessly.  An OLDER MACHINE (P III 733 with 768 @ 133, 80GB HD, ATI 9800) was a problem. Went round and round about that. Finally had to completely re-set the BIOS HD recognition to auto and auto .. and had to make the boot sector less than 8gb.  After that, only one upgrade problem that required terminal usage to fix. (got the code from another member of this forum!)
ZERO networking problems including two of the boxes on WIRELESS (D-Link).  All I had to do there was use the network set up tool and enter the correct info into same!
(do wish I could BURN IN a Gutsy into my PDA .. it is stuck with Win 2003!! LOL)

----------


## labeeb97

I voted install-worked flawlesly , because installing it was cake. But before installation I had to open up the computer and pull out the IDE cord from the hard drive and plug it back in, but that was'nt Ubuntu's fault. And I had to install some Graphics drivers but that was cake too.

----------


## oldsoundguy

> Hope this is the right place to post.
> Ubuntu is certainly for computer professionals, not the average home user!  Did the mini install of Gutsy;  took me several tries to get it running. Cannot get Firefox to use Java or Flash addons.  Have spent the evening installing and removing Flash, Javas, Gnash, GCJ.....still no go.
> My PC is slow, but, it ran Windows 98 just fine.  For networking installed XP, which was slow.  Ubuntu is 6 times slower than XP!  I am ready to forget this Linux thing and go back to Windows:  at least you can install Microsoft and then it works.



You need to learn to use Google.  IF you had, you would find a VERY complete WIKI at ubuntuguide.org. THAT will hold your hand and help you to install everything you need in the browser and every where else.  Helps to open it in a non full screen window and then open your terminal (what you use to install programs in Linux .. any build).  (terminal is: Applications> Accessories>)  Using your mouse .. COPY AND PASTE .. control C and control V do not work in Linux .. neither does drag and drop) (but you DO have to be on line to use it .. when in doubt .. HARD WIRE in!)

You also need to use the Add/Remove under the Applications to install and the System> Administration> Package Manager to add items.

The reasoning behind the somewhat convoluted way of installing makes sense when you activate the gray cells .. no more single click and "OOPS  installed that darn virus" that happens in WinBLOWS!

----------


## oneiota

Upgrade - I couldn't get my new graphics card to work so I re-installed Gutsy 7.10.  

Now having reinstalled, the graphics works but I cannot get DVDs to play with anything other than VLC.  I have read numberous threads and downloaded countless plugins, players, libs, codecs.  I had freedom to play DVDs with almost anything (totem, xine) before installing 7.10 and wasn't restricted to VLC. Oh dear.

Otherwise, all seems well.  I still am happy with Ubuntu, I've been a loyal user from Edgy to Gutsy, but this is by far the most problematic release for me.  (Mind you, perhaps my expectations and demands are also rising and it's unfair to say that this is the most problematic.)

----------


## jorjonzn

What is getting to me about finishing my Gutsy Firefox setup iis that after I installed flashplugin it shows up  in Synaptic package as being installed.  Itś there. But, Firefox does not see it. About :Razz: lugins does not bring it up.  I´ve read a few dozen posts on the forum and elsewhere that tell how to install flashplugin-nonfree.  But, the dang thing is installed already!
Oh well.

----------


## Umbro_domini

Installing gutsy 7.10 was quite fast compared to vista.. but only got problems with sounds at first but fixed it by downloading linux module from synaptics package manager....now I'm dual booting Gutsy and VIsta...

----------


## inzi2u

Well Ubuntu gutsy gibbon.. worked fine for me on from a fresh install..

But when i tried to install kubuntu.. i had some issues with it.. especially i couldn't seem to update the package list.. i still have no idea why that happens.. I removed Adept manager but i can't install synaptic on kubuntu because i can't update the package list.. 
i hope that they fix this problem in the upcoming version...

But ubuntu works fine... UBUNTU ROCKS~!~~

----------


## jrela2000

I have a Gateway MT6451 Laptop that came with Vista Home Premi.
Here's my lspci


```
00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge (rev 10)
00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
00:04.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
00:05.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)
00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)
00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller (rev 80)
00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 83)
00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller (rev 80)
00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge (rev 80)
00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge (rev 80)
00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map
00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller
00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS485 [Radeon Xpress 1100 IGP]
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8038 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 14)
05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
08:09.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller
08:09.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
08:09.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)
```


I hated Vista so I rolled back to XP Pro.  I'm guessing since Vista was packaged with my laptop, the hardware curved towards it, because anything I plugged in usb or media card slot, I went through 10 minutes of driver updating and installation approving.  Got real old real quick.  I remembered a friend who had Fedora on a laptop before so I decided to go for it.  Well that and this vid:

http://www.youtube.com/v/xC5uEe5OzNQ&rel=1

So I tried slamd64, slackware, ubuntu, fedora, and came back to ubuntu bc the wireless did work on it for about 3 days.  Being a noob, all of this was hard, but I realized that ubuntu did pretty much what all of those outdated long and boring terminal tutorials said I had to do automatically.  Where my first ubuntu try was a headache, the second one was a breeze.  There are a couple of minor things I'm working out on it, but I have learned in order to keep it simple, just go with whatever has a respository that I can tap into.

----------


## cool2000m

I have had a very bad experience upgrading. It said that it upgraded fine, but now all it does is boot into terminal and the screen goes black for a few minutes. Anybody know how to fix this?

Oh, and just for the record, feisty worked also untill the update, and after that most of my games didn't even open and my screensavers didn't even load. I still haven't gotten any solution or replies to either of my threads, so I was hoping for some answers here.

----------


## linkunderscore

this has been the worst upgrade/install experience i have had with ubuntu


...and I have been around since warty

----------


## Orfintain

Alot of applications check the amount of memory available before Attempting to install.

Ubuntu on the other hand tried to install on 1.8 g which wasn't enough , Leaving me with no working  OS and I had to format the harddrive.

A warning such as "you need 4 or 5 gigs(whatever it is) of continuous space before attempting a install for duel boot system   " would have really nice

----------


## swheatley

NooneReally: any luck figuring out the wake up issue with your keyboard/mouse? I'm having the same problem with my Dell E1405. Seems to happen with suspend or hibernate, but with less consistency than what you experienced.

----------


## antisocialist

i installed on my desktop, upgraded on my laptop. this is because my desktop's internet connection was running really slow for some reason, anyway both worked flawlessly, all i had to do on the upgrade was restart and everything was exactly the same as before (as far as settings go)

----------


## MRCeltic

Install went smoothly, didn't have any problem's.

Track Point Scroll didn't work within browser's which didn't think off( Didn't work in Mozilla with XP Pro either)  Wasn't too hard to fix that added two lines of code to xorg.conf file

Video Card Driver's were acting up when I tried to get Logitech V200 Mouse Extras button's working.  Decided to try at a later time, and make sure everything else was running smoothly.

Haven't had any issue's since.  Runs smoother and faster performance then XP or Vista.

IBM Think Pad R40 2723-LU7
Pentium 4 Centrino 1.4Ghz
1GB PQI DDR400
WD 100GB 5400rpm PATA
ATi Radeon 7500 32MB
Intel Pro 2200b/g
Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy

----------


## SnEptUne

I know the developer are working hard for this release, but to put it mildly, gusty isn't even up to standard.  From my upgrade to dapper, than to feisty, and finally to gusty today, direct-rendering no longer works.  I am using nvidia-glx-new, which works fine on feisty.  I suspect it is library problem, but anyway, if something this basic doesn't work...  "Linux" will never get popular with release like this.

----------


## linkunderscore

> this has been the worst upgrade/install experience i have had with ubuntu
> 
> 
> ...and I have been around since warty


I was having a bad day. Its working...The upgrade completely fubared X though. I just wiped my / and started over. Im glad I learned a while back to have my /home on another partition.

----------


## quirks

The upgrade process itself went through without any problems.

However, I initially had some trouble with Firefox printing to PDF (I use CUPS-PDF, because Firefox still doesn't use the Gnome print dialog - one of my greatest hopes for the new release.  :Sad: ) But after some googling I found a solution here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...82/comments/11. AppArmor didn't allow CUPS-PDF to write to some directory I had specified as a destination.

Another thing, which I came across, is that I am not able to delete printers anymore. The printer configuration won't accept my password. But I don't care that much about it, because there is no need to delete one anymore (at least at the moment).

Thirdly, it seems like my graphical system crashes more often than it did before the upgrade. And this is really annoying!  :Mad:  I have always had problems with my Intel card - which I cannot understand, because Intel even provides the source code to the driver and still it is not half as reliable as the driver for my NVidia card. But now after the upgrade it crashes more often than it does not! I am heading to buy a new NVidia card soon, I guess.  :Mad: 

And another thing, which appears to be a problem after every upgrade, is that there is always so much stuff not yet translated. Unfortunately, this does not only hold true for brand new applications, but also for the older ones. And even some very trivial translations are missing: I recently noticed that in one application everything is translated except for the item "Print ..." in the menu. How can that be?!

Apart from these bugs, I must admit they also fixed some.

quirks

Edit: I would like to add: the upgrade seems to have messed up the package for installing the Firefox Flash-plugin. Fortunately, I found a solution here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/19584

----------


## niceguy123

First try - big disappointment so far.

I've been using 7.4 for a few months now. And am very pleased with the move from ms windows. 

Today I was reading an Ubuntu guide and came across  "How to Upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy" so I figured "why not" should be only better, and how long could an update take. 

I started the update using system>administration>update manager 

while it was running I continued reading the guide and saw something about ctrl+alt+f1  for some strange reason I tried that. 

What happened is that my GUI disappeared and the screen went linux

Being that I couldn't figure how to get back to GUI after about an hour I restarted the computer from the on button on the box.

Ubuntu 7.4 came back on, but, its not functioning properly.  

1. I can't open folders in my etc.
2. system>administration>update manager won't open. 

What can I do to fix this?

What I plan on doing if I don't get a better answer here is:

1. I have backed up all of my  home folder on a dvd.
2. I am now downloading 7.10 
3. I'll reinstall it from the disk and rebuild my desktop under the new installation.

Is there an easier way out?

----------


## jmorales

Just upgraded to Gutsy on a brand new drive and everything worked great. Got second 19" widescreen lcd and with a simple few clicks in the nvidia-settings, have twinvew set up and a nice huge desktop now. Now i just have to find a way to hook up my old IDE hdd's one of which has XP on it. Started a thread in the forum. 

P.S. I want the dual boot to XP because I received Call of Duty 4 for the pc and im anxious!

----------


## ShelJ

Tried Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and now Xubuntu.  Switching back after a lapse in judgment for a couple of years  ...   Anyways, Xubuntu is the fastest (yippie!).  For each one, I had to try a couple of different configurations for the CD to work, eg. Xubuntu works best, for me, w/ LVM lock, while annoying, it at least provides incr sense of security.  More annoying, however is that problem of sound not working every time I login, causing me to restart a couple of times, if I want to listen to music.  Again Xubuntu is best for this problem,  Finally , another annoyance is that I randomly get lines across the screen, giving the appearance of the screen being shattered and placed back together, not as frequently w/ Xubuntu, may need a vid card upgrade, which I can't afford at the moment.
  I'm mainly using my computer for CAD and 3D modeling and animation, which I'm just learning.

  Overall!!  I love Ubuntu, and I'm glad I switched back  ...   :LOL:   :Guitar:

----------


## Gallo_Pinto

When I installed, it would not make any partitions for me! It would say there was an error formatting the ext3 (I think) partition, and would bring me back to the dialogue where you set up the partition sizes and such. I used a PCLinuxOS live disc to create and format the partitions, and then I went back to the Ubuntu and it worked nicely. Every other step of install, including setting up the fglrx driver for ATI radeon 9550, worked very nicely.

----------


## beebelo

I voted for "many problems that I've not been able to solve", which is not entirely true; however the option I need isn't listed...  The upgrade was a disaster, so I wiped it out and started over...

I run Ubuntu Studio with lots of additional installs (such as the complete Open Office, and additional programming apps, and other stuff.)  Prior to the upgrade I made sure my repositiories were back to the default (removed medibuntu, for example).  A ways into the upgrade, my first error was something to do with python-numeric.  Then another python related error.  Then another.  Like a snowball rolling downhill, the errors magnified until the upgrade crashed.  

When the upgrade failed, I first tried to reinstall the system without reformatting my /home partition, but then I couldn't log in.  Luckily I had my data backed up so it was no major deal to just wipe everything clean and start over.   

Since the reinstall, I have had one issue to complain about**:  When the kernel update came through, I lost my 1024x768 framebuffer at boot.  I should explain that I like to boot with the text showing in console mode--I always turn off splash--so I can watch the "OK"s scroll by on black screen :).  Anyway, after the kernel update last week, the console mode boot screen refused to display, so I had a _completely_ black screen until gdm started.  I couldn't get any vga=___ to work.  I got tired of messing with it and just set grub to vga=normal.  

So that's my story...

----------


## commbot

Laughable. This is my second time upgrading from feisty to gutsy. First time I scrapped it after i found my HP printer wouldn't work any more and i could no longer log in without a password (yeah, yeah, I know, but it's a home computer fir chrissakes), That was enough to back off and install Vista for a while. 

OK, six weeks later. with my Vista hardware upgrade I can use Compiz so I install again, This time the printer works but now I can't install Open Office and I have to set my screen and vga card setting every time I boot up. 

I appreciate all the efforts of the Ubuntu guys to get OSS out into the real world but really, what's the point of rushing out an upgrade that doesn't work as well as the system it replaces?

Er, Windows ME? OS7.6? Ring any bells?

Anyway, good luck with that. The brown scheme kinda annoys me anyway.

----------


## snaggler

Installed last night, been a prisoner of windows since 3.0.  Flawless for me.

read read read the forums / original documentation and it's sooo much easier than any windows troubleshooting.

----------


## brett611

Nothing new here I expect but...you asked!

I did a full install of Gutsy on an HP Pavilion a1310n desktop that was running XP.  AMD 64, 1gig ram.  ATI All in "Wonder" xpress 200, 180 gig hd.  The install went flawlessly.  I had some issues with mounting an external hd but I attribute that to lack of familiarity with the concept of mounting.

Amarok and Exaile both suck from my experience.  I have 400gigs of music and both apps would freeze up.  Rhythmbox works perfectly.

The user forums are amazing.  I've had beaucoup problems with XP and the 'support' options involve guessing/praying or handing over to some moron at Best Buy.  The forums themselves justify the switch.

Love Synaptic for ease of use, love the lockdown capabilities of user accounts.  All apps run smoothly, w/o the memory leaks common to msft

Still trying to figure out how to download/install new themes & backgrounds(other than right clicking in firefox)

----------


## niceguy123

I have so far ruined my previous installation of 7.4 that was working fine (and keep hearing a ringing voice in the back of my head that says "if its not broken, don't fix it). 

My first try was via the update manager, but I already detailed in an earlier post, got stuck in the middle.

So I downloaded a new copy of 7.10 and burnt it on a CD.

BTW that was after trying to download from one location all night and then picking another one.

For some reason that came out damaged and would should the begining Ubuntu splash but not go into live or install.

I burnt a 2nd. CD

This one seems to work. Goes though all of the stages, live and then a chose install. On two try's it seems to get stuck at 82% of installation.

I have left it there for a few hours whit new progress and tried again with the same result.

I am trying again now. If it doesn't work this time, I will reinstall 7.4

----------


## Siggy75

It just works! Installed on old Pentium III Coppermine, with 1GB RAM and 30 GB drive and an old Oxygen (3Dlabs) video card on a 1600 x 1200 flat panel. What can I say - it just works (I've heard that somewhere!!).

----------


## nerval

Well, firefox crashes on flash, galeon crashes on flash too; so can't watch youtube videos properly.

Azureus isn't working properly.

Totem player ain't working too.

Frostwire crashes all the time too.

And sometimes, when it feels like it; it goes back to the login screen.

When did Ubuntu became Windows?

----------


## skoalman88

I did a fresh install of Gutsy a while ago. My wireless card wouldn't work, so I was using my other laptop which has Fesity on it. After some searching (5 minutes the other day) I found the info I needed for the wireless and now everything is good to go.

As always, Ubuntu has put out another fine product!!

----------


## niceguy123

Killed my computer trying to install gutsy. Lost all of my data. Finally got gutsy running. I can access other computers on my network, but for some reason I am not getting through to the internet via Firefox and not able to get applications via synaptic package manager.  :Sad:

----------


## Ben Branch

I did an upgrade via upgrade manager from Feisty. The upgrade process itself proceeded without
any errors encountered, but there were some problems afterward.

First, I saw no way to use compiz and had just the standard GNOME metacity interface. No visible
way to start compiz or to switch. I had to download to additional packages via synaptic, one for the
GL Desktop and one for advanced settings.

Compiz took a long time to get set the way I wanted it. Sometimes GL Desktop will start (item
on the taskbar appears), wait for 10 or 15 seconds, and then disappear. A second GL Desktop
start with not only work, but sometimes resurrects the first GL Desktop and all heck breaks loose.
Also, the Advanced Settings seems to have no rhyme or reason as to when changes take effect.
Some changes take place immediately and some require logging out and back in again.

Second, lots of unnecessary stuff for my home PC. I went from about 120 processes reported
by gkrellm to over 200. When I turned off user tracking it dropped by at least 40 processes. I also
didn't need bluetooth, or mailping/munim, or automatic AT, or rsync. And why have both the ACPI
_and_ the APMD daemons running?

Some of my gkrellm configuration disappeared.

The red logout/reboot/switch etc. panel button sometimes will lock up the mouse and keyboard
for 30 seconds before it presents its panel, sometimes *with* the suspend/hiberate options and
sometimes without.

----------


## RPDiep

My installation of Gutsy ran flawlessly. 
At least, it did when I selected the Safe Graphics installation option.

I'm using the i386 version of Gutsy now.

The AMD64 version however locked up every time I tried to install it.

----------


## cipher_nemo

I just finished building a server for my home network. It's a file server with Samba and MP3 player to act as my primary stereo system. This is my third PC now with Ubuntu 7.10 on it as the other two are HTPCs running MythTV.

Installation w/ 64-bit LiveCD installer was 100% Flawless!

On top of that, Ubuntu is buttery smooth with this low-end PC. These components are still available, but they are very low-end compared to hardware currently on the market. For example, the CPU was $33, the mobo was $47, and the memory module was $15. I thew out my brand preferences for value deals. Still, I avoided buying crap brands.  :Smile: 

Even though the motherboard has built-in sound and video, I decided to spring a little more for a video and sound card. I disabled the built-in video and sound, so I don't know how well Ubuntu would have handled it (probably just fine since they're both supported in this version of the Linux kernel). Here's the system specs for my low-end server to let people know what worked 'out-of-the-box' with Gutsy:Mobo: Gigabyte AM2 socket NVIDIA nForce 6100/405 Micro-ATX mobo (GA-M61SME-S2)CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3000+ Orleans 1.8GHz AM2 socket (ADA3000IAA4CW)CPU Cooler: Scythe SCNJ-1100PRAM: Patriot 512MB DDR2-800 memory module (PSD251280081)Video: Gigabyte 7200GS 128MB GDDR2 PCI-ESound: Creative Sound Blaster Audigy SE SB0570LPVPHDD: Western Digital SE 160GB with a Scythe HDD coolerOptical: none (I used a spare 2000-vintage CD-RW to install Ubuntu, then removed it since it's a server)Mouse: Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical 1.1A USBKeyboard: KeyTronic USB KT300U2Monitor: Samsung 17" SyncMaster 731B LCDEven with an $80 Antec Minuet 300 case, this entire build was only $507.89 _including the monitor_, keyboard, and mouse! Add to that $0 for Ubuntu, the best O/S out there.  :Wink: 

And it runs Ubuntu as smooth as a Core 2 CPU with 2GB of RAM runs Vista.  :Smile:

----------


## PvSinNL

Yesterday I finally decided to upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy, and as far as I can tell right now it went flawlessly. I haven't tested everything yet, but the important stuff (including sound and Wi-Fi with WPA) works.

Hardware: Acer Aspire 2012 WLMi notebook, Intel Centrino (1.5 GHz Pentium M, 855GME chipset) with built-in 2200BG WLAN, 768 MB RAM, ATI Mobility Radeon 9700 (using the fglrx driver), 1280x800 screen, Creative Audigy 2 ZS notebook soundcard, MS Wireless Laser Mouse 6000

----------


## ninique

I installed Kubuntu Gutsy on my laptop a couple weeks ago (an Acer Aspire 9300). . . and I was really surprised on how well everything worked. I was expecting to run into driver problems or whatnot like the ones I encountered while trying to setup my printer on my Desktop PC under Feisty, but the new restricted drivers thingy made everything so easy; I didn't have to look for the right nVidia driver, or hunt around for the firmware for my wireless card; it was all done for me. Even the webcam, which had been reported from several sources not to run under linux actually worked when I fired up Kopete O.O 

And this runs soooo much better than the vista crap that came with the laptop XD

----------


## sboisen

So far, only *failure* installing install ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso on a standard but older Dell Dimension 2350, Pentium 4 with 512Mb RAM and a Dell flat panel monitor. 

I'm booting from CD. If i choose the install option, i get the initial splash screen and activity bars, then the screen goes white and nothing else happens (or i can't see what it is).

If i choose the safe graphics option, i get the progress bar, then 4 lines ending with "running local boot scripts", then a cursor and a dialog about configuring the screen. If i choose continue, the same four lines are redisplayed, but nothing ever happens beyond that point. Same result if i choose test rather than continue.

Checking the CD integrity returns with no errors. 

I'd appreciate any advice on how to make this work (or if there are better Linux distributions to try for this kind of hardware). Seems to me if i can't even make a live version work, actually installing or trying to use ubuntu will be hopeless.

----------


## bcn17

Live cd boot 32 and 64 bit would fail. alternate cd install 64 bit. Restricted drivers for 8600M GT work fine. Everything with sound worked except the sound!  Fn keys, music players etc. Fixed with ossmix. 
See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...4&postcount=60

----------


## sboisen

> So far, only *failure* installing install ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso on a standard but older Dell Dimension 2350, Pentium 4 with 512Mb RAM and a Dell flat panel monitor.


However, *success* installing from the alternate distribution (so no live test, but that's okay).

----------


## ~LoKe

Complete and utter failure with the 64bit 7.10 CD.  It fails while booting up; I can't even get my hands on the command line, it won't get that far.  I guess I'll have to try the alternate CD, though I'm confident it'll screw up, too.  It's sad to think that after everything, the reason I won't be using ubuntu will be because I can't install the damn thing.

----------


## scamper_22

I actually installed ubuntu for temporary use.
My windows xp laptop decided to clunk out (NTDLL missing error) or something of the like.  I couldn't find the XP cd that came with the laptop, so I installed ubuntu first on a spare partition until i realized I had lost my XP cd permanently.  So, I reinstalled ubuntu on its own.

I actually started with fiesty 7.04 AMD 64 and then upgraded to 7.10 AMD 64.
It's on a compaq r3000 laptop.
There were kinks, but I've solved them all.

I think many of them were solved in more complex ways than needed.  Often times I would solve something via a script and then later searches would find a better way to do it.

1.  wireless networking was a bit of a pain.  i tried a bunch of things until i finally got it working.
2.  nvidia drivers were actually easy to install takes to the restricted drivers manager.
3.  getting firefox to work with flash... was not bad 
4.  my dvd would not work, but it turned out I had to upgrade my firmware...strange how it worked fine in windows.  I haven't tested DVD writing yet.

Some tools I wish someone had showed me was automiatix and Envy.  These two tools automatically do much of the work for non-free software.  I found these later on.

Also, this may not be the right place to ask a question as they're 3000+ posts so who will read it  :Capital Razz: , but how often does ubuntu upgrade the software.  For example, from the time pidgin releases a new version, when will that get picked up by the ubuntu repositories?

----------


## ~LoKe

> Complete and utter failure with the 64bit 7.10 CD.  It fails while booting up; I can't even get my hands on the command line, it won't get that far.  I guess I'll have to try the alternate CD, though I'm confident it'll screw up, too.  It's sad to think that after everything, the reason I won't be using ubuntu will be because I can't install the damn thing.


Booted up the alternate CD and installed without issue!  Perfect!

----------


## jrthom444

I only had one problem.  I own a WPN111 wireless adapter and that thing was a pain to get working.  Thankfully to the forums I was able to get it working. 

I have a dual boot system between ubuntu (primary) and windows xp.  I have yet to get everything running under windows.

Thank you ubuntu community!

----------


## tom1979

Dont know if this is the right place, but im using an acer aspire 5520 gemstone, amd64bit. Had to use the 32bit live cd to install, 64bit has too many issues. NVIDIA  8400m g graphics 128mb dedicated, and atheros wifi card.

I had several issues, but SPLINTERCELLGUY Spent some time through VNC with access to my machine and lan connection and got everything working perfectly! There were issues with the wifi giving itself a false name, the sound didnt work and needed backporting, restricted drivers were loaded to fix the GFX.

Bassicly im well happy with it now, and had to plug a thanx to SPLINTERCELLGUY, so maybe anyone with the same lappy could ask him how to fix.

cheers, tom.

Just to note im running a dual boot with vista and managed that myself  :Wink:

----------


## big_slick

System:

Dell Dimension 8400
P4 3.4Ghz 1 MB Cache
4Gig RAM
HDD1 160G SATA
HDD2 250G SATA

Config:

Installed 7.10 (32 bit) in less than 30 minutes. System is XP dual boot with Ubuntu on the second SATA drive. Used the guided install method and it worked like a dream. Instead of using the live CD for a couple of weeks, I installed and used wubi for a while. Still using the free drivers for now as I am not having trouble with anything. Once I get more comfortable, I may use the NVIDIA driver for my video card.

I am interested to see how the no antivirus/spyware thing works in Linux. I have been using a CentOS (by way of Red Hat) distro called SME Server at work for a year or so with no issues. I chose Ubuntu due to the user community. The SME developers aren't really helpful.

----------


## oldsoundguy

as to your AV situation, unless you are running a server that has WINDOWS computers on it, no need for AV.  You will see why soon when you go to start installing additional items.  It takes a hell of a lot more than a single accidental click on a file or linkthat has an .exe file in it  or viewing a corrupted JPEG to install ANYTHING into ANY Linux system.  (unlike Windows, where just breathing on a baddie will get it installed). You will also noticed that you do not have to spend 4-6 hours a week "cleaning up" your computer if there is NO WINDOWS OS on it.

----------


## BrianCWC

> the first day it came out i tried to update thru update-manager and on the "preparing software" stage i got:
> 
> Failed to fetch http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/OOo2/./Packages.gz 404 Not Found
> 
> and nearly a week later i still get the same message.  i tried googling the error message (nada),along with parts of the error message (got an ubuntu forum, but in german! doh!) and pasting that url into my browser did indeed yield a 404 (although it makes the '/./' in the url disappear when i try to point there...).  Methinks something isn't there which is supposed to be there?  but apparently it's working for other people, so theirs isn't looking for this mystery file while mine is?  oh ubuntu.



I have the same problem - do hope someone finds the answer!

----------


## fiel

My install worked flawlessly.  This is my first time trying out Linux and I had reinstalled a fresh copy of Windows prior.

----------


## silent the spy

Install from cd went ok. Have a repeating problem. Trying to add a few programs from add/remove applications, Click on program ie WINE. box appears saying 

'the list of aplications is not available, click on reload to load it. to reload the list you need a working internet connection'

as you can tell I have an internet connection. click refresh, downloading package box appears, 6 packages downloading, box disapears, try to click WINE and I get the same loop over and over. Not in a stuck loop, I mean it just repeats the same sequecne and nothing can install, same happens on updates

sorry if thats confusing, still learning  :Smile: 

john

----------


## peterroots

I have a slow internet connection (expensive too) so I wanted to use the cd to upgrade to gutsy (kubuntu).  Unfortunatly you can only do this with the alternative install disk so I had to resort to a reinstall.
This worked ok but then I had to reinstall all the extra software I had on my computer (a toshiba tecra).

My dialup internet still does not work with kppp but still does with wvdial.

still can't access pop3 mail over dialup unless I shut knetwork manager.

offered me the chance to use the new nvidia driver, which I took.  Later discovered it was not actually using it at all.  I discovered this when i plugged in an acer lcd screen.
Previously I could plug in an external monitor or data projector and it just worked (laptop screen blank external working at its max resolution) now the install start up shows on the external then all goes blank.
Playing with the nvidia settings program showed me the new nvidia driver was not in use but when activated I still could not use the external - the nvidia gui showed both monitors but i could not switch between them and then the usual monitor config (in system settings) stopped working altogether after having used it several times to try and swich monitors.  anyway after much fiddling I got the external to work but only at the resolution of the built in monitor - twinview would not  let me use both or switch dynamically between them.

Scanning works with usb scanner (used to in 6.04 or was it 10) but not in 7.04 (did with scanbuttond).
Hibernate does not work suspend sometimes does (but PLEASE don't fix this I would rather scan thanks).

my modem was recognized (first time this has happened) but don't know if it works as I use a usb cdma phone to connect to internet (this does not work without some fiddling - nice person posted a very easy fix that I would never in  a million years have come up with)

getting DVD's to play is now a doddle!

I did not bother to keep openoffice as I had the version direct from openoffice and every version of *buntu seems to fix one problem and replace it with another while the vanilla openoffice offering just works - I know what I had worked and could not face finding out what might go wrong so I will remain ignorant of what the *buntu team has in it's offering this time round.  wish I did not keep getting offers to update openoffice to the now uninstalled *buntu version though

the new network manager seems to tolerate aliases and not wipe them out like the old one did - only tried this with one off alias not ones permanently set up

would really prefer not to have the windows versions of some software on the live cd as the space could be better used in providing firefox for kubuntu instead of having to download it

overall I like the new offering
keep up the good work!

----------


## n8allen

Gateway MT6451 Gutsy 32 
I had problems with Broadcom 34xx -fixed by installing 7.10 LiveCD while wired to internet
ATI drivers needed fixed but I can't remember what I did.
hunted down all of the avail plugins for firefox and with the ATI fix internet works great. except for the tv websites. I'll have to wait for nbc,abc,cbs,fox to get with the program.

then system would hang on reboot intermittently. I tried all of the acpi boot options and they  all worked some of the time but not always. eventually I shut off quiet splash at boot to see where it hung up and it has not hung since.
 I want my WinMedPlayer back I have not found a suitable replacement. I am going to Iraq soon and I want all of the multimedia capabilty I had with vista with out the headache. So far much headache limited multimedia. But I am determined to make it work. :Guitar:

----------


## gratefulfrog

running on AMD64 with tons and tons of personal packages installed as well as tons from the repositories: the automated upgrade worked *flawlessly, including ATI graphics card* support and xorg fonts which usually screwed up in the past!

This was the easiest upgrade ever! 

GOOD WORK UBUNTU TEAM! 

Still can't get flash to work in the 64bit firefox, though...

Cheers,
GF.

----------


## cipher_nemo

I just did an upgrade from 7.04 Feisty to 7.10 Gutsy (32-bit) on an older PC without a hitch (was running Fedora Core 5, then Feisty, now Gutsy). I did run into the refresh rates reportedly incorrectly by NVIDIA's restricted drivers, but disabling it in my xorg.conf (added line: Option    "DynamicTwinView"    "false") worked fine. Specs of the PC that worked great with the upgrade:

Mobo: Gigabyte GA-8IPE1000G 478 socket, Intel 865PE chipset, ATX w/ a 1.5 year old BIOS version
CPU: Intel Celeron D 330 (2.66 GHz socket 478 )
Memory: OCZ Platinum 1GB dual-channel kit DDR-400
Video: BFG NVIDIA 6600GT 128MB AGP (stock firmware version)
Sound: (using built-in sound)
TV Tuner: Hauppauge PVR-500 MCE
HDD: Western Digital RE 250GB SATA


Another success.  :Smile:

----------


## psylem

Well here's my experience, I had a few major issues that have nothing to do with the distro really, but none the less this is what I experienced after I attempted to upgrade. I ended up just installing Kubuntu from scratch so it's a bit of Ubuntu Fiesty vs. Kubuntu Gutsy comparison towards the end. I should also point out that poll is flawed, since you can only vote for either install or upgrade. I'd like to vote on both.

Updates really annoy me in general, every time I start up a computer or a piece of software, when all I want to do is get some work done, the first thing it does is pester me to update something or other. The consequences of not keeping up-to-date are scary enough for me not to firewall or delete all the various update checkers. I know from previous experience not to let a linux distro get too far behind or you'll never be able to figure out how to update it.

Anyway, I _had_ a perfectly working Feisty Ubuntu laptop with beryl and wine all meticulously configured to enable me to brag to all the pussies who got scammed by Vista (Vista was the single biggest reason I decided to finally make the switch to Linux for my desktop computing). Months of happiness ensued. Recently, after a couple of weeks of avoiding updates I finally decided to let it do it's thing. It said something about a major version upgrade... whatever! I just blindly clicked ok on stuff and let it go, well I didn't realise it was going to take so long and so the battery died half way thorough. DOH!

I restarted it and realised what had happened and started to worry that it might be a bit serious. It started back up again alright and aside from a warning about the upgrade process being interupted, it started upgrading from scratch again no worries. This time I made sure to plug it in at the wall and went off to work. When I got back home it had died a second time because I had neglected to actually switch on the switch (or some hippy had decided to switch it off, I'm still not sure what happened there but the point is it happened again somehow). So once again I begin the upgrade, it seems to recover alright. By this point I'm thinking "Wow, this upgrade process is damn robust if it can take a hammering like this. What a tribute to Champions of open source!". It appeared to run fine, I let it run overnight and the next morning it was stuck somewhere. I rebooted and got a bunch of xorg.conf errors and no GUI. So I made yet another mistake, I paniced and assumed it was all stuffed.

The next day I downloaded Kubuntu and just installed that over the top of that partition. I must say KDE is much nicer than Gnome. The first install didn't go so well because for some reason Adept reported a major version upgrade straight away and tried to upgrade Gutsy to Gutsy and then failed to reboot. The second installation attempt went smoothly when I avoided clicking the major version upgrade button. The first thing I noticed was the "Add/Remove Programs" option. The available packages were great, much easier to install use than the Gnome equivalents. Using Adept, I was able to setup a CISCO compatible VPN client to connect to work in about 15 minutes using only GUI's and importing my Windows client configuration file, I was impressed since this was something which had always eluded me in Gnome. I'm not prepared to spend days pouring over semi-obsolete documentation and hacking weird config files just to get something working. Well maybe I'll do that to get quality audio-visual performance, but that's a different story.

Downsides were the nvidia drivers were much easier to setup properly in Gnome (if I remember I just went into Synaptic and selected the "new" nvidia drivers), The nvidia settings applet which I used to easily configure dual-head was just missing. The sound is crackly in games at the moment and I still haven't solved that but when I first installed Ubuntu I had no sound at all, so to be fair this is an improvement. I still haven't figured out how to install CompizFusion on there. Adept has some issues, like failing to warn you about dependant packages and having no history or even logs to tell you what you've just nuked. I prefer Synaptic on that front. Also, Strigi is a piece of crap you don't need. But that's just a personal preference. I know these desktop index tools are all the rage these days on all the new operating systems, but what ever happened to just knowing where you files are because you have a structured file system? It was very easy to uninstall, and as soon as I figured out what it was that was exactly what I did with it. Konqueror also is a piece of crap browser, but the add remove programs thing was very easy to find and very user friendly. Lots of good packages in there.

Overall and despite the negatives I still think this is the best OS I've ever used. I'm never going back to Gnome, KDE craps all over it for desktop computing. I'd have to recommend Canonical focus on marketing Kubuntu over Ubuntu for end users.

----------


## OllieJ

I wanted to switch from Debian Lenny to Gutsy.

I was unsure how reliable resizing pf partition would work  so I did it myself with a life gparted cd. Then made a free hda5 as / for gutsy. This gave me lenny on hda2 and gutsy in parallel.

I was then able to copy settings of different apps to the new hda5 home dirs.

Now that there is no fall back use to lenny I need to merge both partions back and tell gutsy that its files are on hda2. Guess that will be done in a few minutes.

So Thumbs up for Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon.

----------


## dld

I decided to put Ubuntu on two older machines rather than fighting Fedora upgrades again.  Well, the less older machine wasn't difficult; I still have some more customization to do.  The 180 MHz Gateway is a big problem!!  It seems that the best resolution I can get is 800x600.  With that the"Install" window does not fit on the screen, and there are no scroll bars on it.  So I can't see the "back", "next", and what ever other buttons are there.  Well then, quess, hitting Tab and Enter a number of times until it appears that forward progress is being made.

We need scroll bars in Install, or put the buttons up top!!

----------


## matzza

*1. Did it worked flawlessly ?
2. Did you got problems ?
3. Did you manage to solve them ?
    if yes how ?*

1. No. It didn't worked flawlessly....
I've done an upgrade vie I-net and it seemed to work untill the point after downloading the files, installing and configuring them. 

2. Yes I did had some problems:[/B][/B]
Somewhere between installing and configuring the components, it hung up and nothing seemed to work. No response on my screen. No response by killing X. No response on anything I did.
And I waited allllllooonnng time before I decided to shutdown the machine the hard way.
After rebooting - same ****.

3. Yes, I found an other way to manage the problem.
After backing up my shi*- by the way, 8 hours later - I installed "gutsy" from the live disk, had done an upgrade, installed my stuff and back again... finaly


Managing the upgrade from DapperDra** to FaistyFawn was much easier....

----------


## hslottsb

Saw Manning had a book on Ubuntu Server. Got that in an effort to try to learn more. Downloaded 7.10 Server, Desktop and Jeos to try them in latest 6.0.2 VMWare Workstation.

Did it worked flawlessly ? - NO
Server installed OK. Reboot results in a 'PANIC CPU too old'. Seems my laptop CPU does not have PAE. A thing with certain Pentium M. hmmm...why no test for this before starting install and maybe then fall back on generic kernel? In any case I'd rather be told my version of CPU does not support PAE and to run I need a generic kernel rather than 'CPU too old'. Saves alot of googling. The workaround is to start doing a recover system installing generic kernel. Fine - but not for beginners. I left it at that.

So went on to Jeos since I wanted to run my Ubuntu in a VMWare machine. Installs flawless like Server but on Reboot hangs dead at first screen and thats it with Jeos. Left it at that. Maybe I misunderstood the use of Jeos.

Desktop install work just as fine as the other.Some graphical problems (wrong screen resolution) and VMWare Tools not installing OK but system runs atleast.

Did you got problems ? - YES
Did you manage to solve them ? - NOT entirely. Left Server install and Jeos install and had to use Desktop which was not what I needed.

Regards
H

----------


## Kzin

Install of Gutsy, replace existing Slackware install (format, fresh install)

Installed with some kinks.

1) Installer booted up and the GUI was very very very slow.  Took 20 minutes of just sitting there to render the first screen.  Buttons weren't completely rendered, and by mouse overing I found it to resemble a familiar desktop.  I was able to find Aternate graphics mode or some such.  After selecting that, the install went by without a hitch.

2) After my machine was installed, I needed to switch to static IP from DHCP.  Upon clicking the handy little gui deal in the top right and clicking "Manual configuration" and filling out the required info my net died.  Simply swapping it back to Roaming (or whatever it said) did not solve the problem.  I got down and dirty in the /etc/ folder to solve this (thank goodness I have linux experience).  Wont go into these details as they are documented in the forums.

Other than that nothing really went wrong.  There was some quirkyness setting up the nVidia drivers, but I just poked around in the gksudo nvidia-config and rebooted and it all worked.  Never did get Postfix to do what I wanted, but that's not Ubuntu's fault.

 :Guitar: 

Synopsis?  Much less trouble than Slackware.

----------


## michaelzap

I've got one system that just will not allow me to install Ubuntu on it. It's a Dell Inspiron 5100 laptop, so I couldn't get the Live CD to work to install from it (black screen instead of the desktop and no boot flags would fix it). So I figured no biggie I like the Alternate CD better anyway because it's faster. However that failed trying to resize the existing Windows partition and left me with an UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME blue screen on booting XP. So I booted from the XP install CD, entered recovery mode, ran chkdsk /r and then fixboot and that got me back into Windows. But now nothing can resize this partition. I've tried the Alternate CD installer, GParted, and Partition Magic, and they all fail. I get the infamous error 1529, which is in numerous unsolved forums threads all over the internet. I've defragged and chkdsked and deleted the Windows swap file and yadda yadda but nothing gets me any further. So unless I want to reformat over my partner's XP partition (and she has pretty emphatically said no to that idea), I'm stopped in my tracks. Although this doesn't seem to be an Ubuntu problem in particular, it's keeping Ubuntu off of one laptop for the time being.

----------


## JC Cheloven

Hi. My fresh install of Ubuntu 7.10 was ok. It made a partition, installed grub, etc.

BUT:
For some good reason I tried to re-install it again from the live cd, in the same partition (the one created in the first install). Well... perhaps I didn't find my way around, but the installer insisted in making a new partition instead of using the existing one. I ended with a messed-up grub, and I was unable to start linux nor windows. I ended reinstalling everything from scratch !!!  Not nice...

So, linux-newbies (as me): be careful with reinstalling. I think It's either poorly supported or poorly documented. 

  ___________________________________

----------


## cipher_nemo

michaelzap, if GParted and Partition Magic can't resize the volume, chances are there is something wrong with the partition, or the proprietary partition that Dell puts on its laptops for its recovery tools (not the XP partition) is hosing and/or confusing things.

If you want both XP and Ubuntu on there, I'd recommend wiping all partitions (after copying over existing data of course), and starting fresh from a clean XP install on its own partition, then an Ubuntu install after, in another partition.

I assume you were trying to resize an NTFS partition? With FAT32 or ext2/3 this would have been much easier.

----------


## GarethG

Install went ok, very simple.  However having major problems getting mythtv to work.

----------


## frodon

Just installed it on a new ACER 5720G laptop, all worked out of the box except the sound.

To fix the sound i had to follow the following instructions :
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestin...ght=%28acer%29
Then install the backport-modules :


```
sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-generic
```

----------


## arupdg

Hi,

I am using Dapper Drake at home on a Pentium 4 ASUS board and it installed smoothly.

I recently got a new PC in Office , an Athlon. I thought installation would be a breeze. It wasn't :Sad: 

I got this error:

[0.532000] PCI: Cannot allocate resources region 1 of device 0000:00:14.0

DUH  :Confused:

----------


## cipher_nemo

> I am using Dapper Drake...


On this second PC, are you installing Gutsy or Dapper? As for the error message, it means there wasn't enough system resources free to correctly initialize a PCI device (ie: video, audio, usb, etc.). I'd do a reset of resources for PCI devices in your system's BIOS, and make sure that you BIOS is configured for a Plug and Play O/S.

Windows is susceptible to this problem as well, since this is most likely related to how well your BIOS assigns resources (if not in PnP mode). Otherwise, the O/S just couldn't find any free resources to use (in PnP mode) as reported by the BIOS.

A similar problem (even though on Windows) and some discussion on what to check: http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=29876

----------


## arupdg

Ooops! Sorry for that! I am trying to install Gutsy (7.10). I am planning to give Dapper a try since Gutsy isn't working out.

I thought it was a BIOS thing but just don't know what to twiddle. The system came with ******* XP preinstalled. I set all BIOS items to default and tried a live CD install. It failed with the error message I quoted. In fact all installs failed with the same message.

arupdg





> On this second PC, are you installing Gutsy or Dapper? As for the error message, it means there wasn't enough system resources free to correctly initialize a PCI device (ie: video, audio, usb, etc.). I'd do a reset of resources for PCI devices in your system's BIOS, and make sure that you BIOS is configured for a Plug and Play O/S.
> 
> Windows is susceptible to this problem as well, since this is most likely related to how well your BIOS assigns resources (if not in PnP mode). Otherwise, the O/S just couldn't find any free resources to use (in PnP mode) as reported by the BIOS.
> 
> A similar problem (even though on Windows) and some discussion on what to check: http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=29876

----------


## cipher_nemo

arupdg, yup, the defaults in many BIOS makes may not set the PnP or resource handling correctly. I'd continue with that to find out where things are headed with the limited resource issue.

There is a small possibility that this is a driver issue in the Linux kernel with your specific mobo chipset (if you have a chipset other than Intel, NVIDIA, VIA, SiS, or ATI). Some SiS chipsets may have issues here (ie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16242).

----------


## zlggy

Working on two antique systems, one a Celeron 400MHz first with 120GB HD, now with 8GB HD, second with a PIII 450MHz with 120GB HD from Celeron system.  Both systems have 256MB RAM.
The Celeron system loaded well and ran fine albeit a little slow, until after a week or so the drive started acting flakey.  Suspected power supply so moved in older wimpier HD.  Reload seemed fine until reboot when system could not find HD boot sector.  Proper boot was accomplished (how I got here) by booting with CD and redirecting for boot from first found HD.  Something is still wrong with the boot sector of this HD, and since it booted before in WIN98...  It had been completely reformated for WIN98 NO-BOOT and used for backup on the WIN98 system.  The old boot disk (120MB) was removed and the backup disk was jumpered for master prior to installation.
The PIII 450 system has shown the problem was likely with the 120GB HD not the power supply, as each of two consecutive attempts to load proceeded into the install and had (non-matching) file errors during the install.  I will be getting a new HD and seeing what happens then.
I'm still trying though...

Update from yesterday, the PIII system problem was definitely the HD, NOT Gutsy.  Different HD worked fine.
Update a week later:  "We have found the problem, and the problem is US."  An update was done to the BIOS in the Celeron system to a post-2000 BIOS to keep Gutsy from complaining, and to allow a full power-down shutdown without my pushing the power button.  This update also RESET the boot sequence, deleting the hard disk from the list altogether!!  It is now working fine.

----------


## modelmark

It installed pretty well, but at first it kept complaining about a read error from the install cd. I checked everything but there was no error on the disc. I also had some problems pointing it to the right partitions. I did not quit get I had to change the mount point to / for the main drive. It seems that you should not do any browsing during install. Without doing anything it installed fine.
The gurb is unfortunately on the non boot harddisk and I can not indicate in my bios what hard disk to boot from. So I can only boot from the install CD and select boot from first hard disk. Somewhere else I saw a solution for that, but I am not sure I got that.
It updated the nvid video driver automatically en8500gt but there seem to be no dual screen support

I am just stuck now with trying to get a 32 bit installation to install. Most tutorials I tried so far for chroot did not work

----------


## Kevbert

Dual boot install Gutsy Gibbon with XP Pro.
Installation no problems.  Both systems work fine.
Problems with Belkin WLAN card based on Broadcom BCM4306 chipset.  Replaced with Pluscom WP-RT2561T which was detected immediately and no additional software was needed.
Still need to get APC SmartUPS working (connected to COM1).

----------


## MaxVK

I did some research and took some advice (From these forums) long before I actually put the disk in the drive. Subsequently the installation went perfectly as the third OS on the machine. Windows 2000 was first, followed by a dual boot with XP (For games), and finally Ubuntu.

The GRUB loader works very well, offering me a choice to use the Windows 2000 loader, which then gives me the choice of 2000 or XP (As it used to do). All of my Windows drives are mounted automatically, which is great because it means easy access to my personal documents and images.

I initially had a 'Restricted Driver' icon showing for my NVIDIA card, but I followed instructions and that was sorted out quickly and easily. My LAN was found without a hitch, and once I had configured to use a specific IP address my router was happy and internet connection was fine.

I have a few Windows programs that I just cant live without and to start with I simply couldn't get on with Wine, so I ended up using VirtualBox, which performed excellently, and I now have a copy of Windows 2000 that I can use for those programs, although I am also still experimenting with Wine, so I might well move away from the VM.

I'm yet to try and get my printer/scanner working, and I have yet to attempt to connect my camera, although all of the images from Windows are still accessible.

All in all I'm quite happy at the moment. This is meant to be a complete move away from Windows (Eventually) so I'm taking things slowly and chipping away at things a bit at a time. Assuming that there are no insurmountable problems with hardware and software, this move should be permanent, although Ill probably always run a dual boot system to give me 100% access to my games and any tricky applications that I just have to use.

----------


## martesmartes

It was quick and easy, but with the CD I originally burnt I couldn't figure out how to start with an encrypted hard drive. Once I switch to the alternate install, encrypted with LVs was an obvious choice. If that had been on the regular disk, I'd only have had to go through the installation once. Etch presents this in its installation. Why does Gutsy bury it? Thanks!

----------


## Freebyrd

I recently upgraded from 7.04 and so far it works flawlessly. Very user friendly.

----------


## cesium62

I asked to have gutsy install and was told that it would take two hours to download the install.  Naturally, during a two hour download, there is a high probability of problems occuring.  Particularly since a two hour download pretty much implies I'm going to do the download while I'm sleeping.  In this particular case, the download was interrupted by a storm and hence power failures.  Naturally, I expect the download to pick up from where it left off and continue on its merry way.  Think WOW patch upgrades.

When I returned to my computer after power was restored, I saw the upgrade icon. Left clicking had no effect -- it should have some effect.  Right clicking and selecting show updates has no effect -- it should.  Right clicking and selecting install or check or start package manager all result in the message:




> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dkpg --configure-a' to correct the probelm.
> e: _cache->open() failed, please report


Of course, I ran the requested command in a terminal and stuff was printed out rather quickly and then the terminal screen was cleared, and the problem persisted.

And, the fact that the message I quote above cannot be copied to the clipboard really sucks.  That's the kind of crap I expect from windows.  The fact that I was offered the opportunity to copy the above message to the clipboard but still couldn't access the message doubly sucks.  What is the pop-up window in which that message is displayed on gnome, and do you have to go out of your way to prevent the text from being copied to the clipboard?

So, my experience is:  Wow! what an incredible piece of ****.  And if you're offended by that -- do better next time. It's a valid, accurate representation of my experience.

----------


## cesium62

While trying to do the gutsy upgrade, I got a message telling me to run 'sudo apt-get install -f'.  (Of course, I got the message in one of those pop up windows that you can't copy text from.  Yuck.)  When I ran the above command, I got a bunch of output and then the following interaction occured.





> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? Y
> dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `root' in statoverride file 
> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)


That's a fairly crappy error message.  What's a statoverride file?

So, anyway, the gutsy gibbon update has now officially screwed me over.  I can no longer make forward progress now that my system is so screwed up.

----------


## DrScum

Tried to use the upgrade options from the "add remove" application. Upgrade started but failed with the error message being that acces to two files wasn't possible due to "some network error". My network connections seem to work fine though.

----------


## oldsoundguy

I have been told long ago that doing a full upgrade or flash FROM THE WEB is a bad idea.  And found out once on a dial up modem years ago just why!  Trashed the modem.  
I never update from the web.  I download the file FIRST, check the file for errors or (in the case of ******* programs, virus and malware) and THEN do the install.  IF that requires burning the program to disk, so be it.

----------


## revanthedarth

I live in Turkey, the package manager is (by default) connected to the Turkish server. I tried to update with it, but it was far too slow, and it would take days to download all the data. Then I selected Main Server, and it worked flawlessly. I can't figure out why the data is more than 800MBs, I also use Pardus Linux, and when i try to update its kernel, i download 30-40MBs. 800MB may include software updates and new softwares but downloading them from the update/package manager is easier for me, i don't want to install all the data at the same time (I know that i can stop downloading, but anyway), just kernel.

800MB is way too much.

----------


## colecampbell666

Un-usable, but I believe that it's mostly th way I'm trying to use it. I'm trying to set it up on a portable HDD, and on the second HDD of my family ******* PC.

----------


## cipher_nemo

> I can't figure out why the data is more than 800MBs (...) 800MB may include software updates and new softwares (...) 800MB is way too much.


Yup, it's the updates to everything, Open Office, etc., etc. This is one of the main advantages to Ubuntu, in that everything (Open Office, GIMP, Firefox, etc.) is included with the installer, and handled automatically by the software updater. This is useful  for those who don't want to worry about what software to model. Without this model, you may forget to update GIMP or some other app if you never use it.

----------


## Shazaam

Ordered a 7.10 disk (Thank you Canonical!); repartitioned SATA drive; ran it as a livecd to check it out= no dialup modem support, funky 800x600 resolution (GeForce 7800gs card) but ran fine. Took the plunge and did a clean install. Same funky resolution; sound cut in and out during desktop loading. Ran ok. Updated everything; installed codecs and nvidia-glx-new with the "Restricted Drivers Manager". PROBLEMS!!!!!!!!!! X crashing randomly; screen resolution wouldn't stay, full screen for totem resulted in a system wide resolution change from 1152x864 to 1600x1200! AKKK! Very unstable.
Purged nvidia-glx-new from the pc; followed the Nvidia install readme using the 169.07 drivers. Much better! Very stable; no more X crashes etc. Cranked up the visual effects with no problems. Unfortunately the "Restricted Drivers Manager" no longer works; it says I need to install the linux-restricted modules that I uninstalled per Nvidia's instructions. But everything works great otherwise. 

As an aside, I installed it later as a virtual machine using VMware Player on Dapper. The only problem there is  stuttering/looping sound. Should be easy to fix.

----------


## soul_motor

My biggest issue on my laptop is Firefox shuts down on certain sites, but I'm looking into it...  My desktop is just wacky to begin with, so I may just do a clean install.  I have an ATI9250 card, so it'll act funny anyhow... :Sad:

----------


## greatgoo

I have installed Gutsy on several machine now.

I loaded it as a dual boot OS on my Gateway 285E laptop.  The only complaint I can think of is the screen blanks / dims when I have not been using the system for some period of time.  I have not been able to figure out where to set that value.  When the screen blanks I can sometimes get it back by moving the mouse, sometimes I have to use a function key , sequence.  Occasionally the mouse pointer disappears, but it come back.

I loaded it on a P4 machine I saved from the junk heap.  This one is a Intel motherboard, D865DLG series.  It crashed the thing instantly.  That machine will run fine with 6.10 or 7.04 but 7.10 just locks it up.  I have tried an install from the CD as well as using the update manager.

I have it on an old P3 Compag, 866 Mhz machine.  Loaded right up, no errors, runs well.

It is on another no name P3 clone, 800 Mhz machine, (the one i am typing from right now.  It runs fine.  82810 motherboard, nothing special.

I loaded it on a old P3 800 AOpen board with an older PCI based ATI Rage video card.  No problems, quick install.  Ran well.

Finally, I tested it from the Live CD on an IBM P4 ThinkCenter machine.  It ran fine from that machine but I did not install it.

There seems to be some problems with some Intel video but not all.

David Davis
Toledo, OR 97391

----------


## klichev

Installed in dual-boot environment. These were the problems I had:
Initially could not chain-load the NTLDR - turned out that because Ubuntu was on a second hard drive, I first had to install Grub on 1st disk MBR, then _dd_ it, and just then restore the Windows XP MBRMy Realtek RTL8139 NIC did not work - I had to enable the "Wake-On-Lan afetr Shutdown" option in Windows XP. Just then my wired network worked

----------


## Turbo_J

I figure this is the best place for my first post.

I voted Install - worked but had few things to solve.

I've been distro hunting for about three weeks now and though not a Gnome fan the Linux DTs are all configurable enough to aid familiarity. In my hunt to move the majority of my systems over to Linux, I started with PCLOS. It was getting a lot of squeak so I thought I would check it out. Though it is very good - perhaps the best KDE based distro out there right now in general, it suffers from rush to release bugs and a very broken 3D, X, and OOTB driver support. It's also got Vista-itis like most of the top distros now - guilty of legacy hardware abandonment. I did not keep PCLOS on my main machine due to stability issues - I ended up with Mandriva 8 ONE. I nearly fell out of my chair when fusion was working right off the live CD... With an ATI X1650 no less! 

So why am I here? Well, I said systems. 5 out of 6 will get a *nix. One of those - a poor little VIA C3 M800 that I'm using as a set-top box brought Ubuntu to my rescue.

In my opinion, even with the little bugs here and there (live install/upgrade issues don't count) and slightly less intuitive layout, this distro beats out everyone hands down in scope of hardware support. Click vote be damned DistroWatch. Ubuntu is now one of the last, up to date distros that still supports ALL X86 processors. I don't think there's one left in the top 20 that will work on a C3. It was that little EZRA M that brought me here. If not for sticking with the i386 base I'd have to go back to 2 year old distros (or Mepis 6.5 - which seems to have lost it's direction and broke it's upgrade chain with 7.0) or figure out how to respin. Going back 6-8 months in the Linux world right mow is like going from XP to 95 - progression is like a wild fire.

I may yet end up with U for my main PC. Time will tell.

----------


## sgt_urankar

Since the community has not even tuched my issue how 'bout I try here.  Fiesty works great out of the box, no problems.  Gutsy on the other hand chokes right after the boot menu.  I get a udev-event(2382) run /sbin/modprobe unexpected exit.  After many hours of searching the net I thought I narrowed it down to my wireless card and usb adapter.  So my next step in the troubbleshooting steps was to take out the pci card and the usb adapter.  I'm thinking I fixed the issue, not so much still get same issue.  If I do the upgrade I still have issues since I only did that once I can not recall the issue, what I do know is that it did not work and thats why I am trying the live cd install.  just for good measure here is my hardware,

mainboard: ECS nForce 570 SLIT-A Socket 775 
video:  BFG GeForce 6600 GT OC 128MB PCIe w/Dual DVI (OEM) (only using 1 monitor)
Proc: Intel Celeron 356 3.33Ghz 
Ram: 1 Gb

If you have any Ideas let me know please.

----------


## Paqman

I've just installed Gutsy on my girlfriend''s laptop. It's an Acer Travelmate 2420 (technically it's a 2423WXMi) and the install went really smoothly, including the Broadcomm wireless adaptor, which I had expected would give me grief. To my great surprise and joy though, the restricted driver manager did it's job and the driver it downloaded from the internet is working well.

I've even got good Compiz effects with default graphics drivers, and suspend and hibernate are working (although it takes a very long time to come out of hibernation). 

All up, a good install. A big thanks to everybody working hard on hardware compatibility (especially the restricted driver manager team!)

PS: Hardware compatibility wiki updated for Gutsy on this laptop

----------


## 741Baus

This being my first ever post since switching to Linux 12 months ago starting with edgy, then feisty and now gustys.    I voted up-graded flawlessly but with some issues to solve ,       1 screen resolution 800x600, 20 minutes reading posts How to: Change boot up and console resolution by INDRAS problem solved thanks worked a treat , 2 Nautilus cd burner would not burn an already burnt dvd why was it after the up-grade that in the config-editor that burn proof and over burn where disabled as default enable them in terminal and alls good all in all these are three great distro's keep up the good work these 3  :Guitar:

----------


## dsiddens

Started with Dapper up each release to Gutsy.  For me, this is the absolute worst.  MS WinXP is more functional.  Boot up time is 3 minutes 12 seconds (average) on the HP dv8000z.  Sleep/awake problems.  Trashed the Feisty installed hard disk, no solution found, new hard disk purchased and loaded wih Gutsy.  Missing graphic elements from sites displayed with Mozilla.

A mess.

Doug

----------


## davarino

No experience aside from running the Live CD.

I would recommend to anyone that they not "upgrade" unless _they know_ that there is going to be a strongly positive benefit from doing so.

I run Dapper 6.06 and intend to for at least another 6 months. The reasoning is simple: "upgrades" are notoriously fickle about installation. I have had several blow up in my face - and I value peace of mind.

So what do you do if you discover that there is a *really cool* piece of software that is in Gutsy, that you absolutely "have to have"?

Don't install Gutsy... install the piece of software that you want, instead.

Download the tarball and install the *program*. That way, if everything goes bad... you revert out of the program and the world does not come to an instant end.

Think about it. You don't have to "upgrade" your OS to add the best new software. And it's _so_
much safer this way.8)

----------


## reva

Iam trying to install vmware on linux . i had facen numerous problems while instaling .the problems are like  "unable to load the kernel vmmon module". how to overcome this problem? help me.

----------


## ymx

Just Installed Gutsy on my Acer Laptop. It's my first experience using linux and I'm pleased with it so far - simple and responsive.

Issues so far:
It took me a while to configure the looks for Chinese characters and get the latest fglrx running. And the default to scan all hard disk partitions (even NTFS partition) at start up is weird - I was really frustrated in the beginning wondering why the start up took ten minutes - especially with the  splash screen on...

----------


## Chuckels550

I had to rebuild my MythTV box following problems setting up LVM in Feisty Fawn, so I decided to perform the rebuild after upgrading to Gutsy Gibbon.  However, after upgrading to Gutsy Gibbon IVTV no longer works because the firmware is not installed and LIRC no longer works for my Hauppauge WinPVR 350 remote nor can I test it with the IRW command.  I am going to re-install Feisty Fawn because for me, Gutsy Gibbon doesn't support my hardware as well as Feisty Fawn does and doesn't provide me with any discernable improvements.

I did a clean install of Gutsy Gibbon and the IVTV issue went away so it seems to be a problem with the upgrade from Feisty Fawn.

----------


## MethosCR

I voted "Installed OK, but have issues to solve". I installed OK. Got the 115 upgrades (about 5 hours). After that, I configured graphic mode from VGA Standard to use my ATI Radeon 9200, but after after some hours of use, PC just freezed. When I rebooted, Ubuntu blacks out when the login window should be.

I already checked the hard disk for physical errors on another PC and it is OK. So, I will try installing again, formating the hard disk during install again, just to make sure.

I know about computers but this is my first Ubuntu distro and I'm not familiar with commands for the console, but I'm willing and motivated to learn  :Very Happy: . If you have any hint for my next attempt, I appreciate it.

----------


## jmoberly

I had "played" with Linux before, just not seriuosly. Did a fresh install on my Dell laptop...SWEET!!! No issues at all.
I also did a fresh install on an older GAteway I had laying around, work perfectly so I wiped it and am now playing with a LAMP server to test changes to websites I work on. The server took a little correcting from the guides I used, but overall, very easy to load and get set-up.\
I have found open source programs for everything I need to do, and aside from a small learning curve, they seem to produce the same results as their counterparts in windows...
7.10 on both.
Looks like bye-bye to Mr. gates !!

And, thanks to all the helpful posters on this board!!! I was able to find answers to all my questions just by searching, which is why this is my first post here.   :Smile:

----------


## NineseveN

> I voted "Installed OK, but have issues to solve". I installed OK. Got the 115 upgrades (about 5 hours). After that, I configured graphic mode from VGA Standard to use my ATI Radeon 9200, but after after some hours of use, PC just freezed. When I rebooted, Ubuntu blacks out when the login window should be.
> 
> I already checked the hard disk for physical errors on another PC and it is OK. So, I will try installing again, formating the hard disk during install again, just to make sure.
> 
> I know about computers but this is my first Ubuntu distro and I'm not familiar with commands for the console, but I'm willing and motivated to learn . If you have any hint for my next attempt, I appreciate it.


That happened to me with my ATi 9600 Pro as well, luckily, I had the sound turned on so I could tell when the login prompt came up (it did, but the screen was black). I just typed my username <TAB> pass and logged in, reconfigured my X-server and that was that.

----------


## MethosCR

> That happened to me with my ATi 9600 Pro as well, luckily, I had the sound turned on so I could tell when the login prompt came up (it did, but the screen was black). I just typed my username <TAB> pass and logged in, reconfigured my X-server and that was that.


Thanks for your post. How did you reconfigured X-server? What did you do? Is there some special setting? Did you use the driver from Ubuntu CD or downloaded it from ATI's website?

----------


## Silvioislame

was nice simple and easy

no problems what so ever

----------


## NineseveN

> Thanks for your post. How did you reconfigured X-server? What did you do? Is there some special setting? Did you use the driver from Ubuntu CD or downloaded it from ATI's website?


sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg


I used the defaults throughout the process, but I had to use the Advanced option to input my monitor modes (resolution, refresh rate, Hsync and Vsync). In my case, the black screen was due to incorrect monitor settings for the refresh rate and V/Hsync, causing the monitor to shut down to protect itself. I have an HP W1907 19" Widescreen LCD.

If I were you, I'd do a search on how to input the right monitor options in your Xorg.conf file and make sure you have the right specs for your monitor. Once I got that all squared away, my issue went away entirely.

FWIW, I just used the Restricted Driver Manager to use the unsupported driver in Ubuntu, but you could likely just use the default safe driver installed by the Ubuntu CD.

I'd post my xorg.conf file for you, but I have since installed an Nvidia 7600 on this machine, so it wouldn't apply to your issue or help you anyway.

----------


## MethosCR

Thanks a lot, *NineseveN*. :Mr. Green:

----------


## iiibill

The upgrade when okay, but the LDAP integration is still an adventure.  I upgraded 3 machines.  After the upgrade none of the systems would run any init.d scripts after the kernel log started.  I pounded my head against the brick wall for a while and finally at about 12:30am I decided would have to reinstall feisty to insure that the system would be running my the time users got there in the morning.

After I got some sleep I figured out that the problem was that running init.d scripts appears to be dependent on being able to connect to the ldap service.  But, I run a custom build of openldap and it is started as an init.d script.  I run local replicas of the ldap directory on critical servers to ensure the availability of the data.  I ended up modifying the /etc/ldap.conf by adding a host line of:

host 127.0.0.1 111.222.111.222

Where 111.222.111.222 is the IP of the ldap master server.  This is still not right, but it saved me from having to down grade to feisty.

Bill

----------


## philhow

Installed on a VAIO laptop. Network doesn't work. It appears that the hardware sends/receives messages (ping makes counters increase), but the data never gets to the application. If I ping out of the box, I get "Destination Host Unreachable" even though the destination is in the same subnet as my machine. When I attempt to ping my box from another machine, the receive counter on my machine increments, but not the send counter and the other machine reports timeouts.

Looking at other posts elsewhere there seems to be a problem with network as distributed, and an update is supposed to fix it. How do I get the update to my box without the network? I have another box with networking and a USB flash drive. Can I use that to get the update files to my Gutless (I mean Gutsy) box?

----------


## oldsoundguy

try a hardwire into your network.

----------


## philhow

I am running hardwired on all my machines. It's behaving sort-of like something inside the box is intercepting traffic. Is a firewall installed and activated by default?

----------


## oldsoundguy

don't think the firewall installs auto unless you ticked it when you went network .. but go into the network manager and highlight the card and select properties.  See if the "enabled roaming mode" is checked (it is on my WIRED Gutsy box and that one works just fine!)
(wireless, however, have to have it shut off and the particulars written in for a STATIC network. That keeps it from trying to access your neighbors network!)

----------


## philhow

I had the box unchecked and set to static IP. I tried checking the box and now I get "connect: Network is unreachable" when I try to ping. I assume "roaming" means configure using DHCP or whatever other protocal is out there. If so, that seems to be failing.

<a little later>I now get "from 169.254.... Destination Host Unreachable". My network is 192.168, so I'm assuming the 169 address is because it didn't get a real address from my router.

----------


## oldsoundguy

when in doubt .. re-boot (works in *******, too!)

----------


## philhow

Tried that, multiple times. Tried Fedora 8 live CD with the same result. Multiple installs of Gutsy (on the same machine) with the same result.

As another experiment, I turned Roaming back off and enabled DHCP. Had the same result as Roaming. Initially the network was unreachable, then eventually got a 169.x.y.z address and then couldn't communicate.

----------


## -shae-

I didn't install it (yet?), but have a comment on the installer. 

On the 3rd or 4th page of "Install" it asks which HDD to use(automatic/manual, etc.). This page is _scary_. It doesn't show any indication it recognizes partitions, it lists the full HDD size, there are no reassuring help or information messages. It looks like it's potentially going to erase all partitions. It's even more unpleasant because it takes longer to load that page, during which there's HDD activity.

I just wanted to see what install options exist, whether I can install into existing partitions, into a FS-in-a-file, if I can just have the home/settings on the HDD and the rest on the CD. When reaching that page I canceled the thing and went to the internet, looking for more details on how it all works.

----------


## MoonStomper

This is actually my 2nd, no 3rd attempt to install a Linux distro on my notebook. Previously, my problems were either the LCD or the network adapters not being detected. With only little time to spare, I ended up abandoning the "project".

Then I thought of running the new Ubuntu release  :Idea:  so I loaded it in VMware, which installed flawlessly! Ubuntu ROCKS!!! The 'high' I got made it the dual-booting my notebook a no-brainer. Everything went perfect. After the installation I was updating my Ubuntu over the Internet and installing packages in no time.  :Dancing:   The only thing missing were the 1) driver for my ATI card 2) Flash & 3) Java, all of which I conveniently found the 'how to' instrcutions in the Gutsy wikipage -> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#generalnotes

I'm almost done installing the applications I need to leave *******  :Very Happy:  and I'd like to take this opportunity to thank all all the people behind Ubuntu and the community for making this such a wonderful experience. Two thumbs up & Kudos to everyone!!! :=D>

Hardware specs:
--------------------------
Toshiba M100
T2400 1.8Ghz
2 GB RAM
ATI Mobility Radeon X1300
Intel PRO 3945 Wireless adapter

----------


## dburnett77

Went through a fresh install yesterday, which was totally trashed due to processor prodding at the capplets install upgrade via I-net.

This morning, managed to shut down the connection (GUI interface was totally unresponsive as was normal commands on the x-term for ifconfig down).

Did this by generating a ping at my local 127.0.0.1, with unlimited solicitations.
Then, in the terminal went to su, and ifconfig was responsive to shut down the network.

Definitely got pests on my system, but; since this worked, others may find it useful.
Yeah, it was definitely the ping, stop, try the GUI for Network Manager, then su mode for ifconfig down.  Almost edgy now, due to stability being high...that might not be good, for me...

----------


## arkhitekton

I finally upgraded my Dell Inspiron 9100 Ubuntu 6.06 LTS system to 7.10 as 7.10 seemed be a stable (in my instance) as 6.06 LTS on the Dell Inspiron 9100.  Below are the details (from my personal installation log).

Dell Inspiron 9100 Specification
3.00 GHz P4 processor (Hyperthread)
1024 MB RAM
80GB hard drive
NEC DVD + RW ND-5100A
Mobility Radeon 9600 M10 graphics card
BCM4309 802.11a/b/g
BCM4401 100Base-T
Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse
Microsoft Digital Media Pro Keyboard
Epson Perfection 1200
HP Color Laserjet 2500
AC'97 Audio Controller

I installed Ubuntu 7.10 on the Dell Inspiron 9100.  I installed directly off the Alternative CD, in Text Mode.  I installed as a dual boot with Windows XP.  I created a single "/" partition and a swap 2GB partition.  I modified /etc/fstab to prevent WinXP partition being mounted
automatically at boot up.

eth0, 10/100T, used as primary network i/f at time of install.
eth1, Broadcom a/b/g detected.  Once installed, Restricted Drivers added and wireless card worked including use of WPA security.

Installed Restricted Drivers for graphics card.

Notes on soundcard.  On Inspiron 9100 "Headphones" controls the main speakers & "Master Mono" controls the sub-woofer speaker.  Set the Volume Control applet to adjust the "PCM" volume by default so that main & sub-woofer volumes do not need to be altered to control the overall volume.

An Audigy 2ZS Notebook pcmcia soundcard was inserted and seems to have been detected automatically.

Added Foxmark Bookmark Sync addition to Mozilla Firefox by downloading from Firefox web site.  Added Macafee SiteAdvisor to Firefox.
about**:config
*browser.backspace_action 0*
*network.dns.disableIPv6 true*

The Universe and Multiverse repositories, Hack #60, are already enabled in 7.10.

Installed Canon BJC-8200.  Printer automatically detected.  Set as default printer using default settings offered by System -> Administration -> Printing.  Set server to:  show printers shared by other systems; share published printers connected to this system; allow remote administration; allow users to cancel any job.

I could not get the  PDF Printer to install correctly.

Installed Epson 1200 U scanner.  Xsane automatically detected it and used it.

Hack #40 Prolong Your Battery Life:  [After installing the applet, it complained that the hardware did not support the cpu frequency function.]  This was resolved by:
*sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/cpufreq-selector*
*sudo modprobe p4_clockmod*
*sudo apt-get install cpufrequtils*
Consequently:
*cpufreq-info* 
reports information on processor(s).
Also inserted the line "*p4_clockmod*" at the end of /etc/modules. Selected "on-demand" from list of governors.  Rebooted for new governor to take effect.

Hack #69 Protect Your Network with a Firewall.  Installed iptables, fwbuilder and rcs.  Created a firewall rules set called "self" using the local host rules.  Implimented as described using rc.local:-
*sudo apt-get install iptables ssh
sudo apt-get install fwbuilder rcs fwbuilder-doc
mkdir .fwbuilder
fwbuilder
*Use workstation template to create vanilla firewall, compile and save, exit.  Then:
*sudo mkdir /etc/firewall
cd .fwbuilder
sudo cp tux9100.fw /etc/firewall
sudo /etc/firewall/tux9100.fw
*Add */etc/firewall/tux9100.fw* to end of rc.local, using nano:
*sudo nano /etc/rc.local
*Check with:
*sudo iptables -L*

Although I had installed automatix2 I did not use automatix2 to install mplayer plugin for mozilla as this does not play RealPlayer stream from the BBC.  Instead I downloaded and install RealPlayer10GOLD for Linux.  Remember to run *./realplay* to set up and configure player.

I did not use  automatix2 to install Totem-Xine media player.   Instead I used command line:
*sudo apt-get install totem-xine*

I have also installed 7.10 on a Dell Latitude 510 without any problems.  The Dell Latitude 510 install even seems to allow the "Normal" visual affects work.  The Dell Inspiron 9100 does not allow the visual effects to work at all and must be set to "None".

Thanks to all those who worked on the distribution.

[The Hacks referred to above are from "Ubuntu Hacks", J. Oxer, K. Rankin and B. Childers, O'Reilly 2006.]

Arkhitekton

----------


## Smiley08

I just voted Install - Worked but had a few things to solve. Under your definition (which is fair) I'd have to say that my install worked flawlessly.

----------


## silent the spy

I couldn't install from the live cd without going to the install with driver update option. I don't have a driver update cd but I found it was the only way to install ubuntu. I didn't insert a driver or other cd when asked I just pressed enter and it carried onto the install page. Everything installed ok... I presume

I downloaded the live CD from a link on this site. I did this because I updated with the update manager , I was using 6.10 I think, but I got a blue screen on my lcd. I presumed the install has messed up, I have read some advise to do a clean install rather than update, but later  I found out it is a boot fault with the splash screen. I lost a hard drive in the process, re installing back to 6.10 etc... not very happy as its a major balls up in my book.

----------


## tbrminsanity

I tried to do an upgrade first but that failed miserably.  So I did a full install.  Besides having to get back all my old stuff it went very smoothly.

----------


## d0m

Hi
I just installed Ubuntu 7.10 64 bit mostly OK.
But: it didn't recognize my old & faithful 'Samtron' screen (had to 'Ctrl+Alt+'+' during install then set screen manually) then it found the "in'et" but Firefox couldn't get though (had to set IPv6 in Firefox manually via 'about**:cofig'); now my Add/Remove Applications 'thingy' [Tech-term!  :Smile: ] says it needs to refresh but stalls at 7 of 19 (I'm sure there's a work-round somewhere.).
The "Big thing is":
'it work well on the hole'!
'it's free'!
'it's free from "Big-Brother"!
& there are lots of friendly people willing to help (not a call-center of stranded answers)!
Thanks
d0m.

----------


## RegularSlinky

I'm a Windows user trying out Ubuntu on a repartioned NTFS drive.

Install was easy compared to past Linux installs (Red Hat). I partitioned an NTFS disk using Partition Magic. Installed off Live CD.

Comments:

* Please add drivers for Hanns-G LCD monitors. Mine works with the default LCD monitor settings but the visual quality is poor around text (and yes, I do have sub-pixel option turned on). Other users are reporting problems.

* Documentation site could probably do with more detail on why you don't support proprietary drivers as this is standard for Windows users, and believe you are trying to attract them!

----------


## davarino

> * Documentation site could probably do with more detail on why you don't support proprietary drivers as this is standard for Windows users, and believe you are trying to attract them!


There are several problems with proprietary drivers, some of which are substantial and some of which are arguably "nit-picky".

First, some proprietary drivers are good only for Windows. There is no simple way to "crack" something like that, and unless the user base is large enough, or the cracker is dedicated enough, it won't happen.Proprietary drivers are often binaries (as opposed to text files). It's kind of like trying to hook up a travel trailer to a hitch that doesn't let you see if you really hooked up.Some open-sourcers are adamant that they will run no closed source stuff on their compus. Of course this is a bit like vegetarians telling us not to eat meat because they don't, but this is why some people "feel the need" for open source drivers.

Now of course there is an assumption in your post that is common with many newcomers to Linux or any open/free source project. Amazingly enough  :Smile:  some of us are not all that anxious to convert the Windows user to any *n?x distribution.

First, there are valid reasons to run Windows. Not as many nor as powerful as Microslop would like us to believe, but there are good reasons for some users to be using Windows or Vista.

Second, it's not really a popularity contest. Well, I should modify that: it's not really a popularity contest except to people who really ought to get a life and talk with real people face to face on a daily basis.

Third, and I'd say most important, Linux (in particular) is much more secure as long as it is a second or third choice operating system.  :Confused:  Yes, I mean that: if you want to have a safe system hooked up to the net, you are far less likely to get an attack if you are running an unpopular OS. How many attacks have you heard of in the past 5 years that knocked out a Kaypro, Atari ST, or Amiga?

----------


## barboachtraner

Hi. My Ubuntu 7.10 install went just fine, but I had a problem getting the right driver for my Intel 82845G graphics card. I had to use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg at the terminal because I couldn't get past a blank screen trying to boot, but after changing the video driver everything seems to be working correctly now.

----------


## aBitLater

I'm a first time Ubuntu user, coming from a short stint with OpenSuse 10.3.  I'm otherwise somewhat new to linux (tried Red Hat about 7 years ago).

I have to say, I am very very impressed.  Ubuntu is first class linux.  There are no comparisons that I've seen.  Things just work!

Kudos to the Ubu team!!!!

The only drawback is I don't know how to pronounce Ubuntu ... ooboontoo, uhbuhntoo, etc  :Smile:  LOL

I just say Ubu !!!

I've had problems with my ATI Radeon 9700 Pro driver (the proprietary driver), but that's ATI's fault.  I'll never buy ATI again.  And, I had to install the multimedia stuff.  Other than that, I can't stop going on about Ubunutu!

Regards,
Brian

----------


## &wP*!)

I have upgraded from Feisty Fawn Gutsy Gibbon directly using Update Manager but some administrative functions did not work properly any more. Desktop functions were damaged. xterm started with error codes.

Thus I did Gutsy Gibbon fresh-install.

Issues:  Installation of video adapter driver and Adobe Flash Player must be automated. All users are suffering from boring manual installation procedure. This will definitely improve the reputation of Ubuntu.

----------


## ravimannan2002

I installed Gutsy 7.10 on my old Sony Vaio Desktop. I want to share my experience in case someone out there with similar hardware wants to switch to Ubuntu.

Stats:
Sony Vaio 
PCV-RS320
# Processor: 2.60 GHz Intel Pentium 4
# RAM: 512 MB

I also have a Microsoft MN-730 wireless G adapter, which I suppose is also a Broadcom 43x G 802.11 b/g adapter.

The wireless adapter wouldn't work off of the live CD because it needed restricted drivers, specifically the firmware.
I moved my desktop to my wireless router in my other room and connected to the wireless router via ethernet cable, just to be able to download the restricted drivers for my wireless adapter.  
Sure enough, when I went to the Restricted Drivers menu, I was able to download the firmware and get connected to my network.  I have a WEP 128 bit hex key and I could connect with no problems. The driver is called bcm43xx-fwcutter .
Ubuntu did all of this with no need to fiddle with any ndiswrapper.
Amazing. Works out of the box!
One bad thing is that the connection seems kind of slow. But it's fine for like 90% of the people out there.  Web browsing, streaming video, etc all seems fine.

----------


## Underground River

Hello, Ubuntu Community.
I am new to Linux but not to Windows.
About a year or so ago I started to tell myself I'd take a shot at using Linux. I didn't though, because I figured it wouldn't work for me; I am totally blind and rather hard of hearing.
On and off for the next few months I'd think about trying Linux but never got around to it.
Then recently I downloaded the ISO file and thought I'd install it.
Then came the process of deciding which computer to put it on. I finally decided on putting it on my new laptop which didn't have any important data on it yet so there was nothing to backup.  :Wink: 
So I thought well, maybe I'll just put in the live CD and it won't harm Windows at all.
So I put in the live CD and got sighted help so I could know what it was doing. I pressed F5 at the boot menu to try and get Orca and choose screen-reader from the menu.
I booted into the live CD and everything was fine except I had no Orca. I had sound, as I could hear a startup sound, but no Orca. We looked in the preferences and saw it was checked, but no speech and no Orca preferences dialogue box.
Anyway, I got frustrated and decided to press the dreaded Install button.  :Shocked: 
(Oh yeah and I even had internet from the live CD.)
Anyway, so we pressed the Install button and partitioned the hard disk. I wanted to dual-boot with Windows so I shrunk the Windows partition. It stayed at 0% for awhile so we left it thinking oh no, what if it ate Windows! I knew that those things could take a long time though so we left it longer.
When we went back the resize operation had finished and so I created the Linux partitions. I don't know, and didn't know then what a mountpoint was, but it said to call it "/" so I did. I then made swap and pressed the dreaded "Forward" button. It started to install and everything went great.
When I rebooted, Orca talked. The voice was funny and hard to understand but it worked.
I just have one tiny problem.
I don't know what keys to press to get into other windows. All I can access is Orca preferences or Quit Orca...and also shutdown the computer.
I have no idea how to access any menus or perform any commands.
I am a lost beginner which hasn't happened to me since I first booted into Windows '95. lol
Anyway, that's my tale. I've a shiny new laptop with Windows and Linux on it and no idea how to use Linux!  :Wink: 

Underground River

----------


## rolobio

Everything worked great except my graphics card! So I bought a new one because I thought this one wasn't compatible with linux... buuuuut I ran into the same problem! I've been working on this for a while now and can't seem to find the solution... but other then that it worked great! I really liked the GUI that you could use while it was installing it was really nice and gave me a good time to test how the system was going to work!

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=667839
Thats my problem if anyone has any suggestions or help they can lend me! I'd really appreciate it!

Thanks so much!

----------


## scorp

Decided to give 7.10 a go,downloaded & burnt iso,cd boot screen came up fine,selected safe install mode, from that point on noth'n but black screen with floating message "no input signal" tho i knew the live desktop was there it just would'nt show itself,so ordered a cd from a local supplier for my 32bit,same thing again,as it so happened i had the original 7.04 version cd which i had ordered from UBUNTU ,ended up installing that then using the 7.10 to upgrade once updates had been applied for 7.04,so it begs the question what is it about the downloadable iso's that makes it different from the actual cd, simply coz i had previously attempted to make my own copy of 7.04 & had the same issue which is why i ordered it thru this site ..grrrr

----------


## nonsns

I'm an experienced Linux user since 7 years, IMO upgrading has been 
troublesome... I spend/lost really a  lot of time reconfiguring what worked
before, and trying to fix stupid broken things; below, a cut and paste 
of the note I made during this process


FIRSTOFALL:

  Known gutsy bugs and workarounds 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...=automount+usb



STILL NOT WORKING:

  acpi FN+F7 ibm thinkpad
  ∘  does not work still but I managed to do some dirty stuff starting from the script in  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-459775.html

 Openoffice 2.3 f***ing slow
   ∘ dowgnraded to Openoffice 2.2 (as suggested in some site) nothing changed, so reverted to 2.3
   ∘ most of things work, but opening some (incredibly small and simple) .ppt file make Openoffice to hang forever




WHAT WORKS NOW:

 Xorg/gdm 
   ∘ worked before, cannot login anmore
   ∘ solution: /etc/profile read permission

 Keyboard indicator 
   ∘ (remove profiles, remove indicator, add indicator, add profiles)
   ∘ https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/de...er/007637.html

 Gnumeric .xls unsupported file type 
   ∘ solution: activate  plugins from menu Tool/Plugins etc.

 too big fonts on console 
   ∘ solution: add vga=781 to grub's menu.lst

 Sudo password ?
   ∘ problem of order: be sure to add NOPASSWD at the end of the suoders file, otherwise the rule will be overidden by subsequent ones

 Windows / VMWare server edition
    ∘ very tough and annoying; had to modify plenty of ****** .C files to take into account new naming of sk_buff structure from kernel > 2.6.21 

 Networking under WMware
   ∘ stupid DNS problem

 SMTP tunnel no longer works 
   ∘ god knows why, Gutsy screwed up putty .... damn!
   ∘ hopefully "ssh -L 2525:smtp2:25 ssh.enst.fr" works

 USB does not "recognize" keys
   ∘ no effect with:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582045  (Go into gconf-editor and navigate to /system/storage/default_options/vfat/mount_options , and then remove the "usefree" option from the list. Exit gconf-editor, and try hotplugging your drive again. It works  :Smile: "
   ∘ rather,  browse to menu/system/preferences/removable disk and media, then remove all checkbox,  click on ok, then go there once more and this time check all cheboxes (the usual CS trick: undo, then do it again... )

----------


## MountainX

I have tried installing Ubuntu 7.10 on 4 computers and it has failed on all of them. I do not have a successful install except in VMWare Workstation 6.0.

I recently purchased a Lenovo T61p because I thought I would have good success installing Ubuntu on it, but so far I have not been able to get past the blank screen issue.

----------


## budgy40

I started off with 6.06 (I think) then downloaded the 7.04 from the net and installed that  then I downloaded 7.10 from the net and installed that.  These downloads took about 12 hours each with 256 speed ADSL.  Had no problems whatsoever.   Only thing I would like to do now is get rid of some of the recovery stuff on startup.  Looking through the forums to try and find out how to do this.

----------


## bmartin

If people are having such a hard time installing from the Live CD, perhaps the Alternate Install CD should be pushed instead. People seem to be having an unbelievably and unreasonably hard time.

I'm not going to upgrade from Hardy Heron when it comes out... and I won't recommend upgrading to anything non-LTS for anyone until all of the problems are solved.

Ubuntu really needs to focus on functionality, not putting new features in. The Ubuntu team has made a lot of great decisions (e.g., APT/DEB, as opposed to APT/RPM [very slow] or YUM/RPM [dependency hell], restricted drivers, automatic codec downloads, repo schema, bullet-proof X, etc.)

I never upgrade anymore. I have separate / and /home partitions... I just wipe / every time and store anything I want to keep in /home.

----------


## rheoled

Edgy was a very smooth install on a ThinkPad T41, only a few minor issues.  I was pumped until upgrading the kernel (and other pkgs) broke the sound and video.   :Sad:   Got the video working again somehow, but sound is still broken.

Installing Gutsy on a ThinkPad T61 has been frustrating.  On the plus side, networking works better than Edgy did.  But sound buttons don't work, brightness controls don't work, and Firefox 2.0.0.11 (and other apps?) sometimes just completely freezes and has to be killed.  Sound and brightness buttons are major annoyances, but browser freezing is a total showstopper.  Google shows some possible fixes for some of these, and I temporarily fixed the brightness (another fix broke that one) and found some ways to adjust the sound, but what a time sink.

Is it reasonable for me to expect these issues with my T61 will be improved in Hardy?

----------


## Thewilloffreedom

i got to say that after i installed it. It picked up everything that my system had for the exception for a couple of things such as surround sound, and the playback for dvd's. I figured how to get it working and now i dont see any reason why im going back to windows xp ever! LOL....

Thanks, 


Fezzy

----------


## nealaustin

I had taken version 6.?? off of my partition and now had gotten enough guts to try it again. tried to install and the computer crashed. Did a clean reinstall of the HP system (with all of that ick-ware) Put in the 7.10 disk and it installed pretty well. worked only in 600x800 resolution but rectified itself after the 3rd boot. ??? I was impressed. Still have to figure out how to get a Flash player or Gnash to work. My scanner/printer scans but doesn't print. I'll eventually get there. I ordered "Ubuntu Unleashed" from Amazon so I don't have to keep calling my son for help. :Smile:

----------


## nealaustin

Addendum :
I wonder if those DELL laptops with Ubuntu on them are a customized version. With the extra plugins for stuff like Flash etc.?

----------


## JuhazOne

I voted Upgrade - worked but had few things to solve.

The upgrade was pretty easy. At first it failed because xserver-xorg-core (or something) failed to download, but that was unrelated to the actual upgrade and affected normal updating of packages as well. Waiting overnight and trying again fixed that.

Somewhat of a problem was the fact that the upgrade required over 2 GB of free space on /. I didn't have that at first and I didn't find a way to specify another directory for temporary files.

It was odd, however, that the command do-release-upgrade downloaded some files and unpacked them to /tmp/, but it didn't remove these temporary files after a failed upgrade. I found this out when the first upgrade attempt had failed and I freed up some space... and now the upgrader reported that I had even less space available than before the first attempt. Fortunately do-release-upgrade was verbose about what it was doing, so I figured out pretty quickly that I should check /tmp/ for any leftover temporary files. Sure enough there were.

After upgrading I found out that my sound had stopped working again. This was a problem I had with Feisty too, and it was due to the sound chip on my motherboard getting priority over Audigy2. (There's no way to disable the onboard sound on the mobo completely... not in BIOS or using a jumper.) This was fixed by adding a few lines to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and restarting.

In the end, I expected the upgrade to be more problematic than it was. I had a few hassles, but I'd say only one of them related to the upgrade process itself - the upgrader forgetting files in /tmp/ . I have to say I'm impressed with how easy the upgrade was. Then again, I might run into problems later on. After all, I've been using Gutsy less than an hour now.

----------


## Michl

Installed the Gibbon on a Dell Latitude and had no problems whatsoever.
That's a first time I did a ubuntu install or upgrade without a single
hitch or hurdle.

----------


## squenson

I answered Upgrade without problem, but this is my second try.

When Ubuntu 7.10 was announced, I tried to upgrade, but the process consistently failed due to the limited amount of memory I have on my old PC (Celeron with 128 MB). I read the posts in this forum and realized that the upgrade requires 256 MB of RAM at the minimum to work. I thought that I would never be able to upgrade, and I do not want to buy more memory on this old machine, it is just for the fun.

Then I decided to give a second try today, after several months. I looked at the forum and saw that with a proper SWAP partition, it is eventually possible to upgrade, tough there will be a lot of swapping and this may slow down the whole process by several hours.

I then pressed upgrade this morning and to my good surprise everything, I said everything, went smoothly, although slowly. More than one thousand packages were upgraded, and I just had to download the nVidia driver and voila I now have the latest release installed. Well done, Ubuntu developers!

----------


## Fraser from Scotland

I was installing ubuntu for the first time and I picked 7.10. It was surprisingly easy to do apart from a few Live CD problems (due to my inability to keep my laptop stable) after playing around for a few hours I decided to install it! Following a few tutorials from the forums and from psychocats.org I set up a dual boot with XP and now Ubuntu is my main OS and has thew largest partition and I only use XP for updating my iPod. There were some problems for a few days after the install but the community is incredible and I was helped within minutes.  :Smile:

----------


## Porpoise

Well, I had been running 6. for a while (dual boot with W2K) and was quite impressed with it - although I'm still missing a few drivers.When I decided to upgrade to 7.10 I had a few problems - mainly to do with package manager issues/corruptions. However, once I got a few pointers from the forums on how to clesar those errors, the upgrade subsequently went quite smoothly.It's certainly an improvement over 6.40 but I still have a few things I need to retain W2K for. Some of them I can run via WINE but there are some that just won't run through WINE. However, as a comparison between 7.10 and both W2K SP4 & XP pro SP2, I much prefer using Gutsy.I can't wait for the day I can dispense with ******* entirely.

----------


## glitchster

First of all I'm a new user to UBUNTU and GRUB loader. I have experience with old LINUX LILO loader but many years ago. 

I got a CD copy of UBUNTU and loaded it up and managed to get it to work. After reconfiguring the hard drive device designation from (hd1,0) to (hd0,0) and kernal command root=/dev/sda1.

I did a temporary edit through GRUB's line edit function deleted the quiet command, so, I could see where it would hand.

UBUNTU loads until it starts to "Configuring System Clock". It hangs at this point. The only way to get out of it id to turn the laptop off and back on.

I'm not exoerienced enough with GRUB or UBUNTU to get it working.
Can anyone help...
THANKS :Brick wall:

----------


## rawirth

Trashed my wifi and cannot get driver loaded or blacklist edited correctly b/c i am not the owner.

Once again i am mired for 6 hours learning lnigo and proceedures to get my computer working.

----------


## Underfoot

My first time installing Ubuntu, and worked fairly well. Had some problems in regards to its automatic keyboard selection (which chose the wrong keyboard), and I had to use the Alternate install CD as the Live would hang at 15%. It was some what difficult, but mostly due to the  fact I was installing as a boot drive on a Seagate FreeAgent Desktop (which was more of a Seagate issue than an Ubuntu). All is up and working great now. :Smile: 

The only problem I haven't been able to get around is that the Update Manager will crash Ubuntu (system slowly stops responding, and reboot leads to a blank beige screen after login) when performing the cups updates. (Gave up and updated everything but cups).

~(>

----------


## JRS

Finally! After two years trying to get my brother turned on to Ubuntu, I set up a dual boot system for him with XP and 7.10. He has a HP pavilion a430n computer. Went without a hitch. Ubuntu just keeps getting better. Good job guys!

----------


## beansdad

Had trouble updating from Feisty on my desktop, went OK on laptop. Desktop kept falling over, freezing & all sorts. Decided to do a fresh install. Still wouldn't join in properly! Decided to re-install from scratch - that's when I discovered my mistake. I had left the Swap partition as it was - a mere 8Mb!! Course it wouldn't work! Clearly says I need at least 256Mb so put in 1Gb and it now sails along. Perhaps a lot of problems are down to "operator error" rather than bugs. Stick with it, it's worth it as I very rarely use MS for my business these days.

----------


## BujarM

I want to install Ubuntu as a second OS 
in my Dell Laptop( Vista) which has 65 GB free left.

In the installing process, the partitioning part
Ubuntu 7.10 requires 60 BG for itself.
It is too much!!!

I dont want to give more than 20 GB!!!
How do i solve this problem?

----------


## mrx6286

I'm trying to upgrade to gutsy from feisty and it keeps giving me this error half way through, "Failed to fetch http://download.tuxfamily.org/3vldeb...86/Packages.gz 404 Not Found".  I even downloaded the cd for it and it didnt burn right it gets an error so im sort of lost

----------


## manoclaw

i used to run windows xp..but after way too many crashes and not being able to watch movies or listen to music without countless skips..i decided to give ubuntu a try.
and once i got it installed and everything running...in under an hour which made me happy...i will never use windows again!!  i want to thank everyone in the forums for all of the help since i am a complete noob. after getting used to terminal i can say i am finally comfortable with this amazing operating system and i cant wait for a few updates...for anyone who isnt sure if they should completely move to ubuntu or any other linux install...i highly recommend that you do!

thanks to everyone for all of the tutorials!!

----------


## XplOzIOn

Ok

Computer Specs:

AMD Opteron 180
ASUS A8N Sli Premium
PNY x 2 Gb DDR400
2x 160Gb SATA SAMSUnG HDD
BFG nVidia OC2 8800GTS
Sony Bravia KDL-Something


Ok booted with Live CD, isntalled everything just perfect! After a few min installing it loaded without problems, edited source.list, updated, installed latest nvidia drivers, no problems.

Installed the commons stuff we all need, codecs, media players, plugins for FireFox, everything perfect. 

Honestly theres no Complains!

I used X86 all the time, now using AMD64 OS, and YES theres is a DIFF for aplicaitons. just love it!

And of course a GREAT THANK YOU to all the people who help everyone around here and for the excelent HOWTO!  :Guitar:

----------


## cornerstoned

I upgraded to gusty and had some effects problems had to re-enable glx driver for nvidia card and disable animations all together,deamon crashed one time on start up which was the reason i had to re-enable drivers.  cant config wine no bash code works and most help posted is no help. cant get a xbox 360 iso to work to save my life. cant completely remove wine and programs under it from application with add remove or uninstall.my feisty help book is no longer any help just need a new book any help? :Confused:

----------


## javisan60

Super easy.

----------


## uncle otto

ubunto 7.1 got to step 1 of 7 then nothing, back on xp for now :LOL:  :Sad:

----------


## davarino

> I want to install Ubuntu as a second OS 
> in my Dell Laptop( Vista) which has 65 GB free left.
> 
> In the installing process, the partitioning part
> Ubuntu 7.10 requires 60 BG for itself.
> It is too much!!!
> 
> I dont want to give more than 20 GB!!!
> How do i solve this problem?


I assume that you are using the "Alternate" disk, not the Live CD.

(My remarks are based on my experience with earlier versions of Ubuntu, but there should be no overly-difficult problems with using the same concepts with Gutsy.)

Going through your installation routine, you have to choose something resembling "Manually Edit Partition Table".

A screen will come up with a rectangular map of your drive and the suggested breakdown of partitions. This is probably where you got stuck.

Try clicking with your mouse on the map. (Not very intuitive, is that?)

From this point on, everything should make sense.

Good luck!

----------


## mordox

Worked fine on Del D620 but had problems on IBM Lenovo T60. 
T60 had an ATI Graphics Card, unfortunately for which there is no open source driver. 
Had problems on T60 with desktop effects and blank screens furing startup.

Fixed em by :
1. Removed the default quiet setting in grub. Now I can see Ubuntu booting  :Smile: 
2. For desktop effects installed xorg-xgl

Also there was a wierd problem with the setup. It stopped at 15% [detecting filesystems] while trying to install it on a external SATA 200G HDD. Had to reformat it to make it work. ;(  

On Dell D620 it worked fine.

----------


## DaveRowell

On my Toshiba Satellite 1805 the Xubuntu 7.10 install froze the whole system during the graphics setup phase.  Had to power down to recover!  7.04 does NOT have this problem and (re)installs well!

Interestingly DreamLinux 2.2MMGL has a similar problem in the graphics setup phase while a previous version did not.

I can't get ANY version of Puppy Linux to install on this machine even after extensive troubleshooting with the developers.

----------


## colchaodemola

Why do i need internet access to install from alternate-cd installer ?
It always need apt to get linux generic , and since i don`t have internet i can never install :/

----------


## victor9098

Hi All,

Just to let you know about my installation. I upgraded from 7.04 when 7.10 was released (feels so long ago now). Could not do a direct upgrade, had to create an CD (for PC's not connected to internet, alternate?). Anyway, went through first time no problems. Upgraded with no problems.

BUT since upgrading none of effects work anymore. Even scrolling with them turned off is 'jumpy'. This was a huge regression as I had been using compiz flawlessly since June 07, only to lose it all. I hoped that future updates would have solved this, but no. Maybe Hardy will bring them back, but the monkey has disappointed on this front.

Other then that, everything is brilliant. Better GUI, easier installation of all sorts of files. A great package and probably the best release I have used or installed except for the above 'eye candy' problem.

----------


## cipher_nemo

> BUT since upgrading none of effects work anymore. Even scrolling with them turned off is 'jumpy'. This was a huge regression as I had been using compiz flawlessly since June 07, only to lose it all.


You probably didn't loose any Compize settings or anything like that, but rather you most likely lost your restricted drivers for your video card. I assume you have an NVIDIA video card? If so, reinstall the restricted drivers to restore acceleration. If you do that, your Compiz should be enabled again. Or at least, you'll be able to enabled it again yourself.

----------


## firehawkcpo

better than a vista upgrade. all i had to do was use the app to load the wifi driver and configure the interfaces file to keep the wpa settings and that was it. i mounted my nas, windows printer share and now i'm working on the netscreen vpn connection w/ openswan. so far so good and now to convert my clients. thanks to all here as this forum is the how to.

----------


## doondoon

Being brand spankin' new to Linux and Ubuntu I was very impressed with how well everything went. Especially since I built the tower it is running on myself. Not that I doubted my building skills, but I had heard scary stories about older distros of linux and hardware compatability. Ubuntu even recognized a HDD I installed since I installed windows that windows couldn't see. Since Ubuntu asked I used the whole other 120 GB HDD for Ubuntu. My new best friend is Ubuntu v.7.10.

----------


## bobbo85

Background:  
I'm a windows user.  I used 9x to play games, had some good skills with fixing problems hardware/software wise.  Use XP now, love customizing things like MirandaIM, Firefox, and windows itself (uxtheme patch).  I have some very basic knowledge in C++,javascript, html, css, but I'm not a programmer really.  

Anyhow, curiosity made me install Ubuntu yesterday  :Smile: 

Results:
Install attempt 1:  Failed miserably getting it to dual boot.  I'll write another post explaining the problems I ran into... eventually restored the MBR to just boot XP as it was before and started over.

Install attempt 2:  Decided to put linux on the same HD as windows with LiveCD, could not get the partitioner to work!  Quick version of the solution:  unmount the drive, run gpart, then run the setup again.

Third time's a charm!

Install 3 went flawlessly  :Smile:   Booted to the beautiful Linux (ubuntu) desktop for the first time...

All in all, I am really excited to be using Linux, and it's going relatively well for a first timer, but here are the issues I've run into.  Again, I'll make another post for each of these so I don't write a novel here.

-Couldn't play mp3s at first
-Can't watch DVDs
-Found it very difficult to customize the windows (appearance and settings) for RhythmBox and Pidgin
-Couldn't find files that were mentioned in the forums (turns out they were hidden!)
-iPod had to be restored using iTunes after I added music from rhythmbox to it
-So far have found plenty of support for the installation of ubuntu itself, and then plenty of support for advanced things like setting up servers, terminal stuff, scripting, etc... What I have NOT found is "Welcome newbie!" material.  

What I mean by that last part is this:  You know how when you first install windows you have to de-crappify it? I have a pretty standard routine for getting someone going on a new windows PC, so they can watch movies, listen to music, go to websites that use flash, pretty basic stuff.  I kind of show them what stuff I usually use, what modifications I make, what tips and tricks help save them time, etc. 
---so what is that routine for Ubuntu?  I mean, what applications do people typically use?  What changes do I need to make from the defaults to get going (checking off that other 'pository box in the add/remove application window to show a bigger list of apps for example)...




Conclusion:
After about a day of using Ubuntu, I am back in XP right now writing this.  I like my windows theme (Studio 28, using UXtheme patch), I like my desktop widgets (rainlendar calendar, ObjectDock), my MirandaIM, and my Winamp...
That being said, I do plan on booting back into Ubuntu shortly, and trying to get the hang of it.  My first project will be to make a new and improved version of the desktop I already have with Windows.

----------


## bwallum

I have experience with Gutsy and set it up on a new machine. Absolutely painless but I was aware of how to find codecs through non default repositories. My only problems were with a Lexmark X5150 all-in-one. The printer worked fine, the scanner does not have a Linux driver, so no scanner. I understand that Dell are more Linux aware and they have all-in-ones that do work fully under Linux.

One thing that amazed me was I tried an old ATI Rage graphics card, real ark stuff, expecting it not to run. It was on route to the bin. It just went and so its still in the pc. I think it has a massive 32Mb of video ram on it! I used an AthlonXP 1 GHz cpu running on a fsb of 266 MHz. Runs a treat and you would think it was on a fast architecture machine. It's nearly as quick as my dual core 4200+ rig. I recommend breathing new life into old boxes with Ubuntu, just forget about Compiz for now though.

----------


## DuncanG

Standard graphical install didn't get far at all. Alternate install completed, but system will not boot. Haven't managed to solve the problems, as it's hard to know the questions to ask, especially without error messages. 

Can't find any documentation so far on the install, or on booting, e.g. grub, where to look for errors, the difference between normal and recovery mode.

... and I've been using computers for 20 years !

Motherboard: GA-MA69GM-S2H, CPU: AMD 64 BE-2350, 1GB RAM, 1TB Samsung SATA drive.

----------


## TorqueyPete

Smooth first time install from a Ubuntu Shop bought CD for Gutsy on this secondhand PC box. Formatting XPee out of sight as it went, and went straight online as soon as I plugged into the NIC and reset the cable modem. Now I don't know if Gutsy had a problem with the ATI Radeon 8500 as such, but while I was sorting out things like getting Youtube to play, I removed it anyway, after realising that no drivers were available.
 Two weeks later, ie; now, I'm running off my original Ubuntu CD again, due to my fiddling around with stuff and crashing Firefox and other stuff  :LOL:  and crashing a reinstall !!  :Rolling Eyes:  :Embarassed:  :Laughing: 

 But Linux is an adventure as far as I'm concerned now. 



I've also recovered another box with a UBy install. 8)

----------


## cipher_nemo

Nice to see Ubuntu replacing XP, TorqueyPete!  :Smile: 




> Now I don't know if Gutsy had a problem with the ATI Radeon 8500 as such


Yeah, unfortunately the ATI drivers for Linux is not as good as NVIDIA. Bummer.

----------


## maxwong81

LInux like a new adventure and challenge to me and i like that. New to Linux sure have to face some problem but now everything working fine and I feel like i'm not addicted to windows already.  :LOL:

----------


## w4kh

I have been using unix on Intel platforms for quite some time, though of late it has been a hobby and no longer my profession...

I was trying to replace a unix server with 7.10 server edition and ran into a brick wall of problems...

I have a 1U server with the following hardware:
Foxconn P4M900 Socket 775 Motherboard with 1066/800/533MHz FSB
Intel Celeron D331 2.66GHz Processor
1 GB DDR2 PC4200 (533MHz) System Memory
10/100 Network Lan By Realtek On-Board (RTL 8139 chipset)
80GB SATA II Hard Drive

I attached a DVD-ROM drive to the secondary IDE buss and tried installing 7.10 server, but the install kept freezing as it attempted to format the final partition... I had had some issues with an install of SmoothWall 3.0 on another of these 1U machines, and had to set loads of BIOS directives to hardware to off before it would finally install...

I assumed, somewhat incorrectly, that since I would have no Floppy, and no lots of other hardware on this server, that I should use the same settings... and the brick wall kept me frustrated for a few days as I tried after school... I saw suggestions about installing with less RAM, so I pulled a stick and took the system to 512MB... no joy...

Finally, since I had been able to install both Debian 4.0r1 and 7.10 server on the SmoothWall box, I decided to just let the BIOS set "optimized defaults" for each page, with only a few mods (i.e., no serial ports, no printer port)...

Previously I had tried breaking the Partitions out "manually, with separate /, /usr, /var, /tmp, swap, and /home... this time, since it really didn't matter to me, I made one huge partition, invoked the LVM and went for a fresh cup of coffee... 

SUCCESS! Finally... Now, since the machine is up and running, and quite active already, I am trying to figure a relatively non-intrusive way to load files on another machine that I can NOT directly connect to the new server -- the disk no longer boots, but the filesystems are probably intact... Another issue for a different forum.

I probably thought I knew too much and should have just gone along with the defaults!

----------


## XPS600

I have zero linux experience.  Veteran windows user.  I'm tired of the cruddy windows BSOD and a million other headaches, not to mention cost, so I went for the gutsy gibbon dual boot to start learning.

My system:

Dimension XPS 600	Pentium® D Processor 830 with Dual Core Technology (3.0GHz, 800FSB)
Memory	2GB Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM at 533MHz
Monitors	19 inch Ultrasharp 1907FP Digital Flat 1907FP
Video Cards	256MB PCI Express x16 (DVI/VGA/TV-out) nVidia GeForce 6800
Existing OS - Windows XP MCE
Hard Drives - 1 existing SATA NTFS running XP, and 1 new unformatted SATA for this install


What I did:

- Downloaded and burned the 7.10 64bit live CD
- changed BIOS to boot from CD
- Booted using live CD, choosing first option in menu, but this just gave me a black screen
- Booted using the live CD and started in safe graphics mode
- Ran the gparted, but it kept crashing, so I downloaded the gparted live CD and burned it.
- Booted off the gparted live CD and partitioned and formated my new drive:
   - 200GB NTFS (for more XP storage space, just in case)
   - 200GB EXT3 (main ubuntu partition)
   - Extended partition
         - 5GB Swap
         - 70GB FAT32
- Restarted with the Gutsy live CD and ran the install again
- Followed the wizard and installed the GRUB into the MBR without any changes to the defaults
- Rebooted and started enjoying the new OS

Summary:

This was really easy, and now I have the 64bit environment in Ubuntu, and the Windows fallback until I get comfortable enough to leave it behind.

I'm now trying to get the Soundblaster X-Fi working...

----------


## Raggnarok

Being an old windows user, I have refused to go forward into the brave new debacle of Vista. I just installed Ubuntu 7.0 as a dual boot on my Toshiba laptop. As a newbie I will have to retrain the Monkey (Me).
Everything worked fine until I tried to use Firefox on Youtube.com. It froze several times and all I can do is hard shutdown and reboot the thing. I tried to get Skype working and I succeeded but I could only download an older version of Skype than I am used to having.
But I can live without it for now, as I still have my Windows residing beside Ubuntu. I used Wine to emulate the Firefox version on Windows and it works just fine.
So whats the deal in the firefox that came with the Ubuntu install?
Oh well if anyone knows I would like to solve this small problem. But for all its worth it is a good system so far. It kind of in a vauge way reminds me of the old days of DOS.

----------


## paulb75

The installer worked pretty well on most accounts. The only thing that required tweaking was the NVIDIA driver-- I eventually had to download one of the packages from NVIDIA and rebuild the kernel and install the drivers--but even this was pretty easy to do. 


All in all, I'm very pleased with the results. I've been *******-free for almost a month, and I've got a very fast, very stable OS that does exactly what I want it to do. And I've got all the --candy up and running now. ^_^ 

This is actually my fourth foray into Linux, and this is the first time I haven't given up. I don't think I'll ever use Windows again. Vista just pissed me off so much (crash after crash after crash, and numerous hardware and software issues) 

My specs:
P4 3.2GHz on a 865PE Motherboard (GA-8IPE1000), 1GB RAM
256MB NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 Ultra (8x AGP card)
80 GB IDE and 160 GB SATA hard disks
Running Ubuntu 7.10

----------


## xeth_delta

Recently upgraded from Kubuntu Feisty Fawn 7.04 to Kubuntu Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 on a second genreration Macbook.
Upgrade was fast and simple, took around one and a half hours - two hours, downloading and installing included.
Up till now I have had to work only on two things that changed.
-Get Compiz-Fusion and Compiz-Fusion Icon working, as I had Beryl on Feisty.
-Recompile ALSA sound drivers and utils. Sound was working out of the box, but chose to recompile to be able to properly restart the sound system on-the-fly (should I need to) with the alsasound script.

That said, I am really pleased with Gutsy, I guess the initial bugs it had a few months ago have already been ironed out.

----------


## unshareef

Dear Ubuntu Scholars,

I have recently installed gutsy on my Dell Inspiron 6400 (just over 1 year old laptop).

After some difficulty finally got compiz to work with the help of people like you

However, my processor is constantly running at 46%. And when I do something like switch deskspace it takes it to 100%, and so the framerate is slow. Because of my processor being maxed out like this, movies play slow, screensavers flicker, and when I close my laptop lid and reopen it the screen stays blank forever until i reset the laptop.

The processor is Intel Core Duo (not core 2 duo).

Any ideas?

Much appreciated.

----------


## xeth_delta

> Dear Ubuntu Scholars,
> 
> I have recently installed gutsy on my Dell Inspiron 6400 (just over 1 year old laptop).
> 
> After some difficulty finally got compiz to work with the help of people like you
> 
> However, my processor is constantly running at 46%. And when I do something like switch deskspace it takes it to 100%, and so the framerate is slow. Because of my processor being maxed out like this, movies play slow, screensavers flicker, and when I close my laptop lid and reopen it the screen stays blank forever until i reset the laptop.
> 
> The processor is Intel Core Duo (not core 2 duo).
> ...


To me it sounds like the rendering could be being done on the CPU and not the graphics card.
What is the output of:


```
glxinfo | grep -i direct
```

If the answer is No or indirect, we could start a new thread on your problem so that we don't hijack this thread.

----------


## unshareef

I entered it, and it says Yes.

I wonder what it could be...

----------


## xeth_delta

> I entered it, and it says Yes.
> 
> I wonder what it could be...


That means you have hardware acceleration. You could try to identify what is using the CPU by calling "top". It will show you the most active programs running.

----------


## lyndaj70

Windows is supposed to be the easiest operating system around... Easiest to install, easiest to use.

Okay.

Well, a friend of mine came to me with their lappie wanting the system completely wiped.

It was in the same series as my lappie, and in fact the restore disk for mine said it would work for that lappie as well, so to save the cost of a restore disk, we used that.

I went to bed a few hours after telling it to completely wipe the system, cause it was still going and had hours left to go. When I woke up this morning, it had finally finished the wipe and was ready for the reinstall part (no joke).

Reinstalled from the restore disk, and discovered that the disk had lied. I had to download all the drivers manually, but at least I had Windows MCE installed. Thrill. 

Hours of hunting, downloading, clicking, installing, and clicking some more, not including all of the reboots. 

At one point I booted that sucker into ubuntu live so that I could verify the video card and stuff, and ya know what? Ubuntu detected all of the hardware OUT OF THE BOX. Including the bluetooth, wireless, card reader and MODEM. 

And as my little Toshiba lappie runs Ubuntu, I know from experience that it takes an hour/hour-and-a-half to install Ubuntu start to finish on that series laptop, though I have a different modem, and Ubuntu didn't install that.  I just use an external when I need it.

And I started yesterday and am now just finishing getting the last of the updates for Windows.

For an operating system that's supposed to be so easy to install and use, it sure was a damn long and difficult road USING TOSHIBA'S OWN RESTORE DISKS! Thought Windows XP was supposed to include more drivers than any other previous version of Windows? If that's the case, why wouldn't it even detect the old pcmcia network card I inserted to try to get that puppy online to install the other stuff? XP flat-out refused, despite the fact that Linux uses it fine and so did Windows 98.

Sorry, not sure if this is in the right place or not, but wanted to give an honest install comparison between the two operating systems.  In my experience, Ubuntu is easier to install and works better out of the box, though I must admit when something "doesn't" work, it can be more of a pain to make it work than in Windows.  

Peace,
Lynda

----------


## AussieLinuxGamer

Just want to share my experience.

I've switched to (k)Ubuntu (from Suse) back in the 6.06 LTS release. I found it to be easier to add packages (apt > rpm) and it's always good to use the most popular distro as you're bound to have questions already answered on forums etc.

My main machine is running Kubuntu 7.04, wifes machine is running Ubuntu 7.04, my laptop (which is 9 years old but still kicking) runs Xubuntu 7.04 and my media pc runs Mint 3.1 (based off Feisty).

I decided to upgrade the media PC (Gigabyte all in one mobo with Nvidia northbridge and graphics, 2GB dual channel DDR2, 320GB Seagate SATA2, AMD 4000+) to Ubuntu 7.10. I wasn't doing a dist-upgrade, I was doing a fresh install with the Alternate CD, blowing away the previous distro and starting afresh. Oh, and I always do a CD check, and yes the memtest was fine too.

1. 64bit Ubuntu 7.10 installed ok, but upon first boot, some applets would crash and ask to reload/delete and I would experience the occasional freeze. Navigating through the file manger would sometimes set it off, other times not. On some boots it was ok, but more often than not it wouldn't be.  It basically wasn't stable enough to use so after talking to a few people about it (and being told that 64bit 7.10 had issues) I went down the 32bit path...

2. 32bit Ubuntu 7.10 installed ok, but again on boot the menu would crash or other misc apps/applets would crash. Again I had screen freezes where I couldn't even ALT+CTRL+Backspace. Sometimes the mouse would still work but nothing else.

3. Tried Mint 4.0, based of 7.10 and experienced similar issues.

4. Ran back to Mint 3.1, based of 7.04 and everything worked, as it did before.

Can anyone share any light on this? Installation is ok, but it seems that something isn't working right. It seems that a lot of people are having issues with 7.10. I had no issues with 7.04 (I'm using it right now, it's been rock solid even with RAID5 setup, Apache and MySQL). 

Cheers
Andrew

----------


## Horza

Most things work, but trying to get dual head or big desktop with ATI to work is a complete and utter shambles, due partly of course to ATI's recalcitrance, but also due to the evident inability of the community to put in a systematic effort to explain both the meaning of the stuff in the config files and the behavior of the tools used to manipulate them in an organized and coherent manner.

For example neither ATI's aticonfig --help documentation nor the web discussion of the  --resolution option to aticonfig specifies the syntax for specifying the resolution of more than one screen at once, and nobody appears to be able to answer the many queries that people have made as to what is going on when this option fails with the error "Error: Section # expected".

The 'add-pairmode' command likewise fails for many people, with no explanation of why, nor any of what it does - it's simply part of some recipies which evidently work for some people, but not for others.

It is evidently common knowledge amongst knowledgeable people that System|Administration|Screens and Graphics cannot be used to set up dual monitors in any reliable way, but this information is likewise not put in a prominent place where a nOOb is likely to see it.

For a while a had 'big desktop' mode for Ati working, but only on 3200x1200, and couldn't get any other sizes by moving the slider except for the completely useless 640x400.  I wanted a somewhat smaller resolution because 3200x1200 is too small for comfort, for me, but there is no account given anywhere of whether it is possible to get a decent range of resolution options for big desktop, or if so, how.

So following a suggestion I saw somewhere that I probably misconstrued as an answer to this problem, I tried setting Preferences |Screen Resolution Preferences to 1280x1024, but that destroyed big desktop mode after login.  Evidently, this tool writes to some file other than xorg.conf, since restoring the xorg.conf from when big desktop worked doesn't fix the problem.  Resetting Screen Resolution Preferences to 3200x1200 with the GUI tool doesn't work, and it isn't easy to find out what file Screen Resolution writes to.  If there are multiple flakey GUI tools writing to different text files, each tool should clearly explain in its help what file is being written to, and where to get information on the structure of that file and signficance of the options in it.

Well that's enough for one rant.  Presumably the reason the community can't provide the required info is that it's very difficult to gather it, and figure out how to organize and explain it in a coherent manner, but if Mark Shuttleworth has to pay some geeks with expository skills a lot of $$$ to produce a decent guide to screen management, then there's really isn't much long term hope for the noncommercial OS movement.

Ubuntu has come a very long way in the last two years, but the window of opportunity afforded by the horribleness of Vista isn't very wide, and sorting out the screen mess seems to me to be one of the more urgent tasks.

----------


## pembertonq

I am a long-term user of Unix and Linux (decennia) but had never
installed it. Every now and then I try (usually Ubuntu) and when it
fails I go back to the default OS on my machine.

However, a recent positive experience with Xandros on the Asus eee
made me decide to try again with a little more effort.

My (Ubuntu 7.10) installation failed as usual, but rather than
focussing on what exactly failed (wireless, screen resolution, and
sound, on a - what I consider - fairly bog-standard Compaq desktop), I
would like to focus on the installer's experience on trying to work
out what to do next.

Of course, the network failing is the worst thing that can happen,
because the help files tell you to go online. So in this case the help
files had better be good.

My first recommendation is that on starting up on a new install that
you display a welcome to the user with pointers on where to go next if
anything failed. This is the point where the new user needs
encouragement (and the point where I have given up in the past).

Anyway, I browsed the menus and found System > Help, so went there. I
saw "Internet" and so tried that. In fact it should say "Internet and
Networks" because 1) that is the title of the page it links to, and 2)
it would have encouraged me that it was the right place to go.

Once there I saw "Wireless networking, troubleshooting", so I went
there straight away.

That's where the trouble starts. Step 1 "Check for device
recognition". "Open System>Administration>Device manager". THERE IS NO SUCH THING. Please fix this. It immediately reduces your confidence that this is going to work.

Step 2. Check for driver (3.2.2). It tells you to run a command, and
check if a driver is listed. The output doesn't mention the word
"driver" anywhere, so the inexpert user is going to assume there isn't
a driver, even if there is. I think it should say "See if you can find
your device".

In fact my wireless card is listed as an Ethernet controller, and it
is only because the magic words 802.11abg are in the description, and
that I know that that means wireless, that I knew that that was the
one. Does the fact that it is listed mean that there is a driver? I
don't know. Let me assume it does. I think you need to warn that
wireless cards will/might be listed as an Ethernet controller.

Next step, check device is on. Same command, same output. Is the
device on? No idea, There is no line "device is on", but also no line
"device is off". It does say at the top of the entry for the device
"UNCLAIMED". What does that mean? It is probably bad, but the help
files don't mention what it means nor how to fix it.

Let's assume it is on, especially since it doesn't say what to do if
it is off. Next step Check for connection to router (3.2.4). Run a
command and look at the output. If it says ESSID="" do one thing, if
it shows the name of the router do something else. My output says "no
wireless extensions", and the help doesn't tell me what to do in this case.

OK, so backup up the stack trying to find an untaken
step. Unfortunately 3.2.3 doesn't say what to do if the device is off,
so I'll backup further.

That takes me to 3.2.2.3 Set up a NDISWrapper.

OK. Step 1. Obtain the Windows driver for your system and locate the
file that ends with .inf. Hmm, I hope you don't mean "connect to the
internet" here  :Wink:  I assume the driver is somewhere on my machine, so
I go to /media and locate the disk I know to be my Windows C: disk,
and go to the WINDOWS/inf directory. I do a grep for wireless and
802.11, and I see several drivers here but none I can unambiguously
identify as for the device in question. It is at this point I give up,
and go back to the preinstalled OS.

In case anyone reading this is interested, the output of dmesg says
"wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware self-test failed' (HAL
status 14).

As for my other two problems, I couldn't find any advice in the help
files whatsoever.

Steven Pemberton

----------


## Horza

> Windows is supposed to be the easiest operating system around... Easiest to install, easiest to use.
> 
> Okay.
> 
> Well, a friend of mine came to me with their lappie wanting the system completely wiped.
> ...
> Lynda


I'd suspect that the problem here is more due to the Toshiba company than to Windows per se - I've installed many windows varieties on many different desktops, with no substantial issues other than when installing an obsolescent version of Windows on a machine that's too advanced for it (e.g. Win95 on a P2 box, or suchlike).  But laptops are notorious for wierd features inserted by the manufacturers.

----------


## 3rd Rook

I promise to be more involved with testing future releases!

I can't believe that we can't get widescreen monitors to work out of the box.  Given that I didn't help at all with Gutsy, I guess I can't complain too much. There are hundreds of pages in forums far and wide discussing the problem, it sounds to me like it's something that might warrant further review.

I can't wait for the day when I can take a brand new release and install it in a week-end.  This week-long (and counting) excersise is for the birds.

</rant>

Remember... you asked us to "Share with the community your gutsy install/upgrade experience".

 :Smile:

----------


## jamesbong

Installed ubuntu on my Toshiba Satellite A100. The only problem I have to work out is the sound, I also had to switch to WPA security on my wireless network, because I couldn't get netman to work with WEP, No biggie. Everything else works fine so far! 

The only real problems is that using windows is painfull now! :Smile:

----------


## doondoon

I followed a recommendation to burn the iso image using an open source cd burning app called INFRARECORDER (not yelling). I have not had the first problem getting anything working on my tower. It is an excellent app. If you are not using infrarecorder to burn your ISO that may be why you are having problems installing or running v.7.10. Try using that and see if you don't have better luck.

----------


## unshareef

> That means you have hardware acceleration. You could try to identify what is using the CPU by calling "top". It will show you the most active programs running.


I typed "top" in terminal to see what is using my CPU the most. Both cores showed up but they seemed to be low usage for the most part, about 2-3%. when I used desktop effects like spinning the deskspace cube constantly, 1 core would go upto around 40%.

However, this all contradicts what the CPU frequency monitor says (that little icon on the panel). It is always at 46%, and when I do something like spinning the deskpace cube it goes upto 100%, and this seems more true because the pc seems slower at 100% in terms of framerate etc.

So, "top" is saying one thing, and the CPU freq monitor is saying something else, but I feel the latter to be a truer representation based on the performance I see.

----------


## mapes12

Tried install from standard Ubuntu 7.10 Live CD. At first I made no changes to standard settings. Live CD booted into highest display resolution which my LCD monitor could not handle. Rebooted and F4 to change resolution to 1024x768 (which is what XP is set to on another machine connected to same input / output media via KVM adaptor). Ubuntu still crashed my resolution settings. So, I tried the same again but with another machine. The same result.

Then downloaded Alternate CD and ran text based installation. Changed resolution setting to 1024x768 but had to do this twice. First at the Ubuntu boot prompt screen then again as the text installer progressed through X server settings. But text installer was v.poor at giving novice instructions that usually come up at the bottom of the screen to guide user.

Finally got Ubuntu installed. Next step was to install 2 of my favourite packages: Webmin and Xine. Notwithstanding that I am logged onto all repos inc Universe and Multiverse these packages are no where to be found.

Played around some more then shut down PC via GUI. Ubuntu ran shut down scripts but didn't turn off my machine. It just hung with Ubuntu logo staring back at me. Had to switch off manually.

This is 3rd distro I have tried inc Debian 4 and Mandriva 2008. The latter is still the leader so far with Ubuntu in second place.

----------


## pushin50

Status: Newb!

Just finished upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10. On features, hadn't used Fiesty much so I can't offer much. There is an improved graphic interface-based approach for setting up local printer for use by networked XP stations - that was my main reason for upgrading. Very easy to set up the printer for access by wireless-networked XP laptops.

On ease of upgrade, I found it very straightforward. Used update feature in "Add/Remove Applications" to ensure 7.04 had all updates and them clicked "Upgrade to 7.10". Process was very automatic and worked well. Retained my existing desktop apps etc though with some re-formatting of the desktop environment.

Main issue was with mirror speed - the upgrade download can take forever. I'm in Canada and was originally loading from the "Canada" http repository. After much slowness, switched to University of Sherbrooke ftp site. Wish I did that first - would have saved many hours. Over 500kbps vs. 0-50 from the http site. I'm guessing total process would have been under one hour if I'd started with the ftp site.

So . . . set up in "Software Sources" to get from an ftp site in your region.

Generally . . . could not be more impressed with ubuntu in general! Adding / Removing apps from the repositories is just genius. I can't believe how easy that is.

I've been into this for about two weeks and Windows is gone forever. Yay!

Hooked 

Otherwise, very smooth!

----------


## alciono

I am a rather new user of Ubuntu, but not to Linux or Unix in general. On Nov 27 last year I began with Ubuntu 6.10, then in Dec I upgraded to Feisty Fawn without any problems. Today I upgraded to Gutsy Gibbon. The whole process was entirely straight forward, taking exactly one hour to complete. I was extremely nervous when I started the upgrade process, but now I am quite impressed how smoothly everything went.  :Smile:

----------


## xaminmo

Thinkpad T60p, T7200 @ 2.00GHz, 3GB RAM
VMWare 6.0.2
Ubuntu 64-bit guest

Boot the 7.10 CD.
No kernel messages, I think it's hung, but it boots fine after just a bit.
This drops me to the LiveCD
I run the installer icon from the desktop.
I choose defaults for the disk to install (10g virtual scsi)
Install didn't prompt me for anything else.
It says it wants to reboot, or I can continue to use the livecd.
I allow it to reboot.
Boots fine.

Except

The installer didn't prompt me for software or an admin user.
<B>There's no way to log in to the system.</B>

Furthermore, the online docs don't have an install walkthrough.  How should I know what questions to expect at what stage?  Some operating systems do a reboot before asking these sorts of questions.

Release Notes say that if no mail-server config is performed during install, then I'll have to go in via recovery mode and add the admin user.

I'm perfectly capable of doing this, but I shouldn't have to.  It's a waste of my time.  What else won't work?  I mean, there's no kernel boot log visible, and root access is strongly discouraged.

Somehow I thought that, having a "server" distribution in addition meant that this might be server grade, but it's very obviously made primarily for my parents or my grandparents and not for me.

Very disappointing.

----------


## whaase

Mine went ok. I went from 7.04 to 7.10. I used the upgrade option "Add/Remove Applications" It seemed everything went ok, until I rebooted. I had to log in under safe mode and create a new profile. Otherwise my system booted, loaded and sat with a tan screen with nothing on it. I suspect a config file in my user profile was creating a problem.. 

BUT, now my system locks up randomly? But it only does it when the computer is idle, never when I'm using it. I just shut off my screen saver to see if that was causing it. If not, maybe I'll fresh install 8.04.

----------


## mtbsoft

Dell Inspiron 9200 with the ATI graphics - no **** Sherlock I still had some &**#& issues to deal with, even with the alt. disk it was still hard work.

----------


## cas91572

I did a new install..dual booting with windows vista. I found it very easy to do. except when Win RAR took over the .iso file!  Other then that I had no problems and my system works perfect!

----------


## stalkier

Only problems I had was with version 7.04 with my laptop (Compaq V2000 with a Broadcom wifi card). After upgrading once and a fresh install of 7.10 they both worked flawlessly. I really can't make up my mind what I want installed on my laptop as far as an OS. Right now I have Vista Ultimate. I am using Ubuntu on my older desktop right now as I like the effects and the system is very stable with it. I am running it on a AMD Athlon XP+ with 512MB RAM, 80 gig hdd, and wireless card. Works very nice. Only one issue... Everytime I restart the PC I have to enter the WEP key. Really not a big deal, just an annoyance.

----------


## bmartin

> I really can't make up my mind what I want installed on my laptop as far as an OS. Right now I have Vista Ultimate. I am using Ubuntu on my older desktop right now as I like the effects and the system is very stable with it. I am running it on a AMD Athlon XP+ with 512MB RAM, 80 gig hdd, and wireless card. Works very nice. Only one issue... Everytime I restart the PC I have to enter the WEP key. Really not a big deal, just an annoyance.


I'd keep Windows on your laptop unless you find yourself able to use Ubuntu for everything. I no longer need Windows for anything.

As for the WEP key, why do you have to enter it every time? That doesn't seem right... there are programs out there that are nicer than the Network Manager software, such as wifi-radar. It's in the Universe repository. Give it a try and see if you like it. It should automatically connect you every time on boot.

----------


## jloveless

I have an HP M7760 Personal Media PC with 2.16 GHz dual core, 4 GB RAM and 2x250 GB drives. I also have a 300GB and a 750GB removeable Personal Media Drive (PMD). It is basically an internal/removeable USB drive. I use Vista Ultimate for work but with literally thousands of programs loaded it has gotten a bit finicky and noticeably slower. I use diskeeper to keep the disks defragged and I manage my registry but still have performance/boot/shut down issues. 

So, I decided to set up a dual boot with Ubuntu GG. The HP has a 6GB partition on drive C: that housed the original Vista install product. I have since upgraded to Ultimate so I had this space that I could use. I cleaned it out and partitioned it into 2x3GB partitions - one for Linux and one for Linux swap. That was a real chore because the partition seems to be non-standard and I couldn't enlarge it, for example. those 2 partitions are sda2 and sda3. I changed the Windows MBR to allow boot to Linux and then the grub loader to allow a choice between Linux, restore, and memcheck. It works flawlessly and I have quickly grown to love Linux, the included and available apps, the price and best of all the cooperation among users, developers, and such. 

I have 2 remianing issues for now. I have trouble with my Logitech Webcam Ultravision, particularly with aMSN. I do have it working with Luvcview finally but that was a chore also and it still doesn't work with aMSN.. The second issue is that my 300GB PMD isn't consistently recognised by Linux. (I have posted on the beginners forum for this issue)I have to remove it and reinsert it before it is recognised (most of the time). I also had to use the Windows "Remove Safely" routine that I admit to not being careful about. Vista doesn't seem to care as long as you aren't accessing the drive when you go to remove it.

So, that is my experience in a nutshell. If anyone has any thoughts about the wEBCAM OR THE pmd i AM ALL EARS.

tHANKS.

----------


## rfawcs

I've been looking for an alternative to the Vista Home Premium on one of my desktops, and was pleased to stumble across Ubuntu. Pretty much new to Linux and had never seen Ubuntu before.

I initially installed 7.10/32-bit/i386 on a separate 40G WD hard drive and it mostly went OK; I had to use the alternate(?) video driver. When configuring the wireless connection I had to change the security on the router to WEP from WPA-PSK for it to work. (I have one router plugged into a second)

When I saw that would work, I installed the 7.10/amd64 version, and that installed with no problem whatever. I didn't have to do anything except connect to the wireless network and set up the printer. Also, I connected to the second router, which has WPA-PSK security; didn't have to change it. Very Pleased!

Here are the specs for the machine:
MSI MS-7094 motherboard/on-board sound
Athlon 64 3500+ CPU
2 Gb Ram
NVIDIA 7600 GS AGP graphics card
40 Gb HD
no floppy
Lite-On DVD
Netgear WPN311 wireless PCI adaptor
Proview 17" LCD
Networked Canon PIXMA iP4000 printer

----------


## Wayne Cowan

I have had a good experience with feisty and decided to try gutsy. I have a Toshiba A105; 2 G memory; 120 G HD. Gutsy installed with huge (90 pt) headers and the same for user name and password. I solved the header problem with playing with screen resolution. Most of the rest of Gutsy didn't work properly. I finally reformatted the HD and reinstalled XP and feisty. It installed right out of the box with wireless working and easily installed the DVD commercial player. I went into grub and set saveddefault to saved, only it didn't. I'm in a position where I have to use MS once in awhile. However, I would really like to ditch it on my 3 laptops and desktop.

That is my experience but after reformatting and installing feisty again I have a new problem. I can't download anything in the synaptic packages or add/remove area. I can connect through wireless and wire without a problem with firefox. I'm looking for a solution.

Thanks to all who have posted their advise on the forum. It has been very helpful.

----------


## Kevbert

Dual boot Acer Travelmate 803Lci laptop with XP and Gutsy Gibbon 7.10.
Hard disk (40Gb default) had only a single partition with WinXP.  Repartitioned drive using Norton Partition Magic 8.0.  This was performed due to the arrangement of data on the drive as both Norton 360, the standard windows defrag tool and O&O defrag V4 were unable to move the offending data.
PC connected to web via wired broadband connection.
Installed Gutsy via CD.  Manual partitioning was the only option available in order to keep Win XP on the drive.  Had to remove partition created by Partition Magic and then repartition using Ubuntu built in 
partitioner.  Created a 15Mb system (ext3) drive and 3Gb swap drive in space left by previously removed partition.
Install went flawlessly.  The display (ATI Radeon 9000 built-in) was set to 1400 x 1050 by install.
Alerted that battery was faulty or old (old in my case, as original).
No problems noted. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## lemon_duck

Thank goodness I'm not on my own. I was beginning to think I was intellectually challenged.

So approximately 33% of those of us who have Ubuntu by way of new installation or upgrade have significant problems. Must mean something. :Guitar:

----------


## sib13

i did a dual boot of ubuntu with vista installed....works fine...both OS.
this is how:
> i have a toshiba laptop with only 60 gb hdd partitioned with 30gb, 1 gig ram and a dual core 1.86 Ghz processor

>downloaded the gutsy gibbon ....burnt it onto a cd....installed it...works fine no probs.

> at first i thought i lost vista coz at the last step of installation where it says migrate assistant, it did not mention that there is vista on the other partition(which i read in one of the how to's that it should mention)...but still i went ahead and voila!!! it did detect vista and normalcy was restored...so now working on ubuntu!!!

 :Guitar:

----------


## jamesbong

new install on a Toshiba Satellite A100 custom. Everything worked on install except for sound and hibernate. Got sound to work by messing with the alsa-base file. Now I just need to figure out standby and hibernate. 

I love the compiz-fusion interface BTW!

----------


## bailbath

Installed on fujitsu laptop Amilo Li1705.Used alternative installation cd as I could not get the live cd to work.Once installed as again the widescreen was still not working I used sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to get the correct settings from the safe setting on grub menu. 
IAN

----------


## bikeman123

Am currently using 7.04 in a dual boot with XP without any problems (install went perfectly unlike some other distros I tried recently).

Wanted to upgrade to 7.10 until I saw this post!.

Two points:
1. The poll would make more sense if it was separeted into two polls - new install and upgrade seperately so each added up to 100%. It would also allow users to vote in each case as they move from install to upgrade and theyby capture both experiences of an individual.

2. From the current results I can see that 70% of new installs and 70% of upgrades have issues. mmmmm perhaps the powers that be should reflect upon that.

I think I'll wait for Hardy Heron.

----------


## Im_Original

I had problems with the live cd, it would freeze at "running local boot scripts", which is a problem that lots of people are having. I tried some fixes, nothing worked. Then I used the alternate cd, and it worked flawlessly: 

Thanks everyone.

----------


## dhruv_1884

Gutsy is the worst version of ubuntu yet.
I've been using ubuntu from breezy badger and i have never had such a bad time.

I just tried the alpha version of Heron, 
installed
rebooted
installed fglrx (i have an ATI graphics card)
restarted
could not even reach the login page. 
All black screen.

The latest Alpha of Heron is even worse.

I HOPE SOMEBODY GETS THEIR ACT TOGETHER

----------


## tqft

Had to disable universe repo & kubuntu-desktop before it would even get past the setup screen.

ACPI was disabled on upgrade - study was very hot

printing still worked - yay !!!

webcam broken - is the gspca driver in the gutsy kernel source?

----------


## breakdaze

I only have 320Mb RAM, so I installed Gutsy minimal CD, then added the Edubuntu desktop.  It is a bit slow, so I think I am going to scrap Gnome and do something else for the gui.

----------


## kencomer

I've been trying to install Ubuntu for over 5 hours now, but part of that might be my fault. I have turned off the computer a few times when it seemed to be stuck in a loop. It has seemed that way for more than an hour. I am assuming that it is in a loop to format the drive 0. I am letting it run for up to 10 hours or more--depending on when I go to bed--just to make sure that's what it's doing.

I installed it and it worked fine the other day, but before I did anything other than go through the "load up some goodies" phase, grub decided that it could not find an operating system or something (error 21). I guessed that the probable cause of this was that the drives changed sequence, but I do not know what the sequence was and frequently add/remove drives (turn off/on hard drives, insert media cards, etc.), so I just sighed heavily and went on with other attempts to retrieve my data. Tomorrow, I'll have a windows boot CD, so that will likely work.

I decided to move away from a dual boot solution and just put Ubuntu on the main drive. This is different than what I did the other day, which was to install Ubuntu on a working ******* XP Pro computer. This experience has been extremely frustrating. If I am correct and the long wait is for the file system to be installed on the first drive, some feedback--like a character echoed to the screen to show progress--or a warning like "initializing the hard drive. this could take a while" would have made my life much more pleasant to live.

This time I did a boot with noapic nolapic, thinking that either "noapic nolapic" would work or "wait until file system is installed" for several hours would work. If the problem is not a simple omission of feedback or time-eating installation, I hope someone will tell me. Otherwise, please insert an echo or several to let people know that patience is required at this stage. :Confused:  :Sad:  :Brick wall:  :Confused:  :Think:  :d'oh!:  :Question:

----------


## TuxBobble

Honestly, I voted install - lot of issues.  But not because of quantity really.  I just have one quite important issue that I cannot fix.  I need SecureW2 to connect to my school's wireless network.  I am to this day unable to connect to it, because I cannot figure out how to set it up.

If anyone can help me out send me a PM, but it essentially uses SecureW2 with our school email username and password, and it's PAP, if that helps.  I tried to work through supplicant, but that was making my wireless stop working ALTOGETHER. (on my home network as well as the school network)  If anyone has a solution they can help me with, that would be greatly appreciated in a PM.  Otherwise I love Ubuntu, but I can't make it my main OS if I can't use wireless in my academic buildings on campus...

----------


## StephaneLenclud

It was a straight forward upgrade to 7.10 from 7.04 GNOME Desktop running Subversion, Apache, websvn, TWiki 4.1.2 (custom install as opposed to package install) on a AOpen XCcube MZ915. It took only a couple of hours. During the packages installation you need to watch for incoming dialog boxes. You also need to make the right choice when your are asked  to replace some of the conf files notably apache confs. There should be no problem if you have setup your apache server properly in the first place. Since the upgrader shows you the diffs between new and old conf files it's really easy to spot whether you actually need the new conf file or whether you must retain some custom changes you made in your old conf file. 

I also had some SVN Nautilus plug-in installed and it was preserved during the upgrade. My GAIM account settings (MSN, IRC, AIM) were preserved in Pidgin.

Ubuntu is brillant! Keep up to good work guys!

----------


## Hizzoner

Installed 8.04 today with available updates.
I was not able to dual boot with Windows XP SP2 - With 7.10 the dual boot worked fine - any ideas as to the remedy for this minor glitch are much appreciated.../Hizzoner

----------


## pdm502

I have tried to upgrade to 3.3, but the upgrade always fails with the following two-line report:

Failed to fetch http://archive.ichthux.com/ichthux/d...ce/Release.gpg 
Could not connect to archive.ichthux.com:80 (88.191.38.209). - connect (111 Connection refused)

Failed to fetch http://archive.ichthux.com/ichthux/d...tion-en_US.bz2 
Could not connect to archive.ichthux.com:80 (88.191.38.209). - connect (111 Connection refused)


I am connected to a wired LAN, and had no trouble upgrading on UBUNTU CE on my desktop computer, but having installed UBUNTU CE on my notebook computer (on the same LAN), worked fine, except that I cannot upgrade to 3.3 due to the above problem.

 :Sad: 

Paul Mattson

----------


## AnonJr

I have a primarily Windows/DOS background, and I've been working with computers since a happy accident back in high school. Realizing that official XP support is probably going to disappear soon, and not liking what I was seeing with Vista, I decided to rekindle my on again/off again relationship with Linux. This time around I chose Ubuntu. I've been using the LiveCD for a while now as a recovery disk (I'd been using Knoppix for some time before that), and I figured it was worth a go.

I installed it on my Gateway 7426 GX laptop with a few minor issues... I think I've got the last of 'em resolved. Well, except for getting some of my games - er, "Critical Applications" - working.  :Very Happy: 

I did have some trouble with the ATI drivers and getting some of the bells and whistles working - though some quality time searching around here helped me get that taken care of.

I had some problems with the wireless - and some quality time around here coupled with persistence got most of that taken care of too. The latest bit of frustration is getting prompted for my keyring password ever time I boot up - but I found a topic on that before I posted here, so that might be resolved too. The last bit to mention is that my wireless doesn't seem to connect at anything faster than 24Mb/s - waaaaayyyy too slow. I'm at a loss on this one, but I'll start a separate topic on it later this week if time allows.

I also had some minor issues with the disappearing/reappearing settings panel for the touch-pad. I haven't had any more issues recently. (I loath touch-tap)


As for my main desktop:

After abandoning my 6-month Vista trial a little over a week after I started it, I decided to install openSUSE. That too didn't last long... and that's where I hit a few more frustrations than I did with my laptop.

I couldn't get it to boot off of the SATA drive for love or money so I gave up and changed the boot order and installed it on my PATA drive. So much for the speed boost.  :Confused: 

Getting my Radeon X1950 Pro to fulfill all that visual goodness I'd enjoyed playing Halo on XP was more frustrating than the Mobility 9700 on my laptop... (can you tell I'm an AMD/ATI guy?) I did get it worked out in the end... except for the multi-monitor thing. I'll be working on that this weekend.

I still haven't been able to get any sound out of my Audigy 2 ZS Platinum - and it keeps recognizing the _disabled_ onboard sound... that's two more issues to tackle this weekend.


Other things worth mentioning:

I've played a little with my Wacom Graphire tablet, and for the most part it seems to run ok. I'd really like to configure it a little more than I seem to be able to. I did see a topic or two on it, and I'll probably be following up on that later this week.

My trackballs have integrated forward/back buttons, but "out of the box" they don't seem to map to forward/back, and I can't seem to find where to fix that. I'll probably look for a solution to this later this week.

I'm still hunting for applications I like to replace the ones that don't already offer a Linux version (or to get the Windows versions running with WINE). I am a little confused at the rendering differences between Fx on Windows and Fx on Linux - but that's a different problem to attack another day.


I do want to thank everyone who's worked on Ubuntu for their hard work, and I want to thank everyone here at Ubuntu Forums for their hard work. I'm very active over at the Snitz forums (Just look for AnonJr) as a moderator who happens to donate code as well as support. Its become a second family for me, and its given me a much better appreciation for the kind of work that goes into a community like this.

Just thought I'd share my experience so far.  :Smile:

----------


## Rob V

Well I voted - worked, but to be honest it's not quite there yet.

Install didn't work at all to begin with - discovered I needed to delete the NTFS partition I was trying to install over and then rebuild it to get through the installer GUI.  Did that, worked  :Smile: 

Opened up and wirless networking wasn't working..  every time I tried to enter my WEP code it hung.   :Sad: 

So I disabled WEP and left my network open..  it worked  :Sad:  and  :Smile: 

So then I began the hunt for a fix to the issue.  Seems to be related to my Realtek 8185 wlan.  Found a detailed post on how to overcome this and worked through it..  seemed to have worked - i.e the steps in the post worked and i got things installed and my driver appeared next to the ndiswrapper app on the terminal..

Moment of truth time, re-enabled WEP and rebooted.

Black screen  :Sad:   nothing at all, rebooted again, same thing.  :Sad: 

So all I can presume is that I need to reinstall all over again.   :Mad: 

I love the look on ubuntu and am trying hard to move to it as an alternative to Vista (the other choice for moving away from XP), but it's been about 6 hours of hard slog and reboots to get to where I am now - nowhere!

What would be useful would be an online diagnostic which can scan hardware and suggest what will and won't work..  i.e you have a realtek wireless card, you've got no chance!

----------


## LarryJ2

Since Gutsy came out,  I've reinstalled it entirely at least three times.   My latest re-install just today because of boot failure   _ Kernel Panic -- not syncing: No init found  Try passing init=option to kernel:_  ......   What ever that means!

Interesting this occurred just after a Kernel Upgrade which from my days using Fedora, I learned to dread.  Kernel Upgrades or changes seemingly always caused something to break.

I still love Ubuntu though but only because the other big  OS is such a mess.   At least with Ubuntu and Linux,  I believe I have a fighting chance to figure out what went wrong and learn something along the way.

LJ

----------


## digitalslavery

I am not sure if it is a new feature or not but the option under System/Administration/Screens and Graphics was godsend for quickly and effortlessly setting up my dual monitors!

Now I just need to see if I can get beryl/compiz working and damn my system will be all bling bling!

----------


## mccartyj

I wouldn't call having your desktop CPU running at half speed an upgrade...   :Brick wall:

----------


## bwtranch

Post belongs in the cafe.

----------


## yeats

I'm a newbie to Linux in general.  I've been very curious for the last couple of years and I finally made the plunge last summer when my parents gave me their old Dell Dimension desktop.  I had tried Knoppix and was occasionally using Puppy Linux on an otherwise defunct laptop.  I settled on Debian "etch" and went through great pains to install it and get everything working correctly.  I never could get the network card to work correctly and I think it was a hardware issue.  But I was proud of myself for giving it the college try.

This week I bought a second hard drive for my current Dell Dimension 4600 desktop (2004 model running XP).  For several reasons I'm not yet ready to do away with Windows, so I decided on a dual-boot situation.  After days of backing up key files, I decided to go with it and took the plunge.  My plan was to install Ubuntu onto the new hard drive and basically leave the original hard drive as is (a preference also described by a user on O'Reilly's web site).  I also found another web reference to be very helpful regarding dual booting.  After downloading the Gutsy .iso file and burning it to a CD, I said a prayer and chose to install.  It worked _exactly_ as I had hoped it would, installing Ubuntu on the second hard drive and leaving the XP drive alone.  I'm very pleased with how well this went!

----------


## MoToR

During the last few weeks I installed and reinstalled Ubuntu Gutsy on my IBM ThinkPad T42 for several times. I tried different graphics drivers for the Radeon 9600 and I have and ended up with the default drivers 7.10 comes with solely because I get continuous LCD brightness flicker problem with any other drivers.

As well, I tried different Fingerprint software and stayed with ThinkFinger that does for me everything except unlocking the Keyring Manager (I wish it could), but that's not ThinkFinger's fault as far as I understood.

I played with my 80GB HDD partitions to choose the best HDD division and I came all the way from two NTFS primary partitions: 40GB Disk C + 40GB Disk D with Vista installed, to ~30GB NTFS Vista, ~6GB ext3 root, ~2GB swap, ~2GB ext3 home, 40GB NTFS using Vista for resizing NTFS and gparted/fdisk/cfdisk for creating and editing ext3/swap partitions. All that without formatting Disk C or reinstalling Vista.

And the last tweaking thing I did is adding Middle Button scroll support IBM ThinkPad users are so used to. I just followed the instructions I found on this forum to add two lines configuring the EmulateWheel and the EmulateWheelButton options in xorg.conf.

At this point there are only two things that bother me (not too much though) - the well known Network Manager/Keyring problem of being forced to type the Keyring password in each time, and the video drivers problem which is not Ubuntu related, but ATi. I have the same brightness flicker in Vista (but not in XP) with any ATi drivers - bundled or downloaded form AMD. Waiting for ATi to hopefully fix this strange bug one day.

Except the minor problems mentioned above Ubuntu worked perfectly out of the box including WiFi/Suspend/Hibernate etc.

And great thanks for that!

----------


## Shrek X

Over the last couple of weeks I have installed on 3 machines (2 laptops, 1 desktop).  My ratings are based on 10 being great.  

One laptop was extremely difficult, not due to Ubuntu, but the laptop configuration, I had to PXE the install.  

One laptop I had to PXE to insall, and while the PXE wasnt overly dificult, the actual packages to run, and where to get them was not as easy to derive..  It would be great if it were a list updated and published on every release (the package I finely pointed to had to update to 7.4, and then 7.10 after install) if this is a method that people will use.  
*Install - 6*


The second laptop is a brick.  I dont think I have had it out for 3 years so it was my initial test machine with Ubuntu.  Put the liveCD in, it ran, I waited a bit....  done.  Happy (and impressed)
*Install - 9*


The desktop is my main machine for doing whatever, server for files, huge display, kickin video card, etc etc  I decided to pull out a SCSI controller and hard drive, and slap it into my media center PC.  I disconnected my Windows hard drive, tossed in the CD, and away she went.  Even the default driver that was installed for my video card seems to be the best one, the cube tricks and things all rock.  
*Install - 9*

Overall, the installations were good, and I was pleased with how they went, but more impressed with the help I got here when I needed it.  

Now for the software.  *I have to give it an unfortunate 6*.  While some items like OpenOffice are very very good like free-mail and free-messenger offerings are limited and not what I would term as close to best in class.  Also, the controls to the software, and desktop are confusing in how they are packaged or arranged (like display properties, networking items etc)  This will limit the desire to adopt the platform as it makes the learning curve unnecessarily high.   

Also, I would recommend further subcatagories for the forum, these specifically themed to the supported software available (like a Evolution Mail area, a Firefox are, etc).  This would be a great place for people to discuss specific issues with those, and to rate / give feedback on them.  

The direction here is amazing, and I will continue to use Ubuntu for my primary laptop as much as I can, because what makes software great is the ability for programmers to write software for it.  I would (and have) recommend it to anyone who knows a little about computers, but I would be hesitant to recommend to someone with no computer knowledge.  

I wold equate the current environment similar to what was available commercially during windows 98, and considering how long this type of distro has been available, thats amazing! 

As someone who helped produce Windows working at the "evil empire", I commend what is going on here, this community makes the experience 10x better.  If your reading this, wondering if you should, or shouldn't make the switch, I would say, make sure you have all your important data backed up and isolated... and YES!  go for it!

----------


## jesusfreak107

If you are using Wimpdows as an alternate OS on a different HDD/partition, then I (and my Dad) have found that it helps to install Grub on the Wimpdows installation, since it is so territorial.  You can download it from here.. I hope that this helps to solve some problems. For all I know, this has been suggested repeatedly, I did not want to read the huge amount of pages on here. Sorry for bothering you if it has been.

----------


## satanic-yobbo

converted from windows to linux today and after 1 failed download and install attempt wich was a server error followed by me not checking the disk for errors it crashed my computer (which turned out to be a blessing anyway cause it freed me from the shackles of windows completely YAY!!!!!) i downloaded and installed a full and complete O/S  without any trouble at all and a much more efficient and user friendly cpmputer was the end result so alll in all 10/10 perfect and happy

----------


## statekilla1

I put in a command in the terminal my keyboard seems to go dead when I type in a password.

----------


## yabbadabbadont

> I put in a command in the terminal my keyboard seems to go dead when I type in a password.


Nothing is displayed when you enter a password at a terminal or command line prompt.  Just FYI.  That doesn't mean that you don't have an issue, just that you shouldn't expect to see anything when entering a password.

----------


## koresko

I upgraded two P4 desktop boxes (one a Dell and the other a box I threw together from parts long ago and have kept alive with periodic upgrades and replacements), a Turion-based Acer laptop, a Core 2 Duo based Dell laptop, and an old G3 iMac.  The experience ranged from sublime to painful.

First the sublime: that was the jalopy P4.  The Update Manager approach worked as designed, and after an hour or two of waiting, the system was ready for a quick reboot and came back all shiny and new.  The Dell P4 box might have done as well, but I made the mistake of trying to cut the load on Ubuntu's servers by downloading the install CD and attempting to upgrade from that.  Turns out you can't, unless you get the Alternate Install CD.  So I just went ahead and blew away Feisty and loaded Gutsy in its place.  That went fine.

The rest of the machines had problems.  The Dell laptop seemed to upgrade fine via the Update Manager, but on reboot its screen went dark and stayed that way.  I should note that that laptop is used like a desktop: it's always kept closed and docked, and interacts via an external keyboard, mouse, and monitor.  After hours of struggle, I finally realized that the X-server had detected the laptop's internal screen and was displaying there instead of to the screen I was looking at.  Eventually I found a command to put into /etc/xorg.conf that disabled the internal screen and thereby allowed the external screen to be used.  The machine has run flawlessly since then.

The G3 IMac is a strange machine to be running Gutsy on, since it has only 128 MB of RAM and is thus well below the minimum recommended hardware, but it serves its purpose well.  It's used mainly as a video player for my almost 4-year-old daughter, and runs Tux Paint from time to time as well.  The original Ubuntu install on this machine was predictably painful (hint: use the Alternate install CD and turn off DRI before attempting to start X; see below), but once installed it worked pretty well.  I'm running FVWM-Crystal and ROX on it in place of the standard Gnome desktop, which gives a very pretty and relatively functional interface that runs plenty fast on that machine.  The Gutsy upgrade broke it to the point that it wouldn't even start to boot.

After some exploration using the LiveCD and Google, I realized that the kernel's initial ramdisk lacked the IDE driver needed to operate the hard disk.  Basically, it looks like a dumb mistake on the part of the distributor (not Canonical, in this case: they seem to have dropped their support for the PPC platform).  It could be fixed by editing a config file and rebuilding the initramfs (a solution posted somewhere on the Ubuntu forums).  This had to be done from the LiveCD environment.  There were a couple of additional problems.  For one thing, a change in the X-server caused the DRI (I think  maybe it was DRM?) driver to get loaded despite being commented out in xorg.conf; this causes the display to be so sluggish as to be essentially unusable.  It was fixed by inserting a line in xorg.conf to explicitly disable that driver.  Finally, by default Gutsy enables indexing of files on the local disk to make generic searches fast and easy.  But this underpowered machine completely bogged down.  So I had to very patiently open Gnome's control panel and use that to turn it off.  Those fixes took perhaps 6 hours, but the machine has been running great for months of heavy use since then, so I figure it was worth it.

The last, and probably the most problematic, machine is the Acer laptop.  The irony is that the Gutsy upgrade went very smoothly via the Update Manager, and all seemed well for the first hour or two after that.  Then the machine froze, for no obvious reason.  It turns out that that is the pattern for the Acer: it didn't matter what software was running, what video or WiFi drivers were loaded, or how hard the CPU was working.  It will freeze when I use it, or when it's sitting idle with the screensaver running.  A search on the Ubuntu Forums shows that lots of people are having similar freezes, and while there are many proposed fixes, there is none that seems to cure it for everyone.  The affected hardware includes (at least) Intel and AMD processors, NVIDIA, ATI, and Intel graphics chips with proprietary and open-source drivers, and standard and Compiz windowing systems.  The only thing that makes my laptop stable is reverting to the old Feisty generic kernel (2.6.20).

----------


## fjblaise

new install of gutsy on toshiba A100 laptop (about 1.5 yrs old) a few weeks ago
dual booting xp & ubuntu (can't stand vista, and i'm just using xp for other people who use my laptop occasionally and a few games/apps)
120 GB hd
core duo 1.83 GHz
intel integrated gfx
pretty traditional laptop junk

next time reformat my hd... 10% XP (ntfs), 10% ubuntu + home (ext3), 2% swap, rest (fat32).
i made the error of splitting it about 55/43/2 when i first installed ubuntu

still haven't got the media or fn keys working yet, cannot control the brightness of the backlight, and global hotkeys (anything) don't work in amarok.

needed some help from the UW CSC (where i got ubuntu) for some driver (sound - was whisper quiet; printer - didn't exist in the directory)

pretty happy with it actually... i boot in xp maybe once or twice a week on AC to use Maple (no linux support), but i boot in xp all the time on battery, as i get 5hrs out of it, compared to about 2 with ubuntu - if i could get about 4 out of ubuntu, i'd barely ever use xp (i think that the main problem is the backlight... when i dim from lvl 8 to 1 [highest to lowest], i get another 1.5 hrs or so out of it = any help would be appreciated on this... i've gone through powersave, config editor, xbrightness.. can't find anything that'll work - though changing gamma did, but it just darkened all colours, rather than dimming the backlight

i love the level of customization, and all the things that can be added to the panel (especially weather, and sensor applets)

looking forward to hardy (looks very nice and smooth - easy on the eyes) hopefully i'll have access to my keys.

UBUNTU IS CHANGING MY LIFE! I LOVE IT!  :Smile:

----------


## flawedprefect

I performed a gutsy upgrade (and feel dumb I am replying to this thread when Hardy Heron is just around the corner lol) through the synaptic manager, and it took forever, but it did it all. I then downloaded a disc image, and for some reason, about a week later, I had to do a fresh install - the disc did a full format and install in under an hour. I will be doing this when Hardy Heron comes out. I love the discs.

----------


## mitsakos

my installation was simply flawless !!!

----------


## SteveLaw

Well I installed Ubuntu originally (dual-boot with XP) flawlessly.  Then a day or two later I received an ATI card I had ordered prior to finally deciding to give Linux a serious look.  That obviously buggered everything up (briefly).

I used Ubuntu for a few days and decided to make it my main system so I rejigged the partitions to give it more room to breathe (and to give me more space for home).  Something went a bit screwy and messed the partitions up (nothing to do with Ubuntu).  I was too impatient to fix it so I just reinstalled (having to use the alternative CD this time because of the ATI card).  Other than that, no problems.

A bit later I started fiddling with tweaks.  Did something to bugger it all up again so aimed to reinstall once more.  This time though I had pretty much committed to Ubuntu and had moved most of my movies, music etc over the dark side.  However, following advice I'd kept a separate home partition.

So I reinstalled, stumbled over a minor chown/chmod issue, reinstalled a few extra apps and everything was back exactly how I'd left it, emails, wallpaper and all!  I had set aside the whole evening to "reinstall" - install all the apps, setting all the preferences, etc, etc, usually takes more than one evening to get it all back "just right" from past Windows experience.  But I was more or less done and dusted in a couple of hours.  Now I have to spend some time with the wife!  

Thanks a lot Ubuntu!  What am I supposed to do with all this time no longer wasted?  You could have warned me...

 :Shame on you:   :Wink:

----------


## falyons

I installed on my laptop first (HP DV9235NR) and my desktop.  Both worked absolutely perfectly.  On both I installed the restricted drivers so that I could get Compiz installed, but with the help of the community I couldn't have had an easier experience.

The only thing that I still want to solve is to have drivers for my Laptop's Express card TV Tuner.  But this is considered an EXTRA rather than a requirement to run.

----------


## themattjon

The Compaq I got from Wal*Mart had two partitions; the larger for Windows XP and the smaller as a recovery boot up option that could reinstall the OS (no disc in sight). My goal, since I was just fooling around was to install Ubuntu (or Fedora, which I later dropped) into the large partition, then use the smaller as a safety net. Would've worked too, but the installation didn't complete right and I couldn't boot into either OS!
I loaded the LiveCD again and tried to reinstall, but the partitioning option wasn't available any more, I could only use the entire hard drive. Scary, but I did it.
I had the usual problems of not being able to see my pointer, not being able to choose my resolution (both seem to be fixed now, though I'm not exactly sure how I did it) and, oddly, only two workspaces by default (I thought there were supposed to be four).
I was using a Lexmark 2400 series All-in-One, I guess you know how that turned out... So, after purchasing a HP Officejet 5610 All-in-One, and spending HOURS figuring out how to get it scanning right, I finally had a system I felt comfortable with. I added a second user (my GF) and she's getting used to it too.
Now if I could only get my headphones to mute out my speakers...

----------


## steves125

Installed 7.10 on my Dell 4600 I've had for a couple years.  For the most part, it went great.  What few things did go wrong, I was able to fix just by browsing the forum.  I think it's really great to have a place to go with OS problems and can have them fixed right away, just by talking to other users who are passionate about Ubuntu.  With the help of this forum, I was able to get my desktop effects working, my wireless connected, my keyboard configured and let in on some cool tips, tricks and apps that have made the migration from Windows fairly easy.  I just wanted to say thanks to everyone in the forum.  This is my first post because every problem I had, already had a solution waiting for me here.  Thank you all!!

----------


## ptoye

An old system box became available so I thought I'd try Linux out - chose Ubuntu for its easy availability.

The basic install worked fine with only one minor problem: when booting the splash screen doesn't appear - "Unsupported video mode". Changing the vga parameter in the GRUB config made no difference. But this one can live with.

Then the problems of getting sound cards to work, so I can use the box for recording off my hifi. I have an onboard SoundBlaster Live! card and an outboard USB box. Cannot get either to work, and the many threads on this subject are so convoluted that it's difficult to see the wood for the trees. There are a few FAQ-type threads, but none of these have helped. And most of them are about playback, not recording anyway.  

I'd also like to attach my machine to my home wireless network, but looking through the many threads there it seems the you need a couple of doctorates before even starting to select a suitable card to buy.

And without these facilities the box is just an unornamental door-stop.

I'd really like to use Linux, but at the moment don't see how to without spending far too much time getting odd bits to work. And I have to say that both features worked in Windows out of the box. Maybe Linux isn't (yet?) for people like me who want to do slightly odd things but don't want to spend hours getitng them to work.

----------


## jaytown

I cannot figure out how to get the driver working for my ati radeon card.
I'm new to linux
so i expected some curves

----------


## Va15a11a

I have successfully updated to Gusty (from fiesty)on my Toshiba Satellite Pro A100 which uses the restricted ATI drivers to display.  No Video issues with upgrade, but I had to deactivate the medibunu repositories in the synaptic package manager for the upgrade to work.

----------


## tv0571

Power management and screensaver both do not work after upgrade, but my sound card works with all of my apps now (something about a default card).  Not sure what to do about the screensaver / display power mngmt.

----------


## housam

I've two distros of ubuntu and I always install the newer one over the older . now I've Gutsy and feisty . both are working flawlessly.

----------


## MultipleSargasms

I decided to install Kubuntu to Dual Boot with my XP. I backed up everything expecting to have a rough time, which I didn't mind, as I really wanted to cut my teeth hard first time around. I defragged XP, then went and booted up the LIVE cd. Much too my surprise, it installed practically perfectly. I was actually a little disappointed that I wasn't forced to look up a bunch of stuff, but it's got to say a lot about the progress of Linux installation. Just a few things of note:

If you have a usb keyboard and/or mouse, you'll want to check your BIOS settings to make sure USB peripherals are enabled by default. This is because if you use GRUB to dual boot, you won't be able to use a USB keyboard to choose which OS to boot into if USB peripherals aren't enabled by default. 

Also, I've read numerous times that you want to Defrag XP before installing Linux alongside with it, I believe to make the partition management a bit smoother. 

Finally, the only set up I had to do myself was using apt get to install the nvidia-glx-new driver. And I was done.

----------


## webchimp

I have for a long time wanted to build a Linux based PC but the one thing that has always put me off is all the hoops you have to go through to install software. This has over the years got much much better, but as I have found out installing the latest Ubuntu release, it is still not quite there yet.

The problem I'm having is installing video drivers for my graphics card. It works on a monitor using the generic drivers, but won't output to a TV using S VHS link. 

On the old XP home box it was in before I downloaded the driver and double clicked on it and it installed.

This time around I have to log in as root, turn off the GUI and return back to a CLI to get thing working (unsuccessfully at this time, but I'm still working on it).

I tried Linux once before but got annoyed with all the 'to install this you have to install that utility and another program which allows you access to some part of the OS you need to edit to change the way something else works and so on, etc.'

This time I'm determined to give it a proper go and figure stuff out.

----------


## MailmanTX

Hey kids,

Gotta say, the new install for Gusty Gibbon was fantastic! I was an old user of Fawn but abandoned after some Photoshop CS3 needs were needed. I'm now the proud owner of a dual boot again and haven't been back in Windows for 2 days now!

This install, with the exception of a few timeouts while the installation was "scanning mirrors", was practically flawless. I've moved from "get familiar" to "get me some eye candy" faster than any install before and the OS hasn't run into any snags that haven't been easily solved (less one).

Kudos on this build - well put together and so far very slick and reliable.

A few questions from this re-newb:

1. Anyone know of any good click icon sets (I'm a black, sleek, high rez kinda user). 
2. Can't remember how to remove programs, I don't need two mail programs for instance  :Smile: 
3. Anyone recommend a good media player - not that I don't like Rhythm box, but I'd like something a little more along the lines of Amorak for KDE if possible (I'm sticking with Gnome this time, however)? 
4. Emerald themes has a nasty tendancy of causing me to loose my window title bars if I change themes (and themes don't change unless I run the terminal "--replace" command), any thoughts?

Still to test:
DVD capability
Torrent downloading (know of a good one folks?)

I'll post my results and my To Dos as I run into them... or just browse the forums like usual!

One final note: Before it seemed to me like the Synaptic Package Manager was easier to use, or less scroll through bunches of packages and more click on the program and all the required packages would auto-select... am I dreaming this? Anyhew, seems to me like that could be a little more user friendly... but all around awesome!

----------


## ksennin

Over a year ago I bought a newer personal computer, a non-brand PentiumD-3.0ghz/1gb ram, with XPHome, at high expense for my means, but was soon disappointed by poor performance as compared to my XP office system, and by the high cost involved in getting  legitimate software for virus protection, productivity, etc.  Thus I explored shareware/freeware options for most activities successfully, but crashes and ocassional bugs kept annoying me.  Most significant were system crashes that degraded the health of expensive new hard disks (monitored thru several different programs).

My sister then handed me down a Gateway P2-450mhz that I decided to habilitate for my daughter.  It however had lost its licensed win98 installation after a years-past hd failure, and ran pirated win2k.  I was also thinking of resucitating my old p-133mhz pc (in which I could still run some structural design software up to a years before).  Concerned about hard drive health, I thought about using NASLite to make the p-133 into a hd storage server, and thus began to investigate current Linux systems by association.  

I was surprised to discover the current state of user-friendliness of many Linux distros, as I had worked in SCO Xenix a decade before (at our engineering office propietary accounting and project management programs still ran out of a UNIX server).  Things had come a long way.

There was then a viral outbreak at the office systems that required going into command shells and editing registries, despite the use of three different av-programs. That and another home crash during system idleness spurred to finally take the plunge into Linux.

Wanting something with a friendly GUI, I chose ubuntu after reading good comments on PC Magazine, which praised the live CD system, also downloading DSL for test in the older boxes.  Gutsy ran perfectly as live CD and I decided to install it.  Being storage-paranoid, I had several backup drives, and chose to use a 200gb one exclusively for the 7.10 install, for a double boot retaining the XP Home. 

It worked.  Integrated video and audio worked, the two nfts hard drives were instantly recognized and could be accessed without problems.  USB, then Ethernet web connections both worked at high speed.  MP3 playback was enabled with a couple of clicks.  Did not like the video players active, but VLC Player installed perfectly, and the bundled software and repository offerings appeared quite promising.  The printer/scanner was actually easier to install than in the xp experience. No need to even open a terminal. The Spanish-language keyboard was also recognized better than in XP.   Only the webcam did not work and I had no interest in that.  An external digital video converter box is untested but it was buggy in XP already and I have not needed to use it yet.

Firefox ran stable. File operations were fast. USB enclosures (including a VENUS T4U box with 3 drives on it, 500/250/250gb) were easily acccessed. Changed the theme a bit but was ok in general with the environment. I used Deluge satisfactorily and later used WINE to run uTorrent, and later configured dvd playback with a little consultation to the onboard help files. Tested encoding programs. 

Hardly used Terminal at all, and I consulted the forum here mostly to sample the community. 

There were application halts but NO system crashes.  EVER. 

The only miiiiiiinor gripe was that the system startup got lengthier,, taking a noticeable time before loading the GRUB, but once there Gutsy loaded so fast I did not care.

Ubuntu is now my main home system.  The only thing I still need XP regularly for is  STAADPRO structural design software.  (Which along with Autocad, is what keeps me from switching everyone at the office, too).

I then tried installing Puppy Linux into the p2-450 gateway, an excellent top of the line system for its time, which had the first dvd player I ever saw.  Puppy however ran into trouble with the maxed up 384mb ram, some of which may be working erratically from my past clumsy experiences in system mantainance. My tinkering made things worse and not only Puppy would not load, win2k would no longer boot, having messed up the bios setting.  BUT to my surprise, Gutsy ran perfectly on it from the live CD.  Sound card, video card, internet ethernet access, USB, everything worked. It reassured me I had not killed the old machine.

I also tested Gutsy on a P3-899 HP I was thinking of buying as an extra, but though with 384ram it seemed responsive, the integrated-video displayed annoying vertical lines and "grit" over nice bright colors.  But a test win2k install gave me only 800x600 video resolution, so ubuntu had actually made better use of the system. 

Also this month, another virus scare had nod32 locate a nasty virus it could not erradicate, so I simply loaded the ubuntu liveCD in the office DELL P4-3.0's and manually deleted the offending files.

My Ubuntu 7.10 experience is great.  The system fulfills my needs, and I have needed almost no command line work.  My sister recently used it to do web browsing and printing without needing special instructions on its being a "different OS".  Everything was intutive.

I think part of what made things so easy for me was my use of an independent hard drive for the install, and the generic-ness of my non-brand machine.  I will test Fluxbuntu and Xubuntu in the Gateway soon, using an old 3gb drive for the install.

Any future computer I set up will also run Ubuntu or a derivative.  

I live in Honduras, Central America, where 400 dollars is more than most people earn, and having a modern, topnotch OS that is free and works in generic and old hardware is something great.  I will push ubuntu and other forms on linux on several people who can benefit.  

I hope my eventual upgrade to Hardy proves as easy.

Muchas gracias.

Jorge Rapalo

----------


## ksennin

> Hey kids,
> 2. Can't remember how to remove programs, I don't need two mail programs for instance 
> 
> 3. Anyone recommend a good media player - not that I don't like Rhythm box, but I'd like something a little more along the lines of Amorak for KDE if possible (I'm sticking with Gnome this time, however)? 
> 
> Still to test:
> DVD capability
> Torrent downloading (know of a good one folks?)


2.  If you added them thru the Package Manager it is just a matter of opening it up and deselecting as active the one you wish to remove.  

I used Deluge for downloads and it worked quite well.  However, as I save torrents sometimes in removable drives to be taken to other systems, the lack of a "Force Re-check" option made me run uTorrent in Wine instead.  Looks funny but works great.

----------


## sunseeker888

HI guys

I am a newbie, do not know

I have downlade install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz


How to do i untar it?

what the the command please?

----------


## goldsniper

if you download it to the desktop, just right click and choose extract here.

----------


## yabbadabbadont

> HI guys
> 
> I am a newbie, do not know
> 
> I have downlade install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
> 
> 
> How to do i untar it?
> 
> what the the command please?


In a terminal window, while in the same directory as the archive:


```
tar xvzf install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
```

Use the "cd" command (change directory, just like in DOS/Win) to change into the directory in which you downloaded the archive.

----------


## _fragus

Hi!
I have a laptop Dell Latitude X1 with windows XP pro. It is important for work to keep XP on my laptop.
First I tried Ubuntu Gutsy on an USB key (2Gb). All worked fine, so I got myself an external USB hard drive: A Western Digital 120 Gb
 After installing Ubuntu on it (well I had to reformat it first), I used wingrub following the instructions from:
http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p9.html
Now I have the choice. At work mostly on XP (and some Ubuntu) and at home on Ubuntu.
My only concern was printing at work with Ubuntu using a network printer.
This was easily solved (with the help of a friend) using the right socket and port.
Boy Oh boy! I am now a happy guy.
Thanks to Ubuntu, and the forum

----------


## Dark-Penguin

> HI guys
> 
> I am a newbie, do not know
> 
> I have downlade install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
> 
> 
> How to do i untar it?
> 
> what the the command please?


I'm not sure this helps but my flash player was working fine and I noticed it is in the repository.

----------


## newagelink

I wish to update, and I have the disc ready, but first I want to backup my program data (bookmarks, emails, song ratings, etc.) http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...93&postcount=5

What's the best way to do it?

----------


## marvin1969

New install on AMD-64 Mobile, SATA HDD, nVidia video, ASUS m/b, Atheros Wireless, VFD (parallel), IRblaster(serial), and 2 Hauppauge 350s.

Install was very straightforward.  After basic install, I had both tuners operating, but no remote, VFD or IRBlaster.  
Added the restricted NVIDIA driver to get video to perform better (was flaky).  Output is via DVI on nVidia card.
Manually configured wireless (no big deal with the Networking utilities) to use my secured 11g network.  
Got basic remote (A415) with the Hauppauge working, but 9 of the special function buttons are not recognized by Myth at all.  
Configured VFD using LCDd.

Next up (after the remote can use all the buttons I'd like) is the IRBlaster.

FABULOUS work you're doing!!!

----------


## mmpatels

Hi all

im new to linux so ur help vl b highly appreciated. i dont know if im in correct forum or not. if not kindly guide me to correct one

when i try to run command

gcc -Os -g -I/usr/include/bogl -fPIC -c usplash-mine.c -o usplash-mine.o

i get a error

usplash-mine.c:1: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '___attribute__' before 'opening'

can some 1 help me to solve this problem

thx
mmp

----------


## tv0571

I notice that the screensaver and power management seem to work if the timeout is greater than 15 minutes.  Strange.

----------


## dskyracer

Two days ago I went ahead and decided to install the 64bit version of Gutsy Gibbon onto a new rig my friend and I put together.. I was impressed with the speed of the installation as it was finished in just a half hour. That even included installing the 185 updates the system told me were available as well. I was able to enable the restricted nvidia drivers with no problem and found my HP 5550 printer was recognized instantly after hooking it to the system. 

I have been able to transfer my photos from my Olympus C-740 digital camera effortlessly as well. I still believe I have to deal with the issues of Firefox with  flash and other 64bit problems but from reading the many postings here on the forum I have complete faith that the community will respond positively to any problems that may arise. I installed Ubuntu 7.10 on an old Dell laptop ,(Inspiron 8600) I had a few months ago and love what I have been able to do with it even though there are some issues which I haven't quite resolved, but lets be real.. how many issues do people have using windows? I can live with what I've gotten so far. 

I want to learn much more about Ubuntu and Linux and believe the future in computing will no doubt be enhanced by the emergence of free source  systems like Ubuntu which give people a freedom of choice uninhibited by the shortcomings and restrictions of Monopolistic Corporations like Microsoft. My sincere thanks go out to all the members of this community who take the time and effort to help those of us like myself who are trying to find their way into this beautiful way of computing.. THANK YOU!!!! 

For those who are wondering what I am using for hardware here is what I'm able to tell you at this point

CASE: 		COOLERMASTER CENTURION 5 CAC-TO5-UW
		    BLACK ALUMINUM BENZEL, SECC CHASSIS ATX
		    MID TOWER

MOTHERBOARD:	ASUS MZN-E AM2 NVIDIA N FORCE 570 ULTRA
		          MCP ATX AMD

VIDEO CARD:	XFX PVT86JYAHG GeFORCE 8500GT
		       512MB 128 BIT GDDR2 PCI
		       EXPRESS X 16 HDCP READY LI SUPPORTED

MEMORY: 	KINGSTON 2GB (2X1GB) 240 PIN DDR2-SD RAM
		     DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) DUAL CHANNEL 
		     KVR 800 D 2K2/2GB

HDD:		SEAGATE BARRACUDA 7200.// ST3750330AS 750 GB
		   7200 RMP SATA 3.OGB/S 

MONITOR:	LG L1953S- BF BLACK 5MS LCD

PCU:		AMD OPTERON 1214 SANTA ANA 2.2GB SOCKET AM2 
		   103W DUAL CORE 
all purchased at new egg.. 
plus a Microsoft ergo dynamic keyboard and a log tech optical mouse.. plus cheap speakers left over from my old emachine.. 

I hope to be able to do everything I ever did using windows and so far I feel I am off to a good start.. Maybe someday I will be able to give good advice to those who are new like me now.. being a Noobster isn't all that bad I guess. We all had to start somewhere..

----------


## kblack

Hi,

I'm new to Ubuntu.  I've been a Unix/Linux admin/kernel hacker for going on 30 years, too many flavors to count.  First Ubuntu install was right at the end of January (and the ~10th install was last week  :Wink: .

Overall impression (executive summary):  Ubuntu is one of the easiest and cleanest installs I've ever used (yes, I'm a convert).  Base/guided installs generally simple and flawless, with a couple of exceptions.  Various pre-packaged configs for desktop, media/studio and server, and both gnome/kde desktops, are great,  More advanced installs (server with multiple NIC, 3T disk and multiple RAID and LVM configurations, etc) still mostly left as exercise for advanced admins only.  Focus on making it easy for laptop users certainly justified and very, very welcome.  

Default feature set (either GNOME or KDE) is very good, and with minimal extra work can replace Windows for vast majority of users with a more functional, reliable and safer environment.   I'd still recommend Apple OS X (patched 10.4 or 10.5) first for general users willing to pay the premium, and Ubuntu next.

*Details*.  I did multiple installs on multiple targets:  Dell Inspiron 8500; Toshiba Portege; home-built file/media server; an old AMD-based ABS game box with multiple screens and audio (still in progress), couple of generic Intel and AMD desktop machines.

*Dell 8500*:  Default install of Ubunut 7.10 desktop worked flawlessly.  Everything up and running in about an hour, including ipw2200 network, printers, etc.  Not quite as automatic as OS X ("Hey, I found several networks - do you want to connect?"), but very close.  Automatic updates a definite win here.  Added a handful of packages.

*Same Dell 8500*; reinstalled Ubuntu Studio 7.10.  Appears to have mostly worked, although it looks like 1-2 packages may have evolved out from under the CD image and are not updating correctly (will provide details when I figure it all out).  Overall functionality is very good, answers majority of digicam needs out-of-box: Very impressive!

Open issues;  Power management/battery is not quite right (or it did not switch to line power, and shutdown unexpectedly).  ipw2200bg default driver worked "correctly" for WEP, but is primitive. Updated driver requires kernel build and kernel headers, and the combination of required packages does not appear to be automated with the package manager (but on the other hand, this is the first time I've installed *without* rebuilding the kernel several times!)

*Toshiba Portege cTE*:  This machine is too underpowered and under-resourced for Ubunutu, Kubuntu. Xubuntu:  600MHz PIII CPU, 340 M (maxed out - only one expansion slot), 8G disk, most periphs hanging off the dock.  Took ~5 hours to install, and then took ~20 minutes to boot; top(1) showed the entire CPU occupied with, well, top and a handful of standard system daemons.  Let things try to settle for a day, system running, but still glacial -- too slow to be usable, even with X and most services turned off.  Found a number of alternative linux tools/drivers for Toshiba Portege laptops, but decided it wasn't worth the effort, abandoned.  Hey, it's worth $20 trade-in...  :Smile: 

*Home Server*: Ubuntu 7.10 Server (AMD64).  System is Intel Core Duo 4640 on mid-range integrated media board (video; 10/100/1000 NIC; HDMI, etc); 2G memory; 1 x 250G plus 4 x 750G disks; add'l PCI wired and wireless network.
  Purpose of the home system is digital still editing, real-time digital video/TV capture, and big chunk of long-term safe file store.  That is implemented as ~1.5T RAID5 over 4 disks under LVM to provide secure user and optional system space; ~600G RAID0/striped for real-time video editing, on separate disks from ~10G /tmp (lots of large, transient images pass through /tmp) and 2G swap space.  Also a small Samba server area, local Apache and wiki, and handful of general services.  Not exactly the typical home system, I guess (well, give it a few years  :Wink: ) 
  Base Server install was easy, took less than an hour.   Great news is that nearly all the software ran straight from install:  Apache, SSH, etc.  The Samba server is in place, though so minimal as to be useless - and the directions are the same as Samba has always been (ugh).  Biggest lack is probably that no X server/desktop is even offered as part of the Server install;  it was easy enough to add later (although I'm still finding a few random X programs are missing, need to catalog and figure out why).
  Guided partitioning was easy, but led to inefficient use of resources (as expected).  Only obvious LVM option is one (or more) giant volume groups spanning multiple disks in effective RAID0 (not even clear whether it's linear or striped at this stage).  But at least it  quickly got to a running system.
  Manual partitioning (beyond the simplest of physical partitions) is, well... nightmarish?  Among the various docs from many sources (and there are many good docs on RAID, on LVM), nobody has addressed putting them together in detail.  Add that the partition tool alternately hides information (nature of the beast that you have to select from lists of partitions, volumes, etc w/out any other overall context), and then over-presents information (yes, you *can* try to create filesystems on physical partitions that have been assigned to volume groups - which is probably not a good idea...)   Took 3 attempts to get it right, I will draft/append to one of the "How-To" docs from my experience. The vast majority of users are probably not going to need this functionality, so I'd almost recommend hiding it better -- if you're not an experienced admin, maybe you shouldn't even get here? 
  Besides, it's a lot easier (modulo some additional details to move root) to install a simple system first, and do all the RAID and LVM config with better tools later.

Installed on a couple of other machines, and dual/multi boot, all with no significant issus.

*Areas for improvement:*

Adding packages with apt (in all it's forms) is quite good, until the user needs something not in the standard repository (in my case, the infamous nVidia drivers).  Adding repositories is still too cumbersome, with one tool/command to update the list and separate command to install the key.  No apparent standard resource for locating repositories.  Not so much an install issue as continuing maintenance and utility to compete with application layers from other OS's.

Ubuntu Server should include the option of installing a GUI/desktop along with LAMP, SSH, etc.  Especially for initial system build, who *isn't* going to install an X environment of some flavor?  It doesn't even need to be on the iso if it doesn't fit.

The disk partitioning tools during install... oy..  Most users won't (and should not) use it beyond the simplest setup of a handful of physical partitions, and perhaps no users should.  I'll write up my detailed notes elsewhere, which will begin with "Do it after the system is up".  It's _possible_ to set up RAID5, LVM, etc. during installation, but there are much better methods/tools after the rest of the system is up.

Overall, Ubuntu 7.10 is a great release.  My thanks to all the contributors, hope I can contirbute more in the future.

----------


## brucenduane

Bought a new notebook  Toshiba Satellite A205-S5805
Bottom of the line Toshiba
1.86 Ghz Celeron processor 
1Gig of Ram
80 Gig Harddrive 5400 rpm
15.4" LCD widescreen 1280x768x32
DVD rw DL 
4 USB 2.0  + 10/100 Ethernet + Firewire + VGA + Modem
Builtin 802.11 b/g wireless
******* Visa Basic Home
paid $400 at Fry's

Burned Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 CD iso downloaded day after 7.10 released
Have 8 Gig Flash Drive "My Flash"
Used instructions on web site to put CD image on flash:
http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09...ibbon-install/

sdb1 = 750Mb FAT16 partition
sdb2 = rest as Ext2 partition ~ 6.3 Gig

Followed the instruction on the web page and booted to USB Flash without any problem
Just had to set the boot sequence of laptop BIOS to USB -> CDROM -> Hard Disk

What Works:
Video  1280x768x16   60Hz refresh
Wired Ethernet
Sound
USB   installed Labtec Bluetooth Mouse and Ubuntu uses it

What Doesn't Work
Wireless Wifi  --- not see by Ubuntu
(instead I use Buffalo Airstation Turbo G Ethernet Converter 4 port for my wireless hub)

Limitations:
1 Gig of ram is used by CPU and Video Card and without swap it runs out of memory
just browsing the web or updating the repositories with " sudo apt-get update"
If I download anything I need to reboot to flush the cache/ramdisk to the USB flash

I plan to upgrade the memory to 2 Gig and that should solve the memory problems
2 Gig (2x 1 Gig) of memory runs $40 US.

I had tried Puppy 3.01 and Muppy 0.0.8-EN  both without sucess on this computer
both had video problems and would not save to the USB on shutdown.  I have not
figured this out.   I did not expect Ubuntu to work and it does work.   I will use Puppy
on my older 2000 laptop and Ubuntu does not work on it.

When the warranty expilres Vista is history and I will wipe the Hard Drive and install
Ubuntu on it.   Until then,  Vista has exclusive use of the Hard Drive and doen't know
the CPU has been living in the Linux World.

Very Happy with Ubuntu 7.10 booting and writing to USB Flash

-bruce.

----------


## copyleft

Six weeks ago, I first installed Gutsy on an old white box that was top of the line about 5-6 years ago: AMD 2700+ Athlon, 1.25 GB Ram, ATI Raedon x1050 256 MB, SoundBlaster Live!, with a cheap Dynex wireless card from Best Buy...

It took me an entire weekend to set everything up (drivers, codecs, etc) but it was totally worth it!  

If you are considering making the switch, my advice would be to follow through, use the message boards, and don't be afraid to fail!  Yes, I reinstalled twice that first weekend due to driver install errors, etc.  But you will learn so much.  Everything should work out fine.  Now I have compiz 3d graphics, cube, etc. hooked up to a 20 inch samsung flat panel.  It is really beautiful.      

This was my first time on Ubuntu.  I would consider myself an "ex-Windows Power User".  

Vista is crap and I dislike Microsoft's business ethic (to put it mildly).  

I considered a Mac but was ultimately frustrated by their maximum closed source mentality, (maximum in that you can only use OSX on Apple hardware, etc).    

I've gone to Ubuntu and have not looked back.  

Now I am on my second Ubuntu computer, a Dell 1420n.  It is really great so far.  I will wait for Hardy to use 3d graphics on the Intel x3100.  By the way, my feeling is that the Dell 1420 is vastly superior to the 1405.        

Anyway, I am just totally hooked on Ubuntu.  I will not use anything but opensource or free software programs from here on out.  

My next project will likely be to install Ubuntu on my wife's HP laptop, as she gets the blue screen of death at least 3 or 4 times a day.

----------


## Haluci

Still chugging away at my dell inspiron e1405, been going at it for about a week now after a reinstall.  Got wireless working, now I'm working on my card reader and network printer.

----------


## ChillinPhil86

Well, it was an epic struggle to overcome my newbishness, but after two weeks, multiple formats, heaps of research, more formats, more research, I'm finally cuddling with my new Ubuntu OS. Had to use a third party driver to get my wireless off the ground, but despite that, I'm just happy to be here.  :Capital Razz: 

I'm rollin' with:
12" Macintosh 
Aluminum Powerbook G4
1.5 GHz Processor
512 MB RAM
80 GB Hard Drive
Dual Boot OSX & Ubuntu 7.10

Turns out, I had to quit trying to be fancy and just burn a dang CD. Pride in one's creativity can slow the process up a bit.

----------


## eyemou

My last Gutsy (32-bit, Kubuntu) install had some bumps, but that was an upgrade from Feisty (which was upgraded from Edgy, and possibly from Dapper...), so I wasn't surprised.

I re-built my system entirely this week -- almost new everything, hence a ton of new variables/unknown issues, and installed Gutsy 64-bit (thus, inviting new problems, I figured)...

Worked (almost) flawlessly.

While it was nice of Gutsy to offer to load the restricted drivers for my video card (nvidia 7600gt), shortly thereafter I began to experience some annoying lock-ups. I just uninstalled the Nvidia packages with "new" in the name, installed their predecessors, restarted X, and all has been cool since.

Not too bad.

So, in short: 

1. a fresh install helps (even though my previous version upgrades were flawless)

2. Nvidia users*, at least using 64-bit, should probably say "Thanks, but no thanks" when Gutsy offers to load the restricted drivers manager, and load the drivers themselves.

 (* = possibly only those with 7-series cards, I don't know, but it seems to be a somewhat common problem...)

----------


## terry-s

I just made an install of Ububtu 7.10 from an install CD (7.10 desktop i386 version).

I hoped it might be a useful linux for my laptop.  
For safety, I tried it first on another computer, to get myself some practice -- 
a machine that I could afford to muck up.  I'm glad I took that precaution!  

There are major installation issues:- 

(1) The installer automatically mashes up the existing boot arrangements. 
It overwrites the MBR, to install grub according to its own preferences 
(which are not mine).  
The install program gave me no option nor warning of any kind before doing that.  
There was no opportunity to stop it from what it was going to do!    
(I did prepare myself with a rescue disk. So I have repaired some of the damage.
That involved making the new installation inaccessible for now, because 
there was no information to tell me where does it keep its grub-install:  I would 
rather install grub on the ubuntu boot+root partition -- if there isn't a law against 
doing that!)

(2) The installer failed to detect any of my network hardware 
(ethernet, and wireless USB).  It did warn me that it failed to get online 
for the security updates, but there were no network hardware options 
arising from that (or even before it tried to get online).

(3) After booting the new installation for the first time, the desktop was slick 
and the screen was eye-candy -- 
--- but there was no offer of post-install cleanup, 
--- no offer to detect any hardware that had been missed, and 
--- no sign of even any kind of hardware manager at all!!!  

I just looked round for hints about what to do, and at best, it seems that 
users are recommended to go grubbing around for cli patches contributed for 
specific hardware items (none of which are the same as mine), there doesn't 
seem to be any integrated handler at all.  I don't mind getting dirty with 
a whole lot of text config files if there's info on where to find them, but ubuntu 
seems to bill itself as a slick gui operation.  Where's the systematic info about 
this behind-the-scenes stuff that the installer misses on?

(4)  I noticed, during installation, that the installer looked as if it was very nosy about 
the contents of non-ubuntu partitions.  I did let it provde mount-points for a couple 
of them (it gave me the options for that, under 'manual' partition setup,
and the partitioner did not seem to be trying to format them after I made sure the
 'boxes' for formatting were unchecked).

But, when I retrieved and rebooted my alternate OS, I looked at the disk 
partitions with a partition manager, and it turns out that ubuntu (or its partitioner)  
just wrote errors into several of the non-ubuntu partitions! -- These were 
partitions that ubuntu had no business interfering with at all, and they had 
checked clean just a few hours previously !!!!

What kind of an installation process is this, that nosies around irrelevances and 
neglects the basic hardware and networking essentials??!!

The installer didn't even give me an option about how to set the clock!

An installation from hell!

----------


## bmartin

I just installed Gutsy on my mother's new laptop. It locks up randomly after GDM loads up. It's basically useless and I'm going to try Feisty.

----------


## NineseveN

> But, when I retrieved and rebooted my alternate OS, I looked at the disk 
> partitions with a partition manager, and it turns out that ubuntu (or its partitioner)  
> just wrote errors into several of the non-ubuntu partitions! -- These were 
> partitions that ubuntu had no business interfering with at all, and they had 
> checked clean just a few hours previously !!!!


I can't imagine that this was done maliciously, it's open source software, if there was some code in there to do this on purpose, I think it'd be a major discussion. Sorry to hear your install went so poorly, it seems to be the exception and not the rule. I wish things would have worked out better for you.  :Sad:

----------


## Dark-Penguin

> Well, it was an epic struggle to overcome my newbishness, but after two weeks, multiple formats, heaps of research, more formats, more research, I'm finally cuddling with my new Ubuntu OS. Had to use a third party driver to get my wireless off the ground, but despite that, I'm just happy to be here. 
> 
> I'm rollin' with:
> 12" Macintosh 
> Aluminum Powerbook G4
> 1.5 GHz Processor
> 512 MB RAM
> 80 GB Hard Drive
> Dual Boot OSX & Ubuntu 7.10
> ...



I'm very impressed you're using it on a MAC. I thought the MAC OS was really similar to linux. I'm a PC man so I don't really know.

----------


## Dark-Penguin

I have a Dell Latitude laptop C840.

Well, Ubuntu installed (Clean) with no issue. Coming over from the Micro$oft world I was use to the 3d flip and stuff like that so getting the compiz to work on my Dell with an nvidia card was a challenge but finally got it to wotk.

I recently bought a new wireless card and got it to work but I notice that sometimes it causes the OS to randomly log me out of Ubuntu. It might be a result of using the spplied windows drivers through ndiswrapper but I'm not sure.

Ubuntu in it of itself is one of the best and easiest OS I've used. I've tried Red Hat, Mepis, and Mandriva......They were cool but I got so use to the command line structure in Ubuntu I had to come back.

----------


## V0X

I built my own computer:

nVidia 680i SLI Motherboard
Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2.4GHz
4GB DDR2 Dual Channel RAM
nVidia GeForce 8800 GTS w/320MB RAM
160GB SATA Hard Drive
16x IDE CD-R/DVD-R Combo Drive
19" LCD Screen

The install went perfectly smoothly. I downloaded and burned the image, booted from the CD, installed. The installation took around 25 minutes, and when it was done I just restarted and booted into a fully functional Gutsy box. I had to enable the nVidia restricted drive, which actually improved my performance and I am grateful for that feature.

Ubuntu is really a very good operating system. I believe it's far better than Windows. Microsoft, watch your back, here comes UBUNTU!!!

P.S. Any future users migrating from Windows should use WINE, it's great for running windows programs on Ubuntu.

----------


## terry-s

> I can't imagine that this was done maliciously, it's open source software, if there was some code in there to do this on purpose, I think it'd be a major discussion. Sorry to hear your install went so poorly, it seems to be the exception and not the rule. I wish things would have worked out better for you.


No, I didn't suggest at all that there was anything malicious there, and since last posting, I think I've managed to fix this item of damage.  Maybe 'officious' is the word for it, rather than malicious.  While I'm not completely sure yet, what had been going on, it seems possible that the ubuntu partitioner was imposing its own ideas of what amounted to 'correct' formatting of those affected non-ubuntu partitions.  Maybe a 'contest' between software authors of different OSs, over who is right about correct formatting?  Maybe it's also to do with lack of support for older formatting versions.

But whatever it was, I believe this should have been a complete side-issue, because the partitions concerned have got _nothing at all_ to do with ubuntu.  If the ubuntu partitioner detected what its author believed was bad formatting, then I believe a better standard of practice would have left these non-essential partitions untouched (maybe also unmounted), and issued a warning -- with perhaps a helpful hint about how to re-format or to re-partition, or just to re-mount, according to what the user decided to do.

But the worse frustrations are over the uncontrolled boot sector overwrites and the failure of hardware detection and management.  

I haven't completely given up yet.  I think I can probably fix the boot arrangements, after a bit more poking around to find out where ubuntu's 'grub' arrangements are.  But the failed network hardware detection for ethernet and wireless USB may be a show-stopper.  I don't have a clue how to find where the answers to that (if any) are located.  Ok, maybe the hardware items concerned are a bit old (NE-compatible non-PnP ethernet; WUSB54Gv2 wireless USB)  but other linuxes supported them, and usually it's the shiny newest things that have been slow to get support in linux!

Later Postscript:--

I'm glad to say that I've worked around both the boot issue and the wireless usb issue, but it has been unnecessarily painful.

By making and using a grub boot disk, I did manage to sort out the boot issue.  It turned out, that all of the right pieces of grub were there, and in all of the right places in the installation -- it is only that the installer withholds any kind of options for the use of them!!!   An installer that won't actually let the user install is a very strange creature, and I can only say that it reminds me of microsoftish policies and priorities!

In the end, I also managed to get the ingredients to fix up wireless usb, by setting up and using a (temporary) wired internet connection, to get the (many) necessary updates and downloads.  Information about how to get ndiswrapper running was not indexed, and some of the places of referral ( http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/LinksysWireless ) do not even acknowledge that such information exists!  So it was well hidden like a needle in a haystack, but it turns out to be in here:--
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092 .

It's good to have got over the painful installation issues, but they are very painful, and I also don't understand how an install CD can properly be called by that name when it doesn't contain the essentials needed for making a working installation!!   So I'm afraid it still counts in my view as an installation from hell .....

----------


## haemphyst

Model dv6444us
CPU Core 2 Duo T2450 @ 2.0GHz w/ 2GB RAM
R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (Ricoh)
Toshiba 250GB 5400RPM HD (Toshiba, and entire drive capacity is dedicated)
R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (Ricoh)
R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (Ricoh)
R5C843 MMC Host Controller (Ricoh)
xD-Picture Card Controller (Ricoh)
PRO/100 VE Network Connection (Intel)
PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (Intel)
Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (Intel)
82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (This will only function correctly if the BIOS is setup as a NON-RAID controller, i.e.NATIVE mode, Cannot see the drive, if left in RAID mode. I have not figured out any difference - there is only one drive bay.)
82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 through #4 (And so far, has hit every device I have plugged in.)
82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (Intel)
LG CDMA USB Modem
Apple iPos Classic, 160GB

Completely flawless install.  I am SO happy, 'cause I wasn't looking forward to having to fight with video drivers, as I have in the past!  I haven't even changed my drive back out for my XP build...  Now I can pretty much get another external enclosure, and have over 1T of external space to carry with me!

----------


## RJ Hythloday

My firt (recent) buntu install was kubuntu dapper drake. I was able to get the optical sound output working after a little trouble.

Switched to Gutsy (k) and printer install was much better (flawless- no pain) but I never did get the optical output working and gave up on it. I'm hoping the next alsa might be better for my soundcard.

Second install of Gutsy kubuntu my vid card wasn't auto detected. I had to physically remove the agp to even get the live cd to boot. Got everything installed, started to customize. I shut down and put the agp back in, no luck. Shut down removed the agp, had to do a xorg.conf refresh from terminal after reboot. Going good. PSU died! Used spare w/ no sata to reinstall gutsy on ide hdd. Good.

DL edubuntu .torrent and burned .iso. md5 was good. burned at 8x. Install on another ide recently had good install, got to 66% and it said my hdd was no good or the cd was no good. 

Rebooted w/ second live edu cd I had already burned also at 8x and never even got past splash screen, hung up w/ orange bar not loading.

I'll be working on edu install again, it's for a friends kid and the reason I have the ''spare'' psu.

----------


## da1e

Actually it took no longer to solve the problems with the amazing data base availible on the forums than it did to solve the problems i had installing Windows XP on the same computer. I now have a stable dual boot system with Windows XP on one drive and Ubuntu 7.10 on the other hard drive. I'm still playing around with it and learning .. I might migrate sooner than I thought. I was not planning on ever owning a Vista machine.

----------


## thorbjornw

I have just installed Ubuntu 7.10 (a double-boot with XP) on my old Sony Vaio PCV-RX850, P4 2.4 Gh, 1.5 Gb RAM, 80 MB ATA/IDE, an Envidia AGP 8X video card (Gforce 6200) plus a new LG Widescreen connected via DVI.  The on-board ethernet card is not working so I have a an IC Plus IP100A ethernet card in a PCI slot. 

Compared with my earlier installation experiences (last with Mandriva 10), it has really become easy.  The only problem I encountered was the partitioning of the harddisk (shrinking the NTFS partitions), which I finally did after install with a Gparted/Clonezilla LiveCD.  After that I couldn't get Ubuntu to boot, even with the SuperGrub disk, so I had to start installation all over again.

The installer recognized all the hardware and went itself to get the proprietary Envidia drivers.  The widescreen was recognized automatically and resolution set correctly (that is better than my experience with XP). Installation of WINE and after that Office 2000 went fine and it is working (I need Office need check and polish documents to deliver in MSOffice formats to my clients).

I had to go to the Brother Web-site and get the drivers for my MFC-240C multifunction printer, but they are in .deb package format, so that was not a problem - just doublecluick the downloaded files).  To get the scanner to work, however, I had to follow the instructions on the Brother Web-site to change the printer configuration file, adding three lines - then it worked. (http://solutions.brother.com/linux/s...linux_faq.html).

So basically I am satisfied and think I can stick to Ubuntu for most of my tasks - mostly word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, e-mail (Thunderbird), web browsing (Mozilla) and Skyping.  

Outstanding problems:

1.  Hybernation does not work.  I tried to increase the SWAP file to 1.6 Gb (to match my RAM), but that did not help.  The system starts to hibernate and then comes back, asks for the password and then sends me back to where I was.   No further explanation.
2. Suspend does suspend the computer.  But it gets me back to a black screen so I have to close it with the power button.
3.  I have to solve my netbanking, which is tied to IE.  Perhaps installing IE6 under WINE?
4.  My non-functioning build-in ethernet card appears as eth0, and I can't get rid of it.  So each time I start up, there is no internet connection.  I have to click the network icon and then choose the right card.  Anyway that can be solved? 

Conclusion:  I have tried to make the shift to Linux the a couple of times before during the last 5 years, but there were too many hardware problems to solve, so I kept it as a double boot option, but without using it very much (Red Hat/Mandriva).  I also found OO 1.9 with too many compatibility problems.  However, Linux with OO2.3 may now be ready for people like me, who are mostly using normal office tools, are uninterested in gaming, and want to get rid of MS (and in particular avoid upgrading to Vista).  My wish list?  To solve the problem with hibernation! (And by the way de-activate the defunct ethernet card.

----------


## RJ Hythloday

> 3.  I have to solve my netbanking, which is tied to IE.  Perhaps installing IE6 under WINE?


IE4linux is a painless way to install IE6, I have a few sites that wouldn't load under firefox in m$, but they work fine in IE6 *nix! There are still a few that don't. My wife loves abc.com but their player isn't compatible.

----------


## FrinkTheBrave

Hallo,

First time with Linux for a couple of years, and haven't things improved  :Very Happy: 
Downloaded the 7.10 boot CD and it all just worked (except for the screen resolution which was set to a wide screen format which was too large to display on my screen)
Internet worked straight away, which considering the problems I'd had installing the modem in Windows, was quite a surprise.
Still finding my way around, but it looks great, nice desktop theme and seems to have lots of useful software as standard.
installing new software seems a doddle, although most of the arcade games I have tried to download don't work, but that's a problem for another day.

I do get ..cannot allocate... message on startup but it's too quick to see what it says. Presumably it's in a log somewhere...

- Frink

----------


## apease

I've been unable to solve problems with the video driver on my Toshiba laptop (Intel GMA 950 series).  It appears that the "intel - experimental modesetting driver" (which is the setting in the System->ScreenAndGraphics->(GraphicsCard tab) still has a number of issues.  A summary is

- External monitor is not reliably recognized.  This leads to follow-on problems since if I set the display to both external and built-in monitor in the BIOS then I get lower resolution on the external monitor.
- video quality is somewhat poor - fonts look like they are not anti-aliased, no window transition effects

----------


## m8ram

For me the upgrade worked but left me with one problem: my X config was broken after the upgrade and X would start in "safe mode".  Safe mode BTW on an LCD monitor with a maximum (default) resolution of 1280x1024 is REALLY unusable...

The first step in trying to fix this problem was replacing the ati driver with the vesa driver.  This at least gave me 1280x1024 so I could see what I was doing.

Next I hand-edited the xorg.conf file based on reports from various posts but so far I have been unable to get it to work with the ati drivers.

Unfortunately this means direct rendering is not working, right now I'm not even certain it can work on this video card.  I have an ATI Radeon 9200SE which according to be a "toned down" version of the 9200 (http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ATIRadeon).

From https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI I understand that this card can't use the fglrx driver while others posts seem to indicate that it can.  The ATI website also provides a link to download the fglrx driver (http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/l...n-prer200.html) but it doesn't allow one to select the 9200SE card, so it might not be the correct driver...

Also the bug mentioned in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ra...280%29_and_DVI appears to be fixed.  At least I couldn't find the comment this post indicates.

The xorg.conf that is working for me looks like:


```
Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load "glx"
        Load "dri"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier      "Generic Keyboard"
        Driver          "kbd"
        Option          "CoreKeyboard"
        Option          "XkbRules"      "xorg"
        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"
        Option          "XkbLayout"     "be"
        Option          "XkbOptions"    "lv3:ralt_switch"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier      "Configured Mouse"
        Driver          "mouse"
        Option          "CorePointer"
        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"
        Option          "Protocol"              "ImPS/2"
        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        Identifier      "ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE]"
        #Driver         "ati"
        Driver          "vesa"
        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
        #Option         "UseFBDev"              "true"
        #ChipID 0x5964
        #ChipID 0x5961
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier      "Generic Monitor"
        Option          "DPMS"
        HorizSync       30-65
        VertRefresh     50-75
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier      "Default Screen"
        Device          "ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE]"
        Monitor         "Generic Monitor"
        DefaultDepth    24
        SubSection "Display"
                Modes           "1280x1024"
        EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
        Option          "AIGLX" "true"
        Identifier      "Default Layout"
        Screen          "Default Screen"
        InputDevice     "Generic Keyboard"
        InputDevice     "Configured Mouse"

EndSection

Section "DRI"
        Mode 0666
EndSection
        
Section "Extensions"
        Option "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

*Warning:* I left the ChipID directions in this example but enabling those causes X(GDM) to fail to start!

If anybody can point me to some documentation or user experience for this card to indicate whether or not it is possible to get direct rendering (and thereby compiz) to work I'd appreciate it a lot!

Other than that I was surprised to see that the upgrade would REMOVE all installed kernels rather than leaving those as a fallback.  Will it also remove custom compiled kernels?  That might be a big problem for some users.
Also the list of packages the upgrade manager will remove is not editable, it's either all or nothing.  Wouldn't it be possible to allow the user to select which packages should be kept?

Regards

Bram

----------


## TrendRat

Hello Ubuntu Community

First, thanks for all of the assistance I have gotten here - support has been excellent.

Second, the install of Gutsy.  On two computers.  With absolutely totally completely opposite results.  Today it makes lots of sense because I have learned a lot.  But during the learning process, I had many trying and confusing episodes and I came close to quitting several times (on computer #2).

The first install was on a Dell Dimension Pentium 3 T500, an eight year old warhorse of a machine with fairly standard equipment other than a SCSI interface for a CD drive.  The ol' Dell went in the discard pile when I got Windows XP as it just didn't have the horsepower to handle it.  But I was able to resurrect it with Ubuntu, which I heard about when it was in version 6 or so.  The install of Ubuntu 6 went fine, and I continued to upgrade thru Gutsy.  No hassles and a nice toy to play with and learn the ins and outs of Ubuntu.  I learned how to be a bit more self-sufficient regarding many things I took for granted on Windows and Macs; printing, video, scanning, etc.  Hey, Ubuntu's free, so no big deal.  And I need something to keep me busy during these long cold winters.  Overall, a good experience devoid of any catastrophes.  

Install number 2 was on my home-built Pentium 4 2.8 GHz computer with 2 Raptor sata drives in a raid0 array, a 3rd sata drive running independently and a Matrox Parhelia 128 AGP triplehead card with three 19" Benq LCD monitors.  The motherboard is an Intel D875PBZ, a nice stable chunk of equipment with onboard sata, lan, and raid.  On top of all this, I decided I was going to do a dual-boot installation.  Windows resides on the raid0 array, and Ubuntu was going on the new sata drive.  Ha.

I didn't read much on the forums because I had done this before, right?  I don't ask for directions when I get lost either, so nothing new here.  Drives the wife crazy.  Long story short I ended up shredding the windows master boot record.  Worked on this for a week trying to recover it with both windows and ubuntu rescue techniques, none of which worked.  I finally bought some windows recovery software, recovered all my files (not everything was backed up), removed all traces of Ubuntu from the machine, re-installed XP and went to work restoring files.  If you've dealt with a crashed windows computer, you know how labor intensive this can be.  So a total of two weeks from start to finish, and I ended up close to back to original status.  My Matrox card still is not working in digital mode, even after trading 30 emails with the matrox support guys.  But all three monitors are working in analog mode, which I am happy about.  During all of this, Windows was just as big a problem, if not more, than Ubuntu.

After a bit of recovery time, I screwed up the courage to try again.  I ditched the LiveCD in favor of the Alternate CD, but still had issues.  Most were sata drive and video card problems, I think.  Apologies for being vague but it's been about a month.  After messing with this for about 2 weeks, I was close to giving up.  Then I saw a mention of Wubi, and thought I would give it a try.  Holy crap, batman!  It worked flawlessly the first time.  I booted into Ubuntu Gutsy with one monitor at the proper resolution, african drums on startup, the whole enchilada!!  So it was all good, but I do admit to wondering why Wubi is not featured prominently on the Ubuntu download site.  I'm sure there is a good reason, but hey I am human and after some of the frustration a guy does wonder about these things.  Most likely it is explained here somewhere but I have  yet to find it.  Could be because it's still in beta.

So now I am in the process of playing with Ubuntu on a faster machine and breaking things every few days.  My main goal at the moment is to get the Matrox Parhelia AGP card working with three screens.  I have downloaded the drivers from matrox and tuxx, read thru the readme file (yes, behavior modification, or you can teach an old dog new tricks), installed the driver, taken a few stabs at modifying xorg.conf, but I'm still not there yet.  Just today I bailed on the attempt and reconfigured xorg.conf to its defaults, and I'll try again later.  The upside is I learned how to change my keyboard to dvorak, even for the logon screen, so the attempt was worth it since I use this key layout.

The important thing for me is I am making progress and learning how to use a stable, low cost platform that I can build on in the future.  Specifically:
1.  I actually am learning to like the efficiency of the command line interface
2.  I like the stability of the linux platform
3.  Ubuntu talks to our iMac very easily
4.  I really don't like Windows, and I will NEVER upgrade to Vista.  It's a dead platform as far as I'm concerned.  I need something that can grow, and the only two avenues I see are Apple and Linux.  Apple is basically the expensive hand-held version of Linux wrapped in sexy marketing.  I am a mac fan, but I want it cheaper.

How could I have done this better?  You don't have the time or forum space for me to lay out all my mistakes.  But here are a few thoughts, none of which are original, and all have been written here before by much smarter people than I.
1.  Do a risk assessment - check your hardware.  If it's new or odd or fancy, proceed with caution.  Here's a couple of lists:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
http://www.ubuntux.org/linux-hardwar...atibility-list
2.  Download the LiveCD, Alternate CD, Linux System Rescue CD and burn bootable cds from them all.  Doesn't hurt to have a floppy boot disk also.
3.  Learn to boot from floppy, cd, dvd, flash drive and external hard drive.
4.  Get familiar with your BIOS.  Me and mine are best buds.
5.  Back up everything first.  Have copies of all drivers for all the hardware in your system.  Doesn't hurt to have several versions of each, sometimes the latest and greatest doesn't work.
6.  Be prepared to spend lots of time doing this.  Be ready to give up if necessary.  Sometimes it's just not worth it.  Or try some other distro.
7.  Give Wubi a try, it sure worked for me.
8.  When you make a first attempt at something, make sure you have an out.  Map out the path and method, but know where the escape hatch is if it doesn't work.
9.  It's a really good idea to have two computers side by side if you are proceeding with a somewhat risky install.  I couldn't have done my latest install without the trusty old Dell right next to this one.  

Cheers,
TrendRat   :Smile:

----------


## stormzen

I had a kind of rough "upgrade" experience.  I voted "had a few problems to solve for a new install", though it was more of an upgrade.  I was switching from FC6 to Ubuntu in the process: Since 6 is technically older than gutsy, it should be an upgrade any way you look at it.  My overall experience is delight.  As part of choosing the new distro, I looked into what Ubuntu stands for, and was pleased to find a man like Mark Shuttleworth backing it: for as much as I won't touch anything that Gates is involved with, I'm an unknown fan of Mark's.  It greatly strengthens the spirit of the project, knowing that he is behind it.

But there was one trial that I had to go through to get here that had me cursing.  Nothing was ultimately lost except for time, and it may not have been as 'dangerous' a situation as it seemed, but it was very uncomfortable.

I had to use the alternate CD because some of my partitions were on LVMs.  As I had tried to do this previously with the regular install CD, I also noted that I had much less to work with:  It seemed that, though it was not my preference, I was stuck doing a text mode install.  I didn't quite understand it when it told me that I needed to have everything non-LVM figured out before I could activate the features to get the LVM stuff sorted out, but it turns out I was still able to make changes, even after I activated the LVM.  ( So that message was a little misleading. )

The part that made me most uncomfortable, though, was when it was time to install GRUB.  I was unsure which drive it needed to go on (because I didn't remember my drive configuration), so I guessed, which I don't think I should have had to do, (but there was no information on the screen that was specific to my drive configuration -- just examples of what to use), and then when I got it wrong (it failed) and went back to look at the drive configuration, I had to repartition and repeat every step after that because the installer thought I was trying to skip steps when I went back to install GRUB.

The next thing I knew, I was at a text prompt.  X-Windows, as it turned out, was not installed in the process, even though I meant to install it.  ( It's possible I missed something during the install. )

I was familiar with synaptic, however, so I used it to install ubuntu-desktop.  The desktop came up a "mess", with no icons, but I was able to launch pidgin, and someone came to my aid with some command to reset everything on the desktop to defaults.

My after install experience... on the other hand... is off the charts.  I have things working now that were never working in FC6.  I got to see what compiz is all about.  :Guitar:   And even though I have it running in the most "hungry" mode that I probably could, eveything is noticably faster than my old environment.  And Firefox 2.0 is on board.  ( That probably helps with things being faster. )

In fact, all of the applications are shinier and newer than the ones in my old environment.    I count the day that I got Linux working -- truly working, not just fumbling around with it, desperately trying to mount a thumbdrive, and not accepting the RTFM approach, as I was blinded by wingnorance, at the time -- as a landmark day for my personal development:  I was ready to go into another field; never wanted to see a computer again, fed up with everything that I had known about them, when I found Linux and experienced a level of personal freedom and guilt-free computing that I had no idea could possibly exist.

Well, I'm happy to report that the landmark realization of the freedom of Linux turns out to have just been step 1.  Ubuntu goes down in my book as 'step 2': It has been an absolute pleasure to work with the operating system.  The crew behind the effort has done a fantastic job, and desktop Linux has come quite a way in the short time that it has been established.  ( By the way, bug +1 was a stroke of genius. )

Ever-loving Linux in the form of Ubuntu,

--J.

( By the way, here are my specs:
Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.60GHz
Intel 965W (I think mb)
NVIDIA G70 [GeForce 7600 GS]
-custom built )

----------


## cipher_nemo

> Hello Ubuntu Community
> 4.  I really don't like Windows, and I will NEVER upgrade to Vista.  It's a dead platform as far as I'm concerned.  I need something that can grow, and the only two avenues I see are Apple and Linux.  Apple is basically the expensive hand-held version of Linux wrapped in sexy marketing.  I am a mac fan, but I want it cheaper.


Yes, down with Vista!  :Smile:  I'm glad to see others realize that Microsoft is a dead-end road too. I wouldn't hesitate to compare Windows to zombies; they both keep on dragging their bug-laden corpses all over the place, feeding off of others. You can't seem to kill them, yet no one wants to be near them. They're both a plague to be eradicated.

As for Apple, yes, they might have a "sexy" interface. They might also appeal to those who just don't want to troubleshoot or tweak an O/S, but they suffer from the same corporate bloat and licensing as Microsoft. If Apple would embrace open source, support PC hardware, and quite locking down every product they make, it would be a great O/S alternative.

----------


## Maintech

I have an Abit IP35 with the Intel quad core processor and 4 gig of ddr-2. 1 T-byte of SATA-2 drives. I have not found a single Ubuntu that will install on it. PCLinuxOS-32 will install but with no sound. SuSE-32 will install but with no internet. Mandriva-32 will install and run pretty well. Their 64 bit version is not worth the effort. No version of Ubuntu (32 or 64) will install. None will start in live mode. I've tried lots of "tricks" at boot up including "noapic" but nothing I've tried works. Anyone else out there found something that will work? Oh yes, I use the on-board sound and Nvidia 8800 GT video card.

----------


## xeth_delta

> I have an Abit IP35 with the Intel quad core processor and 4 gig of ddr-2. 1 T-byte of SATA-2 drives. I have not found a single Ubuntu that will install on it. PCLinuxOS-32 will install but with no sound. SuSE-32 will install but with no internet. Mandriva-32 will install and run pretty well. Their 64 bit version is not worth the effort. No version of Ubuntu (32 or 64) will install. None will start in live mode. I've tried lots of "tricks" at boot up including "noapic" but nothing I've tried works. Anyone else out there found something that will work? Oh yes, I use the on-board sound and Nvidia 8800 GT video card.


Have you tried installing Ubuntu from the Alternate CD?

----------


## TenPlus1

Booted from liveCD and Installed perfectly on both my desktop and laptop...  Only thing I had to figure out was how to install ndiswrapper and the winxp driver for my wireless card, and also the linmodem driver on the laptop...  Both are working perfectly  :Smile:

----------


## IanVaughan

Tring to install on my PC, and finding it very hard not to give up.

No USB keyboard on CD boot screen (so cant choose options!), when times out boots with terrible graphics (advanced effects do-not work!) once turned off, does install, but effort!

Dell Dimension 5150
ATI Radeon X300

----------


## timsdeepsky

I love Ubuntu 7.10....
I was a long time Windows user..Finally messed around with Feisty,,Then with Gutsy..
When i installed and reinstalled a couple of times,,(i had time and 3 computers on my network,so i used one of them as a test model)I found the best way for me was an install of XP on a 250 gig hard drive,,and an install of Ubuntu 7.10 on another 500 gig hard drive as to bypass the potential conflicts of a dual boot system(mistakes in formatting?)..Install of Ubuntu 7.10 was flawless pretty much every time..The XP i use for my Auto star suite for my Telescope,,otherwise i would of not bothered with XP..

Bottom line is,,,,,
Great install experience for me..
Only took 20 minutes when i finally started..
Just have to be logical and follow the forum help while getting ready..
A little conflict with an ATI video card while experimenting on one system..
(Ubuntu 7.10 did not like the ATI card drivers and this was easily fixed by installing an N-vidia card in place of it that i had laying around)..
This is now my main Operating System for everyday..

Finally the feeling of freedom..
Thanks,,to the people who work so hard on this stuff..


Dell XPS 410.
Intel Core 2 Cpu  6300 @ 1.8Ghz.
N-vidia Geforce card.
250 Gig Sata HD.(XP)
500 Gig Sata HD.(Ubuntu 7.10)

----------


## xeth_delta

> I love Ubuntu 7.10....
> I was a long time Windows user..Finally messed around with Feisty,,Then with Gutsy..
> When i installed and reinstalled a couple of times,,(i had time and 3 computers on my network,so i used one of them as a test model)I found the best way for me was an install of XP on a 250 gig hard drive,,and an install of Ubuntu 7.10 on another 500 gig hard drive as to bypass the potential conflicts of a dual boot system(mistakes in formatting?)..Install of Ubuntu 7.10 was flawless pretty much every time..The XP i use for my Auto star suite for my Telescope,,otherwise i would of not bothered with XP..
> 
> Bottom line is,,,,,
> Great install experience for me..
> Only took 20 minutes when i finally started..
> Just have to be logical and follow the forum help while getting ready..
> A little conflict with an ATI video card while experimenting on one system..
> ...


Glad to hear about your great experience with Ubuntu. Welcome to the forums!

----------


## L8erG8er

I upgraded to Gutsy from Feisty, and it worked great.

I had to re-install it later, because I was having display issues.  However, this turned out to be nvidia troubles, not the upgrade.  I disabled the nvidia restricted driver and that took care of that.

Installed Gutsy from live cd, worked great.  Only issues were putting back special items that I had before, and not really any issues with those (vpnclient gave me a run, but ok now).

Overall, no troubles.  Been using Ubuntu since 6.06, loving it!

Caveat:  I have been using Unix systems for years, so Linux is not a stretch.

----------


## abhijitvalluri

I've been using Feisty for some time. Then, I decided to upgrade to Gutsy using 7.10 alternate CD. Ran into loads of trouble and my display kept crashing. Gutsy then booted using console. I couldn't correct the error, and so I ended up installing Gutsy from Live CD.

But i faced no problems since then.

----------


## Maintech

> Have you tried installing Ubuntu from the Alternate CD?


Yes. No Debian based OS has installed yet. I am still waiting for the first. I prefer Ubuntu. That is why I am here. I run it on my other computers.

----------


## cipher_nemo

> "Yes. No Debian based OS has installed yet. I am still waiting for the first. I prefer Ubuntu. That is why I am here. I run it on my other computers."


Original post:



> "I have not found a single Ubuntu that will install on it." ... "No version of Ubuntu (32 or 64) will install. None will start in live mode. I've tried lots of "tricks" at boot up including "noapic" but nothing I've tried works."


Have you tried stripping down your PC to minimum hardware to test an install (ie: mobo with default BIOS settings, CPU, RAM, one video card, PSU, one HDD, and one Optical drive)?

Care sharing a little more on what specifically won't work? Can you system boot to a GParted LiveCD (Gentoo)? When you mention sound didn't work in PCLinux, are you using an X-Fi cased chip card in a 64-bit install? If so, Creative Labs has released a beta driver for it, but Creative Lab's Linux support is pathetic.

Ubuntu is built around the Linux kernel (which controls hardware drivers), so if your system works with another Linux distro (except for sound), it will work in Ubuntu. That is a given. Getting there, however, is a learning experience.  :Smile:

----------


## incogn(egro)ito

After installation, I needed to get the drivers for my network card as well as my graphics card outside of that installation went extremely smooth. It is getting other software to work that is the problem.

----------


## mrreality13

> Hello Ubuntu Community
> 
> First, thanks for all of the assistance I have gotten here - support has been excellent.
> 
> Second, the install of Gutsy.  On two computers.  With absolutely totally completely opposite results.  Today it makes lots of sense because I have learned a lot.  But during the learning process, I had many trying and confusing episodes and I came close to quitting several times (on computer #2).
> 
> The first install was on a Dell Dimension Pentium 3 T500, an eight year old warhorse of a machine with fairly standard equipment other than a SCSI interface for a CD drive.  The ol' Dell went in the discard pile when I got Windows XP as it just didn't have the horsepower to handle it.  But I was able to resurrect it with Ubuntu, which I heard about when it was in version 6 or so.  The install of Ubuntu 6 went fine, and I continued to upgrade thru Gutsy.  No hassles and a nice toy to play with and learn the ins and outs of Ubuntu.  I learned how to be a bit more self-sufficient regarding many things I took for granted on Windows and Macs; printing, video, scanning, etc.  Hey, Ubuntu's free, so no big deal.  And I need something to keep me busy during these long cold winters.  Overall, a good experience devoid of any catastrophes.  
> 
> Install number 2 was on my home-built Pentium 4 2.8 GHz computer with 2 Raptor sata drives in a raid0 array, a 3rd sata drive running independently and a Matrox Parhelia 128 AGP triplehead card with three 19" Benq LCD monitors.  The motherboard is an Intel D875PBZ, a nice stable chunk of equipment with onboard sata, lan, and raid.  On top of all this, I decided I was going to do a dual-boot installation.  Windows resides on the raid0 array, and Ubuntu was going on the new sata drive.  Ha.
> ...


Very good post ..Thanx!!

----------


## ligxn

When I upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04, my update-manager cannot update to the latest version. The terminal gives the following information:

The following packages will be upgraded:
  update-manager
1 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 8 not upgraded.
Need to get 0B/895kB of archives.
After this operation, 57.3kB of additional disk space will be used.
(Reading database ... 123458 files and directories currently installed.)
Preparing to replace update-manager 1:0.81.2 (using .../update-manager_1%3a0.87.9_all.deb) ...
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/bin/pycentral", line 1674, in <module>
    main()
  File "/usr/bin/pycentral", line 1668, in main
    rv = action.run(global_options)
  File "/usr/bin/pycentral", line 1169, in run
    pkg.prepare(used_runtimes, old_used_runtimes, old_pkg)
  File "/usr/bin/pycentral", line 803, in prepare
    rt.remove_byte_code(removed_fs)
AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'remove_byte_code'
dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/update-manager_1%3a0.87.9_all.deb (--unpack):
 subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
Errors were encountered while processing:
 /var/cache/apt/archives/update-manager_1%3a0.87.9_all.deb
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)

I can surf internet, but I can't keep upgrading, neither can I install .deb.

----------


## dep9130

The install, per se, went flawlessly.  However. when booting the server after installation, I find that it can't be used as an Internet, DNS, etc. server yet and I'm not sure why.

I'm sure I have to address the ports and I may have to take one Ethernet for the cable modem, since it doesn't seem to discover it on the usb port.

I do have the following issues I need to resove:  [Please be patient with me, I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux]

- Setting up applicatons for all users to be automatically able to use,
   in particular Wine and associated applications for my students

- Setting up user accounts on the server and being able to login to 
  them, with Windows as well as Linux workstations

- Setting up filtering software for the students [re Sorbanes/Oxley, 
   etc.] and allowing the teachers unrestricted access
   [this one I think I have a handle on from some sources, but could
    use some backup.

If you have links, that would be wonderful and if you have time to give me a few pointers that are different from administering in Windows, that would help, too.

Thanks.

David Parker
St Paul's Academy
Phoenix, AZ

----------


## roxie

> The purpose of this thread is to share your experience installing/upgrading gutsy.
> 
> Did it worked flawlessly ? 
> Did you got problems ? 
> Did you manage to solve them ? 
> if yes how ?
> ...
> ...
> .
> ...



 ok i am not sure how this works but am trying it. i bought a logitech BuddyCam webcam but it doesnt work and i dont know why. i installed everything from the cd, did exactly what they said to do.when it reached the part where it said to plug in the webcam, the program wasnt seeing it but the computer was....i tried exchanging the webcam but still the same thing happens....if u know what to do to solve this, please help. thank you

----------


## Daplaya05

my install went fine, the first time i got a install base error but that was fixed when i went back and burned the iso onto the disk at a slower speed of 8x. after installation i had one problem, getting my damn wireless card to work. it took days to fix and i almost gave up on xubuntu(i forgot to mention thats what im on..lol) but then i finnaly found the right guide and it was fixed. thanks for all the good guides and help on these forums -i am now a proud xubuntu user!  :Smile:

----------


## uberlube

Originally I had some problems even getting into the liveCD. The screen would constantly print out boot info and would halt on one area in particular. After googling the line in question, I found a workaround that I have used ever since. In the boot process I had to add 'irqpoll'. Its been so long now that I cant remember what it is that is fixing but everything works as long as its in there. That and 'vga=791' before my nvidia driver is installed. Other than that everything pretty much groovy.  :Smile:  Also if anyone knows anything about that 'irqpoll'   or what I can do to fix the problem permanently, please let me know.

----------


## the.weavster

I can not connect to the internet with Ubuntu, when I try to refer to the 'creating an internet connection' section of the help file guess what it does... tries to connect to the internet.

Pathetic.

I have to keep rebooting in XP to go on-line to try to find the answer to each failure of the installation process.

I can't even play music because unless I can connect to the internet to download codecs virtually no file types are supported.

I decided to install Linux because I kept hearing that it is so much more resistant to viruses, how would you know? Nothing bloody works anyway!

----------


## xeth_delta

> I can not connect to the internet with Ubuntu, when I try to refer to the 'creating an internet connection' section of the help file guess what it does... tries to connect to the internet.
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> I have to keep rebooting in XP to go on-line to try to find the answer to each failure of the installation process.
> 
> I can't even play music because unless I can connect to the internet to download codecs virtually no file types are supported.
> 
> I decided to install Linux because I kept hearing that it is so much more resistant to viruses, how would you know? Nothing bloody works anyway!


No need to be sarcastic or rude. The reason you can't listen to music is indeed because the codecs don't come preinstalled. And subsequently the reason for that are software patents (a complete nuissance, a sistem that simply does not work as it hinders innovation and software development, be it free or proprietary).

I see you have a problem with a USB modem, and you started a thread on the issue. Would you be so kind of letting us know how it went, so that other users with the same device will know how to make it work?

Good luck!

----------


## the.weavster

> No need to be sarcastic or rude.


You're right, I apologize - I was just getting frustrated.

Thankfully there are some helpful people in the forum who reduced my stress levels.

----------


## ijf8090

Did it worked flawlessly ? - Not quite -  did a very nice job of co-installing and multi-booting with the ******* Vista that came on the computer (Compaq F700T)

Did you got problems ? 
 Two networking problems 
   1. Realtek network adapter was being turned off when Vista went into hibernate.
   2. Atheros wireless chipset not working....

Did you manage to solve them ? 
if yes how 
  1. Realtek issue fixed with 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=538448
 2. Still working on Atheros issue. Getting frustrated.

Linux on laptops - definitely not for the faint-hearted,

Do appreciate all the advice posted on the various fora...

Ian

----------


## xeth_delta

> You're right, I apologize - I was just getting frustrated.
> 
> Thankfully there are some helpful people in the forum who reduced my stress levels.


No problem, did your modem work in the end?

----------


## skipknyc

Hello there.

 I installed 7.10 from a ShipIt CD, (which arrived much sooner than I'd expected). The software is working A-OK on my Dell Inspiron 1420, which I purchased with the 7.04 distribution pre-installed.

I've only been running 7.10 for a couple of days, and still consider myself quite a 'Noob,' but I love it. I'm going to search the Forums for advice on setting up the 3-D effects,and (hopefully) finding instructions on installing a DVD player that works, But, I'm in no rush.

All the 7.04 files and folders I backed-up on my Trekstor external HD are working extremely well. Though I've only been using Ubuntu for less than a year, I'm looking forward to gaining sufficient proficiency in using the software--for work and play--before purchasing a new Dell desktop with the 7.10 software pre-installed sometime this Spring,

I cast a 'Works Flawlessly' vote, since the only real 'flaws' I've encountered so far--and they've been minor ones--have been of my own making.

Best regards,
Skip K
NYC, NY

----------


## welder_tim

Installed Ubuntu on my wife's Dell Inspiron B120. Well First problem arose when the installer would cause the whole computer to freeze at around 52% - 68%. After a few tries, I eventually disabled any power management and screen savers, followed by moving the installer progress window in circles on the screen until it finished... worked like a charm...

Then I updated Ubuntu, fixed up fire fox, yada yada yada, and on the next reboot. all desktop effects were disabled, would not turn on, and I could not change anything with the display.

After giving up on that, the sound went bye bye. went in circles, found nothing. so I formatted the HD and reinstalled Ubuntu again. For some reason, it didn't take, So another reinstall finally led to this point.

Everything works now (desktop effects, sound, 4th picking finger on banjo) and hangover ensues. Well, wireless doesn't work, but apparently I'm not alone with that, and besides, what better way to learn.

----------


## EdwardOwens

P4 3.2Ghz
MSI Neo2-P Motherboard
Intel 865PE Chipset
1.5GB DDR400
HIS IceQ X1950 Pro Turbo 512MB
OnBoard Audio
OnBoard Lan (Realtek Gigabyte)
IDE Western Digital 120GB 8MB Cache

Install went smooth. Some initial problems to fix when it was up and running. Detected all hardware correctly except the video card (ATI, what do you expect). Although it did offer up some proprietary drivers which I gladly installed. At this point, everything was running except desktop effects. Installed some cool 3d games and works flawlessly. I haven't enabled 3d effects yet for fear it will mess up my 3d games. Seems like 3d desktop effects messes up video for me.

----------


## sillybuggers

Recently installed Gutsy on my inspiron 6400 laptop
Its the first time I have used a linux system in yeasr and may have to return to windows as I cannot get the 3d accelerator to work at all

----------


## xeth_delta

> Recently installed Gutsy on my inspiron 6400 laptop
> Its the first time I have used a linux system in yeasr and may have to return to windows as I cannot get the 3d accelerator to work at all


I would recommend you to start a new thread on the problem and post the link to it here. We will try to help you.

Please open a terminal and type:


```
glxinfo | grep -i direct
```

Please post the output between CODE statemets (# button in the posting page). The same with:


```
lshw -C video
```

----------


## ellalan

Hi Everyone
I have installed Ubuntu a week ago and I had XP on this P3 PC, it was so slow I couldn't do any thing and I thought the machine was old and about to throw or give away.
Then I came across this linux systems in Vista forum and I wanted to give it a try. Since installation I had few teething problems but all of them had been sorted out by very helpful community members in this forum and I am ever so thankful to all. Now I have given my 7months old Vista laptop to my 7year old daughter and I am going to keep this one for myself. I really like this machine now.

----------


## cipher_nemo

ellalan, awesome! It's always nice to hear success stories. You could always wipe that Vista laptop or dual boot it if you're daring enough.  :Wink:

----------


## Jitterbug

I voted "Install - worked but had few things to solve". I'm running Gutsy Studio 7.10. Everything works extremely well, only a few kinks that keep it from reaching that flawless rank.
My main issue is with VLC that just happened out of the blue. When I insert a DVD the video goes black and no matter of tweaking the video controls will return it to normal. Only a log-out or restart will bring it back until I insert a DVD again. My other issue is intermittent lock ups that will only recover after a hard shut down by the power button. Control-Alt-Backspace won't fix it, either. For now I can overlook it because the rest of the experience is a dream.  :LOL:  [I'm a convert from Windows and Linux is the answer to my prayers]

~Jitterbug

----------


## vixmusic01

Hi All,

I love my Ubuntu Gutsy.

It was installed by a friend, and worked well when I got it home, but somehow I installed something that broke my internet. I tried many ways to fix it -- but in the end after 2 weeks, I wiped the drive and started again.
Now I am more careful of installing programs.

I do not know how to set a Ubuntu restore point so I am just trying to be careful not to break it this time.

I use it for my internet work but I do not have anti-virus or firewall.

I would like to install, but I am being careful not to do anything that could block my internet access.

thanks for the community.http://ubuntuforums.org/images/smilies/icon_smile.gif

----------


## miamizsun

Can't get windows vista to recognize or open the 7.10 iso that i burned to cd.

i have used vista to make a 50 gig partition(unformatted) for ubuntu and a 2 gig partition(fat 32) for a swap.

any advice would be appreciated as i am a noobie to linux.

current OS:

MS Vista Home Premium

2.80 GHz Intel Pentium D Processor 820

1024 MB DDR2 Memory

250 Gig HD

Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950

Brand: E-machine

Model: T5224

----------


## abhisheknegi

Dunno what happened but maybe my graphic card is a problem....i wanted to use 7.10 today on my system but all of my enthusiasm is gone as the live cd is unable to install the OS and i have to dwld the alternate cd....i cudnt use ubuntu tonight.........feeling really bad.......

----------


## cipher_nemo

> Can't get windows vista to recognize or open the 7.10 iso that i burned to cd.


Do you mean you can't burn it to a CD, or are you trying to do something else with it inside Vista? If you can't open it by your default CD/DVD burning app (or Vista itself), try opening it with a free, open source CD burning app such as CDRTools.

----------


## pacco22

Hi!

The fresh vista dual boot install of Gutsy worked like a charm. I'm experiencing some severe crashes with updating, though. But I guess this is another story...

The install is great!

pacco

----------


## westdj8

SAMBA - why won't it even install?!

When I try to setup folder sharing, it tells me I have to install Samba or NFS. . . but clicking on "install" just gives me the same message . . . over,  and over . . .

checked synaptic pkg mgr and it says samba-common and smbclient are installed. . . won't let me un-install them without removing the desktop.   what gives?

----------


## hrisk

I tried a clean installation of the 7.10 version from the LiveCD two week back. Everything gone right and by the numbers.
No problems in installation - all devices were recognized.
(A small problem with sound in TV card though - See posts around the forum about chipset  Bt878)

----------


## jsedwards

After I voted for "Install - worked but had few things to solve" I decided I should have really picked "Install - got many problems that i've not been able to solve".

One annoying problem is that when I first installed it, it botched the Grub menu.lst file and wouldn't boot.  The disk partitions were completely wrong.  I had to boot with the CD and go in and repair it by hand.

Then the next time that the Adept Manager upgraded the kernel, unbeknownst to me it trashed the menu.lst file again, so when I rebooted it wouldn't boot up again.  Worse yet, when I went in to repair it after booting off of the CD again, it left no trace of the working menu.lst so I had to recreate it again.

Now, I have made a copy of the menu.lst file with a different name so that when the upgrade erases the working file, I can put it back without having to figure it all out all over again.  And I have to try to remember to do it before I reboot so that I don't have to go to all the time and hassle of booting from the CD.

Another problem I have had is playing Flash videos, like on YouTube.  When I first installed it, it would just hang Firefox as soon I tried to view a video.  I searched on here and tried to find a solution, but nothing seemed to fix it.

I don't know if one of the upgrades fixed it a little.  Now I can sometimes watch a few videos on YouTube before it hangs and I have to kill firefox.  The really annoying thing that just happened this week is that one of my banks has a flash video on their home page and that started hanging firefox.  I had to make several attempts before I could successfully log in.

Now, the reason I logged in today is because I am now having trouble reading the memory card from my camera.  This has been working fine for months and now suddenly it is broken.  I am going to make a separate thread for this problem to see if anyone can help, so I won't describe it any further here.

<soapbox>
I kicked Windows to the curb in 1998 and have been using Linux for 10 years now and Ubuntu/Kubuntu for almost 3 years.  I really, really, really want Linux and specifically Ubuntu to be a success on the desktop.  I want it to be a viable alternative to Windows for anyone and everyone.

I think that is why it is so disappointing to me when I have some problem that is frustrating to me.  I have been doing the computer thing since the 8080 running CP/M and if I'm frustrated, I can only imagine how a non-geek will feel.

I should clarify that I am not saying that Linux hasn't come far in the last 10 years, it is hundreds of times better than it was.  I think that it possibly more frustrating because it is so close, but just these little things like the memory card pop up.
</soapbox>

-Scott

----------


## jairichard

7.10 downloaded and installed to dual boot on a spare computer with Vista installed. The process worked flawlessly. The first challenge was to make wireless networking function with my version 1 Linksys WUSB54G. This proved too difficult and a Sweex LW053 was sucessfully installed with ndiswrapper and very usefull help from the wireless forum. The forums and the documentation seem to have all the answers I need. A big thankyou is due to everyone who has contributed to this amazing resource.
Jairichard.

----------


## SloYerRoll

I just wanted to take a minute to add on here that my install went smooth as silk. 

I'm relatively new to Ubuntu, and only a bit more seasoned w/ other distros. 

There was a blog post that was especially helpful after installing GG so I figured I'd share it even though I know it's been around for a while. (Most of this stuff is shell which isn't intimidating after the learning curve)
http://www.danielandrade.net/2007/11...g-ubuntu-710??

The only things I have left is to figure out how wine works and get my dual screens up and running. 

Specs:
Intel Core 2 Extreme X6800 (overclocked to 3.73GHz)
4GB Dual-Channel DDR2 Using 2 (2)GB chips (can upgrade to 8GB when needed since I have 4 DIMMS)
Dual 768MB NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX
I only set  up 10GB for the Ubuntu drive. But I plan on increasing that space after the migration ******* increases..

----------


## kool_kat_os

couldnt do desktop effects...installed xserver

----------


## knitmom

My first encounter with Ubuntu was 7.04.  Only issues were wireless networking, which were finally resolved - but not sure how I did it.  Everything worked great!  Loved it!

Second experience was with the upgrade to 7.10.  Not fun.  I still can't share files or print, but, it is geting better.  I think I've figured out what I need to do next.  I have samba working windows to ubuntu, but not the other direction.  I also had wired and wireless networking problems, but had my son fix those.  On a separate machine, the upgrade messed up my grub file, which, thanks to the forum I was able to fix.

I've got a question, how will the new version's upgrade go????  I'm sticking with it.  I can't wait!  I do hope some of the networking and printing issues will be resolved.  

I just want to add that the forums are a great help!  I'm dangerous on the computer and did do some beta testing years ago, so when things happen, I know I can find the anwers here.  But I'm still trying to learn the commands to get around in terminal mode.  I did use unix back in the 80's/90's, so some of the commands are coming back.

Keep up the great work!
Knitmom  :Smile: 
running dual boot Gutsy/XP on laptop
running just Gusty with wine on desktop

PS:  I've even convince my daughter to use ubuntu and she loves it.  She is not much of a geek, but it is much faster than XP for all of her myspace stuff!

----------


## bullgr

The upgrade was ok, but always after upgrating to a new ubuntu version i spend about a weekend to solve the problems...

Some apps was not working anymore, some devices too (scanner don't work anymore, but was working in 7.04)...

----------


## CasPol

Installed Ubuntu for the first time a while a go.
I must say that I did find the install procedure as such very easy, but did have many problems to get add ons to work. In particular my wireless broadcom card proved a tough nut to crack. Having said that, I am impressed with the eager support and extensive advise I received whenever I shared whatever Ubuntu issue I had with the folks of this forum.

Despite the start-up problems, I will never look back and ,though still a newbie,have come to really like ubuntu. I have ditched windows all together from one of my machines, and I hope that Ubuntu will with time mature into an operating system that will easily replace windows. 

I can recommend amyone with a bit of computer sence to give ubuntu a go, though I cannot recommend it to anyone who just wants something that works "out of the box". It is not as easy as windows, but by sticking with Ubuntu for a good while you will experience the advantage of a free operating system, that is as flexible as a you could ever wish for and as safe as Fort Knox ....

----------


## lostcause64

Clean install with data migration from a previous install on another partition. Only trouble I'm having is (surprise-surprise) getting the video to cooperate properly, but the basic install is a breeze.  Even for a rookie like me.   :Smile:

----------


## tryit

I have gutsy 7.10 working alone on my pc.  I had MAJOR troubles with the mouse disappearing/system hanging.  I have a radeon adapter w/ BenQ FP931 monitor!  I used the info on your forums regarding the radeon setup for xorg.conf - they did not help.  Finally, I tried bumping up my processor AMD to 1.1 GHz and turned on optimization.  Now, with the radeon updates for xorg.conf the system seems to be working.  My TROUBLE now is that I actually do own a Lexmark Z42.  From looking at the opensource printer site it looks like the 'good printer' driver considers my printer obsolete.  Do you know where I can get the old z42 driver?  Or do I need to buy a new inkjet printer.  If so, what are a couple relatively inexpensive ones that work with your drivers?  Thank you!

----------


## miamizsun

how do you thank others here? i see this, but i am curious how. i would like to thank those who gave me good advice.

----------


## xeth_delta

> how do you thank others here? i see this, but i am curious how. i would like to thank those who gave me good advice.


Below a post you will see a number of buttons and a medal icon. You thank by using the medal.

----------


## yeraly

My experience with installing and upgrading Gutsy Gibbon has been VERY frustrating so far, unfortunately.  I have a dual-boot PC with WinXP SP2 installed.  And I come from Debian, so I have some experience with Debian-based distros.

I have a very standard hardware package: 
AMD Athlon 2100+ CPU
Nvidia GeForce 4 Ti (64 mb)
80 GB Seagate HDD
1 Gib RAM (DDR)
NEC DVD/CDRW drive

Recently I had my ubuntu/kubuntu (32/64 bit) package arrive at my mailbox. 

I tried installing ubuntu first.  After installation which seemed to went flawlessly, I restarted the PC, only to see Grub Error 15 upon boot.  Re-install never worked.

So I decided to give it a try with kubuntu.
During the installation, I had multiple (and by saying that, I mean more than 10 so far) instances when the partitioner refused to partition the space as asked.  After several attempts I was finally able to partition the space, after which I could proceed to installation.  But, when copying files, at about 22%  the system said it had an error, which was supposedly caused by a dirty/scratched CD, or too-high temperature, or a faulty DVD/CD-ROM.  So the installation could not proceed and I had to re-start everything from scratch, going through a non-working partitioner and a few instances of not being able to copy system files during the installation.
After yet another several attempts, I finally (or so I thought) was able to get to the login window.
Yes! I thought, here I come joining the ranks of happy (k)ubuntu users. 
Of course right out of the box the system said it had something like 158 packages ready for update.  So I agreed to update.  In the middle of the process, something happened and the Adept Updater got stuck somehow, so that I could not re-enter it because it said it was busy with another process accessing package database. What the heck I thought, I hoped my problems were over weren't they?

Anyway, after a couple of evenings full of frustration and my wife wondering as to what kept me in front of the PC for so long, I was able to get to a more or less stable situation, when everything (including the Adept Updater) seemed to work as I wanted.  Then, the time came for upgrading my video driver (proprietary Nvidia).  It was a no-brainer, I was simply asked to mark the tick and there I go.  Not so fast, buddy!  On reboot, I got stuck with a black screen.

So, this is my current situation.  I can still dual-boot into my WinXP box, but not Kubuntu.  Don't know what to do.  Should I upgrade my PC, or just leave ubuntu and come back and live happily with Debian? 

Oh, on Debian.   I had NEVER had problems like aforementioned with Debian.  So, I guess that's just to say my hardware does not seem to be the cause of my problems with ubuntu.  Or is it? 

So, I'd describe my experience with Gutsy Gibbon, it has been frustrating. 

Oh, by the way, I installed the previous vesion, 5.10 (don't remember the codename), and I had like 10 times less problems with that installation.

----------


## condamine

Previously installed Feisty Fawn on a couple of old P3 computers, which apart from video resolution  issues went fairly smoothly.

My latest install on a friends similar old P3 was Gutsy Gibbon. I was very impressed with the slickness of the install, some real basic questions at the start (location, partitioning (real simple as I just blew windows away and claimed the whole disk), keyboard and user details) then as we chatted over tea and nibbles the job was done.

I didn't vote for a flawless install as the sound card was not detected. Tomorrow I feel that simply installing the restricted drivers will solve this issue



> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras


All network connections were automatically detected, video worked at optimal resolution and basically everything just worked!

All I had to do was set up evolution with valid email server settings.

Well done to all who have worked on giving us such great tools!  :Popcorn:

----------


## Edoaigor

First install on SCSI hard disk gave me a few problems. I have Ubuntu Warty Warthog ...
Got a FATAL error
Wasn't able to install GRUB boot loader and had to try with LILO boot loader.... it worked but I have no idea of the result... is it a good thing or a bad thing?
Chose boot partition (originally NTFS win 2000) 
told the installer to Format and make bootable got the message asking to specify a file system. Had no idea what to choose so I chose the first one ext32 something..
Hope I did not make veery bad mistakes.
The OS is up and running :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Edoaigor

Oops... just found out one probem
I should have 3 volumes  SCSI 0 1 boot partition (Ubuntu) and 1 fat32 partition (ex Windows) plus one SCSI 1 disk.
I only see my Ubuntu partition.. :Confused:  :Confused: 
Help!!
I've tried selecting
Computer -> Volumes... I see them but status is Unknown.

----------


## anthony2010

I was a dissilusioned MS user and wanted to try a Linux package. Freespire seemed cranky so I tried Ubuntu. I love it. Sure, there are a few things to do by way of customising it to be the system I want but I reckon its a decent operating system.

What I fail to understand is why most others dont use it!

----------


## Vienna01

FAILED INSTALL With GUIDED PARTITIONING OPTION -Manual Option Worked

I tried to install 7.10 on a unformatted 27GB hard drive with an IDE interface. PC is a DELL Pentium4 3GHz with 1GB RAM.  The PC also has a 120GB HD. 

For the 27GB HD, I first tried using the partitioning option whereby the Live CD package partitions the entire disk. It failed at several different places, early and also toward the end. Example: Near the end @ "Install Base System 83%". I checked the MD5 hash of the file. I also used the Install Menu option to check the CD.

 I remade the CD from the ISO file at a low speed, assuming the CD might be the problem. Install still failed. I tried installing the previous 7.4 distro. Similar failures. I then tried the alternate distro 7.10. It got further but still failed near the end of the install (copying files to PC)  In all these attempts (maybe 10 tries with various CDs and with several different failure points) I used the Guided partition option. I tried several options on the 120GB HD also-Same result FAILED.

Today I tried Manual Partitioning. The Live CD (Graphic) 7.10 worked w/o any problems. I cannot understand why the GUIDED option didn't work but I am now happy that the install finally completed.  Is the NEC CD Burner from which I installed the system the problem? Maybe, but why would it install using Manual partitioning ?

The CD burner on which I burned the Live CD and the Alternate CD is on a different PC from the PC where I attempted and then installed 7.10.
Sorry, I did not keep records of where it failed each time except the ALTERNATE version 7.10 failed repeatedly @ "Install Base System 83%". The LIVE CD usually failed much earlier in the process.

I've posted this long story because somebody may also be successful with Manual Partioning when all Guided attempts fail.

----------


## thaltek

so far so good.... amd x63 dual 3.0ghz processor 2gig ram foxconn mobo with nividia gt7600 

i am newish to ubuntu but the more i use this version the more i am likeing it...  :Smile:

----------


## shamalawy

i simply love gutsy but i have some problems with the bluetooth and the microphone.
1- bluetooth is discovered and pairing works fine but everytime i try to send a file to the computer or vise versa a weird message pops up that the address of my phone obex://blah blah is wrong! which is very stupid!

2- the mic simply isn't detected


DELL INSPIRON 6400
120 GB, 1GRAM, 945GM , 1.8 GHz

----------


## mohand71

Upgrade from 7.10 to 8.40 went smoothly. but for two problems that I am yet to resolve. One my Creative Live web cam does not work after upgrade. This web cam did not work even in 7.10 initally. I had to search the net for a suitable driver and instructions to resolve it. I may have to do the same. The major issue in my hand is wifi connection. I have NetGear router and NetGearWG311V3 network adaptor. It was working with 7.10, but it stopped working now. Any help available to resolve this issue? Thanks in advance.

----------


## Kuoi

Hello ,
After upgrading Feisty to Gutsy , Ive had a 66% done upgrade.
I had an error and clicked on the "report bug" button , instead of "cancel" like I did on the errors before.
Then the upgrade ended , and now I'm sitting here with an Ubuntu that is not always working like it should (to make a long story short)

Is there any way I can do the upgrade over ?

I sure want to do a new fresh install , but I'm afraid I'll loose all my é-mails , and much other data on my home drive.

Can anybody help me out what to do ?

Kuoi

----------


## Kuoi

Installation is succesful !
I had to click on "CTRL" + "Alt" + "+" , and every time you do that it changes the resolution.
So after 3 times I could see something (not the right resolution though) but was workable.

BUT ... my problem still excists !

I should record a video of my problem to show what's happening.
If i for example put my cursor at the beginning of a phrase and try to select the phrase , then it selects this part , that ... it changes every millisecond while I'm goin,g to the end of the phrase.

Now for example when typing this ,... I just typed a fault , wanted to select it to delete the word , but if i click it selects a part , next click it selects nothing , next click it selects a part of the word , ... and if I'm lucky it selects the word.
Now I'm better setting the cursor at the beginning of the word , and click on the "delete" button.

Can somebody help me out with this ?
Nautilus problem , or any deb not installed ?

Kuoi

----------


## xeth_delta

> Hello ,
> After upgrading Feisty to Gutsy , Ive had a 66% done upgrade.
> I had an error and clicked on the "report bug" button , instead of "cancel" like I did on the errors before.
> Then the upgrade ended , and now I'm sitting here with an Ubuntu that is not always working like it should (to make a long story short)
> 
> Is there any way I can do the upgrade over ?
> 
> I sure want to do a new fresh install , but I'm afraid I'll loose all my é-mails , and much other data on my home drive.
> 
> ...


When did you update? If there are any new updates, installing them might help a bit.


```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get upgrade
```

----------


## xeth_delta

> Installation is succesful !
> I had to click on "CTRL" + "Alt" + "+" , and every time you do that it changes the resolution.
> So after 3 times I could see something (not the right resolution though) but was workable.
> 
> BUT ... my problem still excists !
> 
> I should record a video of my problem to show what's happening.
> If i for example put my cursor at the beginning of a phrase and try to select the phrase , then it selects this part , that ... it changes every millisecond while I'm goin,g to the end of the phrase.
> 
> ...


Does this happen on any other program or just Nautilus?

----------


## Kuoi

I think it's over , but have to find out after tomorrow or so.
I edited Xorg to get my monitor resolution right ... but think it is the mouse itself.
I use cork as an underground for my optical mouse , and think it is a bit used too much.

Hope it works , but not sure yet.

Kuoi

----------


## davidmaxwaterman

I had a problem with GRUB trying to boot from the wrong drive - (hd4,0) instead of (hd0,0). Easy to fix once I'd realised what the problem was (edit it when booting, then /boot/grub/menu.lst to fix permanently).

Then I had a problem with the highpoint IDE PCI board I had - the kernel refused to recognise one of the drives and claimed I had too many (including the CDROM, I have 5 IDE drives). I still haven't fixed that one. The 4 IDE drives form part of a RAID5 array with 4 other SATA drives (which are working fine).

I need accelerated graphics and so installed the nvidia drivers using the restricted drivers manager, but it didn't work. I copied over the xorg.conf file from my old Fedora Core 6 installation and then it worked perfectly (so it wasn't a driver issue at all).

Other than that, it seems to be working just fine - so far  :Smile:

----------


## ekmon1582

I figured out it wasn't Ubuntu (so far my experience is, I've never going back to Windows), but I was trying to partition my Hard Drive instead of my USB Drive, so that's why, it's good now though. GO UBUNTU!

----------


## Siyfion

Ok, so I basically had the WORST experience of installing Ubuntu I think I have ever had from installing any software! The RAID device support simply NEEDS to be added fully to the install CD. Fedora works brilliantly and installs itself just "dandy" on my PC. 

Ubuntu, I had to installed dmraid, partition the drives manually myself, format them manually, install ubuntu, which then crashes on the GRUB install.
After that I had to install GRUB manually, install dmraid onto the installed HDD and then finally I had a working copy. A whole weekend of experimentation later.

I have now switched to Fedora for the simple reason that I dont want to have to spend an entire day doing all that over again if something goes wrong.

----------


## dnairb

Installed Gutsy on a multi-boot with WinXP (soon to be removed, for evah!).
Easy installation.

Printer (Epson R220), scanner (Epson 3490) and wireless adapter (Belkin G) just....worked!

Firefox kept causing problems - whole system would freeze. Installed flashplugin-nonfree and removed ubufox (don't know which one worked, but no problem now)

Network Manager hanged on restart of computer, so I installed wicd in place of NM.
MS Wireless Laser Mouse 6000 set up (including forward/back buttons in Firefox and Nautilus)

Mobo sensors (CPU temp, fans, HDD temp, GPU temp) monitored using lm-sensors and displayed on panel on desktop. [I found good instructions here: http://www.techthrob.com/tech/linuxsensors.php]

Forgive me for not putting more details to the above - there is only so much one can remember after reading pages and pages of forum postings to find solutions, how-tos etc.

----------


## xeth_delta

> I tried to put Gusty on a flash drive, now my computer won't start with Windows.


You might have over-written the MBR and GRUB might be misconfigured.

----------


## johnsdr

Cant figure out how to fix Grub. It has lost my windows boot sector.

----------


## xeth_delta

> Cant figure out how to fix Grub. It has lost my windows boot sector.


I suggest that you start a new thread on the problem, with a good explicit title. Post the link to it here. That way you will have a lot more chances of people reading about your problem and helping you.

----------


## MarcusCarabas

Until i came across ubuntu in late Feb 2008, the sum-total of my Unix (and Linux) experience was about 20 hours. But, I feel quite comfortable with this O.s. now. 

Installation was a bit problematic for me due to my inexperience with disk-partitioning. I wanted to keep my Vista installation so I had to partition my drive in order to install Ubuntu. On my first try I ended up wiping out my entire hard-drive. However, I had an up-to-date backup so I didn't really lose anything, and on my second attempt everything worked out perfectly. I now have a dual-boot system partitioned exactly the way I wanted it.

Also, I had some trouble getting Ubuntu to work with my wireless network card. But, thanks to all the accurate and detailed support available on-line I was able to fix that without too much hassle.

So, all in all I am really quite with happy with Ubuntu ... I hardly ever use Vista anymore.

MarcusCarabas.

----------


## Sully79

hello, this is my first experience with a linux based system....had some time on my hands so i figured i'd give it a shot.........took me 4 different downloads to get the live cd that was right for my system and all that, took me a while but finally figured out how to partition the hard drive on my laptop so i could install it, was apparently trying to do it backwards, putting the slider on the wrong end of the slidy to say how much space i wanted for the partition, once i got that sorted out, it installed without a problem, so now i can run windows xp and ubuntu 7.10 on the same system, chose which at startup, pretty cool....one issue i still have not figured out, when i go to boot the system in ubuntu, it takes about 3-4 full minutes of black screen before it loads up, kind of a long time, but it gets there......once in the man hassle was getting my bcm4318 wireless card running and getting on the internet, took a few days of messin around, downloading stuff, and pullin it over from windows, but i got it done, apparently have to be real close to the source of the wireless signal to get on it......then it took me a bit to figure out that in order to get all the updates for the software in ubuntu, like being able to play music in the music player and all the system updates and all that you have to get in the System>Admin>synaptic package manager   then click settings>repositories   then click all the boxes to make your computer able to download upgrades and stuff........now i'm happy and listening to music while surfing the net.......all in ubuntu 7.10.......still lots of things to figure out, but definitely fun to try new things.....

peace
sully

----------


## luvlelibre

I'm trying to upgrade to gutsy gibbon but i got a message thing saying


Support for some applications ended

Canonical Ltd. no longer provides support for the following software packages. You can still get support from the community.

If you have not enabled community maintained software (universe), these packages will be suggested for removal at the end of the upgrade.


what should i do?

----------


## cipher_nemo

Let it remove the packages if you don't need them. Otherwise, there's nothing wrong with leaving them in there. The end of support notice means they're no longer supported (ie: compatibility and merge into Ubuntu is no longer maintained), but they still might run and function just fine.

You could also be experiencing a bug as well..

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...pt/+bug/154493

Research it in the online bug tracking and see what comments other people have made.

----------


## malbecar

Hi!
My experience wasn't so good. I had a lot of problem with my graphic card. A geForce 4000 that were supposed to be sopported but, it wasn't. After trying some things I have to change the graphic card and install another one to make it run. After that and a lot of search and read I could start using ubuntu and now I like a lot.

----------


## hookzilla

I have put 7.10 on two machines with essentially no trouble, other than getting the wireless to work.  (Thanks to these forums, I'm making progress on that.)

Direct install to  P4-1500 512 mb ram succeeded with no problems.  Ran the install and it came up connected to my wired network and told me there were updates available.

Upgrade from 7.04 on an old P2-450 512 mb ram.  I actually did this three times so far while working on the wireless.  Two times the upgrade completed with no issue.  The third time, the upgrade was interupted with a message that I needed to run a command manually.  I did, and it worked fine from there.

MUCH easier than Windows

----------


## Dylock3

Just installed uBuntu 7.10 yesterday.  

Great things I've noticed:
-uBuntu is much more responsive in doing tasks than WinXP, lighter on system resources too
-My Intel Wireless Pro card worked immediately.  I thought that would be my main challenge, it wasn't.
-Once I installed my video driver, I could watch streaming TV (Jericho) on www.cbs.com the first day.  Didn't think I'd get that far.

Bad (but fixable) thing I've noticed:
-Even though my nVidia card had a driver in the Restricted Drivers page, it couldn't use it.  I fixed it and made a post for my experience on that so others don't have to go through that pain.  After that I found out about Envy.

Terrible (but perhaps not uBuntu's fault) thing I've noticed:
After resizing my WinXP partition so I could put on uBuntu, I can't boot into XP anymore.
"File system doesn't have expected sizes for Windows to like it."  I'm not asking for a fix, I'm making another post for that.

All in all, uBuntu is a great choice!  My thanks to all uBuntu developers and posters.

----------


## walito_z

Hi people. I tried to upgrade but got some errors in the process, I had to do a partial upgrade (as suggested by the update manager) and got my compiz fusion + emerald desktop screwed, and now i can't  
re install emerald because of an issue with libwnck18 which can't either be installed.
Besides, now I have only one desktop in XFCE. I also got my resolution screwed, I had everything set to run Compiz Fusion with emerald as decorator with a video resolution of 1440x900 to enjoy my new LCD 19" monitor, and now I'm seriously thinking of reinstalling from scratch.
Do you know if there are known issues with the Gutsy upgrade?
I have an XFX  GeForce 7100 card and a Samsung 932nw widescreen LCD panel.
I haven't had the time to fully investigate the problems but perhaps there is a well known bug, which I am not aware of.
Cheers and many thanks to all

----------


## rocketangel

Flawless upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10. Ubuntu asking to use the proprietary driver for NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 was a pleasant surprise. My specs:

VAIO PCV-RX770 - 2.20 GHz, 120 GB 5400 rpm HDD, 1 GB DDR RAM, GeForce FX 5500 128 MB

Kudos to the Ubuntu Project for making this possible.

----------


## firstcupoffreshpressed

Flawless. Even been able to enable desktop effects.  I was never able to do this in gutsy, didn't think the graphics card was up to it.  Inspiron 5150 with an Nvidia FX 5200 graphics card [32MB].  

*My desktop just turned into a TV set.*

----------


## FunkSoulStrange

A few weeks ago a friend sent out a link on the paper shredder windows vista install... which is the best way to run Vista by the way. Anyway, on the same page was video showing Ubuntu with the Beryl graphics and it got me thinking about Linux again. I have had nothing but problems with Vista with the final straw getting a corrupt boot sector from taking out a data drive to copy files quickly and then putting it back and not being able to boot Vista or repair the loader.

So I backed up my files, "upgraded" vista to XP Black (XP distribution that looks like Vista but runs like XP) and installed Ubuntu on another hard drive. I figured I might need XP for games at some point and by putting that on first you get the boot manager all set up for you by the Ubuntu installer. The installation was for the most part painless. I burned an iso from the website and just booted on the CD. It even lets you run Ubuntu from the CD Rom to check out if you want to see it.

I clicked a button to install and then chose the option to install it on the second drive with the boot manager on the xp drive and that was it. The whole install ran in about 15 min (1/2 the xp install time!) and everything worked but the sound. Had I looked at the site first, I would have seen the X-Fi drivers have not been released yet. After the install I was already online and the download manager said there was like 200 updates. Clicked install, and downloaded them, installed them and the system was ready to go after one reboot. Once I discovered the X-fi problem, I pulled that card out and put in an old Audology 2 card and the driver was installed without me having to do anything and I heard sound on the reboot.

The support forum for Ubuntu is excellent so looked around there to find a few things like the sound problem and GyachE. I also loaded up the VLC Media Player which can be found in the package manager and it automatically downloads the latest version and installs it. Open office is also preinstalled which opened all my word and excel files without problems. It even found my windows xp shares on the network for my DVR PC so I was able to bring sound and video files over with a drag and drop just like Windows. I was also able to easily set up my HP printer which I shared on the PC as well.

So all in all I’m very impressed. I still need to put in Beryl but I’m basically up and running in about 3 hours and could not be happier about Ubuntu. I opened the terminal just to check it out but I’m completely up and running without typing in a single text based command. Linux has really come a long way since the last time I was running it and Microsoft should be worried about what companies like Ubuntu can give away for free. Its a better product all the way around, it runs so much faster than Vista on my machine.

----------


## Furiattl

Hi there,

I've installed the Ubuntu 7.04 last weekend using the wubi installer on top of my XP.
Was very impressed with it. It basically did everything for me, much easier then the XP install.
Couldn't get the LCD TV to work with it (and still can't...)
Did the upgrade to Ubuntu 7.10 yesterday.
Now I can't get Evolution to check my hotmail emails (and they were working on the 7.04)
The network shows no network devices... but as I can post it i do have a network..
Also each time it starts there is an error: unable to start the HAL.
Maybe if I can fix some of the issues I have. Possibly need to learn a bit more.

----------


## j.lammerse

I did have a problem upgrading from 04 to 10, The screen went blank (ahansol tft screen. I changed to an old CRT monitor changed the values, restarted with the original system and it works perfectly !!!!
 :Popcorn:

----------


## j.lammerse

Then, new system , have problems with the network. There is a Wlan system on board sometimes is seems to work and see the router, the next time after a restart all is back to nothing. 
I have no clue of what to do anymore, it is an ASUS motherboard 64 bit .
What values in which fiield and where do I start. The wlan network guide does not realy help.
WKR,
Jaap :Popcorn:

----------


## Jordanwb

I had no problems setting up a dual-boot enviroment on my laptop. The only problem (although minor) was setting up my wifi card and also that Ubuntu stalls on startup sometimes.

----------


## starkmann

Hello ubuntu forums!!!!!

I posted on here some time back when I was first installing the last LTS version on an extra computer I had laying about but for all intents and purposes, I'm new. 
I have a Compaq laptop that is about 6 years old. It runs Windows XP decently. I also have a Dell desktop that runs Vista decently. However, I was in the mood for some linux, At first I just fired up that old PC I had but it just wasn't working out because of where it was in the house and everything. Then I got the stupid idea of putting it on the Lappy. 

Now I have installed the OS on the Lappy more than once but always as XP and only XP. This time I thought I might just get silly and keep XP while simultaneously installing Ubuntu. using the last LTS disc (6.06 I think) I got the installation done only to find out I couldn't work wirelessly, pretty much a deal breaker. I did a but of googling and found that I totally did not understand what I needed to do to get my Broadcom wireless card to work. Then I came across the advice that it was much easier with this latest version (7.10 I think). I found the install disc online and downloaded it. 

I thought that as I loaded it, i told the computer to delete the partition that the older version of ubuntu was on, That appears to not be the case. The great news is that I did get it installed and about a half hour later I got all the instructions and downloads I needed for my wireless card and here I sit some time late, working wirelessly typing my love letter to Ubuntu.

I don't make any promises of community involvement, I've made that mistake too many times. However, as of this moment, I am quite excited by the whole thing, I'm sure I'll have piles of questions, some of which will appear on these forums, as tune the system to meet my needs.

Thanks to all the folks who work on this project. I believe I owe you all a round of drinks.

----------


## Nathan_M

I initially upgraded when Gutsy came out. Upgrade went fine, but I'd had a few problems with Feisty, which I tried to fix and realised there was tons of effort involved, like getting my sound card to play sounds from more than one application at once. Installing Gutsy didn't fix these problems because it left all the settings the same as they were on Feisty.

I recently stuffed up my Gutsy installation by experimenting a little too much, so I decided to wipe clean and reinstall. This fixed all the problems. I still had to use ndiswrapper to get my wireless card to work, but the sound card now works perfectly. So I recommend a clean install if you have any problems with Feisty.

----------


## wobbiebobbie

my install worked great and Im a first time ubuntu user. the only thing I had to work out was flash and movies thats it 

dell dimension 8200
768mb ram
nvidia GeForce FX 5500
2.60 intel cpu

----------


## AltaEgoGeek

First attempt at using Ubuntu/Linux (gutsy gibbon).

New rig that I assembled myself: Abit x38; 4 GB RAM; xfx 8800 GT AD; 2x 320GB WD HD; Vista x64 on C drive;

I've set up a 25GB partition for Ubuntu (U drive).

I've downloaded the 32bit version 5 times. Check Sum is fine. CD image is fine.

I can't get Ubuntu to load successfully.

I get to a screen that informs me my screen and Graphics Card are not recognized.

I manually put in Samsung 206BW (digital) and check wide screen.

I manually put in Nvidia 8* for driver. (I wonder if I should NOT do this as my one successful, though it wasn't reproducible, install worked when I didn't put in driver info.)

Black screen with cursor flashing.

I've searched and found others are having this problem. Some solutions suggest removing the splash screen.

My programming abilities are minimal and I'm a bit apprehensive about entering commands - though I will do it when I get home today (I'm at work now).

If I've left out any glaringly important info, I apologize.

Very frustrating first time experience - though I'm not dissuaded.

Will keep trying.

----------


## act2bmp

Theres so much I have to know now being an x XP tiny darkside user! I liked windows, was shame bout all the hacks-with-CACK to chuck?? any-who after I heared of Linux I wanted to know more. just Deb me Hard Drive then disk does the rest. Would like to know how to All but need to know basic commands for this stuff 

Any help much needed Oh and hi and who ever U R (U know WHO) stop hackin iz ;|

Thanks Act 2 B MP :Popcorn:

----------


## act2bmp

like I said it installed fine, even when I thougth I'd KILLED it but what do you know, put Ubun ISO in, Reboot ! it fixed its self , I am starting to like this OS more and more but L still cant find out enough info (yes theres loads to read!)

Some Geordies need it pointed out @ least a dee, yi kna. Well thanks again to all the people who sort this, John. :Think:

----------


## danman

I found this out installing and I'm hoping this is the right place to post what I found. 
After installing I got the error for a boot failure. according to the forums most people think it is because the hard drive is failing. That is not so, the BIOS settings need to be changed again to boot form the hard drive again. I just  assumed the bios was changed by the OS like windows does when doing an install.

----------


## kushykush

I left firefox open during upgrade.  Now the firefox icon does not display on desktop. Instead, a generic, book type icon displays.

The system will not let me uninstall and install firefox.

i installed Firefox 3.00, hoping it will take away that problem and will be an improvement.

Firefox 3.00 does not allow me to add folders under bookmarks.

Firefox 3.00 does not allow me to add tab tool bar (or any other tool bar)

Very strange.

How do I uninstall and install Firefox?

----------


## wRonG1

*OMFG* - Well versed in Uncle Bill's O.S.'s , but for that obvious reason I've been wanting to install a Linux O.S. ; chose Ubuntu 7.10 as it appeared easy for NOOB's like myself, and I respect the philosophy of the project . Wished to install to a second hard-drive and dual-boot either Win/Ubuntu . 

  My MOBO + CPU are supposed to be 64-bit capable  but I've spent many days ( and many nights' dreams ! ) trying to install Ubuntu's 64-bit with no luck . Equal time has been spent with 32-bit . Today , Voila ! , I've succeeded ! Switched boot orders in BIOS to 2nd drive with Ubuntu . Required editing location of Grub location , but booted right up . Allowed it to Update ; even installed drivers for nVidea . But I knew from all the other sessions , that I'd end up with an error 17 if I didn't somehow repair the boot loader in Win .

   Because of these posts + this Forum , I've finally accomplished this  by editing my menu.lst in the Boot folder . Now , of course I've  got a Grub I probably don't need in the MBR , as well as several saved downloads , posts , + sites with how-to's , but , mission accomplished ; now I can start messing up Ubuntu ! I may even give the 64-bit another attempt !

   To all you other NOOBS - keep at it ; persevere , and BACK-UP your Win O.S. ! ! have never needed to use FIXMBR in the recovery mode of XP so many times ; it works and gets you back to Windows . This is a brand new language to us and I'm feeling a little retarded , but it's good for the brain ! Use these Forums - lots of reading to be done , but they've certainly helped me out  - maybe you'll see my responses to your stupid questions in future !  :Smile: 

   To the Ubuntu Forum Community : THANK YOU , THANK YOU , THANK YOU !! Have a steaming cup o' java on me .

----------


## mishathegoat

The upgrade was perfect and produced perfect results

----------


## Frak

> *OMFG* - Well versed in Uncle Bill's O.S.'s , but for that obvious reason I've been wanting to install a Linux O.S. ; chose Ubuntu 7.10 as it appeared easy for NOOB's like myself, and I respect the philosophy of the project . Wished to install to a second hard-drive and dual-boot either Win/Ubuntu . 
> 
>   My MOBO + CPU are supposed to be 64-bit capable  but I've spent many days ( and many nights' dreams ! ) trying to install Ubuntu's 64-bit with no luck . Equal time has been spent with 32-bit . Today , Voila ! , I've succeeded ! Switched boot orders in BIOS to 2nd drive with Ubuntu . Required editing location of Grub location , but booted right up . Allowed it to Update ; even installed drivers for nVidea . But I knew from all the other sessions , that I'd end up with an error 17 if I didn't somehow repair the boot loader in Win .
> 
>    Because of these posts + this Forum , I've finally accomplished this  by editing my menu.lst in the Boot folder . Now , of course I've  got a Grub I probably don't need in the MBR , as well as several saved downloads , posts , + sites with how-to's , but , mission accomplished ; now I can start messing up Ubuntu ! I may even give the 64-bit another attempt !
> 
>    To all you other NOOBS - keep at it ; persevere , and BACK-UP your Win O.S. ! ! have never needed to use FIXMBR in the recovery mode of XP so many times ; it works and gets you back to Windows . This is a brand new language to us and I'm feeling a little retarded , but it's good for the brain ! Use these Forums - lots of reading to be done , but they've certainly helped me out  - maybe you'll see my responses to your stupid questions in future ! 
> 
>    To the Ubuntu Forum Community : THANK YOU , THANK YOU , THANK YOU !! Have a steaming cup o' java on me .


May I by any chance know what processor you have?

----------


## wRonG1

Soitenly , Frak ! : Processor Name: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6700 @ 2.66GHz

My Rig :

MOBO : Asus P5N32-SLI SE Deluxe
CPU  : Intel Core 2 Duo E6700 2.66 GHz (no overclocking done)
VIDEO : Asus nVidia GeForce EN8800GTX  ( x2 - SLI mode)
RAM  : Patriot PDC24G6400LLK  (4GB total)
PSU   : Enermax Galaxy DXX EGA1000EWL 1000W 
SOUND : Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Extreme Music
HDD : Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 320GB Sata NCQ ( X2 - non RAID )
HDD : W.D. Caviar Sata 80GB + 2 Externals (1TB total)
OPTICAL : Samsung DVDRW ; Lite-On DVD
MONITOR : Viewsonic P95f+ 19" CRT
Logitech G15 keyboard (USB)
Logitech G5 Laser Mouse (USB)
Logitech Z-2300 Speakers

XP Pro-SP2

Is that your brain I hear percultin' ? Hey , I'm still tryin' to figure out how to move "home" to a separate partition ! I'd love to move my Firefox profile - if i could find its repository in Ubuntu .

----------


## marmiteOlz

after screwing up my gutsy install trying to get  LinuxMCE running i downloaded the beta of Hardy Heron and Installed
Worked perfect   even installed my nvidia 8800gts without any probs..
had a few probs with gutsy due to its newness lol

top marks so far for hardy heron



My Rig :

MOBO :MSI K8n Diamond
CPU : AMD x64 4200 x2
VIDEO : Jetway nVidia GeForce 8800GTS 512MB
RAM : 4 x 512mb (2gig) Corsair platinum x3200 cpt
PSU : OCZ 600W SilentXStream
SOUND : Creative Sound Blaster Live 24bit
HDD : Maxtor 120gig
HDD :Maxtor 250gig
HDD :Western Digital 300gig
OPTICAL :Optiarc DVDRW ; NEC 1300a dvdrw
MONITOR : Medion 19" CRT
Saitek Gaming Keyboard + Commander Pad
Razer Copperhead Blue Tempest

----------


## frankgee57

Thumbs down.  Not as smooth as earlier installs of Ubuntu.  Definitely not "working out of the box."
Failed upgrade from Feisty on my Graphite SE/500 iMac (dual-booting Classic Mac OS 9.2). (Took the plunge after a couple months of the Upgrade Manager nagging me every time I used it.) Upgrade took 10 hours on 384k DSL (next time I'll just download the .iso!).
Upon reboot, hung at the splash screen, then dropped me to a BusyBox shell at the initramfs prompt. Have researched this somewhat - not much info in the forums to work with, and none of it successful in resolving my case. 
Admittedly, this is my first upgrade attempt on this machine, versus an install. 
Until I can resolve this, I'm using the Feisty LiveCD to access the stuff on this machine.  Will definitely think long and hard before attempting any further upgrades. :Confused:

----------


## flegmato

Fresh install, Guided partitioner set to erase entire hard drive (drive selected is IDE secondary slave), install seems to go fine, on reboot I get: 

GRUB Loading stage1.5.
GRUB loading , please wait...
Error 17


Have been unable to resolve issue, system remains unusable

----------


## vs8

Hello people! I upgraded and my Hardy's resolution is not correct, and it won't even load well. It was a shame because I had a hard day at work, and wanted to see my new Ubuntu and when I rebooted the PC I saw the GDM with a bad resolution so I said, "Let me fix this quick", entered the username and password and an error message appeared. I can't remember well but it was about HAL. The panels disappeared and Hardy got stuck. I tried for a few times but failed. I'm currently using Ubuntu 7.10's live cd to type this. If I can't fix this I'll have to re-install 7.10.

Oh and by the way, this HDD is my "test drive disk" I use it to experiment with distros! So no worries!

----------


## DantePasquale

Hi I have a dell lattitude with an invidea card in it. Not sure of the version because it's so old. 7.04 ran fine, but upgrade to 7.10 broke x-windows. Weird thing is X actually starts and I think that it thinks it's working OK, but there's absolutely no video output. ctrl-alt-backspace does restart it and once again it thinks that it started succesfully. No errors in /var/log/X.org log files or whatever those log files are. 

Not sure how to proceed. Should I just re-install 7.04 and give up on Gutsy on this laptop? Or try to fix it which in looking at this thread is problematic at best.

BTW, I've upgraded succesfully 3 other machines, 2 servers and another laptop. It's just this old Dell that's not working.

----------


## Bubba64

Perfect install from Gutsy to Hardy only thing not working is the font adjustments from the customize tool bar set. Firefox 3 runs faster and overall reassignment of media players to types of programs is easier.

----------


## MountainX

I started installing Gutsy i386 on my Thinkpad T61p just after Christmas of 2007. Today, I finally have things mostly working right. Yesterday I finally got the Trackpoint working after months of trying.  :Smile:  I have invested hundreds of hours to get Gutsy installed and working well on my laptop. Much of that has been learning about Linux because I had almost no Linux experience previously.

After all this work, however, I still do not have suspend/resume working as well as it did under Windows. (But I could never go back to Windows. I have fallen in love with Ubuntu!)

----------


## kushykush

Hardy Heron, Beta 8.04 Amd 64bit, installed flawlessly on my Opteron machine.  Only minor glitches which have been quickly corrected by the developers. It is now going full steam and Hardy is working very well. I am moving from Windows, and Ubuntu, undoubtedly, is the best Linux system out there.  I recommend it to all. 

However, please make sure you have the hardware necessary to run the 64 bit.  Otherwise, stick to the 32 bit Hardy.

I installed Hardy Heron on my second Sata hard drive (I have Windows Vista on my first).  When I came to the partition screen I chose the second drive and chose the partition for Ubuntu 8.04 "with guidance" option. I then clicked the "advance" button to make see what was happening with my partition.  Earlier both SUSE 10.00 and Fedora 9 had messed up my Vista MBR.  Ubuntu, however, recognized and "Windows Longhorn" was already installed on my first drive.  Ubuntu knew not to mess with the Vista (longhorn) boot loader.  Ubuntu installed GRUB on the First Sata Hard drive but did not mess up Vista's bootloader (as SUSE and Fedora did -- Freespire was not able to recognize the Vista installation at all!).  Ubuntu installed the GRUB in the right place.  The result was that on the first boot GRUB menu came up where it first showed the three Ubuntu kernels but sure enough listed number four on the GRUB list under "Other Operating Systems" was "Windows Longhorn" (VISTA).  To make sure that Ubuntu did not mess up the Vista boot loader, I chose Windows, and sure enough it started.

For weeks I wasted time first with SUSE 10 and then with Fedora 9, and then with Freespire.  Neither of them knew where to install GRUB so that it will not mess up the Vista installation.  Ubuntu did it. 

Plus, Ubuntu Beta Amd 64 bit is working great!

March 25, 2008
 :Guitar:

----------


## rfruth

Google Toolbar & Firefox 3 (included with HH) not working, ahhh !  Is it just me or ...

----------


## kushykush

The google tool bar is working fine under HH in the FF 3.0.  Are you using 3.0 or the older version because both are available in add/remove programs.  All I can suggest is remove FF 3.0, reboot, and then reinstall FF 3.00 from add/remove software.

BTW, the only thing that is not working in FireFox 3 is the ability to file bookmarks in your own folders.  I cannot create any folders under bookmarks as the option is not given.  Instead, there are three standard bookmarks markers given.  Very annoying.  I am going to uninstall Firefox 3 and install the older but stable 2.0 version, if the add/remove applications will let me do that.

----------


## whits

my 7.10 was fine until I downloaded an upgrade to (Ithink The kernel) now it will not start in 2.6.2.2-14-386 I can only start with2.6.20-16 generic Ps Im not good with shell use

----------


## jameschapman

My install experience:

First few attempts failed after the partitioning step.  Eventually got past that by trial and error.  Then install progressed to "configuring apt ... 82%" and stalled.  I may try again
this weekend.  Meanwhile, I experimented with the live system.  The graphics look good, the movie player works (both video and sound), but the music player is silent.

----------


## Skeorx13

I upgraded to gutsy from feisty and everything went relatively smooth (aside from needing to swap an old IDE DVD drive for my SATA burner just to get the livecd to load and disconnect both my lcd monitors and plug in a crappy 13" crt to get the livecd to legibly show on screen... ). When it booted up into the 386 kernel the graphics went into low graphics mode. I updated all synaptic updates and rebooted. Everything went back to normal layout (except no sound. I found a thread on this and fixed alsa so that's working fine). However I noticed that the system monitor was only showing one core of my processor and forgot I had to be in the generic kernel to get smp to work. So I boot into it and I get low graphics mode again. Sound seemed to work but my extra mouse buttons don't work anymore. I had edited them in feisty and they work in the 386 kernel but not now. Nothing I do to the graphics settings will change the layout. I tried the open source nvidia drivers (for my 7600 gt) as well as the proprietary (which I'm using in 386 with no issues) and nothing will change the layout. The monitor selection won't go above 600x800 and won't let me select a secondary monitor. Both of my monitors are mirrored when they should be twinview. I tried to dpkg-reconfigure but it borked my xserver for both kernels and I had to reload the backup manually in recovery mode. Does anyone know why merely using the smp kernel would completely screw my xserver? Whenever I boot back into 386 kernel I have no problems. What the crap is going on??? I'd just do a fresh install but all of my music is on the drive and I have no where to more it currently so backing it up is out of the question. (>250GB)

----------


## bwallum

You can manually change your settings through a terminal:-



```
gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

Note X11 is capital X11;
Once in the file note there is a default or fallback configuration then customised configurations, device #, screen # etc.

That may give you an insight into what is happening.

Equally try System>Screens & Graphics for a gui approach. 

I initially had trouble setting up graphics and found that I was doing too many changes for the conf file to keep up. Try changing the monitor first with a default vesa driver. Reboot to make sure it has copied to the conf file correctly. When you have that ok then load the 'nvidia' driver (for your card).

regards, Bob

----------


## PsychedelicReaction

upgrade process went fine but i have a couple of issues:
1. Compiz shadows are white and nothing happens if i change their configuration
2. i can't surf anymore through my phone memory, nautilus shows me an empty folder
3. liferea crashes with Segmentation fault (core dumped)

----------


## MountainX

Three months and hundreds of hours and I'm still trying to get it working right...

----------


## crapple

I can't get the computer to turn on and it gave me a bunch of errors with openoffice

----------


## Skeorx13

> You can manually change your settings through a terminal:-
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> ```
> 
> Note X11 is capital X11;
> Once in the file note there is a default or fallback configuration then customised configurations, device #, screen # etc.


Yeah... I've edited my xorg.conf before. Everything I've edited in it works fine in the 386 kernel none works in the generic kernel.

----------


## zolero

Try booting into recovery console (reboot and select *recovery mode* in the kernel list) and typing in this:



```
cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_bak
```



```
dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
```

Answer to questions by selecting/giving the appropriate parameters according to your hardware devices.
Read carefully ALL the informations before making a choice. This will enter in your */etc/X11/xorg.conf* file, and when it is eronate, your X session will start faulty or won't start at all.

----------


## banjopikker

I installed from cd. I decided to wipe the windows partition and install Hardy since I have another pc with xp installed. The install went great. I had a couple of problems .The 1st one was an error when I tried to installl Java 6. So I just installed Jre5 and all is well. Then Synaptic gave me some problems.I got that fixed by searching the forum .Then all the movies were black and white.I found the fix on the forum. I can't say enough good things about the forum. It is a great resource. I can usually find someone with the same problem and a fix for it. I am sold on Ubuntu. I can see a day when my windows machine will collect dust. Keep up the good work everybody.    Thanks. :Guitar:  :Guitar:

----------


## Skeorx13

> Try booting into recovery console (reboot and select *recovery mode* in the kernel list) and typing in this:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_bak
> ```
> 
> 
> ...


Well as I mentioned in my previous post, I have already done that. It completely screwed up and didn't work right in either 386 or generic kernels. I reverted xorg.conf back to the backup and went back to square one again. Works in 386, not in generic kernel.

----------


## jebasan

I tried to upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy via uptade manager and i had some problems with wireless not working, system unstable, and other issues. on the other hand, with a fress install it works perfect!

Thanks to all,

----------


## alsommar

My system seems to be one that is notorious for problems with Gutsy...HP Pavilion dv8000 with BroadCom 4318xx wireless.  While I had used RedHat for some years the Feisty installation was to be my first experience with Ubuntu.  I started out by installing to a USB flash drive, like what I say and then added a second drive to the laptop and installed a standard version of Feisty (AMD64).  I had no problems other than adding wireless support and that was solved with relatively little difficulty thanks to detailed forum NDIS wrapper support.  Since the v8.04 release is imminent I decided to upgrade this past weekend.  First I tried to upgrade using a 7.10 alternate CD so that most files were local.  Every thing seemed to work until the reboot after applying all the latest upgrades.  The system acted like I was having disk problems, for instance fsck was invoked.  The system did boot but it took about 90 minutes to do so!  Thinking that perhaps my system might have been somewhat non-standard because of the NDISwrapper stuff, I performed a fresh 7.04 install from a live CD, did no updating other than the freshly installed programs, and then did a standard internet upgrade.  SAME THING!  The initial install seemed to work but when the install was updated to the latest versions, the system went into molasses mode invoking fsck, etc.  Then I tried an install from a 7.10 disk...same result.  Finally I tried an 8.04 beta, but couldn't get the BroadCom wireless running with NDIS.   Then I punted..back to 7.04 (Feisty). I guess I'll do a fresh install when 8.04 is officially release.

Does anybody have any ideas on what was happening?  I have plenty of memory (2M) and disk space (250G).

----------


## bwallum

I found that having a USB stick plugged in during boot really made things go slow in Gutsy. Never got to the bottom of it. Now upgraded to Hardy beta and get much better performance all round. Have a go with Hardy I'd suggest and be patient with the wireless stuff. I think the devs go into purdah soon and emerge back end of April.

----------


## nairatinu

installed ubuntu studio to desktop and ubuntu gutsy to laptop (later upgraded to studio), all worked flawlessly as far as install.  still get the occasional "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon" and note that the log off icon is switched to the green "running man" instead of the "door" when this occurs.  so far fix is to log out and back in

----------


## CRISM

I did an installation of Gutsy on an AMD64 dual processor PC. Installation itself went fine, but I have no sound from my Sound Blaster Live PCI card. [The built-in sound on the motherboard works.] I am still trying to resolve the problem, and may have found a lead in the forum. The rest of my hardware works fine - HP W2207 LCD monitor, R40 all-in-one printer, LAN, Internet access, USB ports.

----------


## Cephaus

Install - got many problems that i've not been able to solve

I have the freezing Youtube problem

----------


## ian_33

Installed easily on HP Pavillion dv5000, AMD64, 1GB Ram, dual-boot with XP. 

I had to spend some time to get my ATI x200 card to work with Compiz, but it works great now (only 2D effects though - I know what brand now to avoid next time I buy I laptop). Also had an issue with a blank boot screen that took very long to boot (~3-4 min.). I had to just configure the boot screen resolution to easily fix that though. 

Major issue was Broadcom 4318xx wireless. I tried the linux native driver, but it was worthless, so I spent some time trying to get the ndiswrapper to work with the windows driver. I couldn't figure out what was wrong for the longest time, then realized (with the help of the forums) that I had accidentally installed the 32 bit driver. I removed and installed the correct 64 bit driver and now everything works great!

 :Smile:

----------


## dalewest

Running the Gutsy Live CD on a Toshiba Satellite A105-S1014 worked just fine; however, a clean install of Gutsy (from the same CD) wasn't as smooth.  Specifically, the _install_ was fine, but it takes a long time to boot, and I never see the Ubuntu splash screen & progress bar... it seems to hang for awhile shortly after it posts, with next to no disk activity.

----------


## Breandean

I tried the Live CD, first time weeks back, thought I try the memory test option, scary, it seemed to be overwriting my internal hard drive with something. I stopped it and XP needed "last working settings" option to work again.

A few days ago I tried Live CD examples, so it loaded and I saw the desktop, brown swirls, I tried the video, of Nelson Mandela, but it flickered, the email was excellent and smooth, I could change the font size... fast.

The screen didn't seem quite right, the left side was arked not straight. It wouldn't play You Tube or show the rotating box.

I tried suspended mode, maybe didn't read the instructions right, and when I could not restart. Or remove the CD, at any stage.

I had to switch off the power, and quickly open the CD Rom and take it out.

Then I had troubles with XP, lost major program icons and access to them through "start". Also my documents were lost. Pictures as well.

My Desktop had no picture and was just grey. All that even after I tried the "last working settings", rough quote. Remotely my desktop was accessed. Looking to restore options.. no luck, but them somehow on restart after trying one of the safe modes everything was back, almost.

*So if I install Ubuntu 7.10 will things work better? The video, no flicker flash...?*

On an external hard drive that it, or an old internal one elsewhere.

Or should I gor for 8.04 or try Fedora?

----------


## stair314

My install on a MacBook Pro was effortless, no problems.
My install on a self-built desktop PC was a little awkward. The first time I ran the installer it successfully formatted the disk but then couldn't write anything to it. I had to go back to the BIOS to convince it not to reboot off of the disk, and couldn't figure out why nothing would write to disk-- the drive was passing bootable diagnostic tests, etc. In the end I fixed it by switching the SATA slot I had plugged the drive into on the motherboard. Probably you would not encounter this problem if you did not try to build your own computer without knowing anything about how to do so like I did.

----------


## bmartin

> Or should I gor for 8.04 or try Fedora?


I used to recommend Fedora before I encountered Ubuntu. Ubuntu is more responsive and more user-centric; it's really easy to get most things set up very quickly on Ubuntu.

You could install 8.04 Beta now, but I think it'd be wiser to wait until the official release. I had a lot of bugs to work out that weren't hardware related (e.g., Java wasn't working at all, no sound in Flash, no sound in zsnes, PulseAudio was malfunctioning, etc.)

I don't know what your level of experience with Fedora is. If you've used it and you like it, I see no reason you should feel dissuaded. If you're not very familiar with it, I'd either install the beta and put up with the pain until the official release (which you'll automatically upgrade to when it comes out), or wait until the official release comes out.

Hardy Beta seems to be extremely stable and seems to have great hardware support.

----------


## Frak

> I used to recommend Fedora before I encountered Ubuntu. Ubuntu is more responsive and more user-centric; it's really easy to get most things set up very quickly on Ubuntu.
> 
> You could install 8.04 Beta now, but I think it'd be wiser to wait until the official release. I had a lot of bugs to work out that weren't hardware related (e.g., Java wasn't working at all, no sound in Flash, no sound in zsnes, PulseAudio was malfunctioning, etc.)
> 
> I don't know what your level of experience with Fedora is. If you've used it and you like it, I see no reason you should feel dissuaded. If you're not very familiar with it, I'd either install the beta and put up with the pain until the official release (which you'll automatically upgrade to when it comes out), or wait until the official release comes out.
> 
> Hardy Beta seems to be extremely stable and seems to have great hardware support.


This is the only experimental release I recommend because its MORE stable than its predecessor.

----------


## reponzo01

Installed a fresh copy of 7.10. Kept getting stuck at 82% Scanning The Mirror. To resolve this, I plugged back into the Internet. OR, you can disable your network card or completely unplug from the Internet...routers, hubs, switches and all. This prevents your router from still broadcasting an IP and fooling Ubuntu into thinking its online.

Had problems with my ATI video drivers. To resolve this, I used Envy (google "envy ubuntu") to install the proper driver package for 7.10.

After setting up Compiz (the 3D cube effects), my VLC media player would not display video. Sound but no video. To resolve this, in VLC, go to Settings -> Preferences. Expand the Video option. Click on Output Modules. Check the Advanced Options box in the lower right corner. In the Output Module drop-down, select "X11 Video Output". Hit "Save". Close and reopen VLC and there you go!

----------


## Skeorx13

Moved my system into the living room to hook to the HDTV so I wiped the borked upgrade and installed 64 bit gutsy. First time it loaded the livecd the screen went black and there was no activity from the computer or cd drive. Restarted and tried again. Installed and restarted. Grub loads. Won't load kernel. Any kernel. Won't load XP that is dualbooted either. Had to screw with the drive boot order because for some stupid reason Ubuntu just LOVES throwing the MBR on my IDE drive (which is a slave drive with no OS on it) instead of the two SATA drives that actually HAVE OS systems on them. During login the text is almost unreadably small. No admin access. Sudo doesn't respond to anything. When attempting to assign checkboxes to put admin programs to the main menu bars (synaptic, add/remove programs, etc) Ubuntu automatically unchecks them and refuses to let me put them up. After much furious roaring I do some searching, jump into recovery mode, and check my user list. For some stupid reason it set two user profiles up and didn't give me admin access. So I added myself to it and voila, all the stuff pops back on where it is supposed to now. Updates and sudo finally work again. Samba still is no where near as easy to set up shared folders as in XP. (seriously, how difficult can this be to program? Can no one make file sharing easier for non-Linuxwizards to set up? Not everyone that uses Ubuntu is going to be a network admin.) Install azureus, set the default language and what-not... And bam, disappears from the screen. Won't stay on after initialization. Just disappears from the screen. It will not stay open. Tried running from the terminal and throws up some java error. Tried reinstalling from three different spots and still same result. At least Gutsy supports a higher resolution with my HDTV than XP does. But now I have to log into windows just to use azureus. /grumble

----------


## Cap'n Skyler

apparently,the ubuntu team has found out that many non power users want linux to be easier to get going on a decently featured, otherwise light install. of all my linux experiments,i come back to ubuntu--it just plain works.
 so aside from my own various fav programs and my trying various programs,this linux is by far the easiest to install.
great job team ubuntu!
ease of use and install is key to bringing in more community members.i would like the initial install from live cd/dvd's to be even lighter,but thats just me.
my uses are typical family use,e mail,web browsing etc. so once the 'net connection is up and running,we are good. i have 2 ubuntu comps and one windows XP on the home network,and both ubuntu are wireless and it took some work but i did get it done thanks to the forums here  :Smile: 
thanks all for the help  :Smile: 
what i dont care so much for? the colors of the ubuntu !! argh!! maybe ditch some of the extra basic install stuff,and add some more desktop themes etc.and  that is all i have to add to this  :Smile: 
W00t! :Guitar:

----------


## Feenix3k

I have been using Ubuntu 6.06. I went to 7.04 then to 7.10. My wireless is a BCM 4309, but using the bcm 4318 driver in6.06 I was able to use b and g. But using the BCM43xx  driver in 7.10 I only get a 24mb/s  connection and with me being 10 feet from the wireless router I am luck to get a 50% lock.

What I do like with 7.10 is the wireless manager. Its the best I have found and the wep key works very well with it.

----------


## cferthorney

Interesting problem on my Dell Optiplex 260 (2GB RAM) Installed fine but it won't allow me to type in the LUKS passkey for opening the disk.  Solved this by going to plain LVM, although I am tempted to try Hardy beta

----------


## Ananth

This post is moved to Hardy development forum.

----------


## nge

Installed Ubuntu in my (rather old) Dell XPSM1710. Everything works fine except installing nVidia drivers.

----------


## Ananth

> Installed Ubuntu in my (rather old) Dell XPSM1710. Everything works fine except installing nVidia drivers.


Search for 'nvidia' in synaptics and install the appropriate driver. While reboot if you get a blank screen you should dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg

----------


## mohand71

I had a similar problem with my Hardy. I installed EnvyNG software. Then I used that software to install a suitable driver. Everything went smooth. Please try this.

----------


## isido

I upgraded from gutsy yesterday, and I have had perhaps more issues than usually. Some of them I still haven't been able to solve.

* Gnome keyboard layout switcher doesn't work anymore with keyboard (it seems this is a bug in gnome/x.org

* login screen is displayed only partially (about 1/4 of screen is visible) -- perhaps the login screen thinks it has different resolution than what it actually is.

* I cannot type Greek breathing marks (dasia and psili) anymore, the default Compose file seems to have improved, though, I now can get other accents and diacriticals without modifying configuration

* The fonts in firefox have changed for worse, In www.hattrick.org the fonts have become small and unreadable. Also this ubuntuforums.org is displayed with a smaller and less readable font.

* printing stopped working, until I changed the PPD-version (found solution from launchpad)

* cannot hear sound anymore in console, this affects my nethack experience

----------


## frodon

Just in case some forgot the thread topic, this thread is about upgrading to gutsy experience only.

So if you are reporting experience upgrading/installing anything else than gutsy then you are in the wrong thread  :Wink:

----------


## isido

Whoops, sorry. I misread the first post. I took this as upgrading from gutsy -thread. Well, to the subject, I must say that feisty -> gutsy upgrade was quite smooth. The only issue I remember having was an issue with font sizes in firefox, which was fixed by changing dpi-setting.

----------


## upforthedownstroke

I installed Gutsy on my IBM/lenovo ThinkPad R60e with no problems; however, my scroll button didn't work until I added some lines in xorg, but I don't consider that a major problem as it's only a matter of convenience to have it working. Everything else, including the restricted drivers for my wireless card, worked right out of the box with no problems.

----------


## Instict

computer 1.
Did it worked flawlessly ? 
Worked like a charm.
Did you got problems ? 
None.
Did you manage to solve them ? 
As stated above, it went flawless.

computer 2. (laptop)
Did it worked flawlessly ? 
No!
Did you got problems ? 
The computer got really slow, and is really annoying to use.
I think it is an issue with my graphic card.
Did you manage to solve them ? 
No, not yet. Trying to figure out what went wrong.

This was an upgrade.

----------


## llcawthorne

I'll tell you what, I never cease to be impressed with the smoothness of modern Linux installations; Ubuntu in particular.  It's a far cry from my dd'ing floppies off Walnut Creek Slackware cd's back in the day, let me tell you.  I used Gentoo for a good bit, but I have to say that I really like the "fall back" of an easy install/usable live cd.  I feel more free to "push the envelope" since it is so easy to start fresh if I don't like the results.

When I tried Edgy, I was generally impressed, but hardware compatibility issues kept me from being to "into it."

Fiesty came along, and everything was pretty good really.  The only issues to speak of I had were configuring my multi-display support, and part of my problems stemmed from having my primary monitor hooked up DVi and my secondary (television) hooked up CRT.  Things tend to look at the CRT as being primary.  It was also a pain getting the proper resolution on the tv, and I ended up setting for a fairly low res.  I ran into several "weirdness" issues involving 64-bit stuff (but still better than my Vista 64).

I took a break and was messing with Windows, since this semester I had an app in school that I couldn't get to run well under emulation, and I felt like trying out some new games.  I figured I would go ahead and try the Hardy beta, since it is so near release.  For me at least, the installation was almost absolutely perfect.  

All my hardware was recognized no problems.  I have a fairly nonstandard setup, with some pretty new stuff too.  My impression is that the days are gone when you were better off using older hardware to get good support (*cough cough* Audigy).  I currently am using an 8800 GT, Razer Barracuda sound card, Razer DeathAdder mouse and Razer Tarantula keyboard (the blue lights match my case light, and they aren't terrible products; even if the marketing drives up the price some).  Sound worked, and worked great!  No stuttering issues.  My Samsung ML-1710 USB printer was also detected no problem.  When I went to go add it, I saw that it was already there.  Didn't have to hit the Gentoo Wiki for strange tips or anything.  Not only did it detect my television, it auto-detected that it supported 1080p and set the resolution for me.  That's way better than even the Windows would do.

I popped in the cd and did the install and was looking at a fully functional system in less than an hour.  The install compares comparably to Vista at face value, but looking at the big picture it was way better.  When I finish a Vista install, I spend the next day or two installing office and downloading messaging clients; grabbing and configuring uTorrent; downloading the programs that are necessary to keep Vista running smoothly (third party defrag; registry cleaner; anti-virus; etc).  Here I did the one short install and already had my office apps, bit torrent client, multi-protocol messaging client and was good to go.

I ran the update, turned on the restricted driver, installed the restricted extras, and tossed in a few programs from Add/Remove that were personal preferences (I love Amarok and K3B - although Exaile keeps looking better).  In under the two hour mark, I found myself wondering what else there was to do other than interface customization and playing around, and ended up coming to the message board and posting this (admittedly long) post.

----------


## llcawthorne

lol.  Sorry I went off talking about Hardy.  I mentioned my Gutsy experience in there too.  Almost perfect except for the dual monitor thing.  Some 64-bit issues that took some work (Java & Flash were a chore), but seem to be complete non-issues in Hardy.

----------


## cleanfacets

Here's what I did:

1) Download the version 7.10
2) Download verification software, MD5
3) Download image writer software
4) Created an image CD for the Server version, on I386
5) Made sure the BIOS was set to boot from CD first
6) Reboot the computer
7) Went through the entire setup, choose keyboard, LAMP, etc.

After the install, and on the next bootup, the right hand side of the startup screen shows what is being started,MySQL [OK], etc.  Then, it arives at 'Run user script' and just sits there.  I waited 7-10 minutes and the screen did not change.
When I pressed the Enter key, I got a command prompt in the fashion:
username@servername $

When I look at any documentation about getting started, the first thing to describe is the Desktop.  I do not have a Desktop, just a command prompt.  After a few cd and ls commands, I do see things were installed, but I do not have a Desktop.

Does 7.10 have a graphical user interface?
Is it just a command prompt system like the old DOS days?
Is there more I need to install, if so How?
If the desktop is supposed to appear, is this a known issue with version 7.10?

My end wish is to have a personal web server running a standard LAMP setup.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
cleanfacets

----------


## jou770d

I've installed Gutsy on both my desktop (dualboot with XP) and on my laptop (by itself).
On the laptop it all went extremly smooth but on the desktop it gave me hell at first.
For some reason the built-in video card wasn't allowing my geforce4 card to work, although it was disabled from bios and never gave me trouble on XP. However the fix, once I finally found it, turned out to be extremely simple I just had to add one line to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklistand that was it.
Now I rarely even boot into XP. I can't wait till I get the chance to install 8.04 but I my ISP have downloads per month limits and upgrading or downloading the cd from home would leave me without a connection for the rest of the month...

----------


## Johanneke

Wanted to install Gutsy on my new PC, but as nvidia 8800GT is not standard supported I could not install... Monitor stops giving a signal, blank screen, nothing happens... end of story.

I wait for a solution...

----------


## xeth_delta

> Wanted to install Gutsy on my new PC, but as nvidia 8800GT is not standard supported I could not install... Monitor stops giving a signal, blank screen, nothing happens... end of story.
> 
> I wait for a solution...


To be honest I don't know that much about the current nvidia driver support, but could try to offer a couple of suggestions.

Did you try to first install from the alternate CD? If not, try it. In most cases it will succeed where the regular Desktop CD will fail.

Then you can try to install the nvidia driver either via ENVY or the restricted drivers manager.
People with more knowledge on this are welcome to make additions/correct me if I am wrong.

----------


## Number1Dad

I installed 7.1 and it would simply not boot after the first reboot after installation. It would spit out some random extended characters and only respond to a termination signal from my power button.

----------


## llcawthorne

> Here's what I did:
> 
> 4) Created an image CD for the Server version, on I386
> 
> After the install, and on the next bootup, the right hand side of the startup screen shows what is being started,MySQL [OK], etc.  Then, it arives at 'Run user script' and just sits there.  I waited 7-10 minutes and the screen did not change.
> When I pressed the Enter key, I got a command prompt in the fashion:
> username@servername $
> 
> When I look at any documentation about getting started, the first thing to describe is the Desktop.  I do not have a Desktop, just a command prompt.  After a few cd and ls commands, I do see things were installed, but I do not have a Desktop.
> ...


Not an issue; a feature.  Server version is for servers, hence no desktop by default.  Really, you probably would've had an easier time just installing Desktop, then added the server apps you needed, if the machine is going to be both a desktop and server.  EIther way though...  I've never played with the server version, but I believe "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" should add at least the bare minimum you need for a GUI.

----------


## llcawthorne

> Wanted to install Gutsy on my new PC, but as nvidia 8800GT is not standard supported I could not install... Monitor stops giving a signal, blank screen, nothing happens... end of story.
> 
> I wait for a solution...


My 8800GT works great with the Hardy Heron beta.  I had a different video card when I used 7.10...  You might want to consider the beta, or just chilling 9 more days until Hardy is an official release.

----------


## Flewpastu

I installed 7.1 on an older Dell C600 laptop last night. I would say that the install was flawless with the exception of the Belkin F5D7010 wireless nic. After searching the forums I found a method that allowed me to install the restricted drivers off the Windows Driver Disk. This allowed me to access the internet with Firefox but for some reason the install and updates don't see the internet connection, so I've gotta figure that out.

I must say this distro is very impressive. Years ago I tried different versions  and after determining that linux was still a "programmers" OS and not a users OS I'd uninstall. This version is ready for prime-time. I have the IS guys looking at this and they'll report back how we can utilize it in a corporate enviroment. 

The IS manager was pretty impressed after I threw the disk in my Dell desktop and ran it from the cd. Everything ran perfect even detecting the Dell 5100cn printer. Dispite being a diehard MS shop the possibility of utilizing some of the older machines due to the lower overhead appeals to all of us.

Great Job

----------


## stalkier

I just installed Hardy on my laptop (Compaq V2000). I installed it via 7.10 disc and then forced an upgrade. After upgrade I enabled all drivers and then my WiFi (Broadcom) and graphics worked (ATI). I am running all effects enabled on Compiz. Some effects run slow. That is understandable considering it has integrated graphics (128MB) and a single core CPU (Sempron 1.6GHrz). Overall, it runs very nicely and I can't wait till it is out of Beta stage... Just a few more days.

----------


## watongared

I am new to linux, but the install went well, however, the Think Pad T23 with 512 mem seems to run quite slowly now, with a periodic freeze while browsing with Firefox. After  restart, it improves, but I am at a loss to figure it out. Improper configuration? Any ideas of what to check and how to do so? Thanks in advance.

----------


## tlknv

Hi All,
I would like to tell how I solved CD reading problem during the hardy ( beta ) installation which I believe can be applied to gusty as well. I tried to install hardy several times and each time I got message that CD has errors and can't be read. By the way CD test which I ran from live CD didn't find any errors. I burnt another CD and verified it with kprobe at another computer. It was very good. But unlucky my computer ( the computer I tried to install hardy in ) showed the same message. Then instead of installing ubuntu from the boot prompt I chose to boot ubuntu live CD desktop, run the terminal, executed "sudo hdparm -E 24 /dev/hdc" and ran the installation from the desktop. No more reading problem during the installation. I think that it would be nice if message about CD reading problem lead somehow to possible solutions like that.
Boris

----------


## clairegrrl

Newbie here...actually Claire.  I installed 7.1 on a Toshiba laptop, and everything went great.  I let it overwrite XP.  I'm really proud of myself.  I was able to do everything by myself so far.

Fingers crossed.

claire

----------


## brucenduane

Installed Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 on Toshiba Satellite A205-S5805 notebook

Intel Celeron Processor 540
80 Gig Hardisk  5400 rpm
2 Gig of Ram
CD/DVD+rw
15.4 diagonal screen
AR5006EG Atheros Wireless Controller
TI PCIxx12 Firewire (untested)
Intel 82801H HD Audio Controller

In ******* Vista I performed the de-fragment process twice
In the Gnome Partition manager I reduced the Vista partition to 40 Gig
Added two partitions
#3 primary  32 Gig Ext3 for Gutsy Gibbon
#4 primary  2 Gig Linux Swap

Needed to download compile and install    madwifi
$ sudo modprobe ath-pci
add the line "ath-pci" to the end of the file     /etc/modules 
to get the wireless to work.

I did the 117 secruity updates seperate from the application updates
no porblems withe installing the security updates

When I rebooted after installing the 217 application updates the system
came up with the Xfce4 user interface.   The first time I wiped the 
partition and installed Gutsy again.  24 hours later -due to slow internet
it started Xfce4 again.  I went into Synaptic package manager and 
purged anything that had "xfce" in the NAME and rebooted and Gnome
UI appeared.

Sound works, Flash works, wireless works w/ madwifi 
Addons for Firefox I use are CTC, Batchdownloader, FasterFox, Adblock Plus,

Gutsy detected my HP Photosmart C5280 as a C5200 when I plugged in the
USB cord.  Gutsy configured it and it was ready to use.  I started up
Xsane in the Apps->Graphics menu and it saw the C5200 scanner and
was ready to scan documents.  It all worked by my plugging in the USB cord.

 I had tested the notebook using a USB flash drive and booting into Gutsy.
I followed the instructions on the web site:
http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09...ibbon-install/
to install Gutsy on an 8 Gig Adata "My Flash" USB flash drive.  I works fine
I did need to up the ram from 1 Gig to 2 Gig to have enough ram for updates.
It only writes to the flash on shutdown/reboot.

I used the Linux Format LFX100 DVD as the source DVD for Gutsy Gibbon.
This does install most of the KDE apps which I have purged using Synaptic
package manager.

I have been using Ubuntu since 2005 Breezy Badger on all my computers.
This was the easiest install yet with the fewest problems.

-bruce

----------


## sp0nge

I just upgraded this afternoon and after the disappointment of learning the the JMicron controller on my mobo just WILL NOT work with anything but windows, I upgraded all 3 other machines in the house from the feisty live cd to gutsy without incident. Now I am looking to push some of the graphic effects with compiz or beryl.

----------


## Enlitend

Hi, Newbie here  :LOL: 
I did a fresh installation  on another separate hard drive (XP on another drive).
The installation went smooth without a hitch.
However, I wasn't able to boot into WinXP after the installation, turned out Grub  points to the wrong drive, so I have to map it out and point to the right one. One problem solve.
Another one is I have no sound at all ( Xfi ) so I grabbed the latest OSS driver and installed it. Everything seems to work except my system sound.

This is my first try on linux, so far so good. I have been playing around with it for 2 weeks and I must say I am impress  :Guitar: 

Spec:
Evga MB: 122-CK-NF68-A1
Intel Q6600 @ 3.2Ghz
8800GT x 2 (SLI)
4 Gb of ram
4 SATA Hd
SB XFi Platinum

----------


## Smudger

All went smoothly for me, had no problems at all.

----------


## Kowloon

Encountered minor problems after upgrading to 8.04 and were fixed by searching forum with similar problem. The only issue left is the firefox crashes when accessing youtube. Is there a fix available for this problem? If yes, please post the answer....thanks

----------


## pfelts

My upgrade from 7.04 worked ok. The upgrade to Firefox 3 BETA was, in my opinion, a bad idea, though. My bookmarks were lost, saved passwords lost, add-ins were disabled, and JAVA plugin doesn't work.

The rest of the system seems fine.

----------


## tiripon

I installed from scrach. It jammed in the "Select and install software" section for about 20 to 25 min. Then continued just before I was about to turn off my computer. @ the end I had this message: "[!!] Install the GRUB boot loader on a hard disk" "GRUB installation failed"

And it does not work @ all.

I am going to retry the hole installation!

----------


## tyblu

I upgraded from Gutsy Gibbons 7.10, which, other than not seeing an old harddrive of mine, was working well. I used the automatic install with the fancy GUI. Install went well, as far as I know, and two hours after hitting the button it was done.

Upon first boot I saw that my desktop resolution and colours were pretty low, and a little popup telling me that I should install some proprietory drivers for my nVidia video card to work properly (also have many other nVidia components, but I think the driver was only for the integrated video card). Did this. The screen flashed a few times, things started to slow down, and the inactive screen objects (ie: background) wouldn't refresh. Trying to find solutions with a browser that only displayed what you clicked or highlighted was frustrating. A reboot or two later, which is is usually always (hah) a good idea, and I was getting a black screen in regular boots. Booting into recovery mode and prying this laptop out from the depths of - nevermind, I set to work on getting my screen back.

After hours of messing with things I probably shouldn't have been, which is what 'fixes' are all about for me, I have my screen back, a successful boot into Gnome, disabled the nVidia driver, and just now hit the restart button. To get this far I edited many configuration files, most of which I didn't need to, some of which I fried beyond compatability/useability, and none of which I understood. The one that did the trick (got my screen back) was editing the file "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" as per the walkthrough here: BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia (link) . I have 

I messed up my "/etc/network/interfaces" file, though I don't think it was there in the first place! In recovery mode, in which I could use the screen, I was not connected to the interwebthing due to ... something ... and I thought I needed to be to access some repositories (to get a new video driver!). Anyway, some random advice was given to edit this file, so I tried to and ended up just making a brand new interfaces file. I think I should now get rid of it.


The desktop has now successfully rebooted for the second time (huzzah), this go-around without the nVidia prop. driver. 'Things' are moving more quickly, though with less pizzaz than Gutsy and my proper video driver(s?). I will dutifully install all updates and try to get the proper nVidia video driver again in about a week.

In the midst of final exams, this isn't quite what I had planned for a 'day-before' morning, but I'm geeky and don't mind that much.



Other things:
automatic server connection settings are gone (SFTP / samba / ssh)
bookmarks are still there, though many folks say theirs did not pull through...
i'm still not studying chem, though the OS is fixed
Macbook chargers (60W) suck

----------


## tyblu

In addition to my above post:

I couldn't stand it; I installed envyng (see this link for details: EnvyNG-InstructionsForUbuntu ) and then auto-detected my nVidia drivers. It overrode many warnings, played the OS boot sounds, and ran its own terminal window for several minutes, then said I should restart.

Black screen. Hah.
Reboot in recovery mode; uninstall envyng; reboot.

Splash screen! Ubuntu drum sound! Success! (?)

Sheesh.

----------


## kam.samji

Hi, i have a Compaq Presario V6000 and I have upgraded from GG to HH last night. took a while due to only achieving download speeds of about 30kps, but got there in the end. Everything seems to be working out of the box, except the Wireless LED shows as disconnected, but it is connected as I am online now.

Can someone tell me how to get rid of the old boot options when i start the pc please? I seem to have two sets for Ubuntu and one set for M$. Out of the two sets for Ubuntu, one of the 'kernel' numbers ends in 14 and one ends in 16. I am selecting the one ending in 16 to boot up, but the presence of the other one bugs me!!

I hope you know what I am talking about..

thanks

Kam

----------


## Wazoot

My install of Ubuntu Gutsy 7.10 LTS has been pretty good, considering i used Wubi, because partitioning was starting to become something i couldn't do. (I spent 12 hours of my Sunday trying to figure it out =]) 
But other than that, It has been great. 
I'll try the new Ubuntu once the full release comes out.  :Guitar:

----------


## TransitMan

> My install of Ubuntu Gutsy 7.10 LTS has been pretty good, considering i used Wubi, because partitioning was starting to become something i couldn't do. (I spent 12 hours of my Sunday trying to figure it out =]) 
> But other than that, It has been great. 
> I'll try the new Ubuntu once the full release comes out.


Gutsy 7.10 is not a LTS release. Gutsy has an 18 month support cycle.

Hardy 8.04 is going to be the LTS release with suuport on the desktop for 3 years.

----------


## nicol_bolas

I installed 8.04 Yesterday over XP and it is great.
I still have some things to install, but then I have great forms (this one) to get instructions and help from.  :Popcorn:

----------


## thered

No problems upgrading my destop to Hardy RC from Gutsy.

I have noticed though that it now seems to take a lot longer to shut down.  It doesn't display the shutdown splash screen immediately - hangs on black screen for several seconds.

Anyone else?

Waiting for full release before upgrading my laptop.

----------


## fogcat

I've tried to install 64bit 8.04 on another HD.  I have been using 7.10 on one drive, XP Pro on one (Blushing shamefully) and a third drive for experimental use.
The 3rd drive is where I tried to install 8.04.

The rig is an Intell E6550
GA-P35-DS3L/S3L MB with 2 gig 8oomhz RAM
3 HD's (as stated above)
Nvidia 8600GT 

The live CD runs just fine!  I like the looks and feel of it..
Installation runs until partition....
The GPated starts up, then stops and says cannot partition drive...
The drive is a mess (not a real problem since it is for experimentation) however I wonder if the partition script fails.  I do not have the log (not in the mood to repeat this line of failure again)  I will wipe the drive and try again with the official release (not the RC1).

Hope it turns out differently.  This is not a show stopper for me, but is definitely a disappointment.

fogcat

----------


## DrScum

Install Xubuntu vers 7.10
install flawless
very frustrating experience during fine tuning the system since software installation from the repositories didn't work

----------


## coyotito

Language.

I have tried various times to get a minimal install in Norwegian.
Last time i tried to really do it carefully, installed command line system made sure it was all in norwegian in the CLI, removed all traces of english lang packs, references to english in locale settings, etc/environment.
And the first time I ran the desktop (windowmaker, fluxbox) it was in norwegian, but after a reboot all apps were in English.

That SUCKS to high heaven, makes ubuntu useless to me.

one time i tried to install xubuntu desktop. ditto

Is there any solution to this?

----------


## frodon

You can select the language to use before your login in session options. I guess your config was still pointing to english as default, i think you have to choose your language once to get this saved as default.

----------


## coyotito

Well, I prefer not to run gdm..

If you have to run gnome in order to get internationalization: exit ubuntu.

I tried 7.04 -7.10 -8.04 today, including gnome, starting with a commandline install from a feisty cd. Of course 8.04 is not quite finished yet.

Also the latest kernels print weird errors about my disks: two ordinary IDE disks in good shape. this slows boot

Back to Etch until the newer stuff has been sorted out properly.

I have tried many times to set language both in the selector and gdm. It works perhaps once then reverts to english outside gnome. I have purged all english lang packs and gone over all locale settings. No way Norway ;=)

----------


## coyotito

> Install Xubuntu vers 7.10
> install flawless
> very frustrating experience during fine tuning the system since software installation from the repositories didn't work



Well, sounds like a network thing ..

----------


## csmth

[Deleted]

Wrong post

----------


## Periswell

i spose you going to have problems with any os upgrade/install

----------


## zdude

Hardy screwed my HP desktop up so bad I had to restore my Gutsy backup. Sudo didn't work, gksudo worked after clicking it a second time and then quit completely. It borked my wireless, I got it working intermittently but it finally quit as well. Then the system shutdown button quit working and with no sudo I was had to use the power button to shutdown. Pretty much the worse install of any version of Ubuntu ever and I started with hoary! Sad.

----------


## wconstantine

I'm getting some kind of initramfs problem when trying to install or launch the live-cd. It should be solved by adding irqpoll noirqdebug but it doesn't work anymore. :/

----------


## ptcbus

I upgraded using torrents and was very quick. I have listed the steps I followed here: http://ptcbus.blogspot.com/2008/04/u...sy-gibbon.html

----------


## Impact_666

I performed an upgrade from 7.10, and it went very well.  I found it less painful than all previous upgrades.

I've always enjoyed upgrading Ubuntu, even when there were life-threatening complications (threatening the computer, of course)  :Smile: 

There are 4 main issues I've experienced...  Perhaps others will benefit from this:

1.  Browsing Windows shares is broken in Nautilus/gvfs (not sure which is responsible).  This can be a show-stopper for many noobs.

2.  My Compiz-Fusion settings were wiped out; not just the active settings, but the exported settings too!  My Emerald settings survived.  Backup your settings beforehand! (always recommended)

3.  After returning from Hibernate or Suspend events, I have to open a terminal, and enter:

sudo ifdown ath0
..and..
sudo ifup ath0

to be able to access the network again.  I know there's a fix, just haven't had time to implement it yet.

4.  I couldn't get 'sudo' to work.  It would return an error something to the tune of "can't find host".  Edit /etc/hosts and make sure lines 1 and 2 read:

127.0.0.1 localhost <hostname>
127.0.1.1 <hostname>

Replace <hostname> with the hostname as entered in the network-admin program, minus the '<' '>'.  Mine initially had a bunch of other text added.

Don't forget to sudo!  eg:  sudo gedit /etc/hosts

IMHO, the release should have been delayed until #1 was fixed, as it's a high-priority bug, and has given lots of people grief.

(ps: feel free to correct any mistakes I made - I'm still getting the hang of Linux)

(pps:  I haven't had this much fun with an OS since the Commodore Amiga)

----------


## P_Squiddy

So far, it looks like the install went very well -- took an awfully long time, though, and my Desktop Effects (compiz) appears to be disabled at the moment.  I'm pretty sure it'll be easy to fix, as it's been working for quite some time now flawlessly.

----------


## amheuwr

I am a home user with a simple set up so little to go wrong. 
Apart from the long download of the new packages everything went flawlessly. 
First glances are good. The new firefox works very well, and was glad to see that it now has similar functionality to Epiphany i.e. type your bookmark straight into the location bar. 
All my music, videos and photos work well with no need for any tweaking. This was a first for me. :Smile:

----------


## 47_MasoN_47

Everything went fine on my personal desktop, I had to reinstall Guild Wars under Wine for some reason, but that's not part of Ubuntu so I put upgrade - worked flawlessly.  The webserver at work upgraded just fine.  Since they generally wouldn't like playing Guild Wars at work I don't have Wine installed on that one.

----------


## Metaleks

Upgrade went flawlessly.  The only thing that doesn't work is my zen  :Sad:   Ubuntu recognizes it through lsusb, but that's about it.

----------


## deadtom

Everything is working fantastic for me. My only issue is that there is no Java j2re1.6. I need this to run a specific application and can't seem to find clear instructions for installing the package from sun's website, even if I could figure out where to download it there. Gutsy didn't have 1.6 either and this is important enough that I may have to roll back to Feisty until Hardy gets 1.6.
Not that I'm entirely sure if it's even possible to simply "roll back" or if I'll just have to do a re-install.

----------


## notahappyfingcamper

Just updated/upgrade my 7.1 installtion of Kubuntu.  Now KDE no longer starts due to some Nvida card driver issue. .... i do not have the tme nor patients to deal with Kubuntu ... learn how to test your updates prior to sending them out ... i'm thinking of heading back to SuSE. ...  :Sad:

----------


## gsimpson

My desktop upgraded from 7.1 to 8.04 without any problems. Using it now.

The laptop was a different story and will only boot with an earlier kernel as available in the boot loader. Would not be a problem if the network connection still worked... Once that is resolved it should be possible to rectify the problems.

----------


## crayzeigh

Upgraded and worked alright. My desktop effects didn't load right away with my ATIx800. I had to uninstall the proprietary drivers and it seemed to work fine for it's purpose.

I haven't run into any issues that *need* the proprietary drivers yet; but when I do, I suppose the issue will be trying to get those to work right with everything.

Only other issue is that VLC and totem refused to decrypt commercial DVDs for a while, and I'm not really sure how I fixed that suffice to say after installing some codec support for audio, it just started working again.

----------


## spudratic

upgrade failed right at the end the cpu just shut down.pressed the power button it booted but it was very buggy and awn was crashing along with other programs so i did a clean install.It is stable this time round too bad pulse audio is included,had great sound on 7.10 now it,s crap.If this is an lts release I've seen enough.This is a great os but lack in video and audio on my system anyway makes it a hobby os for me.I'm going to put it on an older pc and play with it like the toy it is.Here is one example when I go to full screen video in any player the sound gets garbled and I get a dropping frames warning in 7.10 I had no problems with the same vid on the same disk besides a line in the screen in the vid when fast motion was going on but it was not bad at all.Oh and I love what they did with the xorg configure file.now for my rating lol 4 at best for a long term support release.Oh well back to PCLinuxOS.For now I'll keep it on the hard drive and wait for updates and see what happens.

----------


## bapoumba

Thread closed.
Please post your hardy install/upgrade experience in the following thread, thanks:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=764847

----------

